# Top 30 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Scores in Crossfire / SLI



## CDMAN

*Old 3D Mark 11 Top 30 Scores*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AkabYLFWwMWQdGI1TWZ1VTR1UVMwS1N6eUNNcnVheGc&single=true&gid=1&output=html&widget=true

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AkabYLFWwMWQdGI1TWZ1VTR1UVMwS1N6eUNNcnVheGc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Bah! I was going to do this but I was waiting until it actually came out lol

EDIT: Well it leaked... here it is at my 24/7 settings. I'll provide a link once 3Dmark.com starts allowing them!

xxbassplayerxx ---- i7 950 @ 4.2GHz ----- GTX 470 @ 880/1000 ----- P5902 Score


----------



## HAVO

FAIL !!!









Also, reserved for future posts/get people annoyed

hehe


----------



## ntuason

Someones in a hurry.


----------



## USFORCES

Single 480GTX P6533


----------



## Capwn

Reserved for my score


----------



## el gappo

Won't have physX. If it does I'm deleting this thread


----------



## LiLChris

Wouldn't this be easier with a form people can fill out?
Instead of waiting for once a week on updates.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Bah! I was going to do this but I was waiting until it actually came out lol

OP wanted to feel special.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Won't have physX. If it does I'm deleting this thread









Probably not, but it's only a matter of time until we're forced to disable tessellation for the same reasons







Can't wait for this to be released!


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celeras* 
Probably not, but it's only a matter of time until we're forced to disable tessellation for the same reasons







Can't wait for this to be released!

Do you understand the point of a cpu test?


----------



## Madclock

Quote:

Do you understand the point of a cpu test?
I wish that 3D mark would disable physX automatically when it detects a Nvidia Card!

I bet a PhysX inflated score will be in the first five posts.

Quote:

Won't have physX. If it does I'm deleting this thread
^ I am 100% for this.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Futuremark has insinuated that it won't have PhysX. It will have their own API that's run on the CPU.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Celeras* 
Probably not, but it's only a matter of time until we're forced to disable tessellation for the same reasons









I wouldn't be suprised


----------



## mtbiker033

reserved for scores!


----------



## CDMAN

Well it seems that 3d mark 11 will not use PhysX at all. So everyone can be happy that when you run the correct pre selected test, your score should be vaild.

http://translate.google.com/translat...9%2F78078.html


----------



## Ragsters

So is it coming out tomorrow? Where can I buy it?


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ragsters* 
So is it coming out tomorrow? Where can I buy it?

Go to http://www.3dmark.com/

A email was just sent out to everyone who pre ordered that it has been pushed back to fix a bug:

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/new...layed_not_long


----------



## mretgis

Wow, I feel left out having not gotten that email...
At least I already have my registration code jeez


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mretgis* 
Wow, I feel left out having not gotten that email...
At least I already have my registration code jeez

Yeah, I got my code too. But no pigging program








Nor e-mail


----------



## CDMAN

Update

Quote:

hello

it took us a little longer than planned, but 3dmark 11 has now gone
gold. Earlier today we announced that 3dmark 11 will be released at
14:00 gmt on tuesday december 7, 2010.

From that time onwards you will be able to download 3dmark 11 from the
futuremark website and start submitting results to the new online
service. You will need the upgrade code from your pre-order
confirmation email to activate the advanced edition so make sure you
have it to hand on tuesday.

Till then, happy benchmarking!

Warm regards,

oliver baltuch
president
futuremark inc.


----------



## mretgis

I'm relieved to say that I _did_ get the email that time









/does the :in-the-loop now dance:


----------



## OverSightX

Scores are also being posted:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/8830...-download.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Bump for results!


----------



## sgilmore62

sgilmore62----i7930 | 4.17ghz-----HD5970 | 900/1250-----P8171

Extreme test was a slideshow for me.








[/URL][/IMG]

Little better on performance setting








[/URL][/IMG]

About as high as my GPU can go on air








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## justin.kerr

scaling at 67% avg, so new drivers should bring huge gains. lol


----------



## Outcasst

Outcasst ---- Q6600 | 3.8GHz----- GTX 580 | 950/1900/1100 ----- P6148


----------



## OverSightX

OversightX ---- i7 920 | 4.0GHz----- 5970+ 5870 | 900/1200 ----- P10306

First run on my sig rig..Run was with all 3 gpus @ 850/1200. No more because of my psu ;( 10k so close lol









Ahh why not, second run wiith all clocks at 900/1200


----------



## CDMAN

Everyone remember to add your data to your posted scores. I would hate to leave you off the List, But I will.

Let the madness begin..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Here's an updated score. It's the best I'll get until I go subzero again.

xxbassplayerxx ---- i7 950 @ 4.4GHz ----- GTX 470 @ 925/1000 ----- P6146


----------



## OverSightX

Updated with correct format. Sorry OP


----------



## NitrousX

Here's mine:

NitrousX ---- i7 860 | 4.0GHz----- 5870 | 955/1280 ----- P4866


----------



## Capwn

Capwn ------ Phenom II B60 x4 @ 3.8 ghz -------- GTX "470" Golden Edition---- P4945


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN - i7 975 - GTX 480 - P6331










Thread Updated


----------



## kora04

3dmark 11 isn't even out on their website....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This is true.









It leaked and there were quite a few threads here for about 5 or 6 hours on it. I think they're gone now, though.


----------



## ranger052

My Score

Ranger052 ---- Phenom II x4 955 ----- 5970+5870 ----- P8742
I think that I am going to need a x6 CPU







8742 seems low score for my video cards..

CPU: 3.8 Overclock
GPUs: 950/1200 Overclock


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Count me in

[EX3CobraXP ---- i7 990x | 4.8GHz----- 2xHD6870 | 1075/1185 ----- P8959


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

<--- JEALOUS

(caps)

EDIT: Can you kick up the IMC frequency at all? Might help a little bit more.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[EX3]Cobra_XP* 
Count me in

[EX3CobraXP ---- i7 990x | 4.8GHz----- 2xHD6870 | 1075/1185 ----- P8959










id be happy if I can get 8k with my setup


----------



## topdog

Topdog ---- i7 980X ----- 5870 XF ----- P9101

GraphicsTest1 FPS 49.78
GraphicsTest2 FPS 47.32
GraphicsTest3 FPS 55.60
GraphicsTest4 FPS 23.14
PhysicsTest FPS 37.10
CombinedTest FPS 34.34

3DMarkScore P9101
GraphicsScore 8983
PhysicsScore 11687
CombinedScore 7383


----------



## hebamd6

hebamd6---i7 [email protected] 4.5ghz-----5970(1000mhz/1250mhz)---P8832


----------



## CDMAN

Updated


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Just doing some benchmarking topography here.

Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3 ---- i7 980x @ 4.6GHz ----- GTX 480 @ 910/1175 ----- P6846


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wait wait wait... how did you get the details to come up? Did you get that online?


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:

Wait wait wait... how did you get the details to come up? Did you get that online?
online works now...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I realize that. I was just really hoping that you could see them without going online.

Way to make every that much more difficult for the benchmarker, Futuremark.

Now all of my scores will have to be sumitted with compare links and if I want to see anyone's subscores, I have to go to your buggy site that gets pretty much every number in a system wrong. Whoopty flippin' doo...


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Yeah I was hoping to see a details box. A lot of the time most machines while benching doesn't have internet access.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3* 
Yeah I was hoping to see a details box. A lot of the time most machines while benching doesn't have internet access.

Yep. Mine doesn't. I hate looking at the links submitted with scores because every damn bit of information on the page is wrong except the subscores...


----------



## Mentoss

Mentoss ---- Core i5 750 @ 3.8GHz ----- HD 5770 Crossfire @ 960/1400 ----- P5346

Attachment 183751

im first in the world against the other hd 5770s's with my hd 5770s atm


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mentoss* 
Mentoss ---- Core i5 750 @ 2.66GHz ----- HD 5770 Crossfire @ 960/1400 ----- P5118

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3388

im first in the world with my hd 5770s atm









You need to post a pic.


----------



## jprovido

first run with my sig rig I only got 7574







ima rerun again


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Mentoss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
You need to post a pic.

There i posted pics and updated my score

Forgot to post link sorry

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/5063


----------



## SadSoul

I get P5779 with my sig rig.








Is this any good?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/5762


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadSoul* 
I get P5779 with my sig rig.








Is this any good?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/5762

No


----------



## WorldExclusive

WorldExclusive-----i7 930-----GTX480------P6278
http://imgur.com/XVy1m.png


----------



## jprovido

ah I want an i7









phenom II 1090T - 4.1ghz - HD6870 CF - P7582


----------



## tasospaok123

tasospaok123 ---- Q8400 @ 3600Mhz ----- 5830 @ 875/1200 ----- P3271 Marks


----------



## topdog

If you want to see your sub scores without going online, just save the file then unzip it and the details are there, that's how I found my scores


----------



## linkin93

<a href="http://3dmark.com/3dm11/5497" target="_blank">http://3dmark.com/3dm11/5497</a>


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 ---- Core i7-950 @ 4.2GHz ----- SLI GTX470 @ 800/1600/1900 ----- P5431<br><br>
SLI not working in the benchmark, gpu2 usage 0%.<br><br>
P5431<br><br><a href="http://3dmark.com/3dm11/8400" target="_blank">http://3dmark.com/3dm11/8400</a><br><br>
also used 263.00 drivers which aren't FM approved. Anyone else with SLI get both gpu's working on this and if there is a new driver from nvidia due anytime soon?<br><a href="http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/4/4f/4fd4b6f9_vbattach183756.jpeg"><img alt="LL" src="http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4f/525x525px-LL-4fd4b6f9_vbattach183756.jpeg" style="width:525px;height:283px;"></a>


----------



## WorldExclusive

New bench.<br><br>
WorldExclusive----i7 930----GTX 480----P6530<br><img alt="" src="http://imgur.com/9SgNz.png" style="border:0px solid;"><br><a href="http://3dmark.com/3dm11/9004?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/9004%3Fkey%3DfKyeCCaJHwtM0Lyb4ahf2kpjxryT2m" target="_blank">http://3dmark.com/3dm11/9004?show_ad...4ahf2kpjxryT2m</a>


----------



## Ghostleader

Ghostleader ----- i7 875k @ 4.2GHz ----- HD 5870 CrossFire @ 900/1250 ----- P8287 Score


----------



## TheCh3F

TheCh3F ---- Phenom 1090T ----- 5850 CrossFire ----- P6368 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/9475


----------



## psi_guy

waiting for sli support...


----------



## damric

*damric, Phenom II 955, HD 5750, P2779*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/8871










#1 for single 5750's (so far) and I beat all of the GTS 450's, but couldn't touch the 6800's or GTX 460's


----------



## Deluxe

It's kind of sad they can't get SLI to work, I would forgive a free benchmark. Not futuremark.


----------



## ArcticZero

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3589

P8014


----------



## OverSightX

Wonder why so many people cannot use their multigpu setups? All three of mine get used.


----------



## Zemshin

Zemshin ---- i7 920 @ 4.4 ----- GTX 480 ----- P6567


----------



## dir_d

SLi seems to not be working correctly


----------



## mtbiker033

yeah it looks like CF works fine but no SLI at least with two driver versions I tried, 263.00 and 260.99 (which is on the supported list).

hard to imagine that no-one at FM has an SLI rig to test with...


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtbiker033* 
yeah it looks like CF works fine but no SLI at least with two driver versions I tried, 263.00 and 260.99 (which is on the supported list).

hard to imagine that no-one at FM has an SLI rig to test with...


Now we know why it was delayed. Prefect timing for a launch, 6 days and counting.

I got a free game.
Happy benching.


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

I found a way to make physics score go higher


----------



## SlaveOnDope

SlaveOnDope ----- i7 920 ----- HD 5850 Crossfire ----- P 9105

Daily Clocks









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/5662


----------



## man from atlantis

Man From Atlantis ----- Q9650 ----- GTX 460 1GB ----- P 4251










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4542


----------



## Grindhouse

Can anyone check what is the GPU score for a stock GTX 580 ?

i get : (GTX 580 stock, i7 930 @ 4.00, display = 120Hz)

P6032
GPU : 5836
27 fps


----------



## doomsdaybg

doomsdaybg ---- AMD Phenom II X4 955 at 3850 MHz ---- HD 6870 ---- P4585 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/17253


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated

Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3, you might consider just keeping that information to yourself. One thing we do not need is the whole PhysX issue again with another version of 3d mark, lol.

Some people on other forums say that by using the nvidia 265.90 drivers with a inf file, SLI on Nvidia cards will work. I have not tested this yet so I can not confirm.

http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?...3&postcount=13


----------



## groodal

1st run; My score: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/20480










EDIT: 2nd run: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/23822


----------



## dir_d

Seems to me that this test relies on the CPU alot, judging by the scores that are up at the moment.


----------



## ranger052

On Page number 4 I posted my Score please add me to the list. Thank you


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Seems to me that this test relies on the CPU alot, judging by the scores that are up at the moment.

Maybe the type of CPU matters, but CPU frequency makes little to no difference. A 200MHz OC gave me 16 points...

However, I went from P5800 to P6150 by raising my GPU from 880 to 925.

Also, apparently SB scores higher than Gulftown


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.

ranger052 - Added.
groodal - no details, not added


----------



## johnksss

for the record...makes no difference if you enable physx or disable physx...the score is still the same. so it looks like it's not incorporated in to the benchmark like vantage was. (speculation of course - from my testing.)

P7562
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/24934


----------



## tankkiller101

Juts downloaded it and when i launch it it comes up 3dmark 11 GUI has stopped working, am running it as administrator but nothing ,


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

<div style="margin:20px;margin-top:5px;">
<div class="smallfont" style="margin-bottom:2px;">Quote:</div>
<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tr><td class="alt2" style="border:1px inset;">
<div>Originally Posted by <strong>johnksss</strong> <a href="showthread.php?s=74c93f6f203cd8fae0e35cc41dcc73e0&p=11568001#post11568001"><img alt="View Post" class="inlineimg" src="http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif" style="border:0px solid;"></a></div>
<div style="font-style:italic;">for the record...makes no difference if you enable physx or disable physx...the score is still the same. so it looks like it's not incorporated in to the benchmark like vantage was. (speculation of course - from my testing.)<br><br>
P7562<br><a href="http://3dmark.com/3dm11/24934" target="_blank">http://3dmark.com/3dm11/24934</a></div>
</td>
</tr></table></div>
3DMark 11 uses Bullet Physics. PhysX is in no way associated with this benchmark.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
3DMark 11 uses Bullet Physics. PhysX is in no way associated with this benchmark.

i understand that...
but when people say disable physics..most are speaking of the physX switch.
just like vantage was physics.
just saying that it makes no difference since i have a 580 to test it on.


----------



## AFQ

Man this benchmark is really heavy, i was expecting at-least 4.5k with these settings.

AFQ | 4398 @ SPARKLE Calibre GTX460 | 950/1900/2100 | Intel Core i7 870 @ 4.2GHz | 4GB DDR3 @ 1600MHz | Windows 7










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/25014


----------



## johnksss

3dmark11
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/26002
johnksss---------------- i7 980X @ 4.7 ---------- (1) 580-- 2080/2300 ---------- 7285------10462------7200------P7623------H20


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
i understand that...
but when people say disable physics..most are speaking of the physX switch.
just like vantage was physics.
just saying that it makes no difference since i have a 580 to test it on.

I know. I was just backing you up in saying that you are correct that PhysX does not influence this bench. That's because it uses Bullet Physics!


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I know. I was just backing you up in saying that you are correct that PhysX does not influence this bench. That's because it uses Bullet Physics!










aahhh, gotcha!
we are on the same page.


----------



## heavydutycomputers

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/27116

The system has a 980x and 2x 5970 4GB

here is the screenshot


----------



## dir_d

Thats really low...looks like its running off 1 5970


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heavydutycomputers* 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/27116

The system has a 980x and 2x 5970 4GB

here is the screenshot










I would think that system should beat mine.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doomsdaybg* 
doomsdaybg ---- AMD Phenom II X4 955 at 3850 MHz ---- HD 6870 ---- P4585 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/17253

whats your 6870's clocks ?


----------



## ranger052

an update of my score

Ranger052 ---- Phenom II x4 955 ----- 5970+5870----- P8755


----------



## karnak

karnak --- Phenom II X4 940 @ 3000MHz --- 5850 905/1125 --- P4050

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/30527


----------



## Schoat333

Schoat333 i5-750 @ 2.7GHz --- [email protected] stock (only one since sli isnt supported yet) ---P4014.

Basically a complete stock run, so I have a base.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/30891


----------



## DullBoi

[Edit]Here's my 2nd run

Dullboi ---- i7 930 @ 4.0GHz ----- HD5850 @ 975/1200 ----- P4823


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johnksss* 
3dmark11
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/26002
johnksss---------------- i7 980X @ 4.7 ---------- (1) 580-- 2080/2300 ---------- 7285------10462------7200------P7623------H20

Your physics score is nearly 2,000 points lower than mine with my cpu @ 4.6


----------



## ussoldier_1984

my scores stunk. First one at stock was only 4086 second one was 4366 with a 3.8 overclock (still learning overclocking so that could be affecting me) It also says my ati graphics driver is not supported its the latest from ati. WTH







[/IMG]


----------



## CDMAN

Updated


----------



## Lord Xeb

I meant to run my 3Dmark 11 at P but instead did X D: And this was during my benching session with my Q6600 @ 4.0GHz and my 5770s @ 1100/1350

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/28020 e-e


----------



## NoGuru

NoGuru Q9650 @ 4.27 5850 1002 core 1258 mem
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/32531

P4805


----------



## Redwoodz

Heavy on my little gpu-pushed temps to 71c-Furmark only hits 64c.
Well someone has to establish a baseline result ;P







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## the.FBI

Where are the guys with SR-2 Tri SLI 580s?


----------



## USFORCES

SLI isn't supported....


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3* 
Your physics score is nearly 2,000 points lower than mine with my cpu @ 4.6









i think it's because i was running my ram on some off the wall numbers. 1600mhz /11-11-11
i changed it to 1600mhz / 7-7-7 and now it's 11.2k physics on this last test i ran.

Graphics score 7337
Physics Score 11278
Combined Score 7297

that is interesting though..let me crank the ram up a bit.


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3* 
I found a way to make physics score go higher









looks good, i can't touch it at all.


----------



## Schoat333

Did a run with a GPU overclock only.

Schoat333 --- i5-750 @ 2.7GHz --- GTX470 802/1604 --- P4818

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/33903


----------



## teajayyy

teajayyy ---- Phenom ii x4 B55 ----- 5770 Crossfire ----- P4624 3DMarks


----------



## d-block

Here's mine. For some reason it is saying that my 470 is running at 715 core when it is really at 800.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

EDIT: forgot the link:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34427

CPU: i7 [email protected] GPU: GTX [email protected] P5326


----------



## Schoat333

OK, I overclocked my cpu now. That seems to make a big difference in this benchmark.

Schoat333 --- i5-750 @ 4GHz --- GTX 470 @ 802/1604 --- P5158

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34487


----------



## skatingrocker17

Might as well make the list while it's still possible....
Skatingrocker17 ---- Core i7 720QM ----- ATI Mobility Radeon 5870m ----- P2110 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/28347;jsessi...Bn5czrXvyYBRTK


----------



## Mentoss

wow everyone has i7s and they woop my i5 in the physics tests


----------



## damric

Updated, I squeezed a wee bit more out of my HD 5750









*damric / HD 5750 @ 959 core 1350 memory / Phenom II 955 @ 4040MHZ / P2790*



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34907


----------



## Mentoss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *damric* 
Updated, I squeezed a wee bit more out of my HD 5750









*damric / HD 5750 @ 959 core 1350 memory / Phenom II 955 @ 4040MHZ / P2790*



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34907

woooo go the 5750


----------



## sgilmore62

sgilmore62----i7930 | 4.17ghz-----HD5970 | 949/1250-----P8489








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## goldbranch

Errr... got BSOD during the high temple which never happened during prime95/OCCT before.
Anyone?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf ---- I7 [email protected] ----- 5870 ----- P4783 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36264


----------



## OverSightX

Since its officially up on the web:

I dont want to push my PSU anymore so this is probably as high as I will get for now.

OversightX----i7 920 | 4.0ghz-----HD5970 + 5870 | 925/1200-----P10515

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36406


----------



## Arctucas

4104

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36584

Interesting that everyone's RAM runs @667?


----------



## DrBrownfinger

are amd cpu's at a big disadvantage with this bench? i ask because my sig rig gets P4965 with trifire 5770's and under 4k with crossfire 5770's. i see that Mentoss has P5346 with 2 5770's and an i5 [email protected] thats a huge gap imo. i ran mine as oc'd as possible and don't come close. i've tried all kinds of clocks on everything and cant seem to break 5k. i also tried changing drivers. i used all the 10.10 hotfixes(Mentoss has 10.10 in gpu-z). im not accusing anyone of cheating, just curious because its pissing me off. you'd think i would at least match a crossfire rig with a trifire rig even if the cpu was a major diff. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36578


----------



## USFORCES

Looking at scores...3D11+SLI patch = bye bye ATI


----------



## spinejam

spinejam: i7_920 | 4.0ghz---HD5870 | 955/1300 *** P4900 ***

(using Catalyst 10.8)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36825


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Looking at scores...3D11+SLI patch = bye bye ATI


I was thinking the same thing.
But think about this for sec, 2 x 6870 = 1 x 6970








And if Barts scaling carries over to Cayman


----------



## USFORCES

Guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## redhat_ownage

redhat_ownage - i7 920 - GTX470 - P5128


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN - I7 920 - GTX 480 sli- P8936


----------



## Wubble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*


whats your 6870's clocks ?


Yeah for real here's my speeds
Wubble - i7-930 @ 4.01 Ghz - HD 6870 @ 1000/1150 - P4558 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/37054;jsessi...Aabjhaj2K2MeaL


----------



## Lord Xeb

Lord Xeb - Q6600 @ 3.6Ghz - Crossfire HD 5770s @ 1000/1350 - P4655
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36688


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Looking at scores...3D11+SLI patch = bye bye ATI


lol now whats going to happen after the 69xx series comes out?? NV back to the drawing board me thinks.


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranger052*


an update of my score

Ranger052 ---- Phenom II x4 955 ----- 5970+5870----- P8755











Please Update my score on the first page please


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Update
[EX3]CobraXP - i7 990x @ 4.8Ghz - 2x HD 6870s @ 1090/1185 - P9021
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36365


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

PhaedraCorruption - i7 920 - GTX470 P5864

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/37856


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## SlaveOnDope

BootSex I love It









Bring on the double ATI's









  
 I bring you down!  



 
LEAK


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arctucas*


4104

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36584

Interesting that everyone's RAM runs @667?


It doesn't. Futuremark's System Info gets everything wrong...


----------



## yoyo711

yoyo - I7 950(4.25) - HD5870(900 1300)- P4677

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/38007


----------



## MSCARD02

MSCARD02 ---- i7 950 ----- GTX 580----- P7261 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/38752


----------



## SlaveOnDope

p 9202 leak

There's no sex in violent's


----------



## dir_d

Put my name up for a couple hours lol

dir_d|965BE|5870|P4814

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/38097

Looks like i need an i7 those physics scores are amazing on them, like 4000 more than my 965 lol


----------



## ranger052

Sorry wrong post


----------



## DullBoi

3rd and final run

Dullboi ---- i7 930 @ 4.2GHz ----- HD5850 @ 1000/1200 ----- P4908


----------



## TheCh3F

2nd run -- was going for 7000 but I broke my install and am tired









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/41021

TheCh3F ---- Phenom 1090T ----- 5850 CrossFire ----- P6967


----------



## TheBear

TheBear ---- Phenom II 955 ----- HD6870 @ 1080/1200 ----- P4506

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/18142


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3*


I found a way to make physics score go higher










How?


----------



## scottath

scottath ---- i7 860 @4.2ghz ----- HD5850 Crossfire @ (800/1200)(775/1125) ----- P7040128

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/68934

Is it possible to list the cpu clock with the cpus in the op too?


----------



## dasisfranz

dasisfranz - I7 930(2.8) - HD5830 x2(875 1200)- P6271

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/45592


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Velcrowchickensoup- Phenom II 955 (3.8)- HD 5850 x2 (775/1125)- p6147



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/42870


----------



## the.hollow

Phenom II 955 (3.8) - 6850 x2 (850/1200) = P5456 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/47090


----------



## jak3z

jak3z - i5 [email protected] 4.2Ghz - 5850 (1050/1230) - P5018
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/31729


----------



## TheBear

I think CF/SLi Scores and Single Card Scroes should be separated !


----------



## scottath

they pretty well are


----------



## jak3z

I need to get better OC on my 5850, but I can't seem to be able to get past 1050 core/1250 memory


----------



## scottath

my pair are only at 800/1200 atm
need to get the voltage modding software out.....
(which is the best now - still kombuster?)


----------



## jak3z

With MSI Afterburner the max I can set is 1.35v with asus smartdoctor 1.5v


----------



## scottath

and what is considered safe atm?


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottath* 
and what is considered safe atm?

From what I've been reading looks like 1.3 is pretty safe, I would use 1.35 (MSI did set that limit as a protection)
I did runs over 1.5v just to benchmark, fan at 100% and 2x 120mm fans blowing air to it.
But I haven't seen any gain going from 1.4 to more, maybe is just my card.


----------



## scottath

righto thanks - +rep.
im used to suicide runs....2.45v on ddr2, 1.75v on a q6600 (all on air)
will give it a go this weekend along with my i7


----------



## Naz

Naz ---- Core i5 750 @ 4GHz ----- HD 5870 Crossfire @ 900/1225 ----- P7063

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/51711


----------



## MAD_J

Um I only got P5860 with SLI 480s im guessing SLI isn't supported yet because ATI rigs are scoring higher...


----------



## AdamK47

My Score: P13315

Intel Core i7 980X @ 4200MHz
Asus P6X58D Premium @ 21 x 200MHz
6GB Mushkin Redline @ 2000 DDR
Three GTX 580 in Tri-SLI @ 800/2200
50GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
Three 1TB SpinPoint F3 in RAID-0 - 3TB
1TB SpinPoint F1, LG 32" 32LD450 LCD
Samsung 22X SH-S223L DVD-RW
Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card
Antec Twelve Hundred case
Prolimatech Megahalems heatsink
Corsair AX 1200W power supply


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_J* 
Um I only got P5860 with SLI 480s im guessing SLI isn't supported yet because ATI rigs are scoring higher...









You are correct. SLI is not supported. Nvidia dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## jak3z

jak3z - i5 750 @ 4.25Ghz - HD5850 @ 1055/1230 1.5v - P5052
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/54683









I can't OC more the 5850. Grrrr


----------



## d-block

I forgot the link on my first post.

P5326
i7 920
gtx 470
d-block

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34427


----------



## sgilmore62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdamK47* 
My Score: P13315

Intel Core i7 980X @ 4200MHz
Asus P6X58D Premium @ 21 x 200MHz
6GB Mushkin Redline @ 2000 DDR
Three GTX 580 in Tri-SLI @ 800/2200
50GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
Three 1TB SpinPoint F3 in RAID-0 - 3TB
1TB SpinPoint F1, LG 32" 32LD450 LCD
Samsung 22X SH-S223L DVD-RW
Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card
Antec Twelve Hundred case
Prolimatech Megahalems heatsink
Corsair AX 1200W power supply

Nice score! Was wondering how long it would be before someone would get a decent Nvidia bench. Probably go alot higher when Nvidia updates SLI directX 11 drivers?


----------



## Tazi

here you go my first score i7 [email protected] gtx 480 [email protected]/1640/1925
tonight when i get home ill bench my cpu at 4.4-4.5,then we will see...


----------



## Tazi

bigger score,i7 [email protected] gtx 480 [email protected]/1640/1925


----------



## Tazi

bigger score,i7 [email protected] gtx 480 [email protected]/1660/1925


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯* 
bigger score,i7 [email protected] gtx 480 [email protected]/1660/1925










Use the edit button next time you want to update your score by a few points.


----------



## WIGILOCO

P4129 3DMarks!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/58501


----------



## Tazi

i7 [email protected] gtx 480 [email protected]/1660/1925


----------



## WIGILOCO

I could get to the top30 list by overclocking my one day old 6870 but I don't dare


----------



## Zotak

Zotak ---- i7 950 ----- GTX 580 ----- P7003

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/65841


----------



## d-block

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TÃ¡zÃ¯*


i7 [email protected] gtx 480 [email protected]/1660/1925











How are you getting such a low score with tri sli 480s?


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## The Llama

The Llama - Phenom II x6 1055t - HD 5970 - P7579

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/44499


----------



## johnksss

johnksss---------------- i7 980X @ 4.885 ---------- (1) 580-- 2082/2400 ----------- 7499 -- 11819 -- 7233 --- P7903 H20


----------



## Deluxe

I did the SLI trick, screen keeps flickering during the benchmark but at least SLI is working:

Deluxe ---- i5 760 @ 3.8 ----- 460 SLI 850/2000 ----- P6535 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/68521


----------



## 4.54billionyears

CDMAN, thanks for maintaining this thread.

4.54billionyears ---- core i7 920 @4.3ghz ----- radeon 5970 ----- P8866

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/76294


----------



## ih2try

Mine:










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/49743


----------



## kayawish24

kayawish24 p11462 @ GTX 470 | 760/1520 | i7 950 @ 4.3Ghz ** TRi SLi **

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/53859


----------



## mattlafleur

mattlafleur ---- i7 920 @4.4ghz ----- GTX 470 (3-way SLI) ----- P12152










3DMark Score P12152

Graphics score 14924

Physics Score 8825

Combined Score 6650


----------



## USFORCES

That's an ATI buzz kill, LOL


----------



## mattlafleur

mattlafleur ---- i7 920 ----- GTX 470 ----- P6076


----------



## Allenssmart

Allenssmart ---- I7 930 ----- 5970 ----- P7012 Score 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/73502
3DMark11 won't show me the score, no matter how many times i run it. this is mine, i swear to god.


----------



## USFORCES

Quick run until drivers come out...
980x @ 3688 MHz-tri 480 900/2000=*P14270*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/73435


----------



## mattlafleur

Very nice GPU score.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Wildcard36QS --- 1055T --- 2x 5770 --- P5387
(too bad probably wont make the list...)


----------



## julabask

here is my best

[email protected] (for some reason my 3.5ghz overclock scores lower then my 3.15)
GTX 470 @ 875/1750/2078 air cooled

score is P4933

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/75546

Beta 265.90 driver (got a 100 point increase in my score with this driver compared to 260.99. Saw all tests run the same except for the 6th one with directCompute, beta driver runs this test much better. I am sure people with better cpu's will get even a bigger boost then I did switching to the newer driver as well since this is a cpu intensive test.)


----------



## Tazi

USFORCES,i was waiting for you to join this,as soon as my job gets the 580's in ill trade my 480's in and water cool them,ive already got the parts waiting.


----------



## johnksss

johnksss---------------- i7 980X @ 4.713 ---------- (1) 580-- 2120/2450 ---------- 7641------11833------7481------P8051------H20


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

John, is your 580 doing that on air?


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Quick run until drivers come out...
980x @ 3688 MHz-tri 480 900/2000=P14270
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/73435

How'd you get SLI working?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

There we go:

http://futuremark.yougamers.com/foru...9&postcount=10


----------



## johnksss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
John, is your 580 doing that on air?

no, it's on chilled water.
it says h20 on the end, but looks like it dropped a line..lol

side note:

looks like i need to go borrow another 580 and run sli. since sli 580s are doing 13k to 14k with light over clocks.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

KoukiFC3S ---- i7 950 ----- GTX470 ----- P5366 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/77221


----------



## scottath

updated mine:

scottath --- i7 860 @ 4.3 --- (2) HD5850 --- 980/1200 --- P8167 -- All air

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/78103


----------



## dasisfranz

updated:

dasisfranz - I7 930(4.1) - HD5830 x2(875/1200)- P6628

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/79346


----------



## trippinonprozac

i7 860 @ 4.24 and 2x gtx 480's at 910mhz core


----------



## trippinonprozac

sorry guys, hyperthreading was off on the last run.

here is with hyperthreading.

need to get 11k!!!


----------



## grimmjow

Its over 9000!!!

grimmjow----i7 960 @ 4ghz----SLI GTX 470s @ 800core----P9034 score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/89403;jsessi...n3Zvx9ncU6eceq


----------



## KoukiFC3S

I need SLI.


----------



## Suprcynic

Suprcynic - [email protected] - gtx [email protected] - p6177


----------



## SimpleTech

SimpleTech ---- Intel Xeon W3520 @ 4.6GHz (with HT) ----- GTX 470 (915/1830/1835) ----- P6021

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/90784


----------



## gooface

gooface - Phenom II X6 1090T Processor @ 3.9ghz - HD5870 (900/1250)- P4476

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/95097


----------



## mdbsat

I am sure some people already know about this. Here is a link to get SLI enabled using Nvidia Inspector. I used it and got 99% usage on both GPUs and a better score BUT there is a lot of screen flicker. Works for now









Linky

mdbsat----i7920---465 unlocked to 470SLI---P7560

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/99908

The only thing is a not stock is the memory with a tiny OC to 1700







I am not too pleased with the score.


----------



## SebesT

Hi all,

Here's mine:

Forceware *265.90* and *SLi fix* applied.

*SebesT ---- i7-920 ----- SLi 470GTX ----- P10246*

Performance 1280x720

GC with OC : 
*P10246 
Graphics: 10857 
Physics: 9550*



GCs @ Stock : 607/1674MHz 
*P7729 
Graphics: 7723

Physics: 9460*



As I use the basic version, links are no more available, I did the bench 2 days ago.
but you can see the webpage in background of screenshots









Cheers


----------



## WorldExclusive

Maybe it's time for two charts. One for single gpus and one for CF/SLI.


----------



## SebesT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


I am sure some people already know about this. Here is a link to get SLI enabled using Nvidia Inspector. I used it and got 99% usage on both GPUs and a better score BUT there is a lot of screen flicker. Works for now










Which Forceware ? Did you applied the fix on the 265.90 ?

Anyway you are right. This fix must be applied to enable SLI on the "Combined test"

But before that, to enable SLi on all "graphics tests" you must download the QUADRO drivers 265.90
available on nvidia.com.

You just have to extract the drivers somewhere on the HDD.
Then replace the existing nvdisp.inf in the folder where you extracted files:

NVIDIA\\DisplayDriver\\265.90\\Vista x64\\Display.driver\\

by this *one*

You can now run setup.exe

Then apply the fix when setup is complete.

reboot, re-OC your card if necessary

and that's it , your 3Dmark score should rock now


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SebesT*


Which Forceware ? Did you applied the fix on the 265.90 ?


I am using 260.89. I only applied the dx 10 fix to 3D Mark 11 then ran it. Its not pretty but it works for now.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=334034

I followed what they said at 3dguru.


----------



## SebesT

I first did the bench with 260.99 and got around P5500 ------->Sli not working at all.
Upgrading to 265.90 gave me P8390 ------->Sli working except for COMBINED TEST








And with the fix applied: P10246 ------->Sli working all tests.

So perhaps you could do better









But i'll understand if you prefer to wait genuine drivers.










Edit :finally I don't think so, compared to mine your score is just fine !

Edit2: 
here's everything: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/8837...test-runs.html


----------



## thobel

thobel ---- i7 980 @ 4.4GHz ----- GTX 480 Tri Sli @ 905/2200 ----- P15384 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/101640


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive* 
Maybe it's time for two charts. One for single gpus and one for CF/SLI.

we should make a new discussion thread specifically about this thread and leave this thread only for scores.

also, i am quite thrilled that i have one of the highest single 5970 3dmark11 scores among all oc forums with 3dmark11 score threads that i have seen.


----------



## Windsurf48

Windsurf48 - i7 980x @ 4762 - 2 GTX 580 797/2025 with SLI tweak - P11097
263.09 drivers

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/101693
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1527458


----------



## OverSightX

Glad to see sli is working but how doe look with all the flickering I read about? Does it happen only with 3dmark our any 3d application.


----------



## DullBoi

Just 3dmark afaik.


----------



## trippinonprozac

latest with sli fix


----------



## 87dtna

Wow nice score^^

87DTNA- I7 [email protected] 5870 Xfire [P8563]










Is it just one score? Because I have my gtx570 score as well-


----------



## thobel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Windsurf48*


Windsurf48 - i7 980x @ 4762 - 2 GTX 580 797/2025 with SLI tweak - P11097
263.09 drivers

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/101693
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1527458


That seems low for your system?


----------



## Cata1yst

Mine refuses to post a score. It gets until the end perfectly fine, and it just sits there with the 4 orange bars. And it refuses to recognize my 6870...

any tips?

EDIT: Ok so i deregistered it and got a score, but it absolutely refuses to understand any of my system specs. Ram is underrated by 100mhz, CPU is underrated by 200mhz, still refuses to acknowledge that i have a 6870......

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/115975....


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cata1yst* 
Mine refuses to post a score. It gets until the end perfectly fine, and it just sits there with the 4 orange bars. And it refuses to recognize my 6870...

any tips?

EDIT: Ok so i deregistered it and got a score, but it absolutely refuses to understand any of my system specs. Ram is underrated by 100mhz, CPU is underrated by 200mhz, still refuses to acknowledge that i have a 6870......

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/115975....

3dmark 11 settings: help tab and uncheck system info?


----------



## snelan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
Single 480GTX P6533

Thats insane, what settings do you have set? (Just the ones that affect performance). I only get ~6000 with my 480 @ 925/1950 and my 1090t @ 4.1GHz.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snelan* 
Thats insane, what settings do you have set? (Just the ones that affect performance). I only get ~6000 with my 480 @ 925/1950 and my 1090t @ 4.1GHz.

Well he has an intel Hex core, huge difference.


----------



## gooface

we need separate charts for AMD and Intel...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gooface* 
we need separate charts for AMD and Intel...

lol now that nvidia took over the top of the chart? lol


----------



## snelan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *87dtna* 
Well he has an intel Hex core, huge difference.

Good point, didn't notice that.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

*edit-ok whats happening here is when help tab\\scan systeminfo is unticked the test runs better scores. but when its ticked it runs normal scores. here is unticked: P9091 and the processor/graphics card info showed up this time. probably some 3dmark11 glitch for the radeon bobs to fix









Hans Dampf at guru3d forum was saying use catalyst 10.5a and cap4 instead of 10.11 and cap4. Hans Dampf was right...
catalyst 10.11 and cap4 P8866
catalyst 10.5a and cap4 P9018
though, clearly it says "Graphics card is not recognized, Graphics driver is not approved"


----------



## 87dtna

I used 10.7 on my 5870's, I know the latest 10.11 are more geared toward the 6k series and the 5k took a hit. I believe ATI does this on purpose so if you bench both cards on the same drivers it shows larger gains on the newer cards. It's my conspiracy theory


----------



## lightsout

Gtx 470 stock clocks in my sig rig. x6 at 3.8ghz.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/77221


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lightsout* 
Gtx 470 stock clocks in my sig rig. x6 at 3.8ghz.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/77221

Uhh, no. Shows an I7 at 4.2ghz.


----------



## Lostcase

don't laugh fellas, but I noticed that my score is different (and probably crappy) compared to you guys. X vs P? Every benchmarking software (heaven, vantage,cinebench) I run runs at 6.7fps or so.


----------



## 87dtna

You don't have drivers installed!!!

Download and install the 10.11 drivers-

http://techpowerup.com/downloads/190...dd_ccc_enu.exe

WORLD of difference dude! You'll be around 5k or so probably.


----------



## Lostcase

Golly gosh fiddle sticks, lol. thanks homie. I'm learning =0)


----------



## Lostcase

wait, no, I've already installed that. I run everything on high on BlackOps. Just in benchmarking I get horrible fps.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *87dtna* 
I used 10.7 on my 5870's, I know t*he latest 10.11 are more geared toward the 6k series* and the 5k took a hit. I believe ATI does this on purpose so if you bench both cards on the same drivers it shows larger gains on the newer cards. It's my conspiracy theory









no it's not. 10.11 does not even work 6 series cards


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *87dtna* 
You don't have drivers installed!!!

Download and install the 10.*10* drivers-

http://techpowerup.com/downloads/190...dd_ccc_enu.exe

WORLD of difference dude! You'll be around 5k or so probably.

10.11 does not work for 6 series cards


----------



## Lostcase

this is what im showing:


----------



## 87dtna

Sorry lostcase-

http://techpowerup.com/downloads/188...dd_ccc_enu.exe

There's the 10.10.
I'm not up to date on ATI drivers. But I know they are not properly installed atleast because MSI afterburner does not show any drivers. So re-do the install.

EDIT- perhaps the issue is that you installed the 10.11 drivers, it's just not reading correct because the 10.11 doesn't support 6k so it reads it as 10.10 but not properly installed.


----------



## Lostcase

np 87dtna, i'll uninstall and re do it.


----------



## Lostcase

still showing no drivers in MSI Afterburner.. uninstalled vid card drivers and also did a reinstall on msi afterburner, any more ideas?


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lostcase* 
still showing no drivers in MSI Afterburner.. uninstalled vid card drivers and also did a reinstall on msi afterburner, any more ideas?

make sure to use the same catalyst installer to uninstall the drivers. dont use windows control panel programs and features to uninstall catalyst.


----------



## Lostcase

yep, i used catalyst installer to uninstall. damn, what else can it be? I've already done it twice.


----------



## Penryn

Here comes a new challenger!


----------



## Zemshin

Update: SLi

Zemshin ---- i7 920 @ 4.4 ----- GTX 480 SLI ----- P10816


----------



## redhat_ownage

redhat_ownage - i7 920 - GTX470 - P5647










EDIT: looks like im gonna have to really overclock this thing :/


----------



## jprovido

score update







was able to squeeze out a bit more points
jprovido - Phenom II 1090t - HD6870 Crossfire - 7598


----------



## whitesedan

Whitesedan ---- i7 870 ----- GTX470 SLI ----- P9617

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/124063

i7 870 @ 4.12GHz
PNY GTX 465 Unlocked to 470 SLi @ 850/1850


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lostcase* 
still showing no drivers in MSI Afterburner.. uninstalled vid card drivers and also did a reinstall on msi afterburner, any more ideas?

Well here's the last thing I can think of, use the new beta MSI afterburner-

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Afterbur...load-2604.html


----------



## Electroneng

Here's Mine:

Electroneng--- I7 980 -----HD6870 Crossfire----- P8502

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/139590


----------



## charlesC8188

6043 @ stock GPU settings. Will update after overclock

5850 x2

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/155281


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Here is mine!

P7787 3DMarks


----------



## ban916

Here is mine


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gergregg

Gergregg ---- I7920 @ 4.4 HT on ----- 5850 xfire 1080/1250 ----- P9384Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/158497


----------



## robbo2

Just ran it now that i can get sli to work. My cards lack because it is hot here at the moment I won't go past 800/2000.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/158156


----------



## dennis_g




----------



## 87dtna

Very nice OC on them 5770's.


----------



## eva2000

eva2000 ---- i7 980 @ 4.8GHz ----- HD5870x2 + HD5970 @ 985/1272----- P14619

14,619 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/164326


----------



## 87dtna

wow dude wow


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*









wow dude wow


That is what I said.


----------



## psi_guy

psi_guy ---- i7 920 ----- gtx 580 sli ----- p11365

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/171981










*cpu was really at 4.2ghz, but it never says so on the futuremark website.


----------



## gergregg

gergregg said:


> Gergregg ---- I7920 @ 4.4 HT on ----- 5850 xfire 1080/1250 ----- P9384Score http://3dmark.com/3dm11/158497[/quote[/URL]] CDMAN Thanks for the update. My setup is only crossfire though and not tri.  Thanks


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Ok here is mine.

HarbingerOfLive

I7 920 (3.36 GHz)

Asus Radeon HD 5970

P7792

Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/169580


----------



## USFORCES

Nice score eva2000, didn't think ATI had it in them.


----------



## kora04

I managed P3200 HAHHA


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11630829*
> Very nice OC on them 5770's.


I second that lol..
About to switch back to the 10.11 drivers..

personal best gpu OC


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Zealotki11er ---- i7 920 @ 4.4GHz

GTX 580 @ 900/1800/2100

P6908
Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/170200


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 ---- i7 950 @ 4.2GHz

(2) GTX470 @ 800/1600/1900---P9227

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/155139


----------



## JMCB

2x HD 5870's, i7 950 @ 4.0ghz 6gb 2000mhz Memory -- P8284

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/170909


----------



## JMCB

LOL I just beat my previous score by quite a bit.
2x HD 5870's (1000/1300), AMD CCC Driver 10.12, i7 950 @ 4.1ghz 6gb 2000mhz Memory -- P8520

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/171090

This time here is a pic:


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snelan*


Thats insane, what settings do you have set? (Just the ones that affect performance). I only get ~6000 with my 480 @ 925/1950 and my 1090t @ 4.1GHz.


I got P6530 @ 900MHz with an i7 930 @ 4.2GHz.


----------



## eva2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;11638758*
> Nice score eva2000, didn't think ATI had it in them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;11633516*
> That is what I said.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11632873*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow dude wow


thanks guys, ATI still has some power hehe

eva2000 ---- i7 980 @ 4.625GHz

HD5870x2 @1000/1282 + HD5970 @ 985/1282

P14806

14,806









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/177436


----------



## sendblink23

sendblink23 ---- AMD Phenom ii 965BE C3

ATI 5770 CrossfireX

P4885

My system entirely at stock, cpu @ 3.4ghz - nb @ 2.0 - ram @ 800 6-6-6-15-T1









Overclocked cpu @ 4ghz - nb @ 2.6 - ram @ 1300 7-7-7-20-T1









Overclocked cpu + gpu @ 900/1300









Sorry I can't post link or screenshot of full results lol none are for the top scores


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Lol you should make a separate table for AMD and Intel since Intel has an advantage, especially with multi-GPU scaling... all the AMD scores are getting pushed down.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*


Lol you should make a separate table for AMD and Intel since Intel has an advantage, especially with multi-GPU scaling... all the AMD scores are getting pushed down.


now that the 6970 and 6950 is out, i think we will be seeing ati again real soon.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

doing some oc on my gpu here is my stock system compared to my current oc
http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/108566/3dm11/187782


----------



## Tom1121

I seen some people call GF100 a fail in a thread the other day, I don't see how when i'ts still putting a beat down on top cards.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11656255*
> doing some oc on my gpu here is my stock system compared to my current oc
> http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/108566/3dm11/187782


I was expecting your overclocked 5870 to beat my cf 5770... come on you gotta beat me... only 65 points behind


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11656595*
> I was expecting your overclocked 5870 to beat my cf 5770... come on you gotta beat me... only 65 points behind


LOL Still very far from done I will have better scores just took a break for a bit.


----------



## hebamd6

Score revision

hebamd6----i7950

5970----P9091


----------



## 87dtna

What clockspeed was your 950 at? And what clocks on the card?


----------



## Kirby1

Kinda wish I didnt have the fastest DX10 card that exists ... making it hard for me to feel the need to upgrade but the ich of DX11 is starting to ich more. ..


----------



## hebamd6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11657973*
> What clockspeed was your 950 at? And what clocks on the card?


i7950 : 4.6ghz

5970 core: 1000mhz ram:1280mhz


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hebamd6;11658254*
> i7950 : 4.6ghz
> 
> 5970 core: 1000mhz ram:1280mhz


Ahh, that makes sense then as my 5870's Xfired were 8500 at 1k core clock....but my 950 was only at 4ghz. I didn't realize the CPU clockspeed made that much difference or else I would have cranked it before I sold the 5870's.


----------



## eva2000

finally, broke 15k 3dmark11 with HD5970 + 2x HD5870 http://i4memory.com/f54/my-first-retail-i7-980x-3013a489-experience-27170/#post138789









3dmark11 = 15,049 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/189647

i7 980X @4.7ghz
[email protected]/1297 + 2xHD5870 @1030/1282
Asus P6T6 WS Revolution
HX1000 + OP1200

Powermate measured 785 watts from HX1000 psu, so ~340-350w from OP1200 = 1,135 watts for system


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11656595*
> I was expecting your overclocked 5870 to beat my cf 5770... come on you gotta beat me... only 65 points behind


how about them apples







beat ya







Im slowly creepin up on the list lol. Maybe when my 5850 gets in I'll have a slight chance of making it haha


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11659530*
> how about them apples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im slowly creepin up on the list lol. Maybe when my 5850 gets in I'll have a slight chance of making it haha


Wooot Wooott!! =)

Now that's more like it


----------



## 87dtna

CDMAN can you please change my info, you have me down as using 5870 tri-fire....I only had 2 cards in Xfire. Thanks

Here's my screenshot again so you don't have to go back and check-


----------



## ussoldier_1984

They should separate the list in to the top amd systems and the top intel. There is only 1 amd system on the list.


----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11660440*
> They should separate the list in to the top amd systems and the top intel. There is only 1 amd system on the list.


Poor AMD guys need a B list


----------



## Nautilus

Nvidia owns right now but it won't take long until some badass 6970 tri-fire rigs show up and reclaim #1.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thobel;11660485*
> Poor AMD guys need a B list


I will always be faithful to AMD







not my falt right now they don't have their act together.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus;11660607*
> Nvidia owns right now but it won't take long until some badass 6970 tri-fire rigs show up and reclaim #1.


He's not talking about AMD VS Nvidia, he's talking AMD VS intel cpu's. There's only one AMD cpu in the list.

There's plenty of AMD/ATI cards in the list.

It's so stupid that ATI is now AMD, makes it more confusing for everyone.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus;11660607*
> Nvidia owns right now but it won't take long until some badass 6970 tri-fire rigs show up and reclaim #1.


The 69xx series is sucking wind. In xfire they don't even keep up with the 58xx crossfire. What makes you think trifire will be any better? The only decent 69xx score is a rig running an i7-990 whatever that is.


----------



## Defoler

Defoler ---- [email protected]

GTX 470 Tri-SLI @ 750,1674

P11832 Score

Screen Shot:










Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/192310

Using 263.00 drivers with SLI fix for 3dmark 11.


----------



## Schoat333

Did the Sli hack using the 260.99 drivers.

Schoat333 ---- [email protected] 4GHz

Sli gtx470(2)@ 804/1674

P8705

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/192499


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;11662166*
> The 69xx series is sucking wind. In xfire they don't even keep up with the 58xx crossfire. What makes you think trifire will be any better? The only decent 69xx score is a rig running an i7-990 whatever that is.


tesellation on 6000 is twice better. and they scale better too.


----------



## Penryn

This benchmark is Intel biased, just like the others.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


This benchmark is Intel biased, just like the others.


LOL.

Amazing.


----------



## 87dtna

LMAO, yeah it couldn't be because intel is better or anything, it must be biased. I guess every single bench and app is biased as well then too


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


LOL.

Amazing.










Thank for contributing.









When a cpu is proven to compute more operations per second and a benchmark is compiled with a certain architecture in mind, it will obviously run better on that architecture. For example... Playstation 2. You can run an emulator for it on PC now but to get even decent performance you'd need a pretty high end system whereas the processor in the console was pretty slow by todays standards. It's just the way things work.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


When a cpu is proven to compute more operations per second .


Ummm....what? Since when is Thuban EVER been better than any I7 clock for clock? Never.

I guess every single bench here is intel biased as well...

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/185?vs=100

Edit- and lets not forget the intel hex core VS AMD hex core battle, which is a severe joke-

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=157


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


Ummm....what? Since when is Thuban EVER been better than any I7 clock for clock? Never.

I guess every single bench here is intel biased as well...

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/185?vs=100

Edit- and lets not forget the intel hex core VS AMD hex core battle, which is a severe joke-

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=157


Um... you are not understanding what I meant. AMD and Intel have severely different strategies when it comes to putting out a CPU. Per price point, AMD cpus are competitive. This is fact. Just because Intel has the fastest cpu overall, does not mean they have the fastest per price point. The fact is, in a lot of tests, the X6 is more in line with a 920 per se at stock clocks. What I am saying is that me having an X6 should not cause a 3000 point difference over someone with the same GPU with an Intel cpu... that does not make sense for a GAMING benchmark when in the realworld, framrate difference is negligible. That means this benchmark misleads people into thinking they will get a 30% increase in performance by buying an i7 920 for gaming over an X6 which is not the case. I am no fanboy, I buy whatever the best Performance per dollar is, as I have had i7s, check my sig dude. Trust me, I know. There isn't much for actual gaming, so there is definitely something else happening in this bench that seems to favor Intel since the bench is synthetic.


----------



## grimmjow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Um... you are not understanding what I meant. AMD and Intel have severely different strategies when it comes to putting out a CPU. Per price point, AMD cpus are competitive. This is fact. Just because Intel has the fastest cpu overall, does not mean they have the fastest per price point. The fact is, in a lot of tests, the X6 is more in line with a 920 per se at stock clocks. What I am saying is that me having an X6 should not cause a 3000 point difference over someone with the same GPU with an Intel cpu... that does not make sense for a GAMING benchmark when in the realworld, framrate difference is negligible. That means this benchmark misleads people into thinking they will get a 30% increase in performance by buying an i7 920 for gaming over an X6 which is not the case. I am no fanboy, I buy whatever the best Performance per dollar is, as I have had i7s, check my sig dude. Trust me, I know. There isn't much for actual gaming, so there is definitely something else happening in this bench that seems to favor Intel since the bench is synthetic.


Hyperthreading.....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Um... you are not understanding what I meant. AMD and Intel have severely different strategies when it comes to putting out a CPU. Per price point, AMD cpus are competitive. This is fact. Just because Intel has the fastest cpu overall, does not mean they have the fastest per price point. The fact is, in a lot of tests, the X6 is more in line with a 920 per se at stock clocks. What I am saying is that me having an X6 should not cause a 3000 point difference over someone with the same GPU with an Intel cpu... that does not make sense for a GAMING benchmark when in the realworld, framrate difference is negligible. That means this benchmark misleads people into thinking they will get a 30% increase in performance by buying an i7 920 for gaming over an X6 which is not the case. I am no fanboy, I buy whatever the best Performance per dollar is, as I have had i7s, check my sig dude. Trust me, I know. There isn't much for actual gaming, so there is definitely something else happening in this bench that seems to favor Intel since the bench is synthetic.


Must be that intel is more expensive because they pay off all the companies that make benchmarks & applications, etc. to optimize for intel, right?
Can't be possible that people could pay more to get something a little bit faster, computer hardware just doesn't work that way...


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;11670339*
> Um... you are not understanding what I meant. AMD and Intel have severely different strategies when it comes to putting out a CPU. Per price point, AMD cpus are competitive. This is fact. Just because Intel has the fastest cpu overall, does not mean they have the fastest per price point. The fact is, in a lot of tests, the X6 is more in line with a 920 per se at stock clocks. What I am saying is that me having an X6 should not cause a 3000 point difference over someone with the same GPU with an Intel cpu... that does not make sense for a GAMING benchmark when in the realworld, framrate difference is negligible. That means this benchmark misleads people into thinking they will get a 30% increase in performance by buying an i7 920 for gaming over an X6 which is not the case. I am no fanboy, I buy whatever the best Performance per dollar is, as I have had i7s, check my sig dude. Trust me, I know. There isn't much for actual gaming, so there is definitely something else happening in this bench that seems to favor Intel since the bench is synthetic.


Are you done now? Look at the benchmark... it is P settings which runs at 720P resolution. At that resolution it is extremely CPU limited. Not to mention you are running multiple GPUs and i7s can easily feed more data into it. It isn't the fact that the benchmark is biased, it is the settings and how Futuremark compiles the final score (CPU score + GPU score). If you run this benchmark at 1920x1080 with very high levels of anti-aliasing, then the score will be a lot closer. Also, try comparing your GPU score, not total score since total score takes into account the CPU score.

This benchmark isn't biased, where do AMD drones pull that garbage out from every time? Your X6 is slower than i7 and it will always be, don't go try making up conspiracy theories to justify that performance gap.

Edit: Let me make you feel better about your purchase. Try disabling CF on your GPU and running the benchmark at a higher resolution (Extreme settings) with high CPU clock speeds. Then compare it with a Intel setup. See what happens?


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;11670144*
> Thank for contributing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a cpu is proven to compute more operations per second and a benchmark is compiled with a certain architecture in mind, it will obviously run better on that architecture. For example... Playstation 2. You can run an emulator for it on PC now but to get even decent performance you'd need a pretty high end system whereas the processor in the console was pretty slow by todays standards. It's just the way things work.


Get an Intel chip?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


Get an Intel chip?










AMD drones always give a good laugh. Instead of taking all that time to write that poetry, he could have researched why Intel setups get higher GPU and CPU scores at 3DMark's P settings.


----------



## thobel

wow all this from one guy asking for a TAB for AMD scores I shoul dhave kept my mouth shut


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Um... you are not understanding what I meant. AMD and Intel have severely different strategies when it comes to putting out a CPU. Per price point, AMD cpus are competitive. This is fact. Just because Intel has the fastest cpu overall, does not mean they have the fastest per price point. The fact is, in a lot of tests, the X6 is more in line with a 920 per se at stock clocks. What I am saying is that me having an X6 should not cause a 3000 point difference over someone with the same GPU with an Intel cpu... that does not make sense for a GAMING benchmark when in the realworld, framrate difference is negligible. That means this benchmark misleads people into thinking they will get a 30% increase in performance by buying an i7 920 for gaming over an X6 which is not the case. I am no fanboy, I buy whatever the best Performance per dollar is, as I have had i7s, check my sig dude. Trust me, I know. There isn't much for actual gaming, so there is definitely something else happening in this bench that seems to favor Intel since the bench is synthetic.


I understand just fine, what the hell does price/performance have anything to do with what we were talking about? We were only talking about performance clock for clock.

And where are you getting 3000 point differences? Not sure what you are smoking, but my I7 setup at 4.0ghz and two 5870's in Xfire got 8500, your score was ~7300 with a 5970 and 1055t at 3.9xghz. What clocks was your 5970 at? my 5870's were at 1000mhz core clock, which I doubt yours were even that high. So if the score difference is even 1000 points between intel and AMD I'd be surprised, and this is all because the intel CPU is the stronger CPU, not because this bench is intel ''biased''


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


I understand just fine, what the hell does price/performance have anything to do with what we were talking about? We were only talking about performance clock for clock.

And where are you getting 3000 point differences? Not sure what you are smoking, but my I7 setup at 4.0ghz and two 5870's in Xfire got 8500, your score was ~7300 with a 5970 and 1055t at 3.9xghz. What clocks was your 5970 at? my 5870's were at 1000mhz core clock, which I doubt yours were even that high. So if the score difference is even 1000 points between intel and AMD I'd be surprised, and this is all because the intel CPU is the stronger CPU, not because this bench is intel ''biased''










This from the person that compares a $1000 cpu to a $200 cpu...

As for everyone else... I have had both Intel and AMD processors... my point is that this is a benchmark and does not very well represent real world gaming performance and IMO is rather misleading.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


This from the person that compares a $1000 cpu to a $200 cpu...

As for everyone else... I have had both Intel and AMD processors... my point is that this is a benchmark and does not very well represent real world gaming performance and IMO is rather misleading.



Once again, this was never a price for performance argument until you made it one. The I7 quads still easily beat the AMD hex cores in virtually all benches and real apps clock for clock, I just gave the intel hex core as showing you what 6 cores of intel will do to AMD.

I just compared my I7 950 to your 1055t, those are practically the same price (microcenter=$200 for the 950) so what do you have to say about that now?









And once again, there was only a 1200 point difference in our setups both near 4ghz. What core clock was your 5970 at? If mine was higher, then the gap between AMD and intel is even less which is pretty true to real world performance.

BTW, I've also owned and benched a 1055t and a 1090t, and intel is easily and noticeably faster.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


Once again, this was never a price for performance argument until you made it one. The I7 quads still easily beat the AMD hex cores in virtually all benches and real apps clock for clock, I just gave the intel hex core as showing you what 6 cores of intel will do to AMD.

I just compared my I7 950 to your 1055t, those are practically the same price (microcenter=$200 for the 950) so what do you have to say about that now?









And once again, there was only a 1200 point difference in our setups both near 4ghz. What core clock was your 5970 at? If mine was higher, then the gap between AMD and intel is even less which is pretty true to real world performance.

BTW, I've also owned and benched a 1055t and a 1090t, and intel is easily and noticeably faster.


You still don't get what I am saying. For one, My 1055T was 150 bucks... for two, I don't argue that intel is faster if you like to encode video or other professional software, thats what you pay the premium for. However in games, I don't see that this benchmark reflects real gaming performance. Also, not everyone lives near Microcenter. Closest thing we have: http://www.frys.com/product/5946114?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG










Mine: Radeon is at 900/1200 for reference.









So in this case 10% seems about right considering that my GPU is not bottlenecked by my CPU, only that I can't clock it to 1000/1250 because I don't want to explode it >_>. See that. 10% performance difference for 10% less gpu clock speed... don't mind the fact that his CPU is at 4.4ghz -_-

And to be honest, I probably would have gone intel had I not gotten the CPU for half the cost of the 950 and the mobo for 110... so that's $260. I saved 240 over an i7 950 and a decent board at the time. Which was in October.


----------



## 87dtna

Why are you comparing AMD used prices VS intel new? You are the one thats biased not this benchmark









I bought an ASRock X58 extreme for $110 and the I7 950 for $230 (I don't have a microcenter near me either). So if you spent $260, I spent $340....so there's only $80 difference.

Now, my 5870's were at 1000 core clock. My I7 950 was at 4ghz. My score was ~8500. Your 5970 was at 900 and your 1055t at 3.96, your score was ~7300.

With my 5870's at 900 I probably would have scored right around 8000 most likely. Pretty close to 10% performance difference huh?









You are the ONLY one arguing price/performance. No one here cares, it's NOT why AMD is not up on the chart in this thread.


----------



## DrFPS

DrFPS ---- i7 920 @4.2GHz ---- GTX480SLI @ 865/1950 ---- P10296
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/191037


----------



## Dopamin3

Dopamin3 --- i7 920 --- 5870 Crossfire ----- P8884

Futuremark reads some of my frequencies wrong, look in CPU-Z and GPU-Z.


----------



## grunion

^^ I beat your gfx score by 500 points, yet your total is 900 points better.


----------



## 87dtna

A socket 775 quad will do that compared to an I7


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


A socket 775 quad will do that compared to an I7










Yep

Looks like 11 is weighted just as heavily as Vantage.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11672632*
> Why are you comparing AMD used prices VS intel new? You are the one thats biased not this benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an ASRock X58 extreme for $110 and the I7 950 for $230 (I don't have a microcenter near me either). So if you spent $260, I spent $340....so there's only $80 difference.
> 
> Now, my 5870's were at 1000 core clock. My I7 950 was at 4ghz. My score was ~8500. Your 5970 was at 900 and your 1055t at 3.96, your score was ~7300.
> 
> With my 5870's at 900 I probably would have scored right around 8000 most likely. Pretty close to 10% performance difference huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the ONLY one arguing price/performance. No one here cares, it's NOT why AMD is not up on the chart in this thread.


Um... I got all my stuff new. And you are the only one still arguing when there is no argument to be had.

Why not actually run those clocks and see what happens.

As for that 10% difference, I mean from the GPU itself. Not the CPU. But hey, to each their own. Good for you.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;11673149*
> ^^ I beat your gfx score by 500 points, yet your total is 900 points better.


What clocks were you at on your GPUs and CPU?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11672632*
> Why are you comparing AMD used prices VS intel new? You are the one thats biased not this benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought an ASRock X58 extreme for $110 and the I7 950 for $230 (I don't have a microcenter near me either). So if you spent $260, I spent $340....so there's only $80 difference.
> 
> Now, my 5870's were at 1000 core clock. My I7 950 was at 4ghz. My score was ~8500. Your 5970 was at 900 and your 1055t at 3.96, your score was ~7300.
> 
> With my 5870's at 900 I probably would have scored right around 8000 most likely. Pretty close to 10% performance difference huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the ONLY one arguing price/performance. No one here cares, it's NOT why AMD is not up on the chart in this thread.


AMD drones always cry foul over things like this. What that troll doesn't take into account is that 3DMark's total score is based on GPU and CPU, of course i7 setups will have a higher total score. Not to mention, especially in multi-GPU scenarios + the low resolution this benchmark is being run on (720P).

And I think this benchmark does represent the real world fairly accurately (although definitely not 100%). i7s will always be faster and it will be very apparent in games that relies heavily on the CPU.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus;11668836*
> tesellation on 6000 is twice better. and they scale better too.


Yeah it shows. Sucking in every benchmark thread on every forum I go on. If they are getting those scores with superior scaling then they must really suck.


----------



## 87dtna

The drivers probably suck at this point, you know ATI/AMD with their crap drivers it takes them over a month to pan out when a card is first released.

Look at the 5830, it's actually a WAY stronger card than a 5770 but the early reviews killed it because it showed it not being much if at all better.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Not much point in submitting this...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/194479

xxbassplayerxx ---- i7 970 @ 4.6GHz

GTX 470 @ 925/1000

P6162










I'd say it would be pretty high in the single card systems. Want to make another category?


----------



## 87dtna

Great score for a 470!

My 570 at 900 core clock with an I7 at 4.0ghz scored 6150.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11674780*
> Not much point in submitting this...
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/194479
> 
> xxbassplayerxx ---- i7 970 @ 4.6GHz
> 
> GTX 470 @ 925/1000
> 
> P6162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say it would be pretty high in the single card systems. Want to make another category?


What voltage do you need to get your 470 to 950?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;11673492*
> Yep
> 
> Looks like 11 is weighted just as heavily as Vantage.


Yes and no. Going from a 950 at 4.4 to a 970 at 4.6 only gave me 35 more points. There is a serious architecture jump between Core 2 Quads and the i7's and this is evident in the score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333;11675714*
> What voltage do you need to get your 470 to 950?


It's at 925 but on water it needs 1.2V. On phase, that same 1.2V takes it to 1000 core


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129;11673682*
> AMD drones always cry foul over things like this. What that troll doesn't take into account is that 3DMark's total score is based on GPU and CPU, of course i7 setups will have a higher total score. Not to mention, especially in multi-GPU scenarios + the low resolution this benchmark is being run on (720P).
> 
> And I think this benchmark does represent the real world fairly accurately (although definitely not 100%). i7s will always be faster and it will be very apparent in games that relies heavily on the CPU.


You guys really have nothing better to do than want to argue and call people trolls. I can cherry pick benchmarks too.
















OOOO AAAAH. In any case, I am speaking from my personal experience and opinions, which I am entitled to. It seems the minute someone says something potentially damaging to your precious Intel, that the walls of the heavens themselves come crashing down. Considering I have spoken nothing but facts from my personal experience, and have admitted the ups and downs of both AMD and Intel to this point, I will reiterate that I have seen NO difference in any games played with my i7 930 a few months ago to the X6 I have now. With both 5850s in crossfire or a 5970. I would probably still have the i7 if I didn't want to fix up my car 8D. That behavior is blatantly immature and uncalled for in a forum.

forum (ˈfɔːrəm)

- n , pl -rums , -ra
1.a meeting or assembly for the open discussion of subjects of public interest
2.a medium for open discussion, such as a magazine
3.a public meeting place for open discussion

Next time, discuss things in a civilized manner and people may be more apt to discuss things with you as well.


----------



## 87dtna

Penryn stop posting your ignorant posts. You're ''personal opinion'' doesn't line up with real facts.

If you saw no difference you were blind. Yes while playing the game, you probably won't notice. But the difference is in the map loading, the I7 will be noticeably faster.
Once again, I've owned a 1055 and a 1090t as well, I KNOW what the differences are because I was actually paying attention and not having a predisposed opinion about AMD my findings were unbiased. You think I'm biased now, and I am but it's because I've thoroughly tested the best of AMD and the MID RANGE intel and the intel still pwns AMD which is really sad.

Once again-

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/100?vs=185

And also, I chose the 950 because it's 3ghz like the 1075t for a clock for clock comparison. The 920 will have all the same results at the same clock and you can pick up 920's for under $200 easily now for a D0 stepping and $175 for a C0. And even the C0 clocks easily to 4ghz.


----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;11678349*
> You guys really have nothing better to do than want to argue and call people trolls. I can cherry pick benchmarks too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOO AAAAH. In any case, I am speaking from my personal experience and opinions, which I am entitled to. It seems the minute someone says something potentially damaging to your precious Intel, that the walls of the heavens themselves come crashing down. Considering I have spoken nothing but facts from my personal experience, and have admitted the ups and downs of both AMD and Intel to this point, I will reiterate that I have seen NO difference in any games played with my i7 930 a few months ago to the X6 I have now. With both 5850s in crossfire or a 5970. I would probably still have the i7 if I didn't want to fix up my car 8D. That behavior is blatantly immature and uncalled for in a forum.
> 
> forum (ˈfɔːrəm)
> 
> - n , pl -rums , -ra
> 1.a meeting or assembly for the open discussion of subjects of public interest
> 2.a medium for open discussion, such as a magazine
> 3.a public meeting place for open discussion
> 
> Next time, discuss things in a civilized manner and people may be more apt to discuss things with you as well.


If you feel 3dmark is biased then don't us it? Why come invade a post crying about AMD/ATI scores. The price performace argument is getting to be so old if you can't afford a top end system deal with it. If you wan't to feel great go make a post Official 3dmark 11 score for pc's under $1000.. Maybe make a few sets AMD Intel Water Air whatever you like. Just accept that with no limits Intel/Nvidia is at the top?

Yes its a forum to discuss what point are you trying to make? If you spend more money you get higher scores? Yes its true!


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Intel vs AMD, Ford vs Chevy, its all Just opinion everyone here has bad @ss systems Just enjoy them. If you can max out any game settings who cares if Intel or amd has a little more performance, If your not getting the scores you want build a faster system. New technology comes out all the time who knows what cpu will be faster next year. If you don't have good sportsmanship and whine about the faster computer dont post here I particularly don't like reading a forum filled with people whining and being babys If you don't like your score do something about it.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984;11679820*
> Intel vs AMD, Ford vs Chevy, its all Just opinion everyone here has bad @ss systems Just enjoy them. If you can max out any game settings who cares if Intel or amd has a little more performance, If your not getting the scores you want build a faster system. New technology comes out all the time who knows what cpu will be faster next year. If you don't have good sportsmanship and whine about the faster computer dont post here I particularly don't like reading a forum filled with people whining and being babys If you don't like your score do something about it.


Seriously... they still want to argue about it. Kind of funny though. All I see NOM NOM NOM I AM RIGHT YOU ARE NOT... I don't deny that intel makes a better chip for certain applications but these guys are like waaaaaaaaay overboard with it. I can say from FACT and what I have experienced, in games I (keyword here is I) have played, I haven't had any ACTUAL framerate difference. They can think what they want but a frame per second is a frame per second regardless of what system you play on. And in BC2, WoW, L4D2, FFXIV, etc. My framerates are about the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11679454*
> Penryn stop posting your ignorant posts. You're ''personal opinion'' doesn't line up with real facts.
> 
> If you saw no difference you were blind. Yes while playing the game, you probably won't notice. But the difference is in the map loading, the I7 will be noticeably faster.
> Once again, I've owned a 1055 and a 1090t as well, I KNOW what the differences are because I was actually paying attention and not having a predisposed opinion about AMD my findings were unbiased. You think I'm biased now, and I am but it's because I've thoroughly tested the best of AMD and the MID RANGE intel and the intel still pwns AMD which is really sad.
> 
> Once again-
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/100?vs=185
> 
> And also, I chose the 950 because it's 3ghz like the 1075t for a clock for clock comparison. The 920 will have all the same results at the same clock and you can pick up 920's for under $200 easily now for a D0 stepping and $175 for a C0. And even the C0 clocks easily to 4ghz.


If you want to argue that I am lying (which is essentially what you are saying), then why don't you prove it with something other than synthetic benchmarks? Are you a mind reader and know what my previous and current game framerates are? Every system is different and you posting that over and over doesnt change the FACT that my framerates (keyword here) in games have not changed since I had an i7 930 and X6 1055T. I am glad you are happy with your 950. Like I said, I saved money at Fry's buying what I did and I am happy with it. I am actually planning next month to get another i7 system because I can afford the extra spendage at that point and I'd be happy to SHOW you some actual game framerates if thats what it takes. Really at this juncture, enough has been said. But if you want to continue this, by all means. Time to go play some L4D2







.

Oh, I lol'd cuz you said pwns. And I think it goes beyond bias for you at this point if you have to keep arguing about it when I have agreed with you about Intel... Especially since now you are trying to prove my experiences wrong...


----------



## 87dtna

You're framerate comparison is L4D2??? thats just frickin hilarious. An I3 530 at stock clocks would do the same framerates as a 980x with that game LMAO. You know nothing. I'm done talking to stupidity now.

Edit- I just have to say something else, which is repeated of course since you can't comprehend things the first 4 times....framerates is not the only thing the CPU changes, it mostly the map loading times thats affected. Intel I7's are noticeably faster than AMD hex cores.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11687097*
> You're framerate comparison is L4D2??? thats just frickin hilarious. An I3 530 at stock clocks would do the same framerates as a 980x with that game LMAO. You know nothing. I'm done talking to stupidity now.


You forgot the other 4 games I've listed. L4D2 I actually didn't have back then, I played on someone else's PC to test 5850's in crossfire before I bought mine at the time.

But I see you still can't help dropping the insults and debate. Good thing you're not in government I suppose. Then again... Good for you though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11687097*
> Edit- I just have to say something else, which is repeated of course since you can't comprehend things the first 4 times....framerates is not the only thing the CPU changes, it mostly the map loading times thats affected. Intel I7's are noticeably faster than AMD hex cores.


You really didn't read this did you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;11686983*
> Every system is different and you posting that over and over doesnt change the FACT that my framerates (keyword here) in games have not changed since I had an i7 930 and X6 1055T.:


And I never said anything about map loading times... I could care less how long it takes maps to load. I play mostly MMOs anyway where the map loads as you play so HDD speed is more important there. I have only been talking about framerates and playability this whole time.


----------



## 87dtna

I'm unsubscribing to this thread before I have an aneurysm


----------



## Clairvoyant129

If you feel that this benchmark is biased, (even though its not as I already explained how the scores are calculated) don't come here and cry about price/performance ratio because this is not what the topic is about. Like the above person said, if you feel like it is unfair, go make your own topic about $1000 or less PCs/AMD only 3DMark11 scores. This is hilarious, you're the one that started this in a topic about top 30 3DMark scores. Were you really expecting AMD setups to beat Intel setups in a benchmark that is run at 720P? With some users running multiple GPUs?

You spend more you get higher scores, what a thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;11678349*
> You guys really have nothing better to do than want to argue and call people trolls. I can cherry pick benchmarks too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOO AAAAH. In any case, I am speaking from my personal experience and opinions, which I am entitled to. It seems the minute someone says something potentially damaging to your precious Intel, that the walls of the heavens themselves come crashing down. Considering I have spoken nothing but facts from my personal experience, and have admitted the ups and downs of both AMD and Intel to this point, I will reiterate that I have seen NO difference in any games played with my i7 930 a few months ago to the X6 I have now. With both 5850s in crossfire or a 5970. I would probably still have the i7 if I didn't want to fix up my car 8D. That behavior is blatantly immature and uncalled for in a forum.
> 
> forum (ˈfɔːrəm)
> 
> - n , pl -rums , -ra
> 1.a meeting or assembly for the open discussion of subjects of public interest
> 2.a medium for open discussion, such as a magazine
> 3.a public meeting place for open discussion
> 
> Next time, discuss things in a civilized manner and people may be more apt to discuss things with you as well.


Yes, if you go back to my posts, I said games that are CPU intensive. Obviously those games are not CPU intensive thus both setups would score similarly.


----------



## SlaveOnDope

SlaveOnDope

i7 920

HD 5850 Crossfire

P 9404
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/213129

Had to come back and reclaim the 2x5850 top score


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129;11688250*
> If you feel that this benchmark is biased, (even though its not as I already explained how the scores are calculated) don't come here and cry about price/performance ratio because this is not what the topic is about. Like the above person said, if you feel like it is unfair, go make your own topic about $1000 or less PCs/AMD only 3DMark11 scores. This is hilarious, you're the one that started this in a topic about top 30 3DMark scores. Were you really expecting AMD setups to beat Intel setups in a benchmark that is run at 720P? With some users running multiple GPUs?
> 
> You spend more you get higher scores, what a thought.
> 
> Yes, if you go back to my posts, I said games that are CPU intensive. Obviously those games are not CPU intensive thus both setups would score similarly.


Whats funny is I made one comment and the onslaught of intel fanboys which should have been expected. I don't really favor one company over the other as I have stated but it is rather hilarious the emotions that ensue when someone makes a trivial comment.

And I am assuming you mean CPU intensive like Bad Company 2... which hasn't changed either.

God forbid that I be such an AMD fanboy that I don't have one of these laying around...










Oh wait... that is mine.









Edit: one more thing... can someone please tell me how I am wrong about my own personal experience because maybe I am missing something here... or I suppose some people are so godlike they can tell me what my own past bench results are...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Guys... Move on. This isn't the thread for this argument.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


Whats funny is I made one comment and the onslaught of intel fanboys which should have been expected. I don't really favor one company over the other as I have stated but it is rather hilarious the emotions that ensue when someone makes a trivial comment.

And I am assuming you mean CPU intensive like Bad Company 2... which hasn't changed either.

God forbid that I be such an AMD fanboy that I don't have one of these laying around...










Oh wait... that is mine.









Edit: one more thing... can someone please tell me how I am wrong about my own personal experience because maybe I am missing something here... or I suppose some people are so godlike they can tell me what my own past bench results are...


How am I fanboy? You made the idiotic comment about Futuremark being Intel paid pumpers, price/performance ratio, your benchmark "experience", etc. Oh boy you have a picture of a i7 CPU, like I care. This is a topic about the *Top 30 3DMark 11 Scores* (I bolded it for you since you may have forgotten about it). If you don't like it, don't post that garbage here because that's not what this topic is about. Why don't you go make your own topic about Futuremark being biased instead?

People jumped on your argument not because of being fanboys (not to mention 3DMark11 scores are based on CPU and GPU performance where you thought it would be all GPU and complained why some Intel setups with high end multiple-GPUs were getting higher scores) but because you made an idiotic comment in a topic that doesn't have anything to do with it. God, are you just plain dumb or you trolling?

Edit: While BFBC2 uses the CPU intensive it also relies heavily on the GPU. Games that are very CPU intensive (and rely little on the GPU) are games like SC2 where after having a certain amount of GPU power, having more won't increase your FPS unless your CPU is clocked higher.










All GPUs give similar results after a GTX 285, that is a sign of a CPU limitation.


----------



## Magikherbs

Cheers to Futuremark for the awesome work ! And for opting out on the violent themes/animations. I will definitely get the Pro edition as soon as my budget allows hehe...








p E A C e

Edit - 10.11 OCL and 10.12 OCL posted identical final scores.









EDIT
@Clairvoyant129 What about the shader speeds heh.. Apps like Folding @Home get a huge advantage from higher shader speeds. My 9800gt did almost double the PPD a HD 5870 would







... And its almost never brought up lol..


----------



## justin.kerr

here is mine
Justin.kerr
Intel 980x @ 4.6Ghz
3 5870's at 1115Mhz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/220268


----------



## Magikherbs

Awesome score ! and OC's lol


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129;11691791*
> How am I fanboy? You made the idiotic comment about Futuremark being Intel paid pumpers, price/performance ratio, your benchmark "experience", etc. Oh boy you have a picture of a i7 CPU, like I care. This is a topic about the *Top 30 3DMark 11 Scores* (I bolded it for you since you may have forgotten about it). If you don't like it, don't post that garbage here because that's not what this topic is about. Why don't you go make your own topic about Futuremark being biased instead?
> 
> People jumped on your argument not because of being fanboys (not to mention 3DMark11 scores are based on CPU and GPU performance where you thought it would be all GPU and complained why some Intel setups with high end multiple-GPUs were getting higher scores) but because you made an idiotic comment in a topic that doesn't have anything to do with it. God, are you just plain dumb or you trolling?
> 
> Edit: While BFBC2 uses the CPU intensive it also relies heavily on the GPU. Games that are very CPU intensive (and rely little on the GPU) are games like SC2 where after having a certain amount of GPU power, having more won't increase your FPS unless your CPU is clocked higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All GPUs give similar results after a GTX 285, that is a sign of a CPU limitation.


The energizer bunny keeps going and going...

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Clairvoyant129 ---- i7 930

2x GTX 480

P10,537 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/222909


----------



## thobel

updated score

thobel--- i7980x --- 3x GTX 480 --- P15463

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/222132


----------



## Electroneng

As I am now 30th on the chart, I will be kicked off shortly! I have GTX 570's on the way to get me back in the top 10


----------



## 87dtna

Heh, yeah I'll be gone soon too. Wish I still had the 5870's to do another run as I only had my I7 clocked to 4ghz with that 8563 score....and I can easily clock to 4.4ghz on air and ~4.8ghz if I break out the SS phase. So a 4.8ghz run and I'd have probably been well over 9k and keeping me in the list quite easily. Oh well.


----------



## the.hollow

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/232327 best I could muster so far. "P7199"


----------



## sexybastard

I'm gonna see what I can get.


----------



## Tom1121

Updated. The power of GF100 under water.


----------



## fullthrottle

fullthrottle ---- i7 920 ----- 5850 Crossfire ----- P8738

P8738

That was my best run. Tried to hit 9000 but couldn't. Still pretty decent


----------



## 87dtna

Damn, down I go again! lol


----------



## Schoat333

I can't wait to see Sli scores once we get some proper drivers.


----------



## ocvn

EVGA SR2, CPU: E5620, GTX 580 triple-sli, P score: 16003
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/236594


----------



## FtW 420

Screenie of my tri sli 480 run, stock air cooled. Have the compare link saved, just need futuremark to work out the loading offline scores bug before I can submit it...


----------



## 87dtna

I believe that puts me around 30th with that submission. Just bought two more 5850's for some tri-fire action to put me back into the list. Hopefully around about in the middle of the list if I can get my 920 up to ~4.8ghz on my SS phase


----------



## CDMAN

The First 3DMark11 Update has been Released, everyone please update to the latest version.

http://www.futuremark.com/download/3dmark11/update/3DMark_11_v100_to_v101_updater.exe


----------



## yang88she

Bookmarked


----------



## 87dtna

I wonder what it updates...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


The First 3DMark11 Update has been Released, everyone please update to the latest version.

http://www.futuremark.com/download/3...01_updater.exe


thank you!! hehee I was waiting when the heck were they going to update it including all the scores at the end on of the benchmark on the app - not needing to go online to see them

ex:









A little notice, I think all your scores will improve a tiny bit, compare it to my before the update of the same settings:


----------



## 4.54billionyears

3dmark11 1.01
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/241775








previous score P8866


----------



## Defoler

After patch:

Defoler ---- [email protected] ----- Tri-SLI-580 (stock) ----- P14258










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/250971


----------



## Electroneng

here we go again!

[email protected] GTX 570----P9913


----------



## CDMAN

CDMANi7 975GTX 580 SLIP11712


----------



## Defoler

Defoler ---- [email protected] ----- Tri-SLI-580 880/2004 ----- P15196

New score:










Link:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/257148


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


Defoler ---- [email protected] ----- Tri-SLI-580 880/2004 ----- P15196


good score, but you should be able to push those 580's more. try for at least 920 core with 1.15v.


----------



## 87dtna

Well, my score is gone. But two more 5850's should show up at my doorstep tomorrow so I can tri-fire and get back on there


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy;11742277*
> good score, but you should be able to push those 580's more. try for at least 920 core with 1.15v.


Yeah I will at some point. At the moment I'm at 880 at 1.07v
So 920 or higher should be easy to get.


----------



## Electroneng

Another try with a still mild OC! My 24/7

Electroneng----I7-980X----SLI GTX 570

P10116


----------



## microterf

[email protected]

Tri-SLI-580 772/1002

P13369


----------



## Child

Child ---- 980X

6-Ways 5970

P26487 Score


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Child;11748650*
> Child ---- 980X
> 
> 6-Ways 5970
> 
> P26487 Score


***?! pics...yes now


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;11748663*
> ***?! pics...yes now


read his sig








unless he finally upgraded


----------



## Child

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11748848*
> read his sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless he finally upgraded


Procrastination is a hard thing


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she;11748663*
> ***?! pics...yes now


He is just trolling









Saying 6-Ways 5970 is like saying his **** is 10 feet long and 1 feet wide, and he gets girls pregnent just by looking at them.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Child;11749176*
> Procrastination is a hard thing


=P are there plans for 12-way 5970's ?


----------



## SlaveOnDope

SlaveOnDope

i7 920

HD 5850 Crossfire

P 9404
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/213129

Cough

Update


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

HarbingerOfLive----I7 920----HS 5970----P8433 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/264532

What did the new patch do by the way?


----------



## Defoler

Defoler ---- [email protected]

Tri-SLI-580 900/2004

P16087

To the moon Alice!










Linky: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/266322


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;11753874*
> Defoler ---- [email protected]
> 
> Tri-SLI-580 900/2004
> 
> P16087
> 
> To the moon Alice!


nice! i knew tri-sli 580's would be king of the hill eventually. but keep pushing them! heck, you could probably hit 940 core before being limited by voltage.

also, try to push that 980x a little further. 16.5k isn't out of the question for your system.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy;11753959*
> nice! i knew tri-sli 580's would be king of the hill eventually. but keep pushing them! heck, you could probably hit 940 core before being limited by voltage.
> 
> also, try to push that 980x a little further. 16.5k isn't out of the question for your system.


Yeah I know.

I have an issue with freezes at 910+ core.

I'm not sure if its drivers or I need to crack up a bit OCing the bridges and the PCIE speed.

Also 3dmark 11 still has lots of issues even after the patch. I guess patch 1.0.2 will come not so far away.


----------



## 87dtna

Guys need a little help on my trifire 5850 setup. It seems that while benching it's only using 66% of each GPU, so it's no better than having Xfire and my score is still only like ~8300. Any ideas?


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11754140*
> Guys need a little help on my trifire 5850 setup. It seems that while benching it's only using 66% of each GPU, so it's no better than having Xfire and my score is still only like ~8300. Any ideas?


Your scores should be higher. Are you running just one partition on the HDD ?


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;11754365*
> Your scores should be higher. Are you running just one partition on the HDD ?


I know, I score the same with 2 GPU's







I'm watching the GPU usage while it's benching and it's only going to 66% on each, so 66% X3 is 200%....same as 2 GPU's at 100% each









Yes just one partition, it's a 60gb SSD.

I was thinking I'd be more like 10k, atleast!

So far I've tried drivers 10.7, 10.9, 10.10, and 10.12.....none worked in fact 10.12 wouldn't even let me Xfire at all it wouldn't recognize the other 2 GPU's!!!


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11754423*
> I know, I score the same with 2 GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the GPU usage while it's benching and it's only going to 66% on each, so 66% X3 is 200%....same as 2 GPU's at 100% each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes just one partition, it's a 60gb SSD.
> 
> I was thinking I'd be more like 10k, atleast!
> 
> So far I've tried drivers 10.7, 10.9, 10.10, and 10.12.....none worked in fact 10.12 wouldn't even let me Xfire at all it wouldn't recognize the other 2 GPU's!!!


Must be a glitch with the software. Did you try it without the update ? That and with the 10.11 OCL and SB drivers.

This tip is not related to your main problem....
I'm not sure about SSD's but with my HDD, I get a sometimes huge performance boost when I run things on the D: partition. My HDD is ... C: = 40gb and D = the rest. I install all games, benches ect on D:, that way C: drive has less to worry about. If you could see how much Diablo II LOD laggs when I install it on C:, you will laugh and laugh







lolz..

EDIT
Did you reset the cmos/bios after you plugged in the new cards ? And a fresh install of windows might fix it..


----------



## justin.kerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11754423*
> I know, I score the same with 2 GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching the GPU usage while it's benching and it's only going to 66% on each, so 66% X3 is 200%....same as 2 GPU's at 100% each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes just one partition, it's a 60gb SSD.
> 
> I was thinking I'd be more like 10k, atleast!
> 
> So far I've tried drivers 10.7, 10.9, 10.10, and 10.12.....none worked in fact 10.12 wouldn't even let me Xfire at all it wouldn't recognize the other 2 GPU's!!!


10.5a


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justin.kerr;11755016*
> 10.5a


I'll give it a shot! Thanks


----------



## justin.kerr

promise it will help out.


----------



## Magikherbs

wink.. wink..










http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/555682-windows-7-setup-tweaking-guide-benchmarking.html


----------



## 87dtna

Well, the GPU's started getting 100% usage and I got 20-30 FPS more now, but only in the first scene. As soon as the second scene comes up it locks up, everytime. I reverted the cards back to stock, reinstalled the drivers, still does it. Trying 10.4 now...??? Worth a shot I guess.

10.4 still puts GPU's at 100% but still not working past the first scene. So now my only guess is to go back to the 1.0.0 version of 3dmark 11.


----------



## 87dtna

OMG I freakin HATE ati drivers.

Nothing I did helped. Once it gets to the second scene, it locks up, sometimes it doesn't come back sometimes it does and says that the ATI driver stopped responding but has restarted successfully. Usually this happens with an unstable overclock, but I can't get it to not do it even at stock specs!


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11756753*
> OMG I freakin HATE ati drivers.
> 
> Nothing I did helped. Once it gets to the second scene, it locks up, sometimes it doesn't come back sometimes it does and says that the ATI driver stopped responding but has restarted successfully. Usually this happens with an unstable overclock, but I can't get it to not do it even at stock specs!


Try each card on its own and make sure GPUZ reads each card's info the same. Matching bios versions, 16x bus speed ect...Usually that "driver stopped responding" msg means its a hardware issue.


----------



## 87dtna

Yes I flashed all the cards with the same bios. My board does 16x/8x/8x, and thats what it says in GPUz.

3dmark06 benches fine in tri-fire, over 30k score.


----------



## justin.kerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11756753*
> OMG I freakin HATE ati drivers.
> 
> Nothing I did helped. Once it gets to the second scene, it locks up, sometimes it doesn't come back sometimes it does and says that the ATI driver stopped responding but has restarted successfully. Usually this happens with an unstable overclock, but I can't get it to not do it even at stock specs!


you tried 10.5a?
no other driver worked all 3 cards for me, and this is not my idea, Eva is the one tha reported this driver for 3d mark 11, and it worked great for me?


----------



## 87dtna

I saw no download for 10.5 ''a'', just 10.5 solved the 100% GPU usage thing. Where can I get 10.5a?


----------



## justin.kerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11757387*
> I saw no download for 10.5 ''a'', just 10.5 solved the 100% GPU usage thing. Where can I get 10.5a?


http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=18


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah thats the one I found too but the download speed is slooooooow 100kb/s would take about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## justin.kerr

well take the time, have a beer, enjoy the moon, relax, post better 3d mark 11 score.


----------



## 87dtna

Easy for you to say, you don't have a wife *****ing at you to come to bed


----------



## justin.kerr

so do what I do, go to bed, you have 25min and boom goes the dynamite, then go back to 3dmark..


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11757341*
> Yes I flashed all the cards with the same bios. My board does 16x/8x/8x, and thats what it says in GPUz.
> 
> 3dmark06 benches fine in tri-fire, over 30k score.


The fact that you have flashed the cards is all the more reason to run them each on their own and do some stability tests.


----------



## 87dtna

I've even tried them at stock clocks....plus as I just said 3dmark06 benched just all three cards at 980 core clock 1200 memory.

Got that 10.5a loaded, no change whatsoever.


----------



## justin.kerr

hmm, well 10.5a is the only driver that worked well for me, post 347 http://www.overclock.net/11693754-post347.html


----------



## 87dtna

Is that where you downloaded it as well?

And also, what problems were you having that you had to use 10.5a? Only the GPU usage thing?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


Yes I flashed all the cards with the same bios. My board does 16x/8x/8x, and thats what it says in GPUz.

3dmark06 benches fine in tri-fire, over 30k score.


Well since you do have working tri-fire on every other software *I'm assuming there...

Why not completely Uninstall 3dmark11 (make sure no registry file was leftover) & then install it again ... then hopefully it works

If none.. since you have been up & down on drivers... as well as bios flashing... then... crap why not do turning all the cards back to their each *original bios - driver sweeper kill every crap you have installed of drivers... after you are certain you are clean of everything... then go ahead and install 10.5a... or any other driver it has to work no matter what - difference is some will work better than others but 10.5a is considered the best for *tri - anyways if your other software trifire is working fine... that obviously shows it should be working on everything you run on your system

Now if it has never worked trifire... and you have tested each card alone... and none are faulty.. then the issue would be the motherboard (1 slot being faulty) - but in your case that is not the issue since... vantage works trifire for you ... and 3dmark11 ... only works upto the 1st scene (so its the software that is bugged - and not the drivers)


----------



## Magikherbs

My system does 15500 with 3dmark06. If two 5750 = one 5850, shouldn't a tri-fire 5850 setup do alot more than 30k ?

Edit

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110105


----------



## microterf

How often does he update the leaderboard?


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11760960*
> Well since you do have working tri-fire on every other software *I'm assuming there...
> 
> Why not completely Uninstall 3dmark11 (make sure no registry file was leftover) & then install it again ... then hopefully it works
> 
> If none.. since you have been up & down on drivers... as well as bios flashing... then... crap why not do turning all the cards back to their each *original bios - driver sweeper kill every crap you have installed of drivers... after you are certain you are clean of everything... then go ahead and install 10.5a... or any other driver it has to work no matter what - difference is some will work better than others but 10.5a is considered the best for *tri - anyways if your other software trifire is working fine... that obviously shows it should be working on everything you run on your system
> 
> Now if it has never worked trifire... and you have tested each card alone... and none are faulty.. then the issue would be the motherboard (1 slot being faulty) - but in your case that is not the issue since... vantage works trifire for you ... and 3dmark11 ... only works upto the 1st scene (so its the software that is bugged - and not the drivers)


Did both of that. I went back to 3dmark11 1.0.0, and also did driver sweeper with a fresh install on 10.5a.

I will try each card individually, and then Xfire swapping out the 1 card, then tri-fire again and report back


----------



## 87dtna

I pulled my good Asus card out and ran Xfire with the two new cards, worked perfect at 950 core clock on the 10.5a drivers-

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/274583;jsessionid=A764590FE9CD9FF960B32AB0B199574F?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F274583%3Fkey%3D4XZ5c8ABE4BYEfeZZTmBFz2TBqHwZX

Going to put the Asus as the bottom card, maybe it will make a difference who knows.


----------



## 87dtna

OK I think I found the problem....if this makes any sense. I put the non branded 5850 in with the Asus, and it experienced the issue again. But the Visiontek 5850 (with the asus bios) works fine with the Asus card, and also works fine with the non branded card!

I went to flash the Asus card with the ATI non-branded bios, and it said SSID mismatch! But the Asus' bios flashed onto the ATI card just fine and shows up in GPUz as an Asus card just like the other two. Very weird.


----------



## RagingCain

DataLine: -=| RagingCain - *AMD Phenom II X6 1100T* - *PNY XLR8 GTX 580 SLi* - *P9758* |=-

RagingCain

CPU: *AMD Phenom II X6 1100T*
GPU: *PNY XLR8 GTX 580 SLi*
Best Score: *P9758*
Software: *3DMark 11 1.01*
Drivers: *263.09*
SLi-Hack: *1.0 - Final Release*

4.0431GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 880 Core, 1760 Shader, 4144 Mem (1036) Proof









4.1389GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 880 Core, 1760 Shader, 4144 Mem (1036) Proof









4.247GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 892 Core, 1784 Shader, 4200 Mem (1050) Proof









4.1389GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 900 Core, 1800 Shader, 4260 Mem (1065) Proof









Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11764567*
> OK I think I found the problem....if this makes any sense. I put the non branded 5850 in with the Asus, and it experienced the issue again. But the Visiontek 5850 (with the asus bios) works fine with the Asus card, and also works fine with the non branded card!
> 
> I went to flash the Asus card with the ATI non-branded bios, and it said SSID mismatch! But the Asus' bios flashed onto the ATI card just fine and shows up in GPUz as an Asus card just like the other two. Very weird.


ssid mismatch - bios file name is too long. dos does not allow this. must be under 8 characters. rename bios file name.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


ssid mismatch - bios file name is too long. dos does not allow this. must be under 8 characters. rename bios file name.


It is only 7 letters long! ati5850.bin is what I named it.


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

Update

[EX3]CobraXP----i7 990x----2xHD6870----P9190

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/289669


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microterf;11763525*
> How often does he update the leaderboard?


Once a week.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;11767641*
> DataLine: -=| RagingCain - *AMD Phenom II X6 1100T* - *PNY XLR8 GTX 580 SLi* - *P9758* |=-
> 
> RagingCain
> 
> CPU: *AMD Phenom II X6 1100T*
> GPU: *PNY XLR8 GTX 580 SLi*
> Best Score: *P9758*
> Software: *3DMark 11 1.01*
> 
> 4.0431GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 880 Core, 1760 Shader, 4144 Mem (1036) Proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.1389GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 880 Core, 1760 Shader, 4144 Mem (1036) Proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.247GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 892 Core, 1784 Shader, 4200 Mem (1050) Proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.1389GHz, GTX 580 SLi, 900 Core, 1800 Shader, 4260 Mem (1065) Proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!


That's really low score for those clock speeds. If it was an i7, you would be getting 11k-12k.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129;11787002*
> That's really low score for those clock speeds. If it was an i7, you would be getting 11k-12k.


The GPU scores are fine.
Yeah, its his AMD that eats away his scores


----------



## RagingCain

Doesn't phase me, I have Defoler's setup, just a 770 Classy instead of the Rampage 3 (which Defoler you got spelled wrong







)

I am just playing with AM3 lately. I don't see any performance difference in games. Once I get off my butt and finish my i7 loop, I will take over Defolers' scores









Besides its a respectable score none the less, and for me its all about getting the *most* out of what you got, not paying for hardware to improve scores, otherwise I would have only submitted i7 scores.

Peeps using AMD should be on the charts anyways


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


Doesn't phase me, I have Defoler's setup, just a 770 Classy instead of the Rampage 3 (which Defoler you got spelled wrong







)

I am just playing with AM3 lately. I don't see any performance difference in games. Once I get off my butt and finish my i7 loop, I will take over Defolers' scores









Besides its a respectable score none the less, and for me its all about getting the *most* out of what you got, not paying for hardware to improve scores, otherwise I would have only submitted i7 scores.

Peeps using AMD should be on the charts anyways










Ignore them they are just a bunch of trolls.. .who live life with benchmarks always on the hype for intel vs amd blah blah bs crap

So don't waste your time replying to their waffle comments, we all know all our system fly on every single game - benchmarks are just synthetics.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Ignore them they are just a bunch of trolls.. .who live life with benchmarks always on the hype for intel vs amd blah blah bs crap

So don't waste your time replying to their waffle comments, we all know all our system fly on every single game - benchmarks are just synthetics.


Oh yea trolls in a topic talking about benchmarks, interesting.









Aren't you the one trolling? Can you not de-rail this thread please.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RagingCain*


I will take over Defolers' scores










I wouldn't count on it


----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;11792727*
> I wouldn't count on it


But I will when my new Tri Sli 580 system is finished









Great score man









PS Your compare shows only 1 gpu but your score is with 3 I think right?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thobel*


But I will when my new Tri Sli 580 system is finished









Great score man









PS Your compare shows only 1 gpu but your score is with 3 I think right?


Yeah its a bug for some reason.
I saw it happen on a few runs. Don't know why.

And I stick to my


----------



## FtW 420

Defoler, just looking at the scores in your sig, very nice...
You need to get into some extreme cooling, for example that vantage score with a frozen cpu could do some serious damage, the gpu score beats my quad sli 480s & the overall score is only trailing by a couple thousand.
I need to get a couple more 580s, c'mon evga step up, step up the pace already...


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Defoler, just looking at the scores in your sig, very nice...
You need to get into some extreme cooling, for example that vantage score with a frozen cpu could do some serious damage, the gpu score beats my quad sli 480s & the overall score is only trailing by a couple thousand.
I need to get a couple more 580s, c'mon evga step up, step up the pace already...


I'm not going for dice or ln2. Not my thing.

If you check my sig's link, you can see my up-coming project.
Lots of water and some more.

But that is the max I'm going. I like to play and work on my system, and I don't want to take the time and care needed for more extreme coolings.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Defoler*


I'm not going for dice or ln2. Not my thing.

If you check my sig's link, you can see my up-coming project.
Lots of water and some more.

But that is the max I'm going. I like to play and work on my system, and I don't want to take the time and care needed for more extreme coolings.


Not a problem, but the hwbot team always needs new talent...
You should check out the Class Warfare competition in the hwbot section, with that setup you have a good chance of taking some prize money home in class A with air or water cooling.


----------



## killerhz

i want to post in here but for some reason with SLI 470 only getting a little over 5k and see some scores with the same set-up well over. any suggestions would be helpful...


----------



## 87dtna

5k is what a single 470 gets...is SLI enabled??? What drivers are you using?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11794080*
> 5k is what a single 470 gets...is SLI enabled??? What drivers are you using?


SLI is enabled and drivers are 260.99


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz;11794066*
> i want to post in here but for some reason with SLI 470 only getting a little over 5k and see some scores with the same set-up well over. any suggestions would be helpful...


Are you forcing SLI? If not then I would say only one card is working. I get about 4900 with a single 470.

I am waiting with zen-like patience for the nvidia driver update to fix SLI and Vantage 11


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdbsat;11794089*
> Are you forcing SLI? If not then I would say only one card is working. I get about 4900 with a single 470.
> 
> I am waiting with zen-like patience for the nvidia driver update to fix SLI and Vantage 11


yup got the new evga SLI enhanced patch, cards overclocked to 800 and seems to only be running on 1 card. i got a better score with 1 card installed.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz;11794125*
> yup got the new evga SLI enhanced patch, cards overclocked to 800 and seems to only be running on 1 card. i got a better score with 1 card installed.


Hmm. Not sure whats wrong then.

I will just wait for the new drivers to come out for now.


----------



## killerhz

just tried to uninstall and use a driver cleaner getting the same results.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz;11794804*
> just tried to uninstall and use a driver cleaner getting the same results.


The 260.99 has an issue with SLI in 3dmark 11.
You can either use the 265.90 drivers (with modded INF) or use the SLI "fix" you can find the nvidia forums section.

With that, you won't get SLI to run in 3dmark 11.


----------



## koven

here's mine..

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/297218;jsessionid=DA24C7C0D3C89FD2BD7991F047F5FDF6?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F297218%3Fkey%3D7yyQFPuKKLPaQYyR7t0PX4MhBuDurS


----------



## gergregg

gergregg ---- I7920

5850 Trifire

P12432 Score

I need to put the third card under water, but here is a preliminary run.


----------



## brettjv

brettjv ----i7 930----2xGTX465(470 unlock)----P9773

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/103140

Clocks were 850/1750, [email protected]

Drivers were 265-series quadro w/modded inf and SLI profile tweak using nV Inspector.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*


how about them apples







beat ya







Im slowly creepin up on the list lol. Maybe when my 5850 gets in I'll have a slight chance of making it haha










BEEP BEEP!!!! Finally after 2 weeks (it took me a while lol)... I Beat ya! =P









I had an issue to fix with my cards... can still do a bit more... but I just wanted to pass you by a tiny little bit









Come on your turn push it a bit more


----------



## OUT51D3R

Looks like I got a Core i5 onto the board.

out51d3r ----i5 760----2xGTX465(470 unlock)----P9265

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/320094

i5 @ 4.2ghz, gpu core 820mhz, gpu mem 1700mhz.

Using leaked 266.44 drivers.

Might give it another go over the next couple of days to see if I can get higher, as I'll be doing some minor hardware adjustments over the weekend(though I don't expect it'll affect things much).


----------



## 87dtna

^^ nice, I got a 1090t and an uber sweet clocking I5 750 coming my way (easily does 4.5ghz on air







). Just need some decent GPU's though and maybe I can get AMD and another I5 up there.


----------



## charlesC8188

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/325945


----------



## koven

new run


----------



## 87dtna

Nice. Overclock the Vram on the card more and you'll easily crack 6k.


----------



## grimmjow

Hopefully this will get me back on the board for a lil bit haha

grimmjow--i7 960--2x GTX 470--P9257

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/331574;jsess...2HJ4mbmpDSUS0j


----------



## NitrousX

My 5870 CF results. Not bad as they are running in x8 x8 (limited by mobo).


----------



## 87dtna

Dude overclock them cards more, cranks the volts and run the GPU's at 1000 (or atleast 950) and overclock the Vram some more. Plus it looks like you CPU could easily clock to ~4.4ghz and you'll gain a couple hundred points there too. If you could do 1000/1300 on your cards and 4.4ghz I bet you'd crack 9k.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

stock cooling. cant oc too much


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11857401*
> Dude overclock them cards more, cranks the volts and run the GPU's at 1000 (or atleast 950) and overclock the Vram some more. Plus it looks like you CPU could easily clock to ~4.4ghz and you'll gain a couple hundred points there too. If you could do 1000/1300 on your cards and 4.4ghz I bet you'd crack 9k.


When I had one 5870, I could reach 950mhz core with a bump in voltage. Now that I have two cards, I have no need to overclock that high


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


stock cooling. cant oc too much


I did 1k core clock on both of mine, stock coolers. Just crank the fan speed and they're fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NitrousX*


When I had one 5870, I could reach 950mhz core with a bump in voltage. Now that I have two cards, I have no need to overclock that high










Sure you do, to crack 9k on this bench


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


I did 1k core clock on both of mine, stock coolers. Just crank the fan speed and they're fine.

Sure you do, to crack 9k on this bench










I'm pretty sure he meant... as in gaming he won't need to overclock them since all games play really decent already at stock speeds - but yeah 1k for benching is extremely great and 9k scores is sure nice... I wished my crappy 5770 cards did 1k..but no matter even on max voltage I always crash (highly unstable) - I'll need to buy the vram heatsinks & 3rd party cooler - maybe that will help me out.... hopefully at least 5.5k or more on this bench


----------



## 87dtna

I don't think you'll hit 5.5k with a Phenom II quad and 5770's Xfire


----------



## Krlll

What is the point of posting in this thread with scores below 30th place?
It might be somewhat informative for people with similar rigs but then to post scores that once again dont even get 30th place and running at stock?
Waste of time.
Like this post maybe.....lol
Anyway my (hopefully unlockable)6950 is on the way along with new PSU to join my "real" 6970 then you can be sure i will be thrashing this system to try and get over 9k.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


I don't think you'll hit 5.5k with a Phenom II quad and 5770's Xfire










hmm I already have P5044, and that was only at GPU's 930/1300, CPU overclock at 4ghz 2.6nb.... I still have room to push it more gpu/cpu.


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


hmm I already have P5044, and that was only at GPU's 930/1300, CPU overclock at 4ghz 2.6nb.... I still have room to push it more gpu/cpu.


I see that, and impressive number for that system already I just don't think you'll make 5.5k as it looks like you'll probably top the CPU out at 4.2 max. Prove me wrong


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11863551*
> I see that, and impressive number for that system already I just don't think you'll make 5.5k as it looks like you'll probably top the CPU out at 4.2 max. Prove me wrong


but ofcourse I can't right now... lol I'd have to change the cooler & add the vram heatsinks on the cards to hopefully reach 1050/1450, then force my air conditioner to throw more colder air on my room and push to 4.4ghz 2.8Mhz - 3.0Mhz on NB.... but much higher voltage on cpu(that's why i need colder air).. I've already done 4.32ghz 1.55v(which I've benched on months ago) so that means I can reach 4.4ghz if I had colder temps for increasing the voltage - and I live on puerto rico(usually is 90f all year around) which means my ambient temps are pretty high its my AC who is doing all the work... so its a bit more impressive since I'm doing it on Air not water lol

Okay okay no more blahh... reality I won't reach 5.5k... but I'll get close to that goal... I think I will only reach between about 5.3k - 5.4k. I'll still need a bit more cpu (i'd guess 4.6 = impossible to me on air) overclock to reach that higher... so I'd have to get on water to get that score. =P


----------



## 87dtna

Well if you could get 4.4ghz that right there would bump your score about 150-200 points probably. I didn't think it would get there to be doing 4.1 and 1.50v.
Crank the volts, you have a good cooler and the cpu test only lasts for a few seconds. I've done 1.625 on a Phenom II 550 unlocked to B50 quad on air just for benching and it was still fine.

Most 5770's cut out around 980 core clock on the stock cooler, atleast the ones I've had (4 of them). Only one of them would hit 1k core clock.

Even at 4.3ghz, and 980 core clock you'd get probably 5.3k.


----------



## firstchoicett

Ok people.

i have 2 5970 in Crossfire and a i7 980X when i run the test i get a low score of 5745 why?

i am using ATI driver 10.10
.....


----------



## gergregg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett;11869498*
> Ok people.
> 
> i have 2 5970 in Crossfire and a i7 980X when i run the test i get a low score of 5745 why?
> 
> i am using ATI driver 10.10
> .....


Use 10.5 hotfix drivers. With currents drivers and tri/quad fire in 3Dmark11 you aren't loading the gpu's fully.


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gergregg*


Use 10.5 hotfix drivers. With currents drivers and tri/quad fire in 3Dmark11 you aren't loading the gpu's fully.


where can i find 10.5 hotfix.

Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firstchoicett*


where can i find 10.5 hotfix.

Thanks


I googled "10.5 Hotfix" and it was the 3rd most popular searches.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Downl...s-143218.shtml


----------



## mtbiker033

time to move back up to #20!









Mtbiker033 ---- i7-950 @ 4209mhz ----- GTX470 SLI @ 840/1680/1900 ----- P10,055 Score

compare link in sig


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;11872312*
> I googled "10.5 Hotfix" and it was the 3rd most popular searches.
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Download-AMD-Catalyst-10-5-Graphics-Drivers-143218.shtml


That's AGP hotfix version "10-5_agp-hotfix_vista_win7_32_dd_ccc.exe"
The name of the one he needs is: "ati_catalyst_10.5_hotfix_win7_vista.exe"

The regular hotfix 10.5a for 5XXX has been disabled from AMD's website as of public downloading - it now needs login access
Ex: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-Hotfix.aspx

@ nfirstchoicett
Anyways here you go, Found it on mediafire: http://www.mediafire.com/?mgm1im1m3gw


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11873868*
> That's AGP hotfix version "10-5_agp-hotfix_vista_win7_32_dd_ccc.exe"
> The name of the one he needs is: "ati_catalyst_10.5_hotfix_win7_vista.exe"
> 
> The regular hotfix 10.5a for 5XXX has been disabled from AMD's website as of public downloading - it now needs login access
> Ex: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-Hotfix.aspx
> 
> @ nfirstchoicett
> Anyways here you go, Found it on mediafire: http://www.mediafire.com/?mgm1im1m3gw


Thanks guys im going to try to do this now and see if it works going uninstall my new drivers and put in this one.


----------



## d-block

d-block ---- i7 920 ---- GTX 470 SLI ---- P9951

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/351171


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11873868*
> That's AGP hotfix version "10-5_agp-hotfix_vista_win7_32_dd_ccc.exe"
> The name of the one he needs is: "ati_catalyst_10.5_hotfix_win7_vista.exe"
> 
> The regular hotfix 10.5a for 5XXX has been disabled from AMD's website as of public downloading - it now needs login access
> Ex: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-Hotfix.aspx
> 
> @ nfirstchoicett
> Anyways here you go, Found it on mediafire: http://www.mediafire.com/?mgm1im1m3gw


just ran the test

i7 980X Stock
5970 Crossfire Stock
Score P9693

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/346101;jsessionid=D1569924A34175D135B7CCA15AF0FDA6?pcmVantageResults=0&dm06Results=0&dm11Results=4&pcm7Results=0&page=%2F3dm11%2F346101%3Fkey%3DEDXA03YpxymrN3Wn25N8v9mkMpbNpa&dmVantageResults=13&show_ads=false&isAdmin=false&pcm05Results=0

Which i find is rather low for my set up.


----------



## miahallen

miahallen ---- i7 2600K ---- GTX 580 ---- P7199
As seen here


----------



## firstchoicett

MB: Asus Rampage III
CPU: Intel Core i7 980 @ 3.33 GHz
GPU: 2 x [Asus] AMD Radeon HD 5970 @ 930 Mhz core/1250 MHz memory
RAM: (2)3 x 2 GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 @ 1600 MHz (8-8-8-24)


Score P11427


----------



## justin.kerr

miahallen, can you post 3dmark link, just curious on the Physics score of the 2600k


----------



## miahallen

12,280 (its in the screenshot)

And no, I don't have a link, I usually don't submit to the ORB


----------



## shastri1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justin.kerr;11878440*
> miahallen, can you post 3dmark link, just curious on the Physics score of the 2600k


like physucs was enable when he run the test?


----------



## 87dtna

PhysX doesn't help at all in this bench.


----------



## justin.kerr

miahallen, thanks! i missed it
12,280, so about a decent 980x at 4.2Ghz


----------



## miahallen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


PhysX doesn't help at all in this bench.


He didn't say PhysX.....he said *physics*


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen;11883640*
> He didn't say PhysX.....he said *physics*


Pretty sure he meant PhysX. Why else would he be asking if it was enabled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shastri1986;11879853*
> like physucs was enable when he run the test?


----------



## Nautilus

No 6970 users? I'm pretty sure 6970 CF will find a spot in top 10.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett;11878266*
> MB: Asus Rampage III
> CPU: Intel Core i7 980 @ 3.33 GHz
> GPU: 2 x [Asus] AMD Radeon HD 5970 @ 930 Mhz core/1250 MHz memory
> RAM: (2)3 x 2 GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 @ 1600 MHz (8-8-8-24)
> 
> 
> Score P11427


Nice your score improved

odd question... why didn't you overclock the cpu to 4.4ghz like your signature(i see you left it at stock)? That will boost more up your scores


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett;11877653*
> just ran the test
> 
> i7 980X Stock
> 5970 Crossfire Stock
> Score P9693
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/346101;jsessionid=D1569924A34175D135B7CCA15AF0FDA6?pcmVantageResults=0&dm06Results=0&dm11Results=4&pcm7Results=0&page=%2F3dm11%2F346101%3Fkey%3DEDXA03YpxymrN3Wn25N8v9mkMpbNpa&dmVantageResults=13&show_ads=false&isAdmin=false&pcm05Results=0
> 
> Which i find is rather low for my set up.


I'll say. Its very low for 4 GPUs.
Did you check in AB or something to see that all GPUs are being loaded during the test?


----------



## miahallen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


Pretty sure he meant PhysX. Why else would he be asking if it was enabled?


Sorry, I was talking about justin.kerr, and you about Shastri









*FYI (to all) - physics != PhysX*


----------



## DullBoi

Dullboi ---- i7 930 @ 4Ghz ---- HD5850 1030/1200 + HD5970 900/1250 ---- P11057










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/354660


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11886177*
> Nice your score improved
> 
> odd question... why didn't you overclock the cpu to 4.4ghz like your signature(i see you left it at stock)? That will boost more up your scores


Upgrading the water cooling system on this pc going dual loop 2 pumps ,2 rads & 2 res, Also upgrading from koolance 350 to the koolance 360.

So when i am finish with that upgrade will clock the chip at 5Ghz, also studding if to go with 3 X 6970 or 3 X 580.

Have a thread in the ATI section about that.

I sold my old asus cards and these cards can only go up to 935/1300 anything more and i get all different colour screens.

Anyone of you know how i can unlock it?


----------



## firstchoicett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;11887044*
> I'll say. Its very low for 4 GPUs.
> Did you check in AB or something to see that all GPUs are being loaded during the test?


All GPU are in use. which of the 580 you have what brand? i looking to buy 3 but i want to maksure that they can clock to 1000/1400/1800 with easy, i will be water cooling them.

Any advice since you own 3?


----------



## microterf

I have 3 evga 580s, haven't been able to get them above 850 though. That's on stock cooling though. Defer had a pic of 4 Asus cards in his build thread, might want to check that out. good thread. BTW, I might be selling my 580s if youre interested. get my 6970 tomorrow, and if eyefinity works with my monitors, Im gonna get a couple more.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firstchoicett;11904368*
> All GPU are in use. which of the 580 you have what brand? i looking to buy 3 but i want to maksure that they can clock to 1000/1400/1800 with easy, i will be water cooling them.
> 
> Any advice since you own 3?


Getting 3 that will all hit those clocks will not be easy, you would probably have to get a bunch & bin them (might get lucky though). Even then I wouldn't count on 1400 memory, unless you mean 2400 (1200), that is doable.

Just noticed the clocks, 1000/1400/1800 is not possible, shader is always double the core & can't be unlinked on fermi.


----------



## CDMAN

New Year update.


----------



## DullBoi

Small Update - Put both cards under water
















Dullboi ---- i7 930 @ 4Ghz ---- HD5850 1030/1200 + HD5970 900/1250 ---- P11333










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/365362


----------



## mtbiker033

updated score, using 266.44 drivers which do work in SLI:

Mtbiker033---- i7 970 @ 4.2Ghz ---- (2) GTX470 840/1680/1900 ---- P10220

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/347294


----------



## DullBoi

Added another few points


















Dullboi ---- i7 930 @ 4Ghz ---- HD5850 1030/1200 + HD5970 960/1300 ---- P11754










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/370587


----------



## gergregg

Gergregg ---- i7 920 ---- HD5850 Trifire ---- P12566


----------



## thobel

Update

P15642

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/367913


----------



## sendblink23

New one









P5109


----------



## Jakester136

What do I have to do for it to recognize and use SLi?


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakester136;11933908*
> What do I have to do for it to recognize and use SLi?


There are workarounds to get it to work. I would just wait for the next nvidia driver update. If you do not want to do that use the google machine and you will find a way to make SLI work but I think its sloppy:thumb:


----------



## Jakester136

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdbsat;11934010*
> There are workarounds to get it to work. I would just wait for the next nvidia driver update. If you do not want to do that use the google machine and you will find a way to make SLI work but I think its sloppy:thumb:


ok thanks lol, i couldnt figure out why i was scoring so low then i realized gpu numero 2 was not being used at all


----------



## [EX3]Cobra_XP

[EX3]CobraXP ---- i7 990x ----- 2x HD6950 ----- P10,303

Post #500

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/389953


----------



## mekaw

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/392044


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pretty useless to post this here, but hey, it's pretty good for a single card:

P6379
GTX 470 @ 1015/1050
i7 970 @ 4.6GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/390570


----------



## 87dtna

^^I think your score should be quite higher than that. I scored 5700 with my gtx470 at 875 core clock and an I7 950 at 4.0ghz.









You have 140mhz more core clock, 125 more on the memory, and 2 more cores at 600mhz higher! Weird.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11958612*
> ^^I think your score should be quite higher than that. I scored 5700 with my gtx470 at 875 core clock and an I7 950 at 4.0ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have 140mhz more core clock, 125 more on the memory, and 2 more cores at 600mhz higher! Weird.


I want to ask what is your GPU score(or post all of them), on that screenshot you posted we can't read the other scores only the P score


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah sorry I don't know, I only took that screenshot I don't have all the other scores and I don't have that hardware anymore to re-run the test.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


Yeah sorry I don't know, I only took that screenshot I don't have all the other scores and I don't have that hardware anymore to re-run the test.


buuu


----------



## 87dtna

I know sorry dude.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

CPU has almost nothing to do with the final score. 300MHz gave me 15 points.

However, I have run into an issue. I ran it at 1000/1025 and scored 6401. I realized I hadn't updated so I did that and then ran it and got 6323 at the same clocks. Seems the Futuremark update did more than fix bugs


----------



## thobel

P15661
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/397533

The little 480's that can







Need to flash my cards to battle those tri 580's


----------



## justin.kerr

NICE score! what voltage do you have them 480's at?


----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justin.kerr;11964300*
> NICE score! what voltage do you have them 480's at?


@ 1.138 debating if I should unlock higher volts or not never flashed my cards before kinds scared


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thobel;11964762*
> @ 1.138 debating if I should unlock higher volts or not never flashed my cards before kinds scared


I just did it for the first time a couple weeks ago, it's actually not that big of deal just make sure you backup your original bios first!


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thobel;11964762*
> @ 1.138 debating if I should unlock higher volts or not never flashed my cards before kinds scared


Its fine don't be too scared... just make sure to Back up each bios "FIRST" with GPU-Z click the *Chip image icon
ex:









Do that with each card


----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;11964831*
> I just did it for the first time a couple weeks ago, it's actually not that big of deal just make sure you backup your original bios first!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;11967658*
> Its fine don't be too scared... just make sure to Back up each bios "FIRST" with GPU-Z click the *Chip image icon
> ex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do that with each card


What would you say the max safe voltage is on 480's? Under Water? My temps are pretty low even under load.

On a side note will have a new Tri 580 system soon under water also what's max safe for them?


----------



## firstchoicett

ATI 10.10 Hot Fix

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/gpu88-catalyst-10-10e-hotfix.aspx


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thobel;11968493*
> On a side note will have a new Tri 580 system soon under water also what's max safe for them?


Well I can run mine at 1.2v without problems under water.
Not doing that 24/7 but they are solid at 940 clock and 2100 memory. Can be brought up a bit, but for now I"m working on getting the CPU up.

It depends on what cards you get.
Most are 1.15v (or 1.138v, not sure) locked in bios.
Mine are from ASUS and have a locked on volt at 1.214v.

I don't bench at 3 cards anymore, so can't tell you a good number output, as I benched 3 on air only.

One of the 4 cards tests I almost got 19K.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/390721


----------



## justin.kerr

If your temps are good, and just going for bench I would go up to 1.35V, my GTX 470 scaled well up to about 1.28V but that was on air, when I get my SB rig going this week I am going to give the GTX 470 another try, with much colder air, and see if it will scale with more juice.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Update: P10,867

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/404791


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justin.kerr;11970943*
> If your temps are good, and just going for bench I would go up to 1.35V, my GTX 470 scaled well up to about 1.28V but that was on air, when I get my SB rig going this week I am going to give the GTX 470 another try, with much colder air, and see if it will scale with more juice.


Did you hardmod the 470 or find a BIOS that allows more than 1.212V?


----------



## justin.kerr

I modded the BIOS, but also can just use the "other" version of MSI AB.


----------



## kayawish24

Update !!!

Result P14077


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayawish24;11999687*
> Update !!!
> 
> Result P14077


3 x 580s, your sig still says 3 x 260s, i was thinking WHAT!!
Good gpu scores, turn on HT for a better physics & overall score, should do better even at lower cpu clocks.


----------



## 87dtna

He has HT on, it's right there.... 1 physical CPU, 8 logical processors, 4 cores.....and a gtx260 can't even run this bench....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *87dtna;12000974*
> He has HT on, it's right there.... 1 physical CPU, 8 logical processors, 4 cores.....and a gtx260 can't even run this bench....


You are correct, I was thinking the cpu score was low but looking again I don't know what i was thinking...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

32-bit with HT on scores similarly to 64-bit with HT off.


----------



## Veilus

For some reason i got 4902? On the results page it says sli is turned off?
EDIT: I just updated my 3dmark11 and its getting 4921


----------



## 87dtna

That seems low even for a single 480....card not overclocked?

Does it say SLI is enable in the Nvidia control panel? What drivers are you running?


----------



## Veilus

I just noticed my cpu was running at stock not 4.2GHz, so i redid it and its 5180, still low.

Yeah in the control panel it does say sli, green line over the two gpus.

I'm running 260.99


----------



## 87dtna

How about GPUz? Does it report that the GPU's are in SLI?


----------



## Veilus

Yeah: NVIDIA SLI: Enabled (2 GPUs)
I also went into the control panel and turned sli off and then back on, 5186

Ill try some beta drivers like 266.35

Edit: Also even my score in 3dmark advantage has dropped by 4k

Edit2: Just installed 266.35 and got 5236


----------



## Faster/Denis

Faster/Denis ---- i7 980X

GTX 580 4-Way SLI

P20167


----------



## kayawish24

does anyone have explaination about this result









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/252163


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Just checked HWBot. Seems you have the 3D11 WR right now.

Do you have some sort of water chiller or will your chip really do that on standard water?


----------



## kayawish24

how can anyone get P12165 in 3dmark 11 with i7 950 and only one GTX 570


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

System Info fails at detecting SLI half of the time...


----------



## Defoler

Defoler ---- I7 980 @ 4.62GHZ

Quad-SLI GTX 580 @ 940 / 1083

P19561


----------



## 87dtna

OK guys so I need a little help please. I'm trying to bench my gts450 SLI setup and all the tests go fine until I get to the end the combined test. I'm only getting like 7 FPS average in the combined test, I get way more in the CPU only test (27 fps) so what is going on here? This is murdering my score, I know it should be well over 5k if not closer to 6k.

Running 265.90 drivers.

Here-
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/423808;jsess...QbBFc8rPaPvmFP


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *87dtna*


OK guys so I need a little help please. I'm trying to bench my gts450 SLI setup and all the tests go fine until I get to the end the combined test. I'm only getting like 7 FPS average in the combined test, I get way more in the CPU only test (27 fps) so what is going on here? This is murdering my score, I know it should be well over 5k if not closer to 6k.

Running 265.90 drivers.

Here-
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/423808;jsess...QbBFc8rPaPvmFP


You also need to change the sli compatibility bits in nvidia inspector, that did the trick for me in the combined test, from >10 fps to <30.
Have to find the thread to double check, think it was dx10 compatibility to 80000F5

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/8843...sible-fix.html


----------



## 87dtna

Running the bench now to see if it worked, will report back in a few minutes.


----------



## 87dtna

It helped but wasn't a cure. About 11 FPS average now instead of 7.

What drivers should I use? I'm using 265.90


----------



## FtW 420

I've been playing with a single card lately, when running the tri sli 480s I was using 265.90 with the modded .inf file & the compatibility bits got my combined score back to normal.
I'll have to get a rig set up & run some sli again with newer drivers & see how it works.


----------



## Electroneng

Here we go again! P10333

Electroneng ---- i7 980x @ 4.12GHz ----- GTX 570 SLI @ 850/1966/----- P10333 Score


----------



## verlaist

Scores seems a bit low for Machine but...
i930>12gb ddr3 [email protected]>SLI GTX480
anythoughts please feel free


----------



## 87dtna

Very clean, love it. I'm not a huge EVGA motherboard fan, but the black works very well with your theme there.


----------



## alex4069

How is this score for sig machine: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/432350


----------



## 87dtna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex4069*


How is this score for sig machine: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/432350


Seems about right. I scored 5700 with a 470 at 875 core clock but with an I7 at 4ghz.


----------



## korosu

Sure, I'll take my (temporary) spot!









korosu ---- i7 920 ----- GTX 480 SLI ----- P9844
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/432905


----------



## kayawish24

Kayawish24 *P11959* | Nvidia 2 x GTX 580 SLi | 930 / 2200 / 1860 | Intel Core i7 950 @ 4.3 Ghz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/403563


----------



## RagingCain

Can I have a second entry for my other system?

RagingCain - i7 980x @ 4.25 GHz - 2x PNY GTX 580 (935 / 1870 / 1110 (2220)) - 3DMark 11 v (1.1a - SysInfo Hotfix) - P12399


----------



## Defoler

New results.
Finally broke the 20K

Defoler ---- [email protected] ----- Quad-SLI 580 @ 950 / 1078 ----- P20013 Score










And results.


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;12055021*
> Can I have a second entry for my other system?


One entry per person.


----------



## RagingCain

Even though its completely different architecture?

If thats the case then don't count my new entry then. I would rather have the AMD score, something I can be proud of achieving. Its not going to be in your top30 much longer anyway.


----------



## DrFPS

DrFPS i7 920 GTX 480 SLI P10809
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/451459


----------



## USFORCES

Same settings gained around 500pts with the new drivers 14775

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/456172


----------



## brettjv

With this small raise in my score, perhaps I'll stay on the list a little longer ...

brettjv ---- i7 930 @ *4.25*GHz ----- GTX 465 SLI (flashed to 470) @ *855/905* -----* P9903* Score

Link:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/457688


----------



## Onions

i7 970 @ 4.5ghz sli 470's at 863 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/458028;jsess...dzNBs5NBZBru6B


----------



## smartasien

x4 b55 4ghz sli 470s at 800/1900
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/457852









only got barely 7k... on sli. somethings not right here. i mean some of it is due to the physics score and cpu score but my fps on certain tests are well below those of other users with 470s. i am using 16x and 4x pci-e but i wouldn't think that it'd have nearly a 10+fps difference per test.

thoughts?


----------



## Defoler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smartasien*


i am using 16x and 4x pci-e but i wouldn't think that it'd have nearly a 10+fps difference per test.


Yes, that is the reason.
The X4 is killing your performance.

You can read about it here.
When you have one card at x4 and one at x16, and as the cards share the load, you are losing performance on the first card as well, as it has to wait for the second one.


----------



## smartasien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;12064698*
> Yes, that is the reason.
> The X4 is killing your performance.
> 
> You can read about it here.
> When you have one card at x4 and one at x16, and as the cards share the load, you are losing performance on the first card as well, as it has to wait for the second one.


thanks. guess i'll just have to wait until bulldozer comes out. that, or i buy a sandybridge.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;12064698*
> Yes, that is the reason.
> The X4 is killing your performance.
> 
> You can read about it here.
> When you have one card at x4 and one at x16, and as the cards share the load, you are losing performance on the first card as well, as it has to wait for the second one.


Oddly enough, the higher the resolution goes, the narrower the performance gap between x4/x8/x16. Kinda seems like it might be higher than that. On that note, check the GPU usage on each of my cards.. Which one is on the x4 lane? (This was taken after I ran the Heaven benchmark at 1920x1080)


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korosu;12068605*
> Oddly enough, the higher the resolution goes, the narrower the performance gap between x4/x8/x16. Kinda seems like it might be higher than that. On that note, check the GPU usage on each of my cards.. Which one is on the x4 lane? (This was taken after I ran the Heaven benchmark at 1920x1080)


Yeah its normal.

The higher the resolution you go, the more the card needs to work, so the bandwidth make it less of an issue, as the CPU has to wait every time to send more data to the GPU.

On lower resolutions, the needs to work less, so its starve for data from the CPU because of the low bandwidth of the PCIE.


----------



## korosu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;12068643*
> Yeah its normal.
> 
> The higher the resolution you go, the more the card needs to work, so the bandwidth make it less of an issue, as the CPU has to wait every time to send more data to the GPU.
> 
> On lower resolutions, the needs to work less, so its starve for data from the CPU because of the low bandwidth of the PCIE.


Ahh, that makes perfect sense. So as long as I keep my resolutions and graphics settings up as high as possible, it won't matter that I have one of my cards on an x4 lane. Good to know! Time to buy a 30"!


----------



## amstech

I might be able to contest if I go SLi.
Not yet though, very happy with current performance but in the future, wha boom!
Hehe.


----------



## thobel

New System New score

P15855
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/465800

980x 3x GTX580's H20

Old System Update

P15661
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/397533

980x 3x GTX480's H20

very let down on the 580's so far. only have system up one day but 980x @ 4.2 with 3x 480's almost tied with 980x @ 4.5 3x 580's. either I had golden 480's or I have lemon 580's







Will try again tommorow


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thobel;12075196*
> New System New score
> 
> P15855
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/465800
> 
> 980x 3x GTX580's H20
> 
> Old System Update
> 
> P15661
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/397533
> 
> 980x 3x GTX480's H20
> 
> very let down on the 580's so far. only have system up one day but 980x @ 4.2 with 3x 480's almost tied with 980x @ 4.5 3x 580's. either I had golden 480's or I have lemon 580's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try again tommorow


Check your scores








Its because of your CPU, and not your GPUs.

You actually get a higher GPU score, but if you check, your CPU score was much lower.

Going to 4.5 doesn't mean your score is higher.
What you did a 4.5 in CPU score I can do at 4.2, by just power housing the uncore, which has the most effect on the CPU score in 3dmark tests.

Check this score as an example:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/274880 (don't worry, its 3 cards. System info was buggy).
You can see that the GPU score is a bit lower than yours, and its even on the beta drivers.
But the CPU score is higher, even tho its clocked just below 4.5.

Its all about uncore baby!








It also affect the GPU score a bit.

Just one of the little secrets of 3dmark testing


----------



## Faster/Denis




----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defoler;12075528*
> Check your scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its because of your CPU, and not your GPUs.
> 
> You actually get a higher GPU score, but if you check, your CPU score was much lower.
> 
> Going to 4.5 doesn't mean your score is higher.
> What you did a 4.5 in CPU score I can do at 4.2, by just power housing the uncore, which has the most effect on the CPU score in 3dmark tests.
> 
> Check this score as an example:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/274880 (don't worry, its 3 cards. System info was buggy).
> You can see that the GPU score is a bit lower than yours, and its even on the beta drivers.
> But the CPU score is higher, even tho its clocked just below 4.5.
> 
> Its all about uncore baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also affect the GPU score a bit.
> 
> Just one of the little secrets of 3dmark testing


Bumped the uncore up some and got to

P16302
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/468919

I think I'm going to swap the Super Talent in the Corsair stuff does not seem to have the headroom at timings I like.


----------



## DullBoi

Got a wee little update, Cat. 11.a Hotfix drivers..









P12999

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/471517


----------



## cky2k6

11.1a drivers are quite noice

cky2k6 - core i7 920 - hd6950 cf - p10452
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/473263


----------



## USFORCES

Pretty cold tonight figured I'd overclock a little.
15492
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/480265


----------



## thobel

Update

P16550
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/480726


----------



## mtbiker033

back with a pair of 570's!!

mtbiker033----i7-970 @ 4.31ghz----(2) 570's @ 840/1680/19000----P10562

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/484423


----------



## Farih

P9894

Hi,

i got P9894 with this rig.. the 2 6950's are unlocked at 900/1250mhz.
CPU is running just 3800mhz with HT on.

isnt this a bit low score ?
only a few results on 3dmark site with similar machine's to compare with


----------



## psi_guy

updated score: p11943

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/466425


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farih*


P9894

Hi,

i got P9894 with this rig.. the 2 6950's are unlocked at 900/1250mhz.
CPU is running just 3800mhz with HT on.

isnt this a bit low score ?
only a few results on 3dmark site with similar machine's to compare with










nice score, nice system!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thobel*


Update

P16550 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/480726



Why does it say GTX 580's when your using 480's?


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 ---- i7-970 @ 4.31ghz

(2) GTX570 880/1760/1900 @ 1075mV

P10946

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/489560


----------



## thobel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;12104601*
> Why does it say GTX 580's when your using 480's?


New system forgot to change sig

New System details here

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/920748-extreme-water-56k-warning.html


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Update,

P11,429

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/490263


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thobel;12107506*
> New system forgot to change sig
> 
> New System details here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/920748-extreme-water-56k-warning.html


Was wondering how you were getting such a good score with tri-480's, LOL


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 ---- i7-970 @ 4.31ghz ----- (2) GTX570 900/1800/1900 @ 1075mV----- P11063

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/496246

11k...


----------



## jello900

finally found time to OC the card


----------



## kayawish24

kayawish24 p15027 @ 3 x GTX 580 | 930/1880 | i7 950 @ 4.3Ghz ** TRi SLi **

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/474181


----------



## AdvanSuper

AdvanSuper ---- i7 930 @ 4.2

2x GTX 470

P10506 Score


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 ---- i7 970 @ 4.31

2x GTX 570

P11310 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/513216


----------



## thobel

Update

Intel 980x 4.536 29x156
3x Evga GTX580's 930/2050
Drivers: 265.90

P16755
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/577664

Intel 980x 4.536 29x156
3x Evga GTX580's 910/2050
Drivers: 265.90

X6334
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/576161


----------



## itcrashed

itcrashed ---- i7-950 ---- 3x 5870 EF6 ---- P11052

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/551570


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## velocd

Meant to post my performance score here instead of the "Post your 3DMark11 Scores!" thread, but oh well.

Here's mine:

velocd ---- i7 2600K @ 5.1Ghz

GTX 580 SLI @ 915 / 1830 / 2100

P12374



Link:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/601703


----------



## Chuckclc

Time for some smaller numbers!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/605337


----------



## Farih

Qeustion, is 3D mark 11 also affected by physx ?


----------



## bl1nk

Here's mine, very sloppy over clocks but I just got done installing the 2nd 570 and it's getting pretty late.

bl1nk ---- i5 2500k ---- 2x GTX 570 ---- 10396
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/610847;jsessionid=FC981D0B1EBFCAA1063778EF53234EBC?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/610847%3Fkey%3DNyLWvhqqQk4hy0n0NE6h5NU3D8yud0

Hoping to get time tomorrow to improve these.


----------



## sgilmore62

[email protected]+5870 flashed to 950/1200----P11818
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/629366


----------



## GIPrice

Does this count for anything?

GIPrice ---- i5 750 @ 4.00 ----- 2x GTX 570 ----- P10203 Score

EDIT: found the link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/636426


----------



## neil_e_gibbs

still building


----------



## GIPrice

GIPrice ---- i5 750 @ 4.3

2x GTX 570

P10565Score

Running at x8 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/645059;jsessionid=5571F03421E3D3243A9A29BB88539ADD?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/645059%3Fkey%3DfeA2QUwuNUPkxCRUnsUnpPsfk4vMTE


----------



## papersleeves

P11260

8X PCI-E lane

Could probably push it a little bit more but it's not worth it right now.


----------



## papersleeves

Decided to pull it a bit more

P11326
2500k @ 5.1ghz
GTX 480s @ 885/1770/4300


----------



## Tunapiano

Tunapiano ---- Corei7-2600k @ 4.7ghz ----- EVGA 580GTX SLI ----- P10615 Score


----------



## wermad

wermad ---- i7 950 @ 4.2 ---- 3x Zotac GTX 470 triple sli ---- P13006 Score


----------



## TckHoles

well I did pretty good for a single card, 570 clocks at 950/2100


----------



## OverSightX

Just ran it today after not running it since release. Update:


----------



## wermad

Yeah!!!1

10th place for me! Though I have triple sli not sli GTX 470s. I'm going to try for a bit more score


----------



## DullBoi

Little update from my side, Cat 11.2 .

35 points. . pfft..









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/670914


----------



## Tovich

Tovich ---- i7 920 @4.4GHZ -----GTX 580 SLI --P11264

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/698394


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DullBoi*


Little update from my side, Cat 11.2 .

35 points. . pfft..










time to turn it up a notch









got some new ram coming in that might help bump up my oc


----------



## billythekid2012

2600k @ 5000.2 mhz c/clock @ 875 m/clock @ 2100 p11492
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/714845
water cooled


----------



## velocd

velocd ---- 2600K

GTX 580 Tri-SLI

P16574

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/730036


----------



## SebesT

SebesT ---- i7 920 @ 4450 ----- GTX 470 Tri-SLI ----- P12975


----------



## Farih

meh... just a bit over 9700

the second card in me CF set-up just wont clock that good


----------



## SebesT

update

SebesT ---- i7 920 @ 4450

GTX 470 Tri-SLI

P13059

Yeah ! 13K reached !



2 cards are watercooled and one is AIRStock cooled.

Can't wait third WB...


----------



## managerman

managerman ---- i7 2600k @ 5100

GTX 580 Tri-SLI

P16374

3D Mark 11 validation link


----------



## mobeious

5097 with sig rig... i think thats low


----------



## SebesT

It seems to be a correct score for that rig.

Graphics scores @ stock clocks:

a HD6950 does something like 4400 
a HD6970 does 5000 
a HD6950 unlocked to HD6970 does 4800-4900

AMD's Phenom scores very bad in this bench...so it's limiting your total result.


----------



## SilentAssassin82

Here's my score with 2 MSI 570's in SLI:
SilentAssassin82---Core i5 @ 4.5GHz---MSI 570 SLI OC'd 900/1800---P8225










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/754332

3Dmark is saying that the drives are not approved but there the recently released drives 266.77


----------



## SebesT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilentAssassin82*


...

3Dmark is saying that the drives are not approved but there the recently released drives 266.77


Actually because they are very recent, the new release need to be tested and approved by Futuremark. So normally it's only a question of time for 266.77 to be FM approved.

Last approved driver is 266.58


----------



## SebesT

*re-update*







My rams were not working in Triple Channel mode.. now it's ok :

*> 10K* at physics score with a i7-920









SebesT ---- i7 920 @ 4450

GTX 470 Tri-SLI

P13462


----------



## managerman

Update:

managerman ---- i7 2600k @ 5358

GTX 580 Tri-SLI

P17058










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/779695


----------



## ShaunB

ok so I am very new to overclocking and doing benchmarks in general, please let me know if I missed anything.

ShaunB ---- i7 875k @ 4.3Ghz ----- (2) XFX 6950 [unlocked shaders] ----- P9321 Score


----------



## Neokolzia

My god I've never had so many blue screens in my life...

Couldn't get the Physics / combined to load so it says to Disable system scan in help section.. how the hell does disabling a scan make this program cause a blue screen when starting up, it disabled something?!?!

I know the patch fixes this now but just don't feel like even trying to get a 3Dmark11 score, given from what I've seen from other 69XX series I think I'll clock in around 5k x.x

Feels like the ATI are getting disappointing scores on this bench.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

CFx 5850s... 9110


----------



## SebesT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neokolzia;12644876*
> My god I've never had so many blue screens in my life...
> 
> Couldn't get the Physics / combined to load so it says to Disable system scan in help section.. how the hell does disabling a scan make this program cause a blue screen when starting up, it disabled something?!?!
> 
> I know the patch fixes this now but just don't feel like even trying to get a 3Dmark11 score, given from what I've seen from other 69XX series I think I'll clock in around 5k x.x
> 
> Feels like the ATI are getting disappointing scores on this bench.


It's possible because Fm SysInfo Scanner acts like a hardware scanner that need to detect and velidate your hardware in order to run each bench, thus to prevent cheating.

Are you running last version 1.0.1 of 3DMark 11 and FM SystemInfo Scanner ?
there's in an update of the FM SysInfo
there :

http://www.3dmark.com/support/systeminfo-updates/

Is your Cpu really stable ?


----------



## gazza30

Gazza30--I7 [email protected] x 2 @920/2400---P11411

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/772677







[/IMG]


----------



## millerlite3421

i7 860 @ 3.77
6950 unlocked (900/1400)
5288 3d marks


----------



## trekman

Trekman
I7 950 @ 4.25
3x 470 gtx at 850/1700/2000
3dmark11 *P12820*


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekman;12662698*
> Trekman
> I7 950 @ 4.25
> 3x 470 gtx at 850/1700/2000
> 3dmark11 *P12820*


Interesting, I broke 13k at the same clocks


----------



## trekman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;12664642*
> Interesting, I broke 13k at the same clocks


Yup other than the mobo and the memory I have a hard time hitting 13000


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebesT;12645069*
> It's possible because Fm SysInfo Scanner acts like a hardware scanner that need to detect and velidate your hardware in order to run each bench, thus to prevent cheating.
> 
> Are you running last version 1.0.1 of 3DMark 11 and FM SystemInfo Scanner ?
> there's in an update of the FM SysInfo
> there :
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/support/systeminfo-updates/
> 
> Is your Cpu really stable ?


turned out my CPU apparently became unstable after being overclocked at this and was stable o_o... after running a intelburn test, exposed the flaw.

bumped the voltages across the board up one/two, and redid the burn on Very High and passed fine, so seems stable again.

I'm going to install the update soon and give it a go.

Seeing that result above of that unlocked 6950 and identical CPU and clock speeds worries me lol =P...

Edit: 4331, wasn't terrible but oh well =).

Prob could hit the 5.0 if I pushed all the clocks across the board but not getting close to your guys with the 570/580's, and SB's.

Guess I'll have to learn to take my place in last gen systems =D


----------



## sgilmore62

sgilmore62----i7 930

[email protected]/1290

P12155
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/825273


----------



## jimbonbon

Not near table yet, but this is a stock run on the mATX rig with nice new 570 SCs









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/797329

P9401

J


----------



## compudaze

Didn't quite make it...

i5 2500K @ 5.1GHz
CFX HD 6950 Unlocked @ 1000/1450MHz


----------



## Mr. Cheetah

this is my result lol.... 5850 toxic with modified asus 5870 bios with clocks at 900/1150, e8400 @4.3 ghz


----------



## SebesT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trekman;12664787*
> Yup other than the mobo and the memory I have a hard time hitting 13000


The reason you do not reach 13K at Total Score is the CPU score: i7-950 should do 10000 at Physics... and yours scores only 8800, then I'm pretty sure you had background programs and services running while benchmarking.


----------



## jprovido

Phenom II 1090T @ 4.2ghz and GTX 470 SLI 817/980/1634


----------



## trekman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SebesT;12708560*
> The reason you do not reach 13K at Total Score is the CPU score: i7-950 should do 10000 at Physics... and yours scores only 8800, then I'm pretty sure you had background programs and services running while benchmarking.


Thanks I will try it


----------



## trekman

Updated score Hit 13069

Trekman----I7 950 @4.25

Tri 470 GTX

P13069


----------



## SebesT

Well done !









But i see that you let AfterBurner opened while benchmarking... and monitoring of sensors uses some CPU ressources. Close it and you'll see the difference.


----------



## Phatboy69

Phatboy69 --- i7 950 @4.6Ghz HT on --- Quad 5x70 --- P14458

2 x 5870 1 x 5970 1000/1300 - i7 950 @ 4.6 GHz HT On - 6gb G.skill @ 2000Mhz - Gigabyte X58a-UD9 - on Cat 10.5a - Link

3DMark Score P14458
Graphics score 17347
Physics Score 10675

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/826431


----------



## bige83

p11661 bige83


----------



## gergregg

gergregg ---- i7 970 @ 4.6GHz ----- Trifire 5850 @ 1070/1300 ----- P13168 Score


----------



## gergregg

gergregg ---- i7 970 @ 4.6GHz

Trifire 5850 @ 1065/1300

P13611 Score

Cat 11.4 and still a lot left in the 970 and a little in the 5850s


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

IS this right?

P6479

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/894041


----------



## TickleMeElmo

I got one in my signature


----------



## compudaze

Finally cracked the top 30.

compudaze ---- Intel Core i7 2600K

AMD HD 6950 CrossfireX

P11479


----------



## venomblade

wow..why are my scores so low lol. I choose performance, and benchmark tests only, should i have chosen the full 3dmark 11 experience?


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


wow..why are my scores so low lol. I choose performance, and benchmark tests only, should i have chosen the full 3dmark 11 experience?


Looks normal to me. Weak CPU + Weak GPU = Weak Score. Sorry.


----------



## venomblade

lol, i wouldn't use the word "weak" although there are plenty other hardware that are much better than what i have


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venomblade*


lol, i wouldn't use the word "weak" although there are plenty other hardware that are much better than what i have


I agree, Weak is not the correct word.. Modest is more fitting.

And really its not a bad score at all man.... 
Think about how much more the rigs in the top 30 cost..


----------



## venomblade

lol yea, i could buy like 2.3x of my whole rig on just what a quad sli gtx 580 would cost


----------



## compudaze

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound demeaning. Your scores are good for the hardware you have, they're not low in that respect.


----------



## venomblade

It's all good man, my comp suits my needs fine, but it would be nice to be rich enough to be in the top 30 hehe, hard for a 19yr old


----------



## xBlitzerx

Does this seem normal for my sig rig? This is with my 570 back to the 797c/1594s/1950m


----------



## Durdle Class A

Meh could have clocked my CPU higher.

Common add like a Top 10 list for single GPUs... I keep getting destroyed by those ppl with SLI/Crossfire


----------



## r3vo1ution1991

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


Common add like a Top 10 list for single GPUs... I keep getting destroyed by those ppl with SLI/Crossfire










same here







...anyway got a P336 score with my GTX570 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/997190;jsess...kKd5H5tCWu7XRc


----------



## xBlitzerx

Well, I would have without my computer this week because of the 570 SC I'm sending back for a 580. Except that a guy from work let be borrow his 460 that he isn't using any more. I wanted to justify my money spent on the higher end cards so for kicks I ran 3Dmark11. I'm happy with my 570 now that I see this. (So same exact computer except for the videocards being swapped.)










*EDIT*: This is the 460 LINK


----------



## vipergod2000

No 6990s in the Top 10?!? Hmm...


----------



## PizzaMan

bump


----------



## Jump3r

Hmm ill take a shot at this when im uncapped (lol downlaod 3D mark 11 too slow) , but im assuming ill make top 30?


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.1 - 6990+6970 - P14553 (16764 GPUs)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1038770;jses...dcSaU2zF09aMya


----------



## RagingCain

RagingCain ---- i7 980x / 4.748 GHz ---- GTX 590 SLI 740/1480/1728 ---- P16222
3DMark11: Link

Sigh, hopefully OCP will stop throttling 3DMark and we can get a real score in the future.


----------



## Levesque

RagingCain. Good thing you edited your post...









You did all this just for me? Wow! Is there some good psychiatrist in your region?









And you are calling me a ''troll''????

*''It took me six hours, patience and a bunch of temperature sensors for me*, so I did give a crap, I just didn't do it stupid like Sweclockers or W1zzard at TPU =). I hit every 10 MHz, and I actually stopped at 822 to try out 3dMark11. I also have a max temp of about 45c, so its not as scary as someone on air. *On top of it, Levesque was nearby, so that should shut him up for about the GTXs 590 for a.... minute*.''

http://www.overclock.net/13213219-post1014.html

You really need some professionnal help. Really. Loosing 6 hours of your life to ''shut me up''? For a stupid graphic card? Wow. Get some help. Next time, before calling me a ''troll'', look at yourself in a mirror.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13215176*
> RagingCain. Good thing you edited your post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did all this just for me? Wow! Is there some good psychiatrist in your region?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are calling me a ''troll''????
> 
> *''It took me six hours, patience and a bunch of temperature sensors for me*, so I did give a crap, I just didn't do it stupid like Sweclockers or W1zzard at TPU =). I hit every 10 MHz, and I actually stopped at 822 to try out 3dMark11. I also have a max temp of about 45c, so its not as scary as someone on air. *On top of it, Levesque was nearby, so that should shut him up for about the GTXs 590 for a.... minute*.''
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/13213219-post1014.html
> 
> You really need some professionnal help. Really. Loosing 6 hours of your life to ''shut me up''? For a stupid graphic card? Wow. Get some help. Next time, before calling me a ''troll'', look at yourself in a mirror.


I didn't edit any posts =) That was iceblade, why don't you have a look. I don't think iceblade has been around to see the grief you have been trying to cause, but thats okay. I am sure iceblade is just trying to prevent some kind of dispute although there isn't going to be one. Besides that comment was for GTX 590 members, in regards to the two previous weeks of you coming and going trolling the GTX 590s Owner's Club, and nVidia forums in general. I can't see how its consider trolling or a flame since it wasn't really for you, and it wasn't really an insult.

Firstly, I had the day off to play around with them finally. Nice to see you are still stalking the GTX 590 thread, stick around in there, and you might learn something about performance









If any of my results proved that you were wrong (after about the 3 dozen or so posts calling GTX 590 is crap, unoverclockable, and whatever other misinformation you have been spreading) then thats good. I doubt you will probably stop riding the GTX 590, but at least everyone can see you are wrong about the GTX 590s.

Trust me, showing you were wrong about the GTX590, was just icing on the cake while on my way to a 30% overclock, which I achieved yesterday. Now I am trying to figure out how best to get around the OCP score limitation in 3DMark11/Vantage.

In regards to "My six hours" you missed a lot of words inbetween both statements. You must think so highly of yourself that me being a cautious overclocker turned into something all about you, but oh well. You are entitled to your opinions.

As far as I am concerned the topic is over.

Anyways I am not going to waste a post in here without a score:
RagingCain ---- i7 980x / 4.7836 GHz ---- GTX 590 SLI 725/1450/1728 ---- P16397
I will post a link verification as soon as 3dMark.com/results stops timing out.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Are all these cores submitted to hwbot? If not we are missing a lot of points people :/


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Are all these cores submitted to hwbot? If not we are missing a lot of points people :/


I didn't think hwbot did points for 3dmark 11?


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Are all these cores submitted to hwbot? If not we are missing a lot of points people :/


I think I would be ranked #1 in the world for 590s... but only because its new









I will post Vantage and Heaven sometime Saturday/Sunday for the OCN team.


----------



## _TRU_

_TRU_ I5 2500k Gigabyte SOC 560ti P5128
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1072875?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1072875%3Fkey%3DhSKwM55ZMCywQpFjaXdrUXjj5pv5fK


----------



## renaldy

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1085881


----------



## Snitchy

---- AMD Phenom X4 945 (Deneb) ----- ATI Radeon 5870 CF----- P8132 Score

To view my score online, enter this link


----------



## xBlitzerx

Finally got my StepUp 580 today. Here is the first run, no OC'ing yet.
@ 772/1002/1544









*UPDATE:* Quick overclock. Played some Metro and did 3 runs of the benchmark. Had to bump vddc up to 1.025 though. We'll see how stable this is. Probably turn it down for summer anyway though.

LINK
@ 850/1002/1700


----------



## PmanUk

Pmanuk ---- 2600k----- Nvidia 580 x 2 SLI ----- P12285 Score

Here is one from me









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1091453

and screenie should have all the information that you need









CPU was 104x50 = 5.2ghz GPUS 930/1860/2225

All the best

Pman


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K @ 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 @ 1000/1375 P16359 (GPU 22452)


----------



## ambientblue

ambientblue - Intel Xeon e5645 @2.6GHz - 2x AMD HD 6950 840/1325 *1 unlocked shaders* - P9000

can't wait to oc that cpu a bit more...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1125886


----------



## Canis-X

Canis-X---AMD 1090T @ 4.5Ghz---(2) ATi 5970 @ 980/1200---P12670

Orb Compare Link


----------



## luke997

luke997 - i7 980X @ 4.7 - Tri-SLI GTX 480 @ 890/985 P15105 (GPU 17292)

Compare link


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Say hello to my slow Phenom II...

_CH_Skyline_ ---- Phenom II X6 1090T

GTX580 Tri-SLi

P12114 Score


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13396749*
> Say hello to my slow Phenom II...
> 
> _CH_Skyline_ ---- Phenom II X6 1090T
> 
> GTX580 Tri-SLi
> 
> P12114 Score


What mobo / cpu combo are you going with??


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain;13396842*
> What mobo / cpu combo are you going with??


Very seriously considering the Maximus IV Extreme and an i5-2500k. I just can't drop the kind of money needed for a hexacore.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13396865*
> Very seriously considering the Maximus IV Extreme and an i7 2500k. I just can't drop the kind of money needed for a hexacore.


Oh, I wouldn't worry about the hex-core business. Go with what you can afford, either way you will be seeing +30% performance across the board. An arbitrary number I just made up, but you will get what I mean









Since I was in the same position you were 5 months ago (AMD -> i7).


----------



## Canis-X

You could always wait for next month when AMD releases BullDozer and see what performance increases you could expect to get out of that.....just another option available to you.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


You could always wait for next month when AMD releases BullDozer and see what performance increases you could expect to get out of that.....just another option available to you.


I made a last-second decision and went with the Asus Maximus IV Extreme and an i5-2500k. It'll at least hold me over until next year.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Canis-X*


You could always wait for next month when AMD releases BullDozer and see what performance increases you could expect to get out of that.....just another option available to you.


Then when it fails to impress.. at that point might as well wait and see how the enthusiast sandys perform when they land later this year? hehe.. it's a constant waiting game


----------



## Canis-X

Oh come on.....don't fanboy too hard now....wouldn't want you to hurt yourself or anything....


----------



## Xyphyr

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1156714

My rig so far. Not very impressed, but pretty good considering it all costed me $700 to build.


----------



## Crag

here is mine 
(im not here for the competition ,i would be last one for sure







)
can someone give me an opinion about the result speaking about the CPU and the GPU cause i don't know hat the numbers mean

thanks


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;13403751*
> Oh come on.....don't fanboy too hard now....wouldn't want you to hurt yourself or anything....


price/performance is better for AMD but you cannot deny intel makes better CPUs. + I'm no fanboy I have AMD video cards









updated score, finally stable over 9000... what 9000!?!?!









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1167322 ~9150


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12895495*
> Finally cracked the top 30.
> 
> compudaze ---- Intel Core i7 2600K
> 
> AMD HD 6950 CrossfireX
> 
> P11479


lol...

I think its crazy how close our cards are.

In Metro there is like a .5 fps difference, and 3d11 its pretty much just as close.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1163422


----------



## luke997

Decent score with 2x GTX 580 on water and not that much worse than my previous 3x GTX 480...

luke997 ---- Intel Core i7 980X ----- Nvidia GTX 580 SLI ----- P13388

Validation


----------



## compudaze

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luke997*


Decent score with 2x GTX 580 on water and not that much worse than my previous 3x GTX 480...

luke997 ---- Intel Core i7 980X ----- Nvidia GTX 580 SLI ----- P13388

Validation











Pic is too small, can't make anything out. What was your GPU clock?


----------



## luke997

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


Pic is too small, can't make anything out. What was your GPU clock?


Sorry, didn't want to post too big pic, it is 995 core, 2260 memory.
You can double check clocks when you check validation URL.


----------



## xBlitzerx

My laptop OC'd as much as CCC will let me.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1173441;jsessionid=6qdjx7xuk2oi?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1173441%3Fkey%3D9p8v6zHwxn56vcZyRV8ZuxeTtZsPaU


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xBlitzerx;13448781*
> My laptop OC'd as much as CCC will let me.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1173441;jsessionid=6qdjx7xuk2oi?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1173441%3Fkey%3D9p8v6zHwxn56vcZyRV8ZuxeTtZsPaU


for a laptop that is BEAST!! nice


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Just upped my CPU to almost 4ghz and only have a single 6970, so not too unhappy with my score.

5769 Average. But hope for a better one once I combine another card in xfire.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1183090?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1183090%3Fkey%3DYFDqSjJW00tkSsnbYEHkTuAEDnbMs2


----------



## DeviousAddict

DeviousAddict - phenom x4 955 - gtx470 duel sli - P6164


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 - *P17188*

GPU score *24907*! Almost 25000.









Latest 11.5 drivers are making a difference in 3D Mark 11.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13511701*
> Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 - *P17188*
> 
> GPU score *24907*! Almost 25000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest 11.5 drivers are making a difference in 3D Mark 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9685/17100y.jpg


Very nice. Try for 5.4GHz! Wasn't stable for me at 54x100, but was stable enough at 53x101.9 to complete 3dmark.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

_CH_Skyline_ - i5 2500K at 4.9Ghz - GTX580 Tri-SLi - P14249


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Bit more than earlier. i7 920 @4GHZ and single 6970.

Score is 6105. Makes me want another GPU now!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1210518


----------



## capchaos

capchaos ---- i7 990x

gtx 580 quad sli

P18817 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1216795


----------



## ocvn

ocvn--E5620 ES/SR2---GTX580 quad-sli---*P19703*
Valid: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/952451


----------



## gotcha_90

gotcha_90 ---- i7 2600k

gtx 470 dual sli

P11776 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1219637

Wow.. a pair of 470s squeeking into the top 30?


----------



## Atiesh

Well here is my score... Not sure how it holds up to the competition. My 580s are Superclocked Editions and I haven't overclocked them beyond factory settings. i7-2600K is at 4.7 GHz with HT Enabled. I've only done a single run, probably won't do anymore because I have no idea how to tweak my system as of now for a better score.

Also, this is my Sig Rig in 24/7 Settings.

P11292


----------



## xBlitzerx

Found Sapphire's Trixx which lets me OC my 6970m much higher than CCC. Insane results so far.

800core/950memory









LINK


----------



## Khalam

hey all, here is my score of 17554 marks

CPU: SB 2600k oced to 5100mhz with ht on
RAM: 2x4gb Gskill RipjawsX ddr3 2133mhz
MB: Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 1
GPU's: 2x xfx 6990 oced to 960/1500mhz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1244643










http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2171642_khalam_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_6990_17554_marks


----------



## Neckabutu

Here is my best







[/URL]


----------



## papersleeves

P11639

2500k @ 5ghz
8gb 1600 9-9-9-24
2 MSI GTX480 @ 875/1750/4200
Driver version 275.27


----------



## wermad

Last run for my fermis, can't wait for my new radeons









wermad ---- i7 950 @ 4418 ---- GTX 470 Triple Sli 860/2000 ---- P13441


----------



## andersbrile

andersbrile - CPU [email protected],39 - EVGA GTX 480 QUAD [email protected]/1700/2000 - 6 GB OCZ 1600mzh - Score P17011


----------



## sunnyFTW

damn scores :X

i cant even afford to post my scores here :X


----------



## USFORCES

P16171 for now....
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1301334


----------



## Khalam

hey all, here is my score of 19177 marks

CPU: SB 2600k oced to 5224mhz with ht on
RAM: 2x4gb Gskill RipjawsX ddr3 2142mhz
MB: Asus Maximus Extreme IV
GPU's: 2x xfx 6990 oced to 955/1500mhz


----------



## xBlitzerx

Updated with the newest drivers. Does it still seem low for an 850core overclock?


----------



## wermad

First run of my Caymans, no unlock and oc yet, need water to control these guys and push em.

wermad ---- i7 950 @ 4418 ---- HD6950 2GB Tri-Fire 800/1250---- P12229


----------



## GIPrice

GIPrice ---- i7 950

GTX 480 4 way sli

P14712 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1091013


----------



## Rognin

Rognin ---- i7 2600k

GTX 580 2 way sli

P13237 Score

Waiting on my 3rd GTX580... =(










Linky to 3dmark11 score page


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I must have the worst score ever, is it something wrong with my computer or have some setting wrong?










Any thoughts pls? Everyone got higher scores then me, do i have a niontendo 8bits disguised as a budget computer?


----------



## nicolasl46

nicolasl46

i7 960 (stock)

EVGA GTX570 HD SC

P5543


----------



## Cheesemaster




----------



## Cheesemaster

Not to bad for a noob; huh?


----------



## xBlitzerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx;13807052*
> I must have the worst score ever, is it something wrong with my computer or have some setting wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts pls? Everyone got higher scores then me, do i have a niontendo 8bits disguised as a budget computer?


That looks about right, you have a AMD dual core CPU and a budget GPU. I don't see any issues.


----------



## beletz

p8059

single gigabyte gtx580 @ 981core / 1962shader / 2220mem @ 1.15v. 28c idle, 68c load w/ 80% fan.
i7 870 @ 4.3ghz 1.39vcore on air.
kingston hyperx t1 2340mhz 9-11-9-27-1t 1.66v

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1349479


----------



## capchaos

new updated score

capchaos ---- I7 990x

gtx 580 Quad sli

P19852
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1400656


----------



## FtW 420

Got around to running this in sli

FtW 420 ---- I7 990x

gtx 580 2 way sli

P14272


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Sig rig score

ttoadd.nz ---- i7 2600k

HD6990+HD6970 trifire

P14703


----------



## Rognin

Rognin ---- i7 2600k

GTX 580 Tri-SLI

P16025

Score

Got my third GTX580


----------



## Razzal

[email protected], sli [email protected]/2075 -P12,864


----------



## TwoDigitz

Best i can dee for the time being will endeavor to improve this score


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13752894*
> First run of my Caymans, no unlock and oc yet, need water to control these guys and push em.
> 
> wermad ---- i7 950 @ 4418 ---- HD6950 2GB Tri-Fire 800/1250---- P12229


Discovered one of my cards is bad and has been rma'd. So this score may not be accurate. I still have yet to get a 3rd


----------



## Razzal

Update
Razzal-2600k 4.9ghz(1.38v)ht enabled, Sli GTX580 940/2200, P13081


----------



## kayawish24

kayawish24 ---- i7 990x

gtx 580 quad sli

P19462 Score
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1479421


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Got around to running this in sli

FtW 420 ---- I7 990x ----- gtx 580 2 way sli ----- P14272











Wow, I'm beginning to see my problem in 3dmark11. My graphics score is only a couple hundred points lower than yours but my physics score is over 3k points lower! If I were to get my CPU up to 5GHz I'd definitely see some decent gains I think...


----------



## Khalam

guys has anyone found a fix for ati's low combined score on quadfire? futurmark told me to disable system info and it works grand then but I cant use those scores on hwbot since they dont have any of my specs in the orb


----------



## Callie

Intel i7 2600k oced to 4.4ghz
Sli gtx 580s 800/1600
4 x 4096 MB kingston 9 @ 667 mhz

Hmmm, Just ran the test and got

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1512489

It seems to say it is low compared to similar systems, Anyone have any idea why? I've tried to overclock the cards up to 900/1800 but when ever i try to run 3dmark11 again the drivers stop working and the cards go back to 800/1600 which is kinda weird


----------



## Razzal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Callie*


Intel i7 2600k oced to 4.4ghz
Sli gtx 580s 800/1600
4 x 4096 MB kingston 9 @ 667 mhz

Hmmm, Just ran the test and got

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1512489

It seems to say it is low compared to similar systems, Anyone have any idea why? I've tried to overclock the cards up to 900/1800 but when ever i try to run 3dmark11 again the drivers stop working and the cards go back to 800/1600 which is kinda weird 


that is kind of low, i have a similar setup and i am a little over 13000


----------



## Papas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Callie*


Intel i7 2600k oced to 4.4ghz
Sli gtx 580s 800/1600
4 x 4096 MB kingston 9 @ 667 mhz

Hmmm, Just ran the test and got

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1512489

It seems to say it is low compared to similar systems, Anyone have any idea why? I've tried to overclock the cards up to 900/1800 but when ever i try to run 3dmark11 again the drivers stop working and the cards go back to 800/1600 which is kinda weird 


Could be your overclock. Might be unstable or not high enough.


----------



## Callie

Hmm, It's a bit weird as I brought it from www.overclockers.co.uk pre-overclocked, and i still can't seem to get the cards up to 900/1800 without the drivers dying.


----------



## Razzal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Callie*


Hmm, It's a bit weird as I brought it from www.overclockers.co.uk pre-overclocked, and i still can't seem to get the cards up to 900/1800 without the drivers dying.


you might need to bump the voltage


----------



## RawFoodPhil

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1532687;jses...dFPMBM5Jzqb2U2

i7-2600k @ 4.6GHz
2x MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III


----------



## Razzal

Updated
Razzal-2600k , Sli GTX580, P13123


----------



## kayawish24

good scores


----------



## FtW 420

Playing around with some 4-way sli. Getting too hot here for gpu clocks on air..

i7 990x @ 5.5Ghz
4 x gtx580 @ 922/2200/1844
p20330


----------



## trippinonprozac

Sig Rig with CPU @ 5.1ghz


----------



## Cheeba-Ace

First try at this benchmarking thingy









Cheeba------- I7 2600k @ 4.865----- (3) 3GB 580---1630/2010---P15083---AIR

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1546489


----------



## Khalam

here is mine, im so annoyed with this low combined score bug


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;14326260*
> here is mine, im so annoyed with this low combined score bug


Yah, I hate that, test starts & I can almost see the score dropping while the screen is pretty much on pause for the first 5 seconds or so while the timer still runs..


----------



## Khalam

its been months now and neither ati or futurmark have addressed the issue only way is either disabling system info scan or multi gpu legacy, either way the orb gets cocked up and you cant use it on hwbot


----------



## wermad

Does any one know if it affects amd multi gpu setups in general? the highest score I have been able to achieve was 13.1k with cpu @ 4.8 and gpus @ 950. I can't beat my old i7 950 & gtx 470 setup 13.4k


----------



## Phatboy69

P18043 - 4 x GTX580 @ 900/2200/1.088v - I7 950 @ 4600Hz - Gskill @ 2000Mhz 9-9-9-27 - Gigabyte X58a-UD9 - Phatboy69 - GPU-AIR CPU-H2O
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1617049


----------



## Farih

Wow, Khalem you got 1.656V on your cpu
I am scare even to go above 1.5V

Do you stress test it at that voltage [Linx/P95] or only do quik benchmark runs like 3Dmark11 ?


----------



## Phatboy69

P18746 - 4 x GTX580 @ 900/2200/1.088v - i7 990x @ 5GHz - Gskill @ 1740Mhz 9-9-9-27 - Gigabyte X58a-UD9 - Phatboy69 - GPU-AIR CPU-H2O
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1656403

P20096 - 4 x GTX580 @ 900/2200/1.088v - i7 990x @ 5GHz - Gskill @ 2180Mhz 9-10-9-27 - Gigabyte X58a-UD9 - Phatboy69 - GPU-AIR CPU-H2O

Updated cracked 20K 3dm11-P
Seems these tests like a bit of memory bandwidth and uncore OC.








GPU's and CPU clocks the same as last 18k score, just with a different multi/bclk. (23x218 mem @ 2180 w/10x multi)
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1675234









These are the best I can do for now until the GPU waterblocks and new Kryos Silver CPU block arrives.

Someone just pointed out this is a top 20 result for 3DMK11!!







(once they approve the latest WHQL drivers)

This is with 5Ghz CPU, 900/2200 GPUs.


----------



## Phatboy69

Its official i am #12 Xtreme preset and Performance preset for 3DMK11!! 
Now if only those AC GPU water blocks would arrive!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phatboy69;14613517*
> Its official i am #12 Xtreme preset and Performance preset for 3DMK11!!
> Now if only those AC GPU water blocks would arrive!


Congrats Phatboy69


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Nice stuff Phatboy!

I just tried out new 11.8 WHQL drivers, they seem to have given me a bit of a boost. I have a feeling HT affects these benchmarks in a negative way. Might try running without HT and see if there's any difference.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz;14625079*
> Nice stuff Phatboy!
> 
> I just tried out new 11.8 WHQL drivers, they seem to have given me a bit of a boost. I have a feeling HT affects these benchmarks in a negative way. Might try running without HT and see if there's any difference.


Really







, I've heard the contrary (both 3d11 and vantage). Gonna try that sometime


----------



## blixt

Blixt (Sig rig)
2600k @ 5.1, 6970TrifireX @1000/1500, P15392


----------



## wermad

edit: did a better run:
wermad --- i7 2600k @ 4.8 --- Tri-Sli GTX 580 3GB --- 925/1850/2300 --- p16293


----------



## wermad

Sorry for the double post, made one more run:

wermad --- i7 2600k @ 4.9 --- Tri-Sli GTX 580 3GB --- 950/1900/2400 --- p16563


----------



## trippinonprozac

first run with my 2600k in!

still more left in the system yet!


----------



## Pseudonymous

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/capturer5.png/

Core i3 for now... Sigh =(


----------



## wermad

wermad --- i7 2600k @ 4.9 --- Tri-Sli GTX 580 3GB --- 955/1910/2400 --- p17023

new drivers and a small bump in core, broke 17k


----------



## coolhandluke41

^congrats bro


----------



## Khalam

Khalam - Single gtx 580 lightning 1020/2040/1130 on air

fastest 3dmark11 on hwbot for a single gpu on air and for a 580 on air


----------



## Khalam

there you go guys, what you think?


----------



## wermad

^^^Finally got the third Lightning


----------



## Khalam

yup, cant get them together to go as high as they can on there own because of the heat (since they are on air they are really sandwiched each card does 995 on its own


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15077284*
> yup, cant get them together to go as high as they can on there own because of the heat (since they are on air they are really sandwiched each card does 995 on its own


When do you expect the custom blocks to come in? Should be nice and cool once on water. I got one that isn't playing nice when all three are running. Individually the do fine so I might have to rma this third one some time soon.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey wermad, maybe up the chipset voltage on your board, that might help to stabilize your OC with three cards.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;15077670*
> Hey wermad, maybe up the chipset voltage on your board, that might help to stabilize your OC with three cards.


Thanks. I've been dealing with a flaky 3rd card so I want to take care of this before I start seriously pushing my cpu.


----------



## Khalam

with me its the temps, get a solid color screen the moment cards hit 71c


----------



## wholeeo

I'm coming for one of them spots on that spreadsheet.

wholeeo ---- i7 970 ----- GTX 580 SLI ----- P13589 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1898665


----------



## Khalam

wow, nice score wholeeo keep it up, maybe work on the timings a bit? ive noticed high bclk works great as well


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15089857*
> wow, nice score wholeeo keep it up, maybe work on the timings a bit? ive noticed high bclk works great as well


Thanks for the tips. I will def try that as I have my ram running stock speeds.

Edit: That helped out a bit. I got P13655 this go around. New record for me.

wholeeo ---- i7 970

GTX 580 SLI

P13655 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1903046


----------



## Khalam

great







now you got to oc that ram, it should go to at least 2280mhz, usually around 2350-2400 (ive got a lucky one that goes up to 2600mhz







that should get you at least another 200pt


----------



## badatgames18

*badatgames18--- i7 2600k ---3*gtx 470 ---14654*


----------



## wermad

^^^Wow! *One* 470 scores that high! Or you running triple sli?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15156859*
> ^^^Wow! *One* 470 scores that high! Or you running triple sli?


whoops fixed


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15156920*
> whoops fixed


Nice









Highest my 470s on a i7 950 (850 core on gpus, and 4.4 on 950) was 13.4k.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15156940*
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest my 470s on a i7 950 (850 core on gpus, and 4.4 on 950) was 13.4k.


two cards can do 900 core.. one card is terrible and is holding me back









just bought another 470 that is 900 capable...

once everything is setup.. i'm going for 16k (i think it's possible no?)

chip is 5.8 benchable (if it's not dead) since i blew my mobo benching on friday... hopefully it's alive. gotta get it cool enough also.. chiller takes an hour to get to -20C and gets up to -5 to -1C at load...

also if i keep benching for an hour or so.. i get into the positive digits


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15156991*
> two cards can do 900 core.. one card is terrible and is holding me back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bought another 470 that is 900 capable...
> 
> once everything is setup.. i'm going for 16k (i think it's possible no?)
> 
> chip is 5.8 benchable (if it's not dead) since i blew my mobo benching on friday... hopefully it's alive. gotta get it cool enough also.. chiller takes an hour to get to -20C and gets up to -5 to -1C at load...
> 
> also if i keep benching for an hour or so.. i get into the positive digits


Mad scientist attempts









Lmk if you need another mb, I has ones fors sales


----------



## wholeeo

Wheres the spreadsheet update!


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wholeeo*


Wheres the spreadsheet update!


Thread Updated.

I update the thread once every 7 days if there is a score that makes the Top 30.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDMAN*


Thread Updated.

I update the thread once every 7 days if there is a score that makes the Top 30.


Thanks for the update. I guess I'm going to have to work hard for these 1-29 spots being that most if not all are Tri-Sli/Xfire


----------



## andygoyap

andygoyap ---- i7 2600k

GTX 580 Tri-SLI

P16745









proof it's my rig & score: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1133437-tj11-single-loop-dominator-sandy-tri.html#post15186848


----------



## wermad

^^^Push for 950 core since your on water and it should be easier on your cards. Good luck









Btw, I scored 12 more points than #12, yet I'm #13








Going for a higher cpu clock and maybe I can start moving up a bit


----------



## UNOE

This is 100% stable not just benching clocks.

i7 950 4.3ghz @ 1.44v
Tri SLI 570's @ 872 Core
3DMark 11 - P13731



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1965659?show...7RApY6Tr5qWAUB

UNOE ---- i7 950 ----- 570 ----- P13731 Score ----- Tri SLI

*Here is my 3DMark11 Extreme Score X5772*

.


----------



## iDeal

iDeal ---- i5 2500K ----- HD6990 ----- P9400 Score

Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1966593

A little disappointed with the score


----------



## wermad

^^^You running stock clocks on your cpu and gpu? Get a great oc on both and you'll be score higher.


----------



## UNOE

EDIT :
New Score on top .... Last run it hit over 1230Watts on this run = Scared to go further.

i7 950 4.3ghz @ 1.44v
Tri SLI 570's @ 935 Core
3DMark 11 - P14140



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1973827?show...bJcYV3bcfKphU6

UNOE ---- i7 950 ----- 570 ----- P14140 Score ----- Tri SLI

Other Run ...

i7 950 4.28ghz @ 1.44v
Tri SLI 570's @ 922 Core
3DMark 11 - P14078



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1973477?show...0XwLu4qw4mF4VC

UNOE ---- i7 950 ----- 570 ----- P14078 Score ----- Tri SLI


----------



## wermad

^^^Is that at the wall you are reading your power draw? If yes, factor in your psu's efficiency to give you the actual draw at the power supply. These psu also ca go a bit higher than the actual rating. I'm pretty sure your fine since your cards don't pull as much as mine and I've never had any issues


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15248944*
> ^^^Is that at the wall you are reading your power draw? If yes, factor in your psu's efficiency to give you the actual draw at the power supply. These psu also ca go a bit higher than the actual rating. I'm pretty sure your fine since your cards don't pull as much as mine and I've never had any issues


Thanks. I'm considering it. I don't think i'll all that much more though.


----------



## Wogga

Wogga ---- i7 2600K

590

P16644

SLI

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1963081

later will add screenshot. its on the home PC while i'm at work -_-
i wish there could be no PDL for 3dmark11. cant get higher than 730 clocks without throttle =(


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 3X 6970 Tri-Fire - 17211


----------



## benfica101

Single GTX580 P7233


----------



## Grumby21

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2022620?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2022620%3Fkey%3D-p_SeBvrZIJENCxLx1tigQ

my 3dmark11 score.


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 3X 6970 1050/1450 - 17436


----------



## owikh84

owikh84 ---- i7 2600k ----- GTX 580 Tri-SLI ----- P1


----------



## Khalam

There you go guys, my 3 sli run, 992/2300mhz on all three 580s on air


----------



## badatgames18

@ khalam wow! very nice score considering your chip(just 5ghz).. looks like the ram made a difference


----------



## Khalam

hehe yes it did buddy, money well spend im gone start playing around with the Sabertooth tonight (keep me going till my R3E comes in i should be able to improve those scores at around 4.7ghz+, btw did I mention im getting a 4th Lightning next week?


----------



## Mopiko Laila

mine P16085

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2077845

why my combined test is very low??


----------



## derickwm

@Mopiko, How'd you get a lower score then the 6970 trifire setup posted a few posts back?


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15458371*
> @Mopiko, How'd you get a lower score then the 6970 trifire setup posted a few posts back?


my 6990 not even oced yet

and my combined score is very2 low.. why???


----------



## derickwm

Ah. Get dem babies on water and OC'd!


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15458413*
> Ah. Get dem babies on water and OC'd!


actually all underwater already... just cant figure out the combined test score..


----------



## Khalam

its a known bug for quad ati cards had the same problems when I had my 2x 6990s. Nothing you can really do about it, ATI and Futurmark know about it but both wait for the other party to solve it I eventually gave up searching and sold my 6990s


----------



## derickwm

Wow... fail. Guess that made up my mind about any sort of thoughts about getting the 7970s over the 680s. GG.


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam;15458588*
> its a known bug for quad ati cards had the same problems when I had my 2x 6990s. Nothing you can really do about it, ATI and Futurmark know about it but both wait for the other party to solve it I eventually gave up searching and sold my 6990s


so it only affected 6990 only... or all quad ati card


----------



## derickwm

I think he means all quad card setups. (4x 6970s as well) quad setups are just a lot more common with 2x 6990s over 4x 6970s or other combinations.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Haze_hellivo----i5 760 @4ghz----2 GTX 570 @900/1951----P 10215 3dmarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2036989


----------



## Khalam

Its all quads, up to three gpus it works fine anytjmhing more and it feels confused and scared and huddles in the corner...


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15458646*
> I think he means all quad card setups. (4x 6970s as well) quad setups are just a lot more common with 2x 6990s over 4x 6970s or other combinations.


We will know soon, since I have 4X 6970 Lightning at home right now.

Just waiting for the Asus Rampage IV X79 + SB-E chip in a couple of weeks to go Quad-Fire 4X6970.


----------



## derickwm

Damn... 4 lightnings. Like a baus. Curious why you didn't go for 4x reference + waterblocks though? It'd cost about the same...

I am also waiting for Asus ROG X79 to do a quad setup







I cannot wait till January or February for the release of the next-gen cards.


----------



## Levesque

My 4 Lightnings are watercooled.


----------



## derickwm

O.


----------



## Khalam

Levesque whats your 3d11 and heaven scores with tri and quad fire? You want to do a comparison between your lightnings and mine ? (im getting a 4th one next week;-)


----------



## Levesque

I can only use 3 right now on my Maximus IV. I'm leaving for a 2 weeks trip, then I will go with Rampage IV + 3960x to use my 4 Lightnings.

See you then.


----------



## Khalam

so sandy e is gone be out in 2 weeks? dang i knew i missed something


----------



## owikh84

owikh84 ---- i7 2600k ----- GTX 580 Tri-SLI ----- P1


----------



## kayawish24

kayawish24 ---- i7 990x

gtx 580 quad sli

P20157 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2093240


----------



## Khalam

owikh84 thats a great score for tri sli congrats

Kayawish thats a really nice setup you got there im gone be testing out 4 way sli 580s in the next week-week and a half, i cant wait to compare results then


----------



## kayawish24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN;11411430*


@ Mods...

the image which u uploaded is not working.

http://i43.tinypic.com/rvenhd.png


----------



## moa.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 3X 6970 1050/1450 - 17436











Please, tell me how do you get such a good score? When I overclock my 6990 + 6970 setup to same clocks, I get MUCH lower scores, around 13k, processor is at lower speed (4.6) but it can't make a difference of four thousand points, can it?


----------



## Boulard83

Boulard83 ---- I7 2600K | 4.9ghz ----- 2x GTX570 | 925/1975 ----- P12366

Asus Maximus IV Extreme
2600k @ 4.9ghz
SLI Asus GTX570 DCII @ 925/1975

*P12366*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2128939


----------



## owikh84

nvm


----------



## Denim-187

Heres mine
2x 6970
i7 2600k @ 4.8


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.;15535296*
> Please, tell me how do you get such a good score? When I overclock my 6990 + 6970 setup to same clocks, I get MUCH lower scores, around 13k, processor is at lower speed (4.6) but it can't make a difference of four thousand points, can it?


He has a 2600k. That's why.


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moa.;15535296*
> Please, tell me how do you get such a good score? When I overclock my 6990 + 6970 setup to same clocks, I get MUCH lower scores, around 13k, processor is at lower speed (4.6) but it can't make a difference of four thousand points, can it?
> 
> 
> 
> He has a 2600k. That's why.
Click to expand...

hyperthreading gives so much in 3DMark111?

You realise that 2500K = 2600K with HT off?


----------



## Warfox101

P9227

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2238106


----------



## KidKB

First attempt at 3Dmark11 with 3930k:

KidKB - i7 3930k @ 4.7ghz - 6990/6970 970/1375 - 18868


----------



## Xyphyr

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2264213

I don't have the pro version, but here is mine.









i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz - GTX 590 @ stock - P9570 3DMarks


----------



## Levesque

While waiting for my new PSU, I made a 3D Mark 11 run with only 2X 6970 in Crossfire and my brand new 3930k at 4.2 only. I'm able to reach 5.1 with it, but my Corsair AX1200 died on me.







Watch out for Quad-Fire 4X6970 + 3930k at 5.1 next week.









So just for fun. 3930k at 4.2, and 2X 6970 Crossfire at 1025/1400 (stock volt) on a measly Corsair AX850 LOL.


----------



## Levesque

Just plugged everything in. Everything at stock.

Levesque - 3930k only @ 4.2 - 4X 6970 Lightning stock at 940/1375 - 19172









Imagine with the 3930k at 5.1, and the 4 Lightnings at 1050/1475.


----------



## Dad2David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Just plugged everything in. Everything at stock.
> Levesque - 3930k only @ 4.2 - 4X 6970 Lightning stock at 940/1375 - 19172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine with the 3930k at 5.1, and the 4 Lightnings at 1050/1475.


Wow! That is a monster of a machine, *4 X HD 6970* wow...!

If I was not married I would try to even come close to that (maybe 2 for starters)







!

Very impressive score, how much did that rig cost you in USD?


----------



## Dad2David

Here is mine, be kind all of you, this a puny machine compared to the monsters I see here, just one good old HD 6870 at stock clocks!

Dad2David - i5-2500 K @ 4.43 - XFX Radeon HD 6870 - P4437



Just putting it here for the heck of it!


----------



## baka aus

baka aus ---- 3930K

GTX590 Quad SLi

P16580 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2284854


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dad2David*
> 
> Wow! That is a monster of a machine, *4 X HD 6970* wow...!
> If I was not married I would try to even come close to that (maybe 2 for starters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Very impressive score, how much did that rig cost you in USD?


You don't want to know.









By the way, the 3930k was only at 4.2.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## GhostDog99

here is my score guys

GhostDog99 ---- I7 980x @ 5GHz ---- 3 GTX580s Tri-SLI 980/1960/2200 ---- P17791 Score


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> hehe yes it did buddy, money well spend im gone start playing around with the Sabertooth tonight (keep me going till my R3E comes in i should be able to improve those scores at around 4.7ghz+, btw did I mention im getting a 4th Lightning next week?


How much improvment can you expect to see from 1600mhz CL9 to a decent 2133Mhz kit? A friend is parting out his rig so can get them pretty cheap.


----------



## _TRU_

_TRU_ ---- i3 2100

EVGA GTX460

P3320
link


----------



## v1ral

v1ral ---- Intel Core i7 920 @4.0

GTX 470 @850/1796

P6220 Score

Link:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2304882


----------



## Eggy88

Eggy88 ---- 2600k @ 4.8Ghz

3xHD 6970 @ 1025 / 1460

P14772 Score










Just played with it for about an hour, can probably get another 500-1000 Points.


----------



## cole2109

cole2109 ---- 2600k @ 5.7Ghz

3x 580 @ 970 / 1133

P18386 Score


----------



## Evtron

Evtron

i7920 @ 4.0

2x6970 @ 950/1450

P10467

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2330098?resultType=3dm11&resultId=2330098


----------



## Khalam




----------



## Khalam

Not that great yet but ill get there

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373345


----------



## Khalam

and i got there still room to improve but my son just woke up from his nap so time for his dinner

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373699

http://hwbot.org/submission/2232041_khalam_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_580_23291_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## Asustweaker

love the dual PSU's LOL. what's your wattage draw??


----------



## Khalam

thanks buddy at those clocks around 1850-1900w


----------



## Buckaroo

Buckaroo ---- [email protected] ---- AMD 5850 crossfire ---- P7503 score


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> and i got there still room to improve but my son just woke up from his nap so time for his dinner
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373699
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2232041_khalam_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_580_23291_marks?recalculate=true


Get those puppies under water and clock the ***** out of them.

As is stands now you have the 4'th place on 3DM 11 Performance (World Wide), 25 Points from the 3'rd and 792 Points from 2'nd place.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/3dmark-11-top-20-performance-preset/


----------



## Khalam

ghhh forgot to post this up

Polands rekord in 3d11
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2376998
http://hwbot.org/submission/2232255_khalam_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_580_23752_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## octiny

OCTINY

i5 2500K

GTX 480 SLI

P11586 Score


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - 3930k at 4.7 - 4X6970 at 1025/1400 - 21266


----------



## Canis-X

AMD PhenomII 1090T @ 4.6
2 X nVidia GTX590 @ 710/1420/1965

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2382819


----------



## Stiltz85

On air, not much overclocking yet. Still new at this so I don't want to destroy it.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2374235


----------



## Asustweaker

Not much, but i'll take it!!


----------



## Patch

Patch / 3960x @ 5331 / 4 X GTX580's @ 1250/1180

linky


----------



## Khalam

hehe I was wondering when your gone post this one Hail to the King

Great run Bro


----------



## Stiltz85

Top 30 yet?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2392324


----------



## inzajt

Amazing score patch


----------



## sockpirate

Well still a work in progress. Here is the link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2395155 and here is my screenshot. I think this gets me into the top 30 though











Here is the direct link http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/8257/try1o.png

EDITid a bit of benching before work today and with a little advice received an improved score. Gonna try and get another run at it again today, ha i blue screened shortly after the bench finished, forgot to adjust my voltage on the cpu for the new bclk OC of 105, which put my cpu a bit over 5 ghz.

Here is the link, http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2396905 hopefully today i will get the required screenshot to go along with it.


----------



## sockpirate

New score, getting closer and closer to that 17k, i think once i apply the new TIM and dust things out a bit things may go better!









I think at this point GPU1 is getting too hot and crashing when i try and go for higher clocks.



Direct Link http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/4338/p16873.png

and the 3dm link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2398793


----------



## sockpirate

I guess this thread is not updated regularly anymore? Have some new scores that would put me in like spot 15 on the top 30 but seems like the thread is dead?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I guess this thread is not updated regularly anymore? Have some new scores that would put me in like spot 15 on the top 30 but seems like the thread is dead?


It's beeing updated but only once a week or something. Now that christmas is around could be longer.

Damn you LGA2011 guys, just made it into the top 30 list, and 3-5 2011 guys with SLI/CF comes along


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> It's beeing updated but only once a week or something. Now that christmas is around could be longer.
> Damn you LGA2011 guys, just made it into the top 30 list, and 3-5 2011 guys with SLI/CF comes along


I know right ?! Ha ha i may be joining them soon!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I stopped bothering trying to get on the list. 2600k and only two 580's is just not fast enough anymore...


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I stopped bothering trying to get on the list. 2600k and only two 580's is just not fast enough anymore...


I feel ya, i was on the list for about 2 days, and then got pushed out. Now the list says 31, but its not up to date and there are about 5 other guys with 2011's that has submitions waiting. I need a better chip, this damn 2600k is maxing @ 4.9Ghz, anything over that will need 1.5v+ and i dont have the cooling for that. (3x6970 adds alot of heat into my loop)


----------



## oglommi

Got 9723 with an i7-870 and sli 560ti a while back. Second best for that configuration. Stock gpu cooling and corsair h60 cpu cooler

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2184616


----------



## CDMAN

Updated


----------



## sockpirate

A bit better.



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2400993 <- 3DM11 Link

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/289/p17156.png <- Direct link


----------



## JarrodL08

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3771849


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarrodL08*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3771849


NICE! How did you get such a massive score with only 1 GPU and processor on stock though?


----------



## JarrodL08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> NICE! How did you get such a massive score with only 1 GPU and processor on stock though?


I totally didnt notice that this was a 3D Mark '11' thread and not "vantage". Feel kinda dumb







and i have no idea man. I didnt even know if this was a good score or not.


----------



## JarrodL08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> NICE! How did you get such a massive score with only 1 GPU and processor on stock though?


Only over clocks are on the cpu and a very mild voltage adjustment on the 570

CPU - 3.2GHz stock......OCed to 3.7

GPU voltage bump to 1038v


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JarrodL08*
> 
> Only over clocks are on the cpu and a very mild voltage adjustment on the 570
> CPU - 3.2GHz stock......OCed to 3.7
> GPU voltage bump to 1038v


ha ha ha NP dude, yeah that would be a ******ed beastly score for a stock cpu and a single 570!!! I was a bit perplexed ha ha


----------



## JarrodL08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> ha ha ha NP dude, yeah that would be a ******ed beastly score for a stock cpu and a single 570!!! I was a bit perplexed ha ha


Haha I'm happy with this system. I finished it around the time sandybridge, better SATA controllers, and what have you were just being stabilized. But I love this PC. It seems to handle any game or program i throw at it without missing a beat. And out of all the parts I've only had to RMA my first 570, and HDD. Been working perfect since. Hoping to keep it that way.


----------



## m1tch

*sigh* here is my rubbish score:

m1tch - AMD X4 965BE - 450 GTS - 2627

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2455184

Why is my score so rubbish







it has no issue playing UT3 or BF3


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m1tch*
> 
> *sigh* here is my rubbish score:
> m1tch - AMD X4 965BE - 450 GTS - 2627
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2455184
> Why is my score so rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has no issue playing UT3 or BF3


I wouldn't be worried, for similar systems you are ding quite fine score wise.


----------



## ramkatral

Hell, I know it's not record setting or nothing, but I guess it's good for a single GPU.


----------



## Eggy88

Here's my litle update:

Eggy88 ---- 2600k @ 4.88Ghz

3xHD 6970 @ 1025 / 1460

P16074 Score



Made the 1300p+ i needed to get on to the list


----------



## chewdude

Chewdude ---- Intel i7 990x

EVGA GTX-580 Tri Sli

P16964 Score


----------



## slamanna212

slamanna212 ---- Intel i5 2500k

2 GTS 450's in SLI

P4332

Link - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2519201


----------



## lagittaja

No way near top30 but what the heck
lagittaja

i5 2500K

GTX470

P6461
P6461
Why my physics score and graphics score is so low compared to other people with same cpu, gpu, almost same clocks, same ram speed+latency, similar ssd.. ?!?!
Only 8051 physics from a 4.8Ghz 2500K is odd imo since I see other results with 4.5Ghz and ~8200 physics.
No my cpu doesn't throttle, runs IBT with 4gigs load 20+runs and loads under 50*C with 3dmark11 (was doing some cold air testing lmao, was -5*C outside)
And also for lulz:

Antec 620 with 1850rpm Gentle on the 470 lolol


----------



## CDMAN

Created a chart for Crossfire & SLI setups. This chart is for for single GPU cards that are in a Crossfire & SLI setup. The older cart will remain for Quad and Tri fire setups.


----------



## chewdude

Chewdude ----2600k

Nvidia GTX 560ti sli

P10095 Score


----------



## engrpunk69

Been Lurking here quite a while, applied the knowledge gained and built this PC

I7 - 2600k

560 GTX Ti SLI

10253


Edit: link to score


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Clairvoyant129 ---- i7 3930K @ 4.8GHz

2x GTX 580 SLI

P14062



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2536960


----------



## Denim-187




----------



## Levesque

Just installed my 4 Asus 7970 Quad-Fire with my 3930k at 4.6 only.









15 minutes of overclocking on air... Just installed the cards.

25418. Graphic score 35700.









Quad-SLI 580 will soon fall behind...


----------



## Levesque

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Levesque

And he takes the first position! Bye bye Quad-SLi 580.









On air. 4X 7970 1150/1500 3930K at 5.1: *27075* graphic score 37432.

4X7970 are on stock voltage. Imagine at 1.3v and waterblocks... I will probably reach 30K.


----------



## Khalam

wow lev you lucky b nothing really i can do about it, already sold 2 of my 580s and the money is going towards my mum so i dont think ill get a chance to beat your score really happy for you though


----------



## Levesque

I know. My 2 parents are also fighting cancer, but at least I can provide the medications for free since I own 2 pharmacy.

I know what you are passing through.









Have faith!


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Guitarmageddon88 -- i7 2600k at 4.5ghz -- msi gtx 580 lightning xtreme (SLI) at 915 core --- p12840

I realized i didnt put cpu-z in that first one, so here is the next step down if you dont believe that score.


----------



## ON9JIMMY

3960x @4.6 7970 crossfire @ 1150 1575


----------



## Eggy88

Time for another update from my side:

Eggy88 -- i7 2600k at 5.186ghz -- 3x HD 6970 @ 1065/1490 --- p17231

BTW: Dont mind the Notepad, forgot to update the cpu voltage before i took the screenshot.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Guess I'll add mine since I would actually show up









Angrybutcher -- i5 2500k at 4.5ghz -- EVGA 570 SC (SLI) @ 900/2000 --- p11182

(picture is also a link)


----------



## Derek1387

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2585930 That is my 3DMark score... not sure how to make it a picture or anyuthing

But I am at 9883
Member Name ---- Processor

GPU Name

PXXXXX Score
derek1387 2500k Gigabyte 7970 9846

Core: 1250
Mem: 1700
Voltage: 1.3
Max temp: 42C


----------



## ~LL~

~LL~ -- i7 2600k at 5.014Ghz -- 2x HD 7970 @ 1175/1625 --- p16371


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~LL~*
> 
> ~LL~ -- i7 2600k at 5.014Ghz -- 2x HD 7970 @ 1175/1625 --- p16371


Good to see that 2x7970's still get beaten by 3x6970, makes my buy 5 months ago "worth" it







That beeing said, I was about 600 points over that with the same cpu clock. Are you able to push anything more from the gpu's?


----------



## Stiltz85

P14100 3DMarks on my mATX "Black Box" build
i7 Core 3960X @ 4627 MHz
2X EVGA GTX 580 3GB in SLI @ 925 MHz core clock, 2100 MHz mem clock
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2583141

Enough to make 3rd place for SLI???? All that power in a little silverstone tj08b-e.


----------



## ~LL~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Good to see that 2x7970's still get beaten by 3x6970, makes my buy 5 months ago "worth" it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That beeing said, I was about 600 points over that with the same cpu clock. Are you able to push anything more from the gpu's?


To be honest, it was a first time run and haven't even started to see what the cards are capable of. I was running with 16Gb of Ram as well so will pull out 8 to allow for a higher OC when I do.

Watch this space...


----------



## Psykopathic

Psykopathic ---- i7 960 @ 4ghz

GTX480 @ 800/1000 SLI

P10789 Score
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2584179


----------



## Jokah

Is this thread just for SLI and Crossfire setups? I can't seem to find a chart for single GPU's. Or is it just me being blind


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Clairvoyant129 ---- i7 3930K @ 4.8GHz

2x GTX 580 SLI

P14289

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2599614



Looks like I keep my 3rd place.


----------



## Stiltz85

Boo!


----------



## CDMAN

Updated


----------



## Witchdoctor

Witchdoctor ---- 2600K

HD7970 XFrie

P16407


----------



## KidKB

KidKB - 3960X - Tri-Fire HD7970 - P20059 Score


----------



## Eggy88

@ KidKB: Are you able to push the cards more? That 25200 Gpu score is only ~13% higher then what i get with my Tri Fire 6970, though my cards are under water and as good as maxed out.


----------



## KidKB

A little more tweaking

KidKB - 3960X - Tri-Fire HD7970 - P20570 Score


----------



## KidKB

And a little more...

KidKB - 3960X - Tri-Fire HD7970 - P20927 Score


----------



## maestrobg




----------



## topdog

Highest single GPU I think

topdog i7 2600K Single ASUS HD 7970 P11522


----------



## CDMAN

Updated


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - 3930k at 5.0 - 4X 7970 at 1250/1600 - 27785

A little bit better.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## TahoeDust

TahoeDust - i7 2700k @ 4.9Ghz - 2 x 6950 (Unlocked) - P10729



Please add me.


----------



## TahoeDust

I know its no 7970 quadfire hotness, but no update love for my old busted 2000-late 6950 setup?


----------



## CDMAN

Updated. Remember updates occur every seven days.


----------



## FcZenitFan

Finally finished my build. The cards I've got don't want to OC too well, oh well, it's good enough anyway.

FcZenitFan - 3960X - Crossfire HD7970 - P15299 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2699178


----------



## TahoeDust

Cranked up my cards just a bit...please update my score.

TahoeDust - i7 2700K - Crossfire HD6950 - P11278 Score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Updated. Remember updates occur every seven days.


Sorry. I didn't realize


----------



## Derek1387

Single 7970, i7 at 4.6....
I think Topdog got me by a bit though.


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 - i7 2600k at 5.2ghz - Trifire 7970 - P21133


----------



## daguardian

daguardian i7 2600k @5ghz SLI580 P12579 Score



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2695030


----------



## Witchdoctor

Witchdoctor - i7 2600K - HD 7970 Crossfire - P17782 Score

Just can't get there with four cores..............


----------



## Farih

Farih - 2600K @ 4800mhz - Single 6950 - P6616


----------



## slice259

Intel i5 750 @ 4.2Ghz - Crossfire 7970's -- P14478

Verification Link -- http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2740326



Thanks


----------



## kapar07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Bah! I was going to do this but I was waiting until it actually came out lol
> 
> EDIT: Well it leaked... here it is at my 24/7 settings. I'll provide a link once 3Dmark.com starts allowing them!
> 
> xxbassplayerxx ---- i7 950 @ 4.2GHz
> 
> GTX 470 @ 880/1000
> 
> P5902 Score


I am curious to knw at what voltage did you get 880 at? I have mine at 825 so far, but i what to know if i can push it further. thanks


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

**Edited** ran again later on.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf - 2600K @ 4800mhz - [email protected]/100 [email protected]/1200 P12536
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2728071


----------



## Boyd

Boyd - i7 870 @ 4.0ghz - Galaxy GTX 560 Ti in SLI @ 900/1800/4000 - P 8822


----------



## owikh84

owikh84 - i7 3930K @ 5.0ghz - 7970 x3 CF @ 1275/1700 - P 24015










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2735419


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hi guys, updated mine... here goes.
Stewart At MSD ---- i7 2600K running @ 4.4K 7970HD x2 in Crossfire both running 1175/1600/1.225v Score = P14762










Verification Link --http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2756209


----------



## Denim-187

Give me third place please...... Highest on AIR?

*Denim-187 - i7 2700k @ 5.0ghz - 7970 x2 CF @ 1250/1700 - P 17099*


----------



## slice259

Update to my last score. 4.4 Ghz i5 750 -- Crossfire 7970's 1265/1800

Verification Link ---- http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2750146



Thanks


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> Update to my last score. 4.4 Ghz i5 750 -- Crossfire 7970's 1265/1800
> Verification Link ---- http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2750146
> 
> Thanks


Nice overclock man


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> 7970 x2 CF @ 1250/1700 - P 17077


Impressive mate, are they both running the same speed or just one of them?


----------



## TahoeDust

Cranked up my cards just a bit...please update my score.

*TahoeDust - i7 2700K - Crossfire HD6950 - P11278 Score*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2665453


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*
> 
> Impressive mate, are they both running the same speed or just one of them?


Hey, Thnx








They're both running at 1250/1700mhz.


----------



## iryont

*iryont - i7-3930k - GTX 590 Quad-SLI - P18217 Score*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2766787

Not really satisfied.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*
> 
> Hey, Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both running at 1250/1700mhz.


Damn, wish mine would go that high!


----------



## WiL11o6

Here's mine


----------



## HaPPyCaMPer75

HaPPyCaMPer7575 - 3930k - 7970 cf - P16982 Score



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2807420


----------



## HaPPyCaMPer75

this place still get updated?


----------



## Faster/Denis

I also want to play =D

Faster --- i7 3930K --- 2x HD 7970 --- P21208



Faster --- i7 3930K --- 4x HD 7970 --- P29683



my rig =D


----------



## HaPPyCaMPer75

how did you hit 21208 on cf??


----------



## Faster/Denis

just i73930K @5.3Ghz and CF 7970 @1300/1750


----------



## karnige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> just i73930K @5.3Ghz and CF 7970 @1300/1750


WoW, ur on the hall of fame too xD nice rig man!


----------



## skitzab1

hear is mine







old tec


----------



## dmasteR

i7 2600K with a stock GTX 470

P4778

Is this correct or really low?


----------



## Faster/Denis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karnige*
> 
> WoW, ur on the hall of fame too xD nice rig man!


Thx man


----------



## skitzab1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2826731

skitzab1 i7860 nvidia gtx 570 P11902 Score


----------



## karnige

Karnige ---- i5 2500k @ 4.5GHz

GTX 560 Ti HAWK x2

P8876 Score








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2841298


----------



## Jonnykiv

I have a feeling mine is very low. P6809

3DMark11


----------



## bom

Bom ---- Intel i7 950 @ 4.5GHz (@1.425V voltages get crazy past 4.4GHz for my chip usually only 1.325V for 4.4 )

GTX 470 SLI @ 875MHz Core, 1750MHz Shader, 1800MHz Memory (@1087mV)

P11473
Was suprised to see no 470's on the top and tried to get some up there


----------



## KwiqNiss

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2896615

p9300

2600k, 16GB PC3 17000, GTX-590

Stock clock


----------



## skitzab1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2901286

skitzab1 i7860 nvidia gtx 570 P12022 Score


----------



## nicolasl46

i7 2600k @ 4.8Ghz and GTX570 HD SLI = P10673 I think its kind of low, what do you guys think?


----------



## Sammole

Hey Guys, Im very VERY new to all this, downloaded a trail version of 3D Mark 11 Basic Edition, Ran it at Performance, didnt tweak anything, these are the results i got, are they a bit low for my rig?


----------



## bom

Just wanted to pass the guy above me so fine tuned a little more, since he was only above by a couple points.

Bom ---- Intel Core i7 950 @ 4.4GHz

GTX 470 SLI 885/1770/1800

P11499


----------



## simonfredette

I did my first test with 3d mark and got a score of P2934 running an i7 960 @ 3.6 Ghz , and a EVGA GTX 550 ti running at core 981 shader 1962 and memory at 2257 .. I dont know if thats good , I mean for almost stock , 3D mark puts it over its average ..


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

*Stu-Crossfire
i7 2600K running @ 5.27Ghz - 7970HD x3 in trifire running 1125/1575 / Score = P21118
*


----------



## Jonnykiv

I got P8429 on my single 7950 oc'ed to 1100/1500 using 1125mv. Will post a pic later

Link!

EDIT: How do I update my graphics adapter to the FM approved version?


----------



## TJB_SC

Can I? Old rig...
TJB_SC --- i7 2600k --- 2x GTX580 --- P14240

TJB_SC --- i7 2600k --- 1x GTX580 --- P8463


----------



## Eggy88

Eggy88 --- i7 3960X --- 4x HD6970 --- P19622



It annoys me that i got a bug with the combined score, 50% of the times i would get a decent 25-26k GPU score but a crappy 7k Combined score, the other 50% was a crappy 22k GPU score but then a decent Combined score. (Just for a comparison i got a combined score of 10k with 3x 6970.


----------



## DB006

i7 2600k @ 5ghz, PowerColor 7970 @ 1200/1700

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2987891

P10116 3DMarks


----------



## kfxsti

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2642379
ran at 1/28/12 7:02:48 PM
old but what the heck.got to get some overclocking stable. now that the rasa is installed.

here is mine. but why does everything show my cpu at 1604 MHz? am i missing something in the bios?


----------



## nicolasl46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2642379
> ran at 1/28/12 7:02:48 PM
> old but what the heck.got to get some overclocking stable. now that the rasa is installed.
> here is mine. but why does everything show my cpu at 1604 MHz? am i missing something in the bios?


It happens to me too, I think that when you start 3dmark and there is no load on your CPU, it reads it at 1.6Ghz because by default MoBos are set up to change CPU speed according to the load. I had my 2600k OCd to 5Ghz, and 3dmark still showed 1.6Ghz LOL


----------



## Darkcyde

Darkcyde --- i7 3820 @ 5GHz --- CFX HD 7970s @ 1100/1475 --- P15570


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Finally got around to setting up the beast in its final SLI config (been doing some testing with my old rig and one of my 580's). Of course by the time I get around to posting my new SB-E benches the 7970's are dominating! Oh well, this is by far my highest score so far in 3DMark11:

*Majin SSJ Eric --- i7 3960X @ 4.8GHz --- SLI GTX 580 Lightnings @ 950/2100 --- P14757*


----------



## Faster/Denis

now I'm in the 30k+ club









Faster --- i7 3960x --- 4x HD 7970 --- P30346



Faster --- i7 3960x --- 3x HD 7970 --- P27294



Faster --- i7 3960x --- 2x HD 7970 --- P21860


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicolasl46*
> 
> It happens to me too, I think that when you start 3dmark and there is no load on your CPU, it reads it at 1.6Ghz because by default MoBos are set up to change CPU speed according to the load. I had my 2600k OCd to 5Ghz, and 3dmark still showed 1.6Ghz LOL


thanks dude. had me wondering.


----------



## trippinonprozac

trippinonprozac --- CPU i7 2600K @ 5.1ghz ---- RAM Gskills Ripjaws Z @ 2133 9-10-9

GPU Sapphire 7970 @ 1300mhz / 1550mhz

PScore 11062


----------



## wireeater

Wireeater, CPU 2500k @ 4.8ghz, 2x7950 @ 1075/[email protected] max load.



I'm not sure if this score is avg, good, really good or what for my setup so if someone can let me know that would be awesome.

I just spent the past two hours finding the sweet spots on the CPU and GPU for OC since I watered the machine last night.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> Wireeater, CPU 2500k @ 4.8ghz, 2x7950 @ 1075/[email protected] max load.
> 
> I'm not sure if this score is avg, good, really good or what for my setup so if someone can let me know that would be awesome.
> I just spent the past two hours finding the sweet spots on the CPU and GPU for OC since I watered the machine last night.


Your 2500K is holding you back on PScore. I get nearly P15000 with my sig rig but my graphics score is 2k lower than yours. 3960X at 4.8GHz is a beast!


----------



## OverSightX

I'll add mine here again. my 920 seems to be holding my score back a bit.

P15187: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3033507


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN - i7 3960 - GTX 680 SLI - P18609


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster/Denis*
> 
> now I'm in the 30k+ club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faster --- i7 3960x --- 4x HD 7970 --- P30346
> 
> Faster --- i7 3960x --- 3x HD 7970 --- P27294
> 
> Faster --- i7 3960x --- 2x HD 7970 --- P21860


Faster. If I cheat like you, and disable tessellation, I get around 31K. Nothing extraordinary with your score.

Try with tessalation at default instead of cheating.


----------



## Farih

A tiny little score of the new 7850


----------



## qwwwizx

Single HD7970, P11582 on Watercooling (see my rig for details)

These scores are done without AMD tesselation cheat (so they are to be compared with Nvidia, and valid according to futuremark)



3dmark verification url

BTW: Faster cheats, and upload results that are invalid. It isnt visible because he doesnt post verification URL. If cheating is allowed I guess people will start using Lucid MVP and get 20K on single card configurations and results has nothing to do with graphics performance anymore.


----------



## FtW 420

Faster is an hwbot bencher, to be competitive there you have to disable tess like everyone else. Although he shouldn't be posting them in here since the OP has default settings in the rules which generally means leave tesselation alone. Using MVP won't be allowed at the bot as it stands, so looks like the benchers won't get used to running it that way.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> CDMAN - i7 3960 - GTX 680 SLI - P18609
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Excellent mate!

Looking forward to tri and quad sli scores from someone pretty soon


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Faster is an hwbot bencher, to be competitive there you have to disable tess like everyone else. Although he shouldn't be posting them in here since the OP has default settings in the rules which generally means leave tesselation alone. Using MVP won't be allowed at the bot as it stands, so looks like the benchers won't get used to running it that way.


He's got a habit of posting hwbot benches in non-hwbot bench threads.









Btw CDMAN, its easy to tell if someone is messing with the TESS setting in this bench. Just require them to post the 3dmark link to their run. The bench will disclaim that tess was off at the top of the run notes.


----------



## CDMAN

Update - All scores will require a verification URL along with the data line and screen shot.

Thread Updated:

My latest score:


----------



## Farih

Cheap little 7850's in CF is some serious power.









Clocks are just at catalyst overdrive max's [1050/1450]

I bet i can take it over P12500 with a slightly better overclock


----------



## Joshcurry88

Not sure if I did this right.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3129388


----------



## HyperMatrix

HyperMatrix ---- i7 2600 ---- GTX 680 SLI ---- P17050

Problem is I'm running this on my crappy Asus p8p67 evo board, which is 8x/8x sli. So that holds it back a tad bit.







And I'm jealous of all these sandy bridge e systems. Easy point boost from it. Still my score should do well for the i7 2600k processor category. =D



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3130980


----------



## wermad

Here's my score. A personal best and not bad for a setup that's a couple of gens old







. There's a bit left in three cards that are running higher voltage bios, but the 4th is running stock bios atm.

wermad ---- i7 3820 ---- Quad sli GTX 480 ---- P18166



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3136018;jsessionid=1r1da2j9kzupw1rzdxytsf209g


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Faster is an hwbot bencher, to be competitive there you have to disable tess like everyone else. Although he shouldn't be posting them in here since the OP has default settings in the rules which generally means leave tesselation alone. Using MVP won't be allowed at the bot as it stands, so looks like the benchers won't get used to running it that way.


Hahah, HWbot has you disable tessellation now? My sig has never been more accurate.


----------



## Ghooble

Ghooble -- P5867--4.2ghz 2500k--800 core GTX 470


How's my score?


----------



## BrawndoQC

BrawndoQC ---- i7 2600k @ 5.1GHZ ---- HD 7970 crossfire ---- P15390

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3174265


----------



## simousatk

hello


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## simousatk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


thank you


----------



## Farih

Just barely made a top30 score









Farih ---- i7 2600k @ 4,8GHZ ---- HD 7850 crossfire ---- P12373

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3207885


----------



## quakermaas

Quakermaas ---- i7 3930k @ 4,8GHZ ---- HD 7970 crossfire ---- P18091

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3225698


----------



## simousatk

simousatk ===== i7 3930k @5.1ghz ====== sli gtx680 ======= P19108

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3249555;jsessionid=3iekm912zf6c1wru3c87cry3u

http://hwbot.org/submission/2275887_


----------



## Jacrabby

1 MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr ll.
Voltage 1.1
Core:900Mhz
Memory Clock: 2200Mhz


----------



## Quagmire LXIX

Hello all, thanks for working the thread CDMAN. Cheers.

Quagmire LXIX --- i7 980X --- GTX 680 SLI --- P17255

Score Link


----------



## Methodical

Methodical----i7 2600k----GTX680 sli----P16216



3DMark11 Pscore


----------



## simousatk

simousatk

3930k

sligtx680

P19477 score link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3322608


----------



## koniu777

koniu777----3930k----GTX 680 SLI----P19304 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3353068


----------



## v-nom001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simousatk*
> 
> simousatk
> 
> 3930k
> 
> sligtx680
> 
> P19477 score link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3322608


nice score


----------



## simousatk

hello







thank you my friend








I waits for the stake has in the daytime







To post my best score


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## FtW 420

Not quite top 30, but ran with tess enabled the other day when I started testing clocks & might as well post it here. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3394179


----------



## v-nom001

Great score FTW


----------



## TheBenson

GTX 680 SLI 3770k


----------



## Zachariah

Zachariah ---- i7-3770K

PowerColor 7950 Crossfire

P15711 Score



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3418210


----------



## drjon

drjon - - - i7 3930k - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire - - - P23896


----------



## drjon

drjon - - - i7 3930k - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire - - - P23896

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3424549


----------



## tahoward

TaHoward ---- 2600k

GTX 690

P16214 Score

3dmark.com3dm11/3444042


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Cheesemaster

I got 25000P score is that good?


----------



## drjon

drjon - - - i7 3930k - - - AMD Radeon 7970 quadfire - - - P25560

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3455903


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric ---- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4800MHz ---- 2 x MSI R7970 Lightning CF ---- 1225MHz / 1750MHz ---- P18324*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3456538;jsessionid=1klev67v1h1m97exo1mtxefe2


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric ---- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4800MHz ---- 2 x MSI R7970 Lightning CF ---- 1225MHz / 1750MHz ---- P18324*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3456538;jsessionid=1klev67v1h1m97exo1mtxefe2


When I saw this I was reminded of that one scene in Swingers where Trent jumps on to the table in the coffee shop, lol.


----------



## OcSlave

Ocslave ---- i7 3770k --- 2x windforce gtx670 --- P16580

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3462440;jsessionid=b8sxyl8577481rwven8lgn6hs


----------



## Benchmarksli

i7-3770k @ 4.8 EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature SLI 22462 GPU score!


Single GTX 680 Signature overclocked to 1333Mhz core and 7000Mhz memory on stock air cooling1 no volt mods. 12168 GPU score on a single card







That's faster than sli 570!


Ninja edit:
12242 gpu score with one GTX 680


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3473960;jsessionid=k37hge053nfo1cqfi1qrroygd


----------



## Besty

My submission.

Besty - 3930k - 2 x 7970 - P18649

2 x 7970 1309/1885 - 3930k @ 5.0GHZ



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3431164


----------



## ACIDpwns

ACIDpwns----i7 3930k | 4.5ghz---- GTX 680 SLI | 1166/1581

P18065


----------



## Cheesemaster

CheeseMaster ---- 3960x

690gtx (Quad)

P27529


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Btw CDMAN, its easy to tell if someone is messing with the TESS setting in this bench. Just require them to post the 3dmark link to their run. The bench will disclaim that tess was off at the top of the run notes.


I dont think so... I did a trick just to test how reliable is 3dmark11 and i manage to boost over 1.200 points and the darn thing dont even knew i had tesselation off.

My regular run ((24/7 on air, no sweat, no suicide run.. no boost aka [consistent power performance] lol, im not after virtual rep anyway))
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3539507

My cheat run
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3539471

9533 to 10701 what about that?? so easy to do too, NO LUCID VIRTU btw!!!!! It is simpler than that..

But people still use synthetic benchmarks to prove the power of hardware..

Is either find a known game that requires raw power like Crysis or Metro (specially bad optimized like metro) for real benchmarks and higher resolutions (neither ati/nvidia optimized game) or this competitions are JUST numbers and dont prove nothing..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont think so... I did a trick just to test how reliable is 3dmark11 and i manage to boost over 1.200 points and the darn thing dont even knew i had tesselation off.
> My regular run
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3539507
> My cheat run
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3539471
> 9533 to 10701 what about that?? so easy to do too, NO LUCID VIRTU btw!!!!! It is simpler than that..
> But people still use synthetic benchmarks to prove the power of hardware..
> Is either find a known game that requires raw power like Crysis or Metro (specially bad optimized like metro) for real benchmarks and higher resolutions (neither ati/nvidia optimized game) or this competitions are JUST numbers and dont prove nothing..


You can still look at the gpu scores & clocks to see if tesselation was enabled or not, kinda like with physx in the cpu score of 3dmark vantage, although the difference isn't as large & with driver updates that could improve scores it might not always be easy.
BTW competitions ARE pretty much just numbers, they're about tweaking your system to get higher numbers, although in the end it generally comes down to tweaking, cooling, & luck in the silicon lottery.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I dont think so... I did a trick just to test how reliable is 3dmark11 and i manage to boost over 1.200 points and the darn thing dont even knew i had tesselation off.
> My regular run ((24/7 on air, no sweat, no suicide run.. no boost aka [consistent power performance] lol, im not after virtual rep anyway))
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3539507
> My cheat run
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3539471
> 9533 to 10701 what about that?? so easy to do too, NO LUCID VIRTU btw!!!!! It is simpler than that..
> But people still use synthetic benchmarks to prove the power of hardware..
> Is either find a known game that requires raw power like Crysis or Metro (specially bad optimized like metro) for real benchmarks and higher resolutions (neither ati/nvidia optimized game) or this competitions are JUST numbers and dont prove nothing..


Read the date. Futuremark just removed the disclaimer, why I dunno.

What did you do with the tess slider btw? In both runs it says tess factor was five and your slider set at 10.

Anyways, I dislike 3dmark as a bench with it's switching in and out of 3d screens 100 times a bench it's so darn annoying.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You can still look at the gpu scores & clocks to see if tesselation was enabled or not, kinda like with physx in the cpu score of 3dmark vantage, although the difference isn't as large & with driver updates that could improve scores it might not always be easy.
> BTW competitions ARE pretty much just numbers, they're about tweaking your system to get higher numbers, although in the end it generally comes down to tweaking, cooling, & luck in the silicon lottery.


This +1 right now!!!!

Hey do you have run compute applications with those clocks on your 7970??
Im wondering how many keys you manage to run @ second on those clocks on a wpa/wpa2 encryption attack from a dictionary...

I jump from 6870's 126,000 to around 160,000 keys at second on a single 7970 @ 1200/1800...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Read the date. Futuremark just removed the disclaimer, why I dunno.
> What did you do with the tess slider btw? In both runs it says tess factor was five and your slider set at 10.
> Anyways, I dislike 3dmark as a bench with it's switching in and out of 3d screens 100 times a bench it's so darn annoying.


It is pretty simple, i just enable tess on and off between the run and right after web submission. was thinking on making a batch at first just to prove the point, but simplicity and lazyness told me to try first the easy way...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> [email protected]#$%.


Damn, you shouldn't post that, but I guess if one is dead set on cheating they will find their way. On the bright when a submission is in question, we will just have to verify the old fashioned way.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Damn, you shouldn't post that, but I guess if one is dead set on cheating they will find their way. On the bright when a submission is in question, we will just have to verify the old fashioned way.


Well then why you ask me lol... Im using an ati so you guys see how bias i am, im sharing a way to cheat the system..
Is possible in either side..

*Im sharing this for the community as a whole...*

Now, in before all ati users are cheating lol...

Stick to game benchmarks...


----------



## Mhill2029

Mhill2029...........i7-3930k @ 4.6ghz...............4x GTX 680 in SLI @ 1006/1502 ..................P24963

Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3557390



I'll do better when i have time...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Well then why you ask me lol... Im using an ati so you guys see how bias i am, im sharing a way to cheat the system..
> Is possible in either side..
> *Im sharing this for the community as a whole...*
> Now, in before all ati users are cheating lol...
> Stick to game benchmarks...


Search my posts in this thread and the Heaven 2.5 thread. And as FTW mentioned, it's not hard to tell by the numbers, besides the fact that we can replicate each others numbers if need be to get the ball park.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Search my posts in this thread and the Heaven 2.5 thread. And as FTW mentioned, it's not hard to tell by the numbers, besides the fact that we can replicate each others numbers if need be to get the ball park.


Yup thats true hardest way tho.. Would be funny to inject frames ala virtu, just need the right code even with a 2nd gpu would work and clocks can be custom changed on the fly too, numbers would match perfectly... But im not into that task is not worth it on my end. Leave that to the real cheaters out there..

See, programs read everything thru software and this can be exploited..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This +1 right now!!!!
> Hey do you have run compute applications with those clocks on your 7970??
> Im wondering how many keys you manage to run @ second on those clocks on a wpa/wpa2 encryption attack from a dictionary...
> I jump from 6870's 126,000 to around 160,000 keys at second on a single 7970 @ 1200/1800...


I haven't, when running a frozen gpu I tend to stick with whichever benchmark I'm out to beat that day, it can be a juggling act to keep the temperatures stable while tweaking settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Damn, you shouldn't post that, but I guess if one is dead set on cheating they will find their way. On the bright when a submission is in question, we will just have to verify the old fashioned way.


I think 3dmark is still working on ways to verify, I know they are working to be able to detect MVP, not sure if they will actually verify about tesselation. They never did set up to detect physx with vantage, although some forums compared vantage scores with physx enabled, it was considered a cheat in others.
I don't really consider tess disabling a cheat since i generally go with Hwbot benchmark rules (where tess disabling is allowed, so I have to do it to be competitive).
But since this thread is about default settings (pretty much means tess enabled) tess disabled scores don't belong here, the 'post your 3dmark 11 scores' thread is more of a free for all thread for such things.
The users may have to keep an eye on the gpu clocks & scores from AMD subs to keep CDman from getting overworked trying to spot tess disabled, hopefully the honor system works.


----------



## ACIDpwns

ACIDpwns...........i7-3930k @ 4.4ghz...............2x GTX 680 in SLI @ 1160/1589 ..................P18491

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3564320


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3512465 single GPU reff. card stock cooled OC`d CPU OC`d and watercooled #39 on Nvidia forums and #2 for a single card setup on said forum


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3512465 single GPU reff. card stock cooled OC`d CPU OC`d and watercooled #39 on Nvidia forums and #2 for a single card setup on said forum


Crazy gpu score boost with the MVP, that's like a 1400Mhz core card...


----------



## blizzard182cold

they do perform well though well enough in some games to more then double the avg fps and at very stable rates it works fine for me so far but we will see how it holds up


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3563775

Wow, I could have sworn i posted this.. sorry, I must have fudged somewhere...

CheeseMaster

[email protected]

quad 690gtx

P27529


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3563775
> Wow, I could have sworn i posted this.. sorry, I must have fudged somewhere...
> CheeseMaster
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> quad 690gtx
> 
> P27529


You did, post 1024.
420 FTW?


----------



## CDMAN

CheeseMaster, your score was already updated. You are in the number 2 spot.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> CheeseMaster, your score was already updated. You are in the number 2 spot.


Wow i have much work to do.....i'm only 5th!


----------



## Cheesemaster

Fail sausage....


----------



## NateST

7970 @ 1245/1765

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3572578

10266P

Graphics Score
10605
Physics Score
9357
Combined Score
9387


----------



## ACIDpwns

ACIDpwns...........i7-3930k @ 4474.8Mhz ...............2x GTX 680 in SLI @ 1166/1698 ..................P18773

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3579329


----------



## ACIDpwns

I know i knocked you out the top 3 CDMan but can a brotha get an update.......cause i have a feeling ur working ur ass off to get a higher score then me then update me to 4th instead of the 3rd....and if you do im gonna get a higher score i promise..lol... A little friendly competition should be good for high benchmarks right?....haha


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## NateFosterSr

Thought someone might find this interesting and I would enjoy feedback. This pic is a side by side of my 6950 2gb Unlocked(920/1400) Virtu MVP on / Virtu MVP off. I was impressed. (3570k at 4.4)
Left side is not valid only because Virtu MVP was enabled.
Again I would love to hear feedback or ideas. My guess is that the more gpu power you have the lower the amount Lucid works ?


----------



## blizzard182cold

it kinda works its a work around for the GPU it kinda takes all that its working on rendering wise and skips certain bits so to say to make things seem better it has potential its a new idea very innovative and is well worth using and giving feedback on for future research of course it seems to lower overall FPS but the AVG FPS over all is much more stable and higher then without from my XP

oh pic`s in profile show 3D Mark 11 scores both with and without


----------



## TechSilver13

Skyler2Dope ---- 2600k @5026

Asus TOP 670 SLI

P15816 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3608989


----------



## Arizonian

*Arizonian - i7 3770K 4.5 GHz - EVGA GTX 690 1044 Core 1594 Memory 1149 Boost* - CPU-Z Validation

*3DMark11 Score P16934 Validation*



*Kepler Boost GPU #1 1175 MHz / GPU #2 1201 MHz - 301.42 Drivers*


----------



## OzGoD

MSI R7970 Tri-Fire stock volts @ GPU 1110Mhz Memory 1600Mhz / 3820 @ 5Ghz - DDR3 @ 1666Mhz 6-6-6-18-1T 4x2GB Quad Channel (pic shows Tri-Channel - but Im using quad)
Will volt unlock and overclock and see what happens next?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3632682









[/URL]


----------



## Canis-X

Canis-X ---- Intel i7 3930k

GTX590 (Quad SLi)

P18183 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3606988


----------



## Alphatek45

3770k @ 4223Mhz / GTX670 FTW SLI
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3654904
Alphatek45


----------



## jcho285

2600k @ 5.1 / 680 SLI
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3655269

P16828


----------



## wint0nic

This is my score, owns a gtx 590 quad SLi.


----------



## Mkilbride

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3657815

EVGA GTX670 FTW - Single card.

Good or bad results?


----------



## Alphatek45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3657815
> 
> EVGA GTX670 FTW - Single card.
> 
> Good or bad results?


That's right where I was at before going SLI.


----------



## africanos23

africanos23 ---- i7 3930k

Gtx680 Sli

P17816 Score

I think im somewhere in the top 10 for sli crossfire . This is not a suicide run just a normal overclock on the 3930k @ 4.3ghz and the 680s clocked at 1202mhz and 3225 on the ram. System runs stable on everything .

Asus Gtx680 Sli Reference

3D Mark Score P17816


----------



## Benchmarksli

*CPU: i7-3770k @ 4.8GHz
GPU1: 1250/7100
GPU2: 1250/7100
GPU Score: 22,912*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3684393


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *africanos23*
> 
> 
> africanos23 ---- i7 3930k
> 
> Gtx680 Sli
> 
> P17816 Score
> I think im somewhere in the top 10 for sli crossfire . This is not a suicide run just a normal overclock on the 3930k @ 4.3ghz and the 680s clocked at 1202mhz and 3225 on the ram. System runs stable on everything .
> Asus Gtx680 Sli Reference
> 3D Mark Score P17816


Wow, I topped your overall score with Ivy Bridge... My GPU score put me over the top.









*P18327 with Ivy Bridge!
23,049 GPU SCORE!

CPU: i7-3770k @ 4.8
GPU1: 1255MHz/7180MHz
GPU2: 1255MHz/7180MHz*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3685577



C'mon, put me on the list. I have the fastest two cards on ocn.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Wow, I topped your overall score with Ivy Bridge... My GPU score put me over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P18327 with Ivy Bridge!
> 23,049 GPU SCORE!
> CPU: i7-3770k @ 4.8
> GPU1: 1255MHz/7180MHz
> GPU2: 1255MHz/7180MHz*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3685577
> 
> C'mon, put me on the list. I have the fastest two cards on ocn.


No you don't dude...... They are not stable, i have noticed with 3Dmark11 you can run higher clocks that are unstable... How bout you run a 100% GPU stable overclock bench and then come back...








i can guarentee your cards will be at a much lower frequency and your score would be well under 18,000


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> No you don't dude...... They are not stable, i have noticed with 3Dmark11 you can run higher clocks that are unstable... How bout you run a 100% GPU stable overclock bench and then come back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can guarentee your cards will be at a much lower frequency and your score would be well under 18,000


Depends on your definition of stable, passing 3dmark 11 & getting the screen & verification is stable enough for 3dmark 11, which is the goal in this thread.
What is a 100% gpu stable overclock bench?


----------



## Mhill2029

Mhill2029...........i7-3930k @ 4.6ghz...............4x GTX 680 in SLI @ 1006/1502 ..................P25239

Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3724188


----------



## juanP

3770k at 4.5 with quad sli gtx 690 - basic overclock ...still tweaking


----------



## w00dzy

I'm not over the moon with mine - is this normal? - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3725437


----------



## w00dzy

It says my cpu clock is 1600mhz? when I check in cpuz it goes from 1600 up to my overclock at 4900 when on load?

Tried again.. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3725665


----------



## wint0nic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juanP*
> 
> 3770k at 4.5 with quad sli gtx 690 - basic overclock ...still tweaking


Pretty low for 4 GPU's, I get that with 3.


----------



## juanP

juanp - 3770k - gtx690(quad sli) - P22426

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3727713


----------



## juanP

[quote name="wint0nic"
Pretty low for 4 GPU's, I get that with 3.[/quote]

i might be doing something very wrong then.
maybe my oc settings are not correct


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juanP*
> 
> [quote name="wint0nic"
> Pretty low for 4 GPU's, I get that with 3.


i might be doing something very wrong then.
maybe my oc settings are not correct[/quote]

Not very wrong, settings you have are pretty good. wint0nic has a 6 core so gets higher physics scores easier. Looks like you could OC the cpu a bit more yet (doesn't need to be all prime stable, just stable enough to pass the physics test with temps in control). You have a good memory kit, should be able to tighten a bit to 10-12-12 at that frequency, think I was running about 1.7V or so for 2600Mhz 9-11-11 with 2 x 4Gb dimms.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Wow, I topped your overall score with Ivy Bridge... My GPU score put me over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P18327 with Ivy Bridge!
> 23,049 GPU SCORE!
> CPU: i7-3770k @ 4.8
> GPU1: 1255MHz/7180MHz
> GPU2: 1255MHz/7180MHz*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3685577
> 
> *C'mon, put me on the list. I have the fastest two cards on ocn*.


I Beg to differ....... *i win*


----------



## richycreations

just ran a test everything standard out of the box, gtx 670ichill scored 14,205 which i think is quiet good for 1 card. see in a day or two if i can really start pushing the system for better results.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3735746


----------



## Dirtyworks

Hey, I bet I can do some damage.. Hmm.


----------



## Canis-X

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3735489

Intel i7 3930k @ 5.0Ghz
2 X nVidia GTX590 @ 685/1420/1965

3DMark score P18387

Graphics 20855

Physics 15739

Combined score 11212


----------



## richycreations

does anyone know why when you turn everything to do with lucid mvp it still says its running. mvp controll panel everything disabled. what gives?

look how it manipulates gpu score
gtx 670 @ 1316mhz/6660mhz










just playing around with afterburner and kombuster at 1320mhz/7002mhz @ 56 degrees fan 65%, 115% power. Am I going to hit some sort of thermal wall before somthing else pop's?


----------



## Arniebomba

[email protected]
GTX 680 SLI
3DMark11 17326P

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3740975


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richycreations*
> 
> just ran a test everything standard out of the box, gtx 670ichill scored 14,205 which i think is quiet good for 1 card. see in a day or two if i can really start pushing the system for better results.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3735746


That is actually a bit too good for 1 card, beats a vmodded gtx670 at 1450/1878 (current record holder for single gtx 670 http://hwbot.org/submission/2286205_x_powerx800pro_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_670_11407_marks )

Was this with MVP? If not something bugged out...


----------



## thestache

Add me baby.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3737261


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Add me baby.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3737261


What CPU freq is that running at?


----------



## richycreations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That is actually a bit too good for 1 card, beats a vmodded gtx670 at 1450/1878 (current record holder for single gtx 670 http://hwbot.org/submission/2286205_x_powerx800pro_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_670_11407_marks )
> Was this with MVP? If not something bugged out...


This had MVP on, this is why I was saying in the screenshot just how much it manipulates the scores, and when I turn it all off 3d mark still says its on. I done 1 test with my card on slight overclock with everything to do with MVP off and scored over 10,200. After seeing just how high this card can overclock at such low temperatures going to push for higher. Had it on kombuster last night 1320mhz/7002mhz, not even breaking a sweat past 56 degrees


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> What CPU freq is that running at?


I7 2700k @ 4900mhz with HT on and 1.436v


----------



## Vonnis

Free version aww yeah.







Best result with everyday settings so far.
Vonnis ---- i7 920 @ ~4.2ghz ---- GTX 680 SLI ---- P16006
[/URL]


----------



## Arniebomba

i7 3770K @ 4.8Ghz
Asus GTX 680 DCII TOP SLI
2DMark 11 score: P18547 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3745587


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> i7 3770K @ 4.8Ghz
> Asus GTX 680 DCII TOP SLI
> 2DMark 11 score: P18547 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3745587
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Monster scoreeee. gratz u beat my gpu score by 900 points


----------



## Canis-X

Did some tweakin tonight.....

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3749371


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Monster scoreeee. gratz u beat my gpu score by 900 points


Tnx! Quite happy with the score for now


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Tnx! Quite happy with the score for now


They're both pretty dam good.


----------



## Philliesfan

Add me, I know its not near 680/7970 scores but its not bad for 580s.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


You've updated and added my lower score


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> You've updated and added my lower score


Hi arniebomba - repost your score. CDMAN marks his last updated post when he re-updates the thread. He's doing a great job with all the entries and ones bound to get by.

Glad to hear you topped your score. WTG!


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hi arniebomba - repost your score. CDMAN marks his last updated post when he re-updates the thread. He's doing a great job with all the entries and ones bound to get by.
> Glad to hear you topped your score. WTG!


Will do when i get home!








And thanks to CDMAN for the effort and adding me as a OCN newbee to the list


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Thanks.

WIsh I saved my single GTX 690 score before formatting that HDD, it was competitive. 17900 if I remember.


----------



## strong island 1

Please post my score. I should be in top 30.

strong island 1 - 3930k - 2 EVGA 680 FTW 4gb in sli - P18184



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3765096


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Please post my score. I should be in top 30.
> strong island 1 - 3930k - 2 EVGA 680 FTW 4gb in sli - P18184
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3765096


Thats top 10 bro, nice job.


----------



## strong island 1

The only problem is my physics score seems really low for 5.0ghz.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> The only problem is my physics score seems really low for 5.0ghz.


You need to have your quad ram running @2133MHz and up with decent timings to get a good Physics score.


----------



## Benchmarksli

CDMAN, when you get a chance can you update the chart? I'm running GTX 680 SLI, not crossfire 7970, thanks.


----------



## xoleras

edit: updated score posted on pg112


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^

Beefie!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 - 3930k - 2 EVGA 680 4gb - P18388

Hi, if you could please use this as my score that would be great. I was able to get a little more out of the gpu's.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3773370


----------



## nicedart

nice to see those i7 920's up there!


----------



## Arizonian

*Arizonian ---- Ivy i7 3770K [4.5] ---- EVGA GTX 690 ---- P17011 Score*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3778572



EVGA GTX 690 Base 1044 / Memory 1594 / Boost 1149 = Kepler Boost GPU #1 1175 & GPU #2 1201


----------



## fewness

*Fewness -- 3930k -- 2x Gigabyte 680 SLI -- P19482 Score*



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3796323


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES 980x 2x evga 680 4gb FTW P17225

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3796629


----------



## KMEFF

KMEFF - 3930K - X3 EVGA 560 TI 448 CORE CLASSIFIED - P17271



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3810895


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Member Name *BodgeITandRun* Processor *i7 990x* GPU Name *HD7970 X 2* Score P*16246*



Link to original http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3809592


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My physics score is really low, but the graphics score pulls me up a tad.

I'm just not very well versed with OC'ing the IB I7 3770K yet.

P17239










GnarlyCharlie ---- I7 3770K @ 4.4Ghz, MSI GTX 680 Lightning SLI @ 1305/6525


----------



## fewness

MSI lightning 680 is by far the best card for overclocking now


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> MSI lightning 680 is by far the best card for overclocking now *in 3dmark11.*


FTFY


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> FTFY


My Heaven 3 is 115.2/2901

ETA: Now 117.1/2949

There is one 7970 Xfire guy ahead of (my potential spot) by .5 FPS/0014 Score with a 3770K, all the higher scores are from more powerful CPU rigs. I just started working on OC'ing my CPU, but I'm not a bit ashamed of my Heaven 3 score.


----------



## dph314

I thought many 7970s have a lot of trouble hitting 1300mhz?

Anyways, here's mine-
_____


*dph314 - 2500k - 680 Lightning SLI - P16,014*


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> My Heaven 3 is 115.2/2901
> There is one 7970 Xfire guy ahead of (my potential spot) by .5 FPS/0014 Score with a 3770K, all the higher scores are from more powerful CPU rigs. I just started working on OC'ing my CPU, but I'm not a bit ashamed of my Heaven 3 score.


My Heaven 3.0 is 119.2 and there are three CF 7970 rigs ahead of mine...







Besides, there are guys on here with 680's and X79 CPU's who still can't touch the 7970's in Heaven. It just favors AMD cards like 3dmark11 favors Nvidia...


----------



## fewness

We can have a 3dmark+Heaven+Cinebench total score race, like the old 3dmark03+05+06+Vantage+aquamark one. That should be fun.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> We can have a 3dmark+Heaven+Cinebench total score race, like the old 3dmark03+05+06+Vantage+aquamark one. That should be fun.


It would be cool, triplec isn't around anymore to update the old thread & I never got access to the spreadsheet to help out with updates, that thread pretty much died.


----------



## xoleras

xoleras - 3700k - 680 Lightning SLI - P18,662

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3806836


----------



## cole2109

@xoleras
Gpu MHz?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> xoleras - 3700k - 680 Lightning SLI - P18,662
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3806836
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score.









Looks like the 680 Lightnings with i7 3770 [4.6] did comparably to 7970 Lightnings with i7 3960X on air. Looks like from your bio specs both are hitting *1325* MHz Core.

From what I read aren't 680 Lightnings still stuck at 1.175v cap? Is MSI coming out with an unlock voltage to higher cap BIOS?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 680 Lightnings with i7 3770 [4.6] did comparably to 7970 Lightnings with i7 3960X on air. Looks like from your bio specs both are hitting *1325* MHz Core.
> From what I read aren't 680 Lightnings still stuck at 1.175v cap? Is MSI coming out with an unlock voltage to higher cap BIOS?


Afterburner 2.2.3 is going to give the Triple Overvoltage support (up to 1.8v from what I've heard). But the software shows a max 1.212v as of now, yet voltmeters have been reading the LN2 BIOS as going all the way up to 1.25v.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Afterburner 2.2.3 is going to give the Triple Overvoltage support (up to 1.8v from what I've heard). But the software shows a max 1.212v as of now, yet voltmeters have been reading the LN2 BIOS as going all the way up to 1.25v.


Thanks dph314 for the confirmation at this time that 1.212v are default on the 680 Lightnings which is an increase from reference 1.175v. I'm sure it helped for Xoleras's Lightnings hitting 1325 MHz Core. Thanks for what voltages has been suggested might be forthcoming.







I couldn't find the info on voltage specs for the MSI GTX 680 Lightnings.

We'll see if a bit more juice down the road helps his over clock and 3DMark11 score.

I wish I only had patience and held out for a Lightning to play with rather than the reference 680 for the second rig. As expected by MSI the Lightnings are equivocally well built across the board again. Would be a fun card to push.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Afterburner 2.2.3 is going to give the Triple Overvoltage support (up to 1.8v from what I've heard). But the software shows a max 1.212v as of now, yet voltmeters have been reading the LN2 BIOS as going all the way up to 1.25v.


I wouldn't expect 1.8V from 2.2.3, voltage will likely be more than enough to max out air & water cooling, but not enough to kill a card with an accidental button click.
There are a couple ways to get up to 1.8V, which instantly void warranty & aren't useful without extreme cooling.


----------



## ACIDpwns

So i beat my old score and wasn't sure what to do so ill just post again.

i7 3930k at 4500MHz.. GTX 680 SLI at 1155MHz core clock & 1649MHz memory clock

P19032
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3849997

Finally broke the 19000 barrier took forever/ new power supply


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 680 Lightnings with i7 3770 [4.6] did comparably to 7970 Lightnings with i7 3960X on air. Looks like from your bio specs both are hitting *1325* MHz Core.
> From what I read aren't 680 Lightnings still stuck at 1.175v cap? Is MSI coming out with an unlock voltage to higher cap BIOS?


I absolutely love the lightnings! I had an unbeatable offer for purchase on my former 690, and while I loved that card as well I thought i'd give the lightnings a go. Definitely was not disappointed. What I found is that the lightnings behave differently than other 680s, whereas other 680s (and the 690) will throttle in certain situations the lightnings won't, the clockspeeds don't budge at max gpu boost. MSI has definitely won me over, I really enjoy the cards....the 690 was a hard act to top but the lightnings have done it. I may have entered fanboy territory
















1175mV is the official hardcap, however with BIOS2 it can reach up to 1.26V unofficially (this is what my multimeter reads at 100% gpu load). The next afterburner revision (which unwinder will work on once he gets test cards, MSI has sent them to him) will update functionality for triple overvoltage. Like FTW mentioned I doubt that afterburner will allow 1.8V as that will easily destroy a card, but the hardware itself does allow up to 1.8V. Should be interesting to see how far these babies will clock with the updated software.


----------



## dph314

Just out of curiosity, what do you think the max voltage will be? I hope it will be a decent increase, since they already stay at 50C for me with the current 1.26v LN2 BIOS.

Also, what would have to be done to bypass the max voltage? Obviously I won't be going near 1.8v, but I was just curious what it would entail, if not a hardmod then just some type of software tweak?


----------



## FtW 420

I would think the 2.2.3 release should give at least another 50mV & hopefully more. The reference 7970s did up to 1.3V in AB, with the lightning getting an extra 50mV for 1.350V.
After that it is hardmodding or finding extremely hard to find software for it. Nobody actually goes near 1.8V, 7970s even liquid nitrogen cooled usually hit a wall under 1.6V. Too much voltage gives the gray screen.


----------



## dph314

Updated score. Max P-Score is P16,149. I _cannot_ wait to get a 3930k







Was able to push SLI clocks to 1355mhz/6630mhz and 1305mhz/6430mhz.
----

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3830522
----
Single card I just did to see what it could hit. Top card being held back in SLI by the 2nd one, as is usually the case. P11,188. Was able to push clocks to 1375mhz/7150mhz.
----

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3830591

Max temp in SLI was 58C, max in single-card run was 56C.


----------



## KMEFF

Score Update.


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3849339


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## KMEFF

Final push for this setup.



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3856431


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Skip to This thread


----------



## Arniebomba

I've updated my RIG and was able to achieve:

*CPU: i7 3930K @ 4.9
GPU: Asus GTX680 DCUII TOP SLI
3DMark 11 score: P20282*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3877449


----------



## fewness

That's the first P20k SLI I've ever seen.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> That's the first P20k SLI I've ever seen.


Took me some time, but i'm happy with the result


----------



## Killbuzzjrad

3930K @ 4.8. Using one 680 DCII TOP and one GTX 680 Lightning. Whenever I get my dud of a Lightning back from Newegg I'm going to shoot for 20K.


----------



## USFORCES

980x @ 4567MHz, 680 4GB SLI @ 1265MHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3903388


----------



## fewness

Had another try yesterday but my reference 680s wouldn't go up any further. Always froze at scene 3 or 4 and I'm still 600 points away from P20K.

Should I sell them for MSI lightening or should I put a set of water-cooling block on them?


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Took me some time, but i'm happy with the result


You dirty whorebag, you passed my score. Now I need a 3930k to get a better physics score to complement the 24.2k graphics score


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Had another try yesterday but my reference 680s wouldn't go up any further. Always froze at scene 3 or 4 and I'm still 600 points away from P20K.
> Should I sell them for MSI lightening or should I put a set of water-cooling block on them?


Water isn't going to help a reference 680, it will only help prevent kepler throttle.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Water isn't going to help a reference 680, it will only help prevent kepler throttle.


Well talking about throttle, I'm facing that problem in Heaven Benchmark. It's like after half of the run, GPU usage will drop to <50% and no more boost. GPU cools itself down, score drops to the hell


----------



## chewdude

Chewdude ---- [email protected]

GTX-580 Tri-Sli @ 930/1860

P17067 Score


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Had another try yesterday but my reference 680s wouldn't go up any further. Always froze at scene 3 or 4 and I'm still 600 points away from P20K.
> Should I sell them for MSI lightening or should I put a set of water-cooling block on them?


WC wil give you no mare advantage. Go for the DCUII or the Lightenings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> You dirty whorebag, you passed my score. Now I need a 3930k to get a better physics score to complement the 24.2k graphics score


I allready topped your score before i bought the 3930K








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3907778


But you've got a great 3770K score dude!


----------



## SweCarl




----------



## dph314

Edited.


----------



## fewness

Had another 2 runs with 5G CPU.




http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/3918033/3dm11/3918051


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 -- core i7 3930k @ 5200Mhz -- 2 x ngtx680 lightning @ 1334/1800 -- P20715


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Another Lightning?









Geez, makes me want to get another 680 for sli. All these sli rigs rolling around OCN these days.

Nice score FTW!


----------



## FtW 420

Thanks man! I was hoping for a second one that would do 1383 out of the box like the first, but can't complain, still over 1300.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Thanks man! I was hoping for a second one that would do 1383 out of the box like the first, but can't complain, still over 1300.


That's just crazy good over clocks.







Very good scores here and Heaven thread.







The 680 Lightnings are impressive.


----------



## Arniebomba

Great score FtW420! Amazingly high clocks!








Could you post the URL in your score update? Congrats!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Great score FtW420! Amazingly high clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you post the URL in your score update? Congrats!


I forgot to save the validation for that one! First I ran 20645 & saved the valid but messed up the screenshot, then got a good screen with 20715 & forgot the valid. Here's the 20645 valid, difference is from 1752 memory to 1800 for the P20715. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3925886


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Thanks man! I was hoping for a second one that would do 1383 out of the box like the first, but can't complain, still over 1300.










fantastic! How do you cool your CPU? and what is the CPU temp during the last 2 test?


----------



## FtW 420

Cpu was cooled by single stage phase, temps get to about 30° or so by the end.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## dph314

Updated Score- dph314 - 3930k @ 5Ghz - 680 Lightning SLI - P19,870

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3960729
----
Voltage contol with Afterburner 2.2.3 helped. Anyone with a 680 Lightning is about to see a nice increase in their scores


----------



## xoleras

Score update here as well!

xoleras - 3770k @ 4.6ghz - MSI GTX 680 Lightning SLI unlocked- P18,898 (really wish I had a SB-E for a higher physics score)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4014949

















I NEED a 3930k $(*#2084329


----------



## SonnyM5

^ Lol I got the exact same score as you











Need to OC my cards a bit more


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonnyM5*
> 
> ^ Lol I got the exact same score as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to OC my cards a bit more


Nice! Although to be fair, my graphics score is nearly 25k







Physics score measures your CPU.

Your physics score obliterates mine







I need a 3930k. I bet I could pass 21k with a sb-e


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Finally broke through 25K Graphics.

GnarlyCharlie - i7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz - 2X MSI GTX 680 Lightning - 1386 Core/ 6958 Mem - P19004

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4029409


----------



## fewness

Anyone willing to share the Lightning's LN2 BIOS file? I want to try it on my reference card


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Anyone willing to share the Lightning's LN2 BIOS file? I want to try it on my reference card


I think it, and the flashing instructions, are in the first post of the "Official MSI 680 Lightning" thread in Nvidia forum.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think it, and the flashing instructions, are in the first post of the "Official MSI 680 Lightning" thread in Nvidia forum.


Thank you!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Thank you!


Hope it rocks for you!


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Thank you!


Be sure to back your old BIOS up !!


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Score update here as well!
> xoleras - 3770k @ 4.6ghz - MSI GTX 680 Lightning SLI unlocked- P18,884 (really wish I had a SB-E for a higher physics score)
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3962776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED a 3930k $(*#2084329


Nice score!
Bump it up to 4.8 and you might pass 19K


----------



## dph314

Edit- updated update on next page


----------



## SonnyM5

Damn all these lightnings are going crazy with the scores lately







just you wait! My VGA hotwire will let me catch up!

Also, forgot to put a link in my post here earlier, http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3958400


----------



## fewness

It actually worked! Voltage limit by BIOS is broken now, both cards on 1.212V. However them become very unstable in SLI mode. Well, I guess that's what happens when you put reference card on drug... I can overclock anther ~40MHz on both with the added voltage, so one is 1355 one is 1255. If they ever survived a whole benchmark cycle I will update the score.


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually worked! Voltage limit by BIOS is broken now, both cards on 1.212V. However them become very unstable in SLI mode. Well, I guess that's what happens when you put reference card on drug... I can overclock anther ~40MHz on both with the added voltage, so one is 1355 one is 1255. If they ever survived a whole benchmark cycle I will update the score.


Naw







FYI, the voltage readout in afterburner is not accurate. If your card is limited to 1.175V that is what its getting. A lot of users have tested cards with voltmeters with the new aB and it does not show accurate voltages - it is designed for the CHIL 8130 VRM and even with THAT vrm the voltage in afterburner is off all the time. Its usually higher than the real voltage by 50-100mV, I have seen it off by a full .1V on my system.

Bottom line is the lightning BIOS won't do anything for your card because it requires specific IC chips. It works on the galaxy SOC 680 and thats the only other card it works on right now because it has the exact same VRM and IC's.....the reference is completely different.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xoleras*
> 
> Naw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the voltage readout in afterburner is not accurate. If your card is limited to 1.175V that is what its getting. A lot of users have tested cards with voltmeters with the new aB and it does not show accurate voltages - it is designed for the CHIL 8130 VRM and even with THAT vrm the voltage in afterburner is off all the time. Its usually higher than the real voltage by 50-100mV, I have seen it off by a full .1V on my system.
> Bottom line is the lightning BIOS won't do anything for your card because it requires specific IC chips. It works on the galaxy SOC 680 and thats the only other card it works on right now because it has the exact same VRM and IC's.....the reference is completely different.


RLY? I thought I would believe it because first I had never seen 1.212 reading before and second I did get another 40MHz boost. But I couldn't get the card to run stable by any means now anyway...so, will flash back to the original one.


----------



## jcho285

17502, 2600k @ 5.0 Evga 680 SC Sli



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4007454


----------



## NateST

16703, 2600k @ 5.1, cards @ 1200 1635

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4015758


----------



## DB006

i7-2600k @ 5.1ghz, reference PowerColor 7970 @ 1275/1675 on 8.982.0.0 driver.

Score 10811

GFX Score 10834

Physics Score 11244

Combined Score 10074

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4050283


----------



## dph314

*Updated score*- dph314 -- 3930k @ 5Ghz -- 680 Lightning SLI @ 1330/9850 -- P20,230
----


I can't touch FtW, but I got my sights on you arniebomba


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> *Updated score*- dph314 -- 3930k @ 5Ghz -- 680 Lightning SLI @ 1330/9850 -- P20,230
> ----
> 
> 
> I can't touch FtW, but I got my sights on you arniebomba


LOL!
Then i'm taking a little step further away..









Edit: Update page 119


----------



## dph314

.......that's not fair









Edit- You're at a lower SLI clock? How come my score is lower


----------



## Arniebomba

I also use a lower CPU GHz.
Higher clocks dont allways equall higher p scores


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> I also use a lower CPU GHz.
> Higher clocks dont allways equall higher p scores


My combined score is the problem. 2nd GPU throttles for some reason during it. My physics score seems right, a decent bit higher. But I don't know what my Graphics Score problem is. I don't get throttling during the Graphics tests, only Combined test. What would you say my problem is with higher clocks and lower Graphics Tests scores since there's no throttling during them?


----------



## jonivtec

before seeing some of your scores guys i was sure my pc was strong


----------



## Arniebomba

*Arniebomba -- 3930K @ 5GHz -- Asus GTX680 DCUII SLI @ 1396Mhz/500Mhz*
P20821


----------



## Ghostdog31

I just finished the setup of this PC with help from one of my friends. (EFIOS had a SATA driver set wrong and the workshop had cobbled a 1155 bracket onto the CPU waterblock which we replaced with the 2011 Rampage original and reverse threaded cooler pillars, now it runs a beauty)

The drivers are all installed and updated, I have burnt in the CPU and GPU's and had a quick Raz on Battlefield 3.









Here is the result from 3Dmark 11.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/ 4064973









After swapping from a 1366 board running i7 960, this 2011 ASUS with i7 3820 and the same GPU's on water runs like a dream.

The removal of the GPU fan whine is amazing and the GPU's do not get too hot and reduce framerate like they used to.

The Temps before were:

CPU 35-80 C
GPU's 45-80 and 40 to 70 C (They were stacked)

Now:

CPU 31 idle to 57 C (8 minutes full load)
GPU's 30 idle, I'm not sure, but around 40 C (4 minute stress test)

Aidan.


----------



## Ghostdog31

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4064973?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=result_share


----------



## drkCrix

drkCrix -- 3820 @ 4.75GHz -- AMD 7950 Trifire @ 1100Mhz/1575Mhz -- P19125

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4067732


----------



## Arniebomba

CDMAN updated. I like the look of the 12 x GTX680 at the SLI top


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Man, shoulda put this one up, would have moved me up a spot









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4060977


----------



## FtW 420

You sli guys are doing good, gotta keep you working...

FtW 420 -- core i7 3930k @ 5100Mhz -- 2 x ngtx680 lightning @ 1433/1752 -- P21473


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You sli guys are doing good, gotta keep you working...


Without a 39XX, I'm about as far up the foodchain as I'm gonna get, but you do have one of the few 25K+ SLI graphics scores I've seen


----------



## SDH500

Well one day maybe AMD can maybe make it on to the list..... maybe Intel will be renamed skynet but we win







and AMD will be all that is left.
Until that day this is my first shot while still on air cooling P8875


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> *Arniebomba -- 3930K @ 5GHz -- Asus GTX680 DCUII SLI @ 1396Mhz/500Mhz*
> P20821


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Man, shoulda put this one up, would have moved me up a spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4060977


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You sli guys are doing good, gotta keep you working...
> FtW 420 -- core i7 3930k @ 5100Mhz -- 2 x ngtx680 lightning @ 1433/1752 -- P21473


Wow, nice scores guys!


----------



## simonfredette

id join but I cant find a working keygen for 3dmark11 , did everyone else actually pay for it !!


----------



## Shogon

shogon -- i7 2700k --- GTX 690 --- P16755 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4154884


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> id join but I cant find a working keygen for 3dmark11 , did everyone else actually pay for it !!


Post in the wanted section I'm sure someone has a spare key cheap that they got free with a video card or motherboard.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> id join but I cant find a working keygen for 3dmark11 , did everyone else actually pay for it !!


Don't really need a key to run it & get a score, without a key you just have to be net connected to get the score in a browser window.


----------



## Hokies83

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4159887

Meh im still tweaking... i should be hitting 19K+ in afew weeks.


----------



## jonivtec

my score with somme tweaking...im at maximum qwth this setup i think..This is my 24/7 score.
maybe a couple more points with more gpu oc but it is not worth it.
I will post more resutl when ill get my new ram.now its corsair vengeance 1600 mhz..its really average ram and i think its holding my cpu performance and overclocking back.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Arniebomba

Thanks CDMAN. And nice one FTW420! I will not pass you anymore


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Hokies83 i7 3770k 4.7ghz Sli Gtx 680 1350/3500 P17771

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4159887

Also does anyone know about the 120fps cap issue some people have?

I seem to have it and it is holding my Gpu Scores back.. i should have like a 24k gpu score with my clocks..


----------



## un-nefer

Un-Nefer -- 2600K @ 5.15GHz -- Palit GTX680 JetStream 2GB SLI @ 1215Mhz/1750Mhz -- P17675

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193272


----------



## USFORCES

First run
980x 680 tri sli p21604

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4210755


----------



## Hokies83

Hokies83 Intel 3770k Sli Gtx 680s passmark 18068

Proof. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4249394


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hokies83 Intel 3770k Sli Gtx 680s passmark 18068
> 
> Proof. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4249394


Great score









I'm probably going to lose my spot in the Top 3 as soon as 3930k's go on sale. Unless I can get another golden Lightning for a crazy SLI overclock. The one Lightning I have is a flat tire on the road to victory


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to lose my spot in the Top 3 as soon as 3930k's go on sale. Unless I can get another golden Lightning for a crazy SLI overclock. The one Lightning I have is a flat tire on the road to victory


Why do you think that? In sli one card always performes less. Thats my experience.
Ever tried to switch the upper with the lower card?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Trying something different,

Just a placeholder until I see what happens

GnarlyCharlie - 3770K @ 4.6GHz- MSI GTX 680 Lightning X 2 @ 1402MHz Core/6858MHz Mem- P19102

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4253607


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Trying something different,
> Just a placeholder until I see what happens
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4253175


3dmark 11 hates my Cpu it seems the Higher i OC my Gpus the lower my Cpu score is...

My 3770k is 100mhz higher then yours and i have 2400mhz ram yet ur score is higher in Physx then me..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Trying something different,
> Just a placeholder until I see what happens
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4253175


Whatcha trying?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 3dmark 11 hates my Cpu it seems the Higher i OC my Gpus the lower my Cpu score is...
> My 3770k is 100mhz higher then yours and i have 2400mhz ram yet ur score is higher in Physx then me..


Keep tweaking, the physics scores can improve


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Whatcha trying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep tweaking, the physics scores can improve


Yeah your Physx is what i figure i should be scoreing.. What ram are you using??

and your setting etc.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Whatcha trying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep tweaking, the physics scores can improve


I wanted to try to bust thru the 1400mHz GPU clock barrier in 3DMark. No way I can pass Heaven 3 at 1401, and I always went by the OC I could pass both benches at. So I made a couple of runs and got 1401mHz.

But yeah, my physics score has always been my hold up. I have to bump my vcore up about .1V over what I can run everything else at 4.6gHz just to get past the physics test @ 4.6 in 3DM11

I don't really know jack about all these BIOS settings, I'm at 46X straight multiplier, 9-9-9-24 1T @ 2000 on the RAM, and still no love.


----------



## FtW 420

I'm using a trident X 2600Mhz 10-12-12 kit, makes it a bit easier for me in memory clocking. Another trick is the 3dmark 11 version, instead of updating straight to the latest version (1.03), try 1.01.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm using a trident X 2600Mhz 10-12-12 kit, makes it a bit easier for me in memory clocking. Another trick is the 3dmark 11 version, instead of updating straight to the latest version (1.03), try 1.01.


im running tridentX @ 2400mhz


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to lose my spot in the Top 3 as soon as 3930k's go on sale. Unless I can get another golden Lightning for a crazy SLI overclock. The one Lightning I have is a flat tire on the road to victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think that? In sli one card always performes less. Thats my experience.
> Ever tried to switch the upper with the lower card?
Click to expand...

I have the faster card on top, for games where I only want to use one card. But yeah, having one of the cards be slower is my point. With another card that is similar to my top card, I could have a hell of an SLI overclock, instead of the slower one holding me back.


----------



## Renairy

Renairy ---- i7 3770K @ 4.8GHz

GTX 680 SLI @ 1300/6500

P18498


----------



## JonnyKovsH

Asus P8Z77V-PRO
Intel Core i5-3570K @5100MHz 1.525v
2x2GB Corsair Dominator 2450MHz 8-12-8-28
*XFX Radeon HD 7950* @ 1310\1900 Catalyst 12.8
Windows 7 x64 SP1
*tesselation on*
*P10891*


Asus P8Z77V-PRO
Intel Core i5-3570K @5100MHz 1.525v
2x2GB Corsair Dominator 2400MHz 8-12-8-28
*XFX Radeon HD 7950* @ 1310\1900 Catalyst 12.8
Windows 7 x64 SP1
tesselation off
*P12258*


Asus P8Z77V-PRO
Intel Core i5-3570K @5100MHz 1.525v
2x2GB Corsair Dominator 2450MHz 8-12-8-28
*Nvidia GTX 690* drivers 306.02 @ 1065/1752/1170
Windows 7 x64 SP1
*P16861*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT ---- 3960x

GTX 690

P18656 Score:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4352765


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Ghooble

Good? Bad?









Ghooble - 2500k 4.5ghz - GTX 470 702mhz core - P5325


----------



## Gripen90

Futuremark system info shows wrong GPU and CPU speed, but the system is all running stock speeds.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4370744

Score
P16824 3DMarks

Graphics Score
24341

Physics Score
9303

Combined Score
7999

Heaven DX11 3.0 - 1920x1200, 8xAA, 16xAF, Tessellation Extreme., highest details.


----------



## Baasha

I have two systems:

Rig #1:

*Baasha* - i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz - EVGA GTX-680 Classified (4GB) 4-Way SLI (+50/+350) - *P25744*










Rig # 2:

*Baasha* - i7 990X @ 4.4Ghz - EVGA GTX-580 Classified (3GB) 4-Way SLI (950Mhz) - *P20154*










Please add them to the table in the OP.

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt -- 3930K -- GTX580 Tri-SLI -- P18937


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5150Mhz
MSI Lightning GTX680 @ 1306(1502)/1817Mhz
*P13413*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3960x -- GTX 690 -- 18,838:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4483547


----------



## Shredit5150

1x Sapphire HD 7970 vapor-x ghz 1175/1500 i7 [email protected]

These are my 24/7 settings with only a 125mhz oc on core with stock memory clocks.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4488590


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> MrTOOSHORT -- 3960x -- GTX 690 -- 18,838:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4483547


Wow that's a great score of *18838* . You got a really nice over clock between the 3960 @ [4.6] & 690 @ 1187 MHz Core.









Us GTX 690's finally got pushed down by all those 680's in the Top 30. My score was *17011* 3770K @ [4.6] & GTX 690 @ 1176 MHz Core. At least if anyone is pushing me off the list it's another 690.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5100Mhz
MSI Lightning HD7970 @ 1400/1950Mhz
*P13799*



*_frequency mode 24/7 tessellation auto_

Сore i7 [email protected] 4500Mhz
HD7970 [email protected] 1100/1600Mhz 12.4 WHQL
*P23678*


----------



## Cool Mike

Cool Mike -- 3930K -- Powercolor 7990 Devil 13 -- P17,511

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4504364



TOP 30


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats on being the first 7990.









Cool to finally see how it stacks up with the 690 in this 3DMark11 bench.

3930 @ 4.8 / 7990 @ 1175 Core / 1675 Memory P17511

3770 @ 4.5 / 690 @ 1176 Core / 1594 Memory P17011

It was a nice first time run this year for me trying my hand at benching but it looks like I'm being pushed off the list with the last two entries. Hope you hold your 30th spot....enjoy.









A lot of nice rigs pushing some sick scores.


----------



## Shredit5150

So are there different classes for scoring or is it just the highest number possible? Do you stack up a rig with a single GPU like a 7970 against a dual GPU like a 7990? Anyway, here is my latest score on a single 7970 at 1200core / 1500mem



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4505968


----------



## trippinonprozac

3930k @ 5.1ghz MSI 680 Lightning 1405mhz/3524mhz


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredit5150*
> 
> So are there different classes for scoring or is it just the highest number possible? Do you stack up a rig with a single GPU like a 7970 against a dual GPU like a 7990? Anyway, here is my latest score on a single 7970 at 1200core / 1500mem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4505968


Theres two categories: Crossfire / SLI *&* Tri and Quad Crossfire / SLI

Unfortunately single cards get drowned out by duals rather quickly each year.


----------



## Shredit5150

It just seems to me that it would make sense to stack up single card users in their own category and let them in on the competition as well







ALSO I think there are people adjusting anti-ailiasing and tesselation features in their GPU software to get higher scores. They are turning the post processing down in nvidia control panel n such.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredit5150*
> 
> It just seems to me that it would make sense to stack up single card users in their own category and let them in on the competition as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I think there are people adjusting anti-ailiasing and tesselation features in their GPU software to get higher scores. They are turning the post processing down in nvidia control panel n such.


All those scores are valid. Nvidia cards just does well in 3DMark11 synthetic benchmarks. However in QAUD AMD shows it's scaling strengths and if you notice is leading that arena surpassing Nvidia for top spot with Lévesque's unbreakable score.

This is a respectful community of avid users having a friendly bench off with their systems.

Now if you take a look at the Heaven 3.0 Benchmark Thread you will see a different picture where AMD just does better in that synthetic benchmark. It's quite polar opposite of these scores. Most of those top cards are all AMD. Even in that thread I can see how someone came out and accused AMD users for turning down their slider in CCC. Again proved false as all those scores are also valid.

Let's not go down this low road people and no further response will be needed from other members as we already know the scores shown were valid.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredit5150*
> 
> It just seems to me that it would make sense to stack up single card users in their own category and let them in on the competition as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I think there are people adjusting anti-ailiasing and tesselation features in their GPU software to get higher scores. They are turning the post processing down in nvidia control panel n such.


I never knew about this does it work? I remember not to long ago some guys figured out how to inflate there scores using ATI cards with 3DMark.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


My first system score is added (#4 on the list) but my second rig is not! I should be #18 on the list again with my X58 system with a score of 20154. Please update it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> My first system score is added (#4 on the list) but my second rig is not! I should be #18 on the list again with my X58 system with a score of 20154. Please update it.


I'm sure CDMAN only puts one name at a time on a top list.

I had a 990x in the top 30 Cinebench bench and soon after got a 3960x and posted the score there, my 990x submission was removed.


----------



## GenoOCAU

P19942 - 2x GTX680 Lightning 1458 core/7130 memory - i7 2700k @ 5304mhz (51x104) all under water.

Screenshot

Will be back when I get a 3930k









GenoOCAU --- 2700k --- 680 SLI --- P19942 Score


----------



## Vonnis

My shiny new (well, few weeks old) X79 rig.








Vonnis ---- i7 3820 @ 4.5ghz ---- GTX680 SLI ---- P17273


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5150Mhz
HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1360/1750Mhz
*P28546*


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## UNOE

UNOE - i7 3930K @ 4.6Ghz - AMD 7970 3GB (Tri-Fire) @ 1242Mhz/1625Mhz - P22800
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4631953


----------



## kx11

CPU 3960x @ 3.9
GPU 670SLi @ 1180mhz/3400mhz memory
ram 12gb

score

P10896

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4636179


----------



## GenoOCAU

Lol wth, something isnt right with that 670 sli setup!


----------



## kx11

i know that

damn still couldn't fix it


----------



## kx11

i guess it's better now

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4640081?key=xrJMElaaQg4aoE-WIGL37Q


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5250Mhz
HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1370/1750Mhz
*P29430*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4660913


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Core i7 [email protected] 5250Mhz
> HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1370/1750Mhz
> P29430
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4660913*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Benchmark tessellation load modified by AMD Catalyst driver, *result invalid*. Check your video driver settings.


----------



## Jonik

*tsm106*. My result under the rules Hwbot.org. Tessellation off, and change driver setting is legal tweaking








http://hwbot.org/submission/2321198_jonik_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_hd_7970_29430_marks


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> *tsm106*. My result under the rules Hwbot.org. Tessellation off, and change driver setting is legal tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2321198_jonik_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_hd_7970_29430_marks


Still goods to post in the 'post your 3d11 scores' thread, this particular thread requires tessellation enabled scores though. Straight up performance score with default settings for the rankings, same for the 'official' heaven scores thread.

Great score though!


----------



## Jonik

It is strange that you have different rules (


----------



## FtW 420

Yeah I usually go with hwbot rules, but it is cdman's thread & he wanted nvidia & amd on a level field. With AMD the only bench I subbed to this thread was when I forgot to disable tess on my first test run right before I really got to the benching.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> UNOE - i7 3930K @ 4.6Ghz - AMD 7970 3GB (Tri-Fire) @ 1242Mhz/1625Mhz - P22800
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4631953


Did I do something wrong I didn't get added ?


----------



## GenoOCAU

OP is MIA.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Did I do something wrong I didn't get added ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> OP is MIA.


OP updated a couple weeks ago, & updates every couple weeks. No need for a search party yet, he will likely get to it soon.


----------



## Vonnis

Done a bit of tweaking here and there. Quite pleased with the results.









*Vonnis --- i7 3820 --- GTX680 SLI --- P17429*


----------



## Vi0lence

how do i take one of those screen shots and what needs to be in it for proof? i want to add this score in and i can do it again. just need to know what i need to open up for a screen shots exactly.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4737634


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> how do i take one of those screen shots and what needs to be in it for proof? i want to add this score in and i can do it again. just need to know what i need to open up for a screen shots exactly.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4737634


Quote:


> Post any 3d Mark 11 Performance Scores you have. I will try and update the thread every 3 weeks.
> Please provide a 3d Mark 11 link With screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification.
> NOTE: Please run 3d Mark 11 using the Performance (P) default settings.
> Also populate your data along with each entry, If you do not a post a data line with your entry, it will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> All scores require a verification URL, If you do not a post the URL, your score will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> Data Line:
> Member Name ---- Processor
> 
> GPU Name
> 
> PXXXXX Score


CDMAN doesn't specify, beyond seeing your score, but generally people post a HWbot type screenshot with gpuz, cpuid twice, once for clocks, once for memory, and the 3DMark11 result as it shows on your monitor .
The really important part ppls often miss is the data line, like:

Vi0lence --- i7-2600K --- GTX 580 Tri-SLI --- P18180


----------



## Vi0lence

aight ill get a screen shot going on here. see if i can recreate it.


----------



## Vi0lence

best i can get right now. all h20 cooled.

Vi0lence --- i7-2600K --- GTX 580 Tri-SLI ---18122

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4738528


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

12.11 drivers increased my score significantly:


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 12.11 drivers increased my score significantly:


I get 22000 GPU score with my GTX 690


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I get 22000 GPU score with my GTX 690


No you don't.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> No you don't.


Would u like a bet sir?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Would u like a bet sir?


Can see you've had P18498, with GPU score 22739 for 2 x GTX680 on 9/9/12 netting 15 place SLI in this thread

MrTooShort has always put in top notch validations as far as I can remember, like P18848 with 20919 GPU score, for his GTX690, netting 12th place SLI here, so can you show us a better validation?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Can see you've had P18498, with GPU score 22739 for 2 x GTX680 on 9/9/12 netting 15 place SLI in this thread
> MrTooShort has always put in top notch validations as far as I can remember, like P18848 with 20919 GPU score, for his GTX690, netting 12th place SLI here, so can you show us a better validation?


MrTooShort is a great OCN benchmarker








But this isnt about me vs him.... Its about the earlier statement that my 690 nets 22000 GPU score.


----------



## Renairy

*Snip*

BOOM gimme top *5* please


----------



## alancsalt

Well, you gotta fill it out like it asks in the first post
Quote:


> If you do not a post a data line with your entry, it will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> All scores require a verification URL, If you do not a post the URL, your score will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> Data Line:
> Member Name --- Processor ---- GPU Name ---- PXXXXX Score


If you can do, you're in, AFAIK.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I get 22000 GPU score with my GTX 690


What's your point? Nvidia has owned 3dmark11 from the beginning. Gap's gotten much smaller now though...


----------



## Gregster

Gregster--3930K--680SLI--21,477










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4801037


----------



## enzu

enzu ---- 3930K

GTX 690x2 Quadfire

21485



Link - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4847941


----------



## croseiv

Someone should set up a chart for single GPU ONLY scores too....


----------



## Anomander Rake

i just wanted to submit my one but now im kind of afraid....

Anomander Rake--3930K--GTX580--8605pt


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> i just wanted to submit my one but now im kind of afraid....
> Anomander Rake--3930K--GTX580--8605pt


Don't be afraid, that's a terrific score for a gtx 580 man!


----------



## Anomander Rake

Really? Thats great thx for that;-) today was my first day back in to overclocking after an 8 year breake:-( so that score is the result of my first 4-5hours with new hardware any tips where to take it from there? Dont know if it makes a difference but that gpu is air cooled, cpu watercooled


----------



## enzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Don't be afraid, that's a terrific score for a gtx 580 man!


Yea man thats a sweet score, well done


----------



## Anomander Rake

Thanks enzu;-) managed to bump it to 8700 tonight;-)


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## dmaffo

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4850636

My score thus far. Still bit new to OC'n and havent mastered the art. But wondering how well this is looking? Am I going to notice much more if I can tweak to 5.2ghz?
Wondering how much more steam 690 has with my set up?

Thanks guys.


----------



## dmaffo

Goes to show how much of a noob I am.
My set up is as follows
2600k
m4ez mb
ax 1200 psu
OCZ revo 3x2 240gb
h70
GTX 690 only one card so far...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4850636

ok that looks right now.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Thanks for adding me


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Thanks for adding me


Oh, not here as well


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> Oh, not here as well


It is nice to be added and not doing the adding for a change


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmaffo*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4850636
> My score thus far. Still bit new to OC'n and havent mastered the art. But wondering how well this is looking? Am I going to notice much more if I can tweak to 5.2ghz?
> Wondering how much more steam 690 has with my set up?
> Thanks guys.


That is a great GFX score. I run a 3DMark11 score on a different forum and the highest 690 GFX score is 21174. Congrats on a great clocker


----------



## dmaffo

that is awesome news!! So i guess my bottleneck is the CPU then right? how much would 5ghz vs 5.2ghz do?? Or do you think this is about it? lol..This stuff is so addictive. Im glad the support on this site is the way it is. Ppl in general are very well versed and extremely patient and willing to help. Love this new hobby!!
Its like racing but at home!!!


----------



## Gregster

No bottleneck on your 2600K especially at 5.0 GHZ. Enjoy bud and smash up some games with your beast of a card


----------



## dmaffo

I dont have a single game yet.... I bought this thing to render videos with as old one took like 6 hours to do an 8gb vid. So now I am with a monster beastly computer to do that with..... either way I am so happy with scores. Thanks guys... looking at the ranking charts and noticed that there are some serious builds out there! kudos to them....


----------



## Phobos223

Dang, I am just shy of the top 30 for Sli with my 670s... must squeeze out 50 more points and I will return!


----------



## dph314

Damn. Got knocked out of the Top 3







. Looks like we're increasing a few voltages on the Lightnings, good thing it's winter here.


----------



## bratt01

Bratt01 - 3930K - 7970 Crossfire - P17514
3930K on 4.6 Ghz
7970s on 1215Mhz core / 1820Mhz memory

Gave her all she could take and this is as much as she was able to squeeze out of her.
(And also as much as I were prepared to give)

Seems alright - looks like for once I can be added to the cool list.
With some more time I think Id be able to squeeze heaps more out of the 3930, but I think the 7970s is as far as they can go.

3dMark11 Link : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4948719

The shot:


----------



## bratt01

Just reading some other results and its curious as to why I manage to get high memory clocks but my core clocks I cant push higher than 1215.
Must be the one card cos with just one install i managed to hit 1310.
Currently only getting 1215, and thats at 1.2v. Increasing to 1.3v gives me nothing more.
Any tips?

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GenoOCAU

GenoOCAU--3930K--680 SLI--P21391


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4851134


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> GenoOCAU--3930K--680 SLI--P21391


Good run Geno! Way to work them Lightnings. Top 3


----------



## bratt01

Wow look at that graphics score. Well done man

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratt01*
> 
> Just reading some other results and its curious as to why I manage to get high memory clocks but my core clocks I cant push higher than 1215.
> Must be the one card cos with just one install i managed to hit 1310.
> Currently only getting 1215, and thats at 1.2v. Increasing to 1.3v gives me nothing more.
> Any tips?
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


OCing in sli almost always drops the clocks just a little bit, very hard to get 2 x cards that OC just the same, & even when you do it is still hard to run the same as what one card can do.
Running them cooler would be the best way to try for better clocks, partly why I don't put rigs in cases anymore.


----------



## GenoOCAU

Cheers dph & bratt, that run there was only +116mV through artmoney at 1455mhz. I dont really feel safe putting more through them as I want them to last a while!

Recently ive been seeing runs with people doing over 200mV on LN2 bios, looking forward to seeing if they last or not. Also on some of those single card 200mV runs to get them over 1500mhz havnt been all that better then my 1492mhz core run on +116 graphics score wise... not sure why their risking it!

Im splitting my loop to get the 3930k's heat away from the gpu's soon when my LD cooling phase case gets here. Will be head hunting the top 2 then


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Cheers dph & bratt, that run there was only +116mV through artmoney at 1455mhz. I dont really feel safe putting more through them as I want them to last a while!
> 
> Recently ive been seeing runs with people doing over 200mV on LN2 bios, looking forward to seeing if they last or not. Also on some of those single card 200mV runs to get them over 1500mhz havnt been all that better then my 1492mhz core run on +116 graphics score wise... not sure why their risking it!
> 
> Im splitting my loop to get the 3930k's heat away from the gpu's soon when my LD cooling phase case gets here. Will be head hunting the top 2 then


I've been running the LN2 BIOS since the day I got mine (back in June/July) which is up to 1.26v (more when OCing) and there's nothing wrong with mine. Done a few runs at 1480mhz/7200mhz at 1.42v and it didn't hurt the card either. Not saying down the road that something won't happen, but still, we've had these cards for months, with people running all sorts of crazy voltages and *not one* person has said anything about degradation or one dying from pushing it too hard. So, they must not be as weak as Nvidia says. I don't push mine as often anymore though, kind of just sitting back and enjoying them at this point. But, I'm not afraid to keep pushing because I have a 3-year warranty, which I won't even need because I'll be upgrading before then anyways.

So, I say, push it till you can't push no more







Then just slow down and enjoy some games after you've had your fun. I'm almost positive you'll be upgrading way before you feel any degredation. Haven't seen even one fried DCuII or Lightning yet, and there's a lot of them out there, with some crazy voltages/clocks on them as well.


----------



## SeanJ76

SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]

Evga 670GTX FTW Sli

P15182

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544

So glad my 670GTX "FTW''s spank the new 7970ghz editions crossfired







Saved about 120$ too!


----------



## bratt01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> SeanJ76
> 
> i5 [email protected]
> 
> Evga 670GTX FTW Sli
> 
> P15064
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4006494
> 
> So glad my 670GTX FTW's spank the new 7970ghz editions


Some yes, but not all of them









Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nucllear

3930K @ 4,5 GHz Core Voltage 1.350V
2x GTX 680 Lightning @ Core Clock 1300 MHz , Memory Clock 3400 MHz,
Rampage IV Extreme
Dominator® GT Latency: 9-11-10-27 • (2133MHz)
Corsair • AX 1200, H100, 800D,




3DMark 11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4967068

3DMark Vantage
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4406216

*my first post and the first overclocking







*


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nucllear*
> 
> 3930K @ 4,5 GHz Core Voltage 1.350V
> 2x GTX 680 Lightning @ Core Clock 1300 MHz , Memory Clock 3400 MHz,
> Rampage IV Extreme
> Dominator® GT Latency: 9-11-10-27 • (2133MHz)
> Corsair • AX 1200, H100, 800D,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4967068
> 3DMark Vantage
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4406216
> *my first post and the first overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score. Good job first time over clocking and posting welcome aboard OCN.









You should head over to the *[Official] MSI GTX 680 Lightning Owners Club* if you haven't already where you can really pick up some great info on pushing those cards. If you've got some more over clock room in those Lightnings the club will help you squeeze out every bit of your performance you've got coming.


----------



## nucllear

Thank you









definitely I will go en check to the "[Official] MSI GTX 680 Lightning Owners Club" to squeeze more from my lightnings


----------



## Ka0sX

Well here is my run

Ka0sX--3960X--680 SLI--P19386

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4985488


----------



## Kaapstad

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5005320

Kaapstad

P27833

GTX 690s in Quad SLI

i7 3960x

Is it possible to add my entry please.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5005320
> Kaapstad
> P27833
> GTX 690s in Quad SLI
> i7 3960x
> Is it possible to add my entry please.


WOW very impressive 690's you got. Nice score. Please stop by the *GTX 690 Club*, we'd love to see a pic of your cards in your rig.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5005320
> Kaapstad
> P27833
> GTX 690s in Quad SLI
> i7 3960x
> Is it possible to add my entry please.


Not bad for a first post..


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5005320
> Kaapstad
> P27833
> GTX 690s in Quad SLI
> i7 3960x
> Is it possible to add my entry please.










Great score and awsome system


----------



## Kaapstad

Thanks guys


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> Thanks guys


It's a three week update cycle, but be patient coz yr in for sure.


----------



## Kaapstad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's a three week update cycle, but be patient coz yr in for sure.


No problem

Do you have a thread where people post their top 3dmark Vantage scores, in particular the extreme preset ones. I was searching earlier and found loads of threads about 3dmark Vantage but nothing for the top 30 on the extreme preset.

Thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> No problem
> Do you have a thread where people post their top 3dmark Vantage scores, in particular the extreme preset ones. I was searching earlier and found loads of threads about 3dmark Vantage but nothing for the top 30 on the extreme preset.
> Thanks


You found it. Maybe not extreme, but the Top 30.


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated.


----------



## Arniebomba

Got some work to do i see!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Got some work to do i see!


As do I. Winter has come to Buffalo, now I just need a day off work to take a shot at your score









(though I'm not getting my hopes up)


----------



## Kaapstad

Could I post this score for a single GTX 690 please



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5016310

I can not match the single GPUs but im still quite happy with my run on a single GTX 690.


----------



## GenoOCAU

GenoOCAU--3960X--680 SLI--P21853










Big picture here.


----------



## FtW 420

Nice! Looks like we all have to get back to work with the 680s...


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! Looks like we all have to get back to work with the 680s...


Agreed, Nice score and meh









Hopefully temps will drop a fair bit here in England, so I can get my coat on and do some benching


----------



## GenoOCAU

Thanks guys, I thought it was a pretty decent score considering the PC is going through an Australian summer!

Theres more in it but going to see what you guys come up with..


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! Looks like we all have to get back to work with the 680s...


Amen!...


----------



## Anomander Rake

ok gents, here is my best 3d11 single gpu score so far that i did two weeks ago, just never put it up its nothing ground breaking but im happy enough for now (i believe its the best score on air on the bot

8745pt



and here is my 3d11 sli on the 2600k since my 3930k is out of action till next week best case scenario.... atm 13839pt


----------



## King4x4

First time posting in this thread.

[email protected] [email protected]
3x7950 1200mhz/1400mhz (They can't clock worth it on the ram)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2603862

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5120847


----------



## KMEFF

KMEFF--3930K--680 QUAD SLI--P28014



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5159999


----------



## Zachariah

Zachariah--3930K--7950 Crossfire--P17702
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5169992


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KMEFF*
> 
> KMEFF--3930K--680 QUAD SLI--P28014
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5159999


Buddy your the


----------



## KMEFF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Buddy your the


Thanks! I'm having a blast with my new toys


----------



## GenoOCAU

When are these scores being updated, its been a while.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> When are these scores being updated, its been a while.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> . I will try and update the thread every 3 weeks.


----------



## dmaffo

New score using the cold breeze to cool things down.
Hope I make it to top 30 this time around!! when do you update scores???


----------



## dmaffo

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5358514

the most important part i forgot!! Heres the proof!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmaffo*
> 
> New score using the cold breeze to cool things down.
> Hope I make it to top 30 this time around!! when do you update scores???


17531... 30th place is currently 17511

First page of thread sets conditions; you need to add a filled in "data line" before next update..
Quote:


> Post any 3d Mark 11 Performance Scores you have. I will try and update the thread every 3 weeks.
> 
> Please provide a 3d Mark 11 link With screen shot with your score showing to allow for score verification.
> 
> NOTE: Please run 3d Mark 11 using the Performance (P) default settings.
> 
> Also populate your data along with each entry, *If you do not a post a data line with your entry, it will NOT be added toward the ranking.*
> 
> All scores require a verification URL, If you do not a post the URL, your score will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> Data Line:
> Member Name --- Processor ---- GPU Name ---- PXXXXX Score


----------



## maximus56

maximus56--3930K--GTX 690 Quad Sli--P27291
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5227451


----------



## Vi0lence

Vi0lence. --- 3770k @5.047ghz ---- tri sli gtx580 ---- P18458 Score


----------



## dmaffo

dmaffo Intel Core i7-2600K Processor 5208 MHZ with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690(2x) ScoreP17531

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5358514

Graphics Score 21476

Physics Score 11946

Combined Score 10460


----------



## danman4734

just ran 3d mark 11 on performance preset i dont think its to bad tho
danman4734- [email protected] 4.4ghz, zotac gtx 580 amp @ 990mhz, score p8112 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5391400


----------



## Kaapstad

Is it possible to get these results on the tables

Kaapstad---i7 3960x @4.9ghz---GTX 690---P18953

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5016310

Kaapstad---i7 [email protected] x HD 7970---P19276

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5397908

Thanks


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> First time posting in this thread.
> [email protected] [email protected]
> 3x7950 1200mhz/1400mhz (They can't clock worth it on the ram)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2603862
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5120847


Guess I didn't put it in the correct format.

King4x4 - i7 3770k @4.9ghz --- 3x7950 Trifire @1200mhz --- P20129


----------



## CDMAN

New Year Update Complete.

Kaapstad, only the top entry per person will be posted on a top 30 list.


----------



## dmaffo

lil more out of it!! i did this one day too late for the update!

dmaffo - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor @5257mhz- with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690

ScoreP17828



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5420110

Graphics Score 21596

Physics Score 12342

Combined Score 10861


----------



## dmaffo

Did not realize that if I sign in and delete results to run another test it wipes out record completely!!!
So I ran another one bench to get results back and actually did a bit better this time!!! But this time i didnt care to log in...

dmaffo - Intel 2600K with GTX 690

ScoreP17896

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5420334



Graphics Score 21750

Physics Score 12341

Combined Score 10823


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

dmaffo

You have a great gtx 690 there, lot's faster than mine!


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> My Score: P13315
> Intel Core i7 980X @ 4200MHz
> Asus P6X58D Premium @ 21 x 200MHz
> 6GB Mushkin Redline @ 2000 DDR
> Three GTX 580 in Tri-SLI @ 800/2200
> 50GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
> Three 1TB SpinPoint F3 in RAID-0 - 3TB
> 1TB SpinPoint F1, LG 32" 32LD450 LCD
> Samsung 22X SH-S223L DVD-RW
> Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card
> Antec Twelve Hundred case
> Prolimatech Megahalems heatsink
> Corsair AX 1200W power supply


Now my score two years later:

P24442



Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.5GHz
ASRock Extreme11 @ 36 x 125MHz
32GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z @ 2333 DDR
Two Nvidia GTX 690s in Quad SLI
-- 310.70 drivers / driver defaults / +85 core +500 memory
256GB Vertex 4 SSD
Six 512GB Vertex 4 SSDs in RAID-0
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Cooler Master HAF-X case
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme cooler
Corsair AX1200 power supply

Edit: I should also mention that I could go higher on all clocks for benchmarking / results purposes, but I feel there really isn't any point if it's not stable. These results are with my 24/7 usage 100% stable clocks.


----------



## dmaffo

Thanks a lot for the props brother. I really appreciate it especially coming from you. Crazy how the sli 680's trash these cards though. But my engine bay looks nice and neat, clean with no clutter. No regrets! Card is amazing.


----------



## Kaapstad

Best drivers for 3dmark11 for 2 x GTX 690s in quad sli are 301.42

Yes I know they are old but they still work the best

The best for a single GTX 690 I find are 306.23 for this benchmark.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## p3gaz_001

here we go! please add me.

p3gaz_001 --- i7 3770K @ 5.028Ghz --- 2XGTX680 Lightning --- P20028



and more to come when i get back my rIVe from rma.


----------



## dmaffo

NO way!! I actually made it to the top 30 Chart!! Awesome!!


----------



## p3gaz_001

what do you mean?! so may we close the thread since those 30 top scores are already there?


----------



## DooRules

DooRules 3960X @ 5.3 680 sli P20272

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5542906


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Now my score two years later:
> 
> P24442
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.5GHz
> ASRock Extreme11 @ 36 x 125MHz
> 32GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z @ 2333 DDR
> Two Nvidia GTX 690s in Quad SLI
> -- 310.70 drivers / driver defaults / +85 core +500 memory
> 256GB Vertex 4 SSD
> Six 512GB Vertex 4 SSDs in RAID-0
> 4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
> Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
> Cooler Master HAF-X case
> Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme cooler
> Corsair AX1200 power supply
> 
> Edit: I should also mention that I could go higher on all clocks for benchmarking / results purposes, but I feel there really isn't any point if it's not stable. These results are with my 24/7 usage 100% stable clocks.


Oh yeah, data line and such.

AdamK47 --- 3960X @ 4.5GHz --- Two GTX 690s in Quad SLI --- P24442 Score


----------



## GenoOCAU

Should wind the 3960x up, cpu seems to be holding your score up on physics/combined.

Epic graphics score.


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Should wind the 3960x up, cpu seems to be holding your score up on physics/combined.
> 
> Epic graphics score.


Quote:


> Edit: I should also mention that I could go higher on all clocks for benchmarking / results purposes, but I feel there really isn't any point if it's not stable. These results are with my 24/7 usage 100% stable clocks.


----------



## mboner1

7970 and i5 3570k, just got over the 10,000 mark









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5669288


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist --- i7-3930k @ 4.8 GHz --- GTX 690 SLI --- P26015
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5733962


----------



## Sweeper101

P21610
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5728979

with minor overclock


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> GTX 690 SLI , i7-3930k @ 4.8 GHz P26015
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5733962


your prev score was higher


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739635 single card OC`d onboard off view account blizzard182cold on 3D Mark for all results with prev and new hardware


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5736255 with onboard enabled and same OC


----------



## blizzard182cold

tbh it seems a waste of time overclocking this card at (stock) its maxed out well over 1100Mhz opinions please ? core is up 130 mem up 130 power % 112 stock unlocked 1.175 volts on the gigabyte gtx 670 oc max temp 54 deg c after bench


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> your prev score was higher










I did get a 26069, but i dont think i posted another score


----------



## blizzard182cold

Always take note of your clocks and test results/benchresults temps and so forth as you never know if that extra 10mhz on the mem or core is worth it till tested


----------



## deafboy

Because I guess I forgot to post in here...lol.

deafboy -- i7 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- 2x GTX670 FTW -- P18324

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5756873

deafboy -- i7 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- 2x GTX670 FTW -- P18399

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5768575

Edit: Slightly higher score

Edit 2: With beta drivers.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADE - 3770k @ 4.8GHz - 7970/7950 - P18194
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5768591


----------



## SeanJ76

Hey CDman add me to the board !

Looks like I land right under Vonnis and above Tovich

SeanJ76

i5 2500k

2 x Evga 670 GTX FTW's

P15182

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- GTX 680 SLI ---- P19633*


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 -- 3930k @ 5.0GHz -- Quad 7970 -- P28190



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5788685


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 -- 3930k @ 5.0GHz -- Quad 7970 -- P28190
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5788685


To the top you go! Nice work


----------



## KMEFF

Score update

KMEFF -- 3930k @ 5.0GHz -- Quad 680 -- P28369



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5200118


----------



## deafboy

Well that didn't last long, lol.

Nice score KMEFF


----------



## KMEFF

Thanks








I had been sitting on that score for a while and eventually just forgot to update it. I better get back at it tho as TSM106 is on my heels and im sure he will be back.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KMEFF*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been sitting on that score for a while and eventually just forgot to update it. I better get back at it tho as TSM106 is on my heels and im sure he will be back.


You in trouble now. I just got my HX1000 back from rma. Now I can run max overclock on my cpu and gpus, at the same [email protected]#$ Note to all, one Lepa 1600 is not enough to power quad 7970s and a well clocked hexacore. My cards clock upto 1360/1870, er well one card does. I kept running out of go juice hehe so time to find out about the rest.
















tsm106 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- Quad 7970 -- P28526



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5793250


----------



## deafboy

Back and forth....love it! *goes and grabs popcorn*


----------



## tsm106

^^Here we go.

tsm106 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- Quad 7970 -- P28649



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5794258


----------



## GenoOCAU

Haha this is awesome! Awesome clocks + scores guys!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Nice one tsm.. Giving some love to those 7970's lol


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Here we go.
> 
> tsm106 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- Quad 7970 -- P28649
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5794258


Nice! What kind of temps were you getting at that? Sure glad that other PSU came in


----------



## tsm106

I've no idea. I turn off all monitoring tools when benching to the death.









Under normal conditions gpus stay under 50c at 1250/1750 24/7 clocks.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I've no idea. I turn off all monitoring tools when benching to the death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under normal conditions gpus stay under 50c at 1250/1750 24/7 clocks.


Awesome work TSM, great score!


----------



## Kurio

Ok, I have a MSI 7950 Twin Frozr.

CPU running on 4.4GHz 1.33V.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5813371 Stock no OC GPU.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5813279 OC GPU.


----------



## CDMAN

Ok everyone, Looks Like a 3dmark is out. I am going to convert this thread to the Top 30 Fire Strike scores. All old scores will be kept BUT will no longer be updated.

Update.
Thread converted. As always, the 1st couple of days will be updated very fast to get the top 30 going in full force.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Ok everyone, Looks Like a 3dmark is out. I am going to convert this thread to the Top 30 Fire Strike scores. All old scores will be kept BUT will no longer be updated.
> 
> Update.
> Thread converted. As always, the 1st couple of days will be updated very fast to get the top 30 going in full force.


Downloading now


----------



## Arniebomba

I see a lot of AMD GPU's scoring higher in Fire Strike than with 3DMark 11. Does this program work in a different way?


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i73930 @ 4848MHz ---- Gainward GTX 580 Tri-SLI (980/2010) ---- 6945 FireStrike Score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13946

Not great I'm thinking....


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Here is your first one then.









6608 @ my 24/7 overclock.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13727

Stu-Crossfire-- i7 3770K @ 4500mhz ---- Sapphire 7970HD Trifire (1050/1500) --- 6608

**Damn.. beaten to the post by 1 minute!


----------



## J!NX

Is anyone having SLI issues with two GTX 670's? It doesn't seem to be picking up SLI for me. This reply is in reference to Fire Strike/3DMark of course.


----------



## GenoOCAU

GenoOCAU ---- i7 3960x ---- SLI 680 Lightning ---- P13055

Screenshot

3DMark Link


----------



## CDMAN

Final Update to the 3d mark 11 scores complete. Only 3d mark 13 scores will be updated going forward.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Bal3Wolf ---- i7 2600k ---- Crosfire HD7970 ---- P10554
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14866


----------



## GenoOCAU

CDman is there any chance the SLI/Crossfire database not be hidden as a tab, ie format it like 3dmark11?

Sorry the way its set out atm makes me feel shameful to not have TRI/Quad


----------



## DooRules

DooRules 3960X @ 4.8 680 sli Firestrike 12065

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7463


----------



## CDMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> CDman is there any chance the SLI/Crossfire database not be hidden as a tab, ie format it like 3dmark11?
> 
> Sorry the way its set out atm makes me feel shameful to not have TRI/Quad


Done.


----------



## dph314

I'm having SLI issues as well. Ran all the benchmarks, and top card had 99% load on it, but the second only had about 80%. Then...I get to the Fire Strike test, and VRAM usage shoots up to 2020MBs and it's a slideshow, and usage is 99% on top card and bouncing wildly between 70-99% on the bottom one. Wonder what's going on?



Also, result on the first test was 21,000? Geno has over 200,000, what the hell? I may be having driver issues


----------



## Derp

Is there a way to lock out some of the tests or demos? The free version of 3dmark11 allowed this but I don't see a way in this new version. All three benches with all three demos is very long. There probably isn't, I just wanted to ask in case. They need money and annoying people with a super long benchmark is a pretty good way to get them to pay







.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

It worked for me...








I will use this a lot and get far more than my £13's worth of use out of it compared to say, Arma II which I paid £30 for and played once. LOL


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Is there a way to lock out some of the tests or demos? The free version of 3dmark11 allowed this but I don't see a way in this new version. All three benches with all three demos is very long. There probably isn't, I just wanted to ask in case. They need money and annoying people with a super long benchmark is a pretty good way to get them to pay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good way to make you pay indeed. No, no way that I know of. They did it on purpose, so, get ready to watch quite the short movie everytime you want to post a score


----------



## Sprkd1

Why is there a 60 fps cap on the tests? On Ice Storm and Cloud Gate I hit a 60 fps limit.

By the way, I have a 120 Hz monitor.


----------



## dph314

V-sync enabled in the Global Profile of the NVCP?

Just asking, even though you said you have 120hz, because I've been locked at 60fps before even though I was capable of 120fps in a certain game, different implementations of v-sync act weird sometimes. But yeah, you sure it's not enabled anywhere?


----------



## Aftermath2006

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/16444

fire strike P score


----------



## jacksonv

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14081


----------



## AdamK47

Hmmm... Quad SLI driver profile for 3DMark seems to be a little broken.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17188


----------



## kpforce1

For all of you all wondering about the huge variation in Ice Storm and Cloud gate, you do not have power management mode set to Maximum Performance in the NVIDIA control panel (should be for benchmarking anyway).... i was getting 58k in ice storm and then I got nearly 160k with maximum performance on.

Glad to see my i7 920 can still hang with the big boys









kpforce1 --- i7 920 --- SLI 670 FTW 4gb --- P10,562 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23536


----------



## kfxsti

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24259

kfxsti --- i7 2600k ---7990 --- P 10505 Score

with the 7990 at 900/1375


----------



## n0n44m

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3664

*GTX670 SLI @ 1250/3800/1.21v - i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz - 16 GB @ 1866 - Asus P8Z68-V PRO* , 24/7 clocks

313.96 drivers

got a feeling it is sorta low ... graphic test 2 especially ?


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## kfxsti

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/19066

kfxsti --- i7 2600k ---7990 --- P 11956 Score

overclocked it finally. lol


----------



## GenoOCAU

Was there something wrong with my submission? Seem to have missed the past two updates.


----------



## tahoward

Fire Strike 11098

2600k @ 4.8Ghz

GTX 690 +131 GPU offset and +715 Memory offset.

Using 313.96 Beta drivers.

tahoward ---- 2600k

GTX 690

P11098


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Was there something wrong with my submission? Seem to have missed the past two updates.


Maybe the P made CDMAN think it was 3DM11 and not the new one? Can't spot any error myself... Nice one Geno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> GenoOCAU ---- i7 3960x ---- SLI 680 Lightning ---- P13055
> 
> Screenshot
> 
> 3DMark Link


----------



## J!NX

J!NX ---- i7-3770K 4.5GHz

EVGA SLI GTX 670

P 10750 Score



Score Here


----------



## Stay Puft

Stay Puft
MSI HD 7870 Hawk 1300 Core, 1450 mem
P6043



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/21365

God i cant wait to get another hawk for Xfire


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## fewness

fewness ---- i7 3930

GTX 680 SLI

11870

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29494


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe the P made CDMAN think it was 3DM11 and not the new one?


I thought it was 3DM11 actually so your probably right. Not sure where that P came from? Probbaly old habit from years of benching 2011.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i73930 @ 4848MHz ---- Gainward GTX 580 Tri-SLI (980/2010) ---- 6960 FireStrike Score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/27272

Not great I'm thinking....looks like sli does very little....but I got a pointless world record on the bot (for the moment) ....amazing..

Tried using Invidia Inspector to force things, but no luck.


----------



## stahlhart

Are there any documentation/metrics available yet for what the Steam achievements indicate? I got what appear to be inconsistent ones (GPU score high, CPU score low) for the Fire Strike test:



Is it because 3dMark read my system specs with the CPU idling in offset mode, or am I running the bench with too wimpy of a power plan? Should HT be enabled or disabled?

Here was my score overall:


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Hmmm... Quad SLI driver profile for 3DMark seems to be a little broken.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17188


Yep, there's a problem with Quad SLI.

Here's 2-way SLI (single GTX 690):

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/30088


----------



## J!NX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Yep, there's a problem with Quad SLI.
> 
> Here's 2-way SLI (single GTX 690):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/30088


^Everything looks fine there.


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5736255

single GTX670 OC with onboard running Intel 4000 AGP CPU @ 4.2


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## n0n44m

OK opened the windows for some cold air, set pumps & fans to maximum speed, with 13c water temperature I did the following run

_GTX670 SLI @ 1300/3815 & 1270/3815 (unsynced) / 1.21v - i7 2600K @ 5.1 GHz - 16 GB @ 1866 - Asus P8Z68-V PRO_

*n0n44m --- i7 2600K --- GTX670 SLI --- P10741* - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/32187

that's hardly faster than my run at 24/7 speeds







... even worse is that when I compare to J!NX , I get 68 fps vs 64 for him in Graphics Test 1 , but in Graphics Test 2 he gets 53 fps vs only 48 for me ? Only major difference between our rigs is that I'm running PCI-E 2.0 x8 ? Assuming my Windows 7 is at least as fast as Windows 8 ?

ran it at 60 Hz as well, no difference. All processes running in the background have been disabled using Task Manager for all my runs. Nvidia control panel "Power Management Mode" set to maximum performance, no changed settings otherwise. Guess I'll check back when some newer drivers have been released


----------



## stahlhart

stahlhart ---- i7-2700K ---- GTX 670 SLI ---- 10320

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25864

Even though I know it's going to get bumped down and off the list quickly.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

My score on Lightnig 680 on steroids, clock 1398 MHz



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14451


----------



## howe108

howe108 --- i7 3930K --- EVGA GTX 670 SLI --- P10980

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24746


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## fewness

I thought this time AMD cards should dominate the chart? or is there just no many AMD cards around this forum...yet?


----------



## f1lter

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55229?


----------



## blizzard182cold

going to run with the new drivers now see how i go just managed to work around the install bug

Edit for those that care broke my goal mark X4400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5824244


----------



## venomblade

Isn't res important to know too? Anyways, here's mine


VenomBlade --- i5 [email protected] ---- EVGA GTX670FTW(1275/7012) ---- 6521

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55663 (1080p)

Hm, seems low, but not sure. I'm hearing various thing about people with lower end systems beating higher ends.

*sigh* can't find someone with my GPU to compare


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> going to run with the new drivers now see how i go just managed to work around the install bug
> 
> Edit for those that care broke my goal mark X4400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5824244


But Your record is invalid as You have used Virtu to gain Your score. This is treated as cheating on hwbot. Turn it off and then check result.


----------



## CDMAN

f1lter, add a data line


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> But Your record is invalid as You have used Virtu to gain Your score. This is treated as cheating on hwbot. Turn it off and then check result.


Its not cheating in my book. Intel forces us to have an igp. Why not take advantage of it?


----------



## leoxtxt

*leoxtxt* -- *2700K @ 5GHZ HT ON* -- *HD7970 @ 1270/1700* -- *8355*

*FireStrike:*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/35372
http://imgur.com/lxp6FCk

--

*FireStrike Xtreme:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/35636
http://imgur.com/lFObwD5


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5824882 << P score with Lucid Logix and yes i do also post scores without when the thing wants to close propper and validate a 3D Mark 11 run without saying its on when it is not thanks

Edit : P.S. The 800 point improvement is due to the new beta drivers allowing me to bump my ram from 130 to 500 while keeping my core at well close to 130 at 125


----------



## CDMAN

updated. Don't forget to add your data line. 14 slots left.


----------



## josephimports

josephimports -- i7 3770k @ 5GHz -- HD7970 @ 1250/1800 -- 8395

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/52176



Extreme -- 4116

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/52459


----------



## kpforce1

Yeah, i'm sure I won't be in the top 10 for much longer lol.... not to mention probably the only i7 x58 based rig on the list


----------



## SeanJ76

SeanJ76

i5 [email protected] 4.8ghz (air)----2 Evga 670GTX FTW editions Sli'[email protected]/3706mhz memory(+94/+603) 145% power target---10,085
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/55831

FIRE STRIKE
Result details
VALID RESULT
SCORE
10085
Graphics Score 13052
Physics Score 8643
Combined Score 4109

Add me to the list!


----------



## tsm106

Here's my crossfire run.

tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1330 / 1815 ---- 15831



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/43571


----------



## blizzard182cold

blizzard182cold Gigabyte GTX 670 OC +125 core +500 mem +12% power no voltage change + Onboard IGP 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> blizzard182cold Gigabyte GTX 670 OC +125 core +500 mem +12% power no voltage change + Onboard IGP 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz


Sorry but thats an invalid score because you have used Virtu MVP.

And you should try and use the new 3Dmark


----------



## blizzard182cold

i know but im having fun showing the score never the less sorry









no lucid logix but 3D Mark 11 still downloading new 3D Mark now cheers







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5826295


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## cowie

cowie ---- i7 2600k ---- 680 sli ---- 12386

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/45176


----------



## blizzard182cold

ok using mobile broadband atm so just under 1gb i`ll be done downloading sometime in the next 2 days lol







blistering pace of 14 to 512 kbps to dc every 5 min`s


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Thanks brotha!!!

P.S> My cpu is a i5 2500k though Cdman







you posted i7


----------



## Codycjd

Codycjd ---- i7-2600k ---- Single 7970 ---- 7515



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/47838


----------



## maestrobg

maestrobg - - - - Intel core i7 3770k - - - - - MSI gtx680 lightning - - - - 8064


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> cowie ---- i7 2600k ---- 680 sli ---- 12386
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/45176
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pimptastic overclock on the 680's man!!


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


Ordered another hawk today so i'll be inching my way up from the bottom


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Here's my crossfire run.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1330 / 1815 ---- 15831
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/43571


TSM!!! im coming for you !!!







LOL not really at those clocks. nice score and clocks there brother. im going to push the 7990 a bit more to night and see if she is at her peak or not. If it is, i still got my 2 vortex II 7970s i can run with.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules ---- 3960X @ 5.3

680 sli

13415

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/50944


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Here's my crossfire run.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1330 / 1815 ---- 15831
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/43571


Brilliant for *this* benchmark!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Here's my crossfire run.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1330 / 1815 ---- 15831
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/43571


Scaling wise you can do a test @ 1330/1700 mem on both gpus so i can compare with my 7970/7950 @ those same clocks..?

My results
zGunBLADEz ---- 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- 7970/7950 Crossfire @ 1330 / 1700 ---- 14444
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/52001

comparing to yours im getting around 6% less perfomance at those clocks.. Which honestly is not too shabby XD
Of course im loosing some performance as i have a 7950 with my 7970 im not expecting to run the same as having 2x 7970...
Also dont know how much cpu bound this 3dmark is and what ram speed you are running so there is some info that would be missing XD
Downclock to 4.8GHZ and run the same tests maybe..

For future reference..

7970/7970 1330/1815 VS 7970/7950 @ 1330/1700 on crossfire
Rounded all numbers

Test 1: -6%
Test 2: -7%
Combined: Same
Graphics Score: -6%


----------



## jdc122

Jdc122 ---- 2600k 4.8ghz

7950 crossfire 1200/1500

11138 Score


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quick bench, ram at 1600 cl 11, does 2133 cl9/10/10 and my second card arrived yesterday, top card is under water and does 1310/1550, will update at the weekend when second card is pushed under water


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score from first validated entry (corrects CPU overclock speed in results):

stahlhart ---- i7-2700K ---- GTX 670 SLI ---- 10361

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/75175


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Here's my crossfire run.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1330 / 1815 ---- 15831
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/43571
> 
> 
> 
> *Scaling wise you can do a test @ 1330/1700 mem on both gpus so i can compare with my 7970/7950 @ those same clocks..?*
> 
> My results
> zGunBLADEz ---- 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- 7970/7950 Crossfire @ 1330 / 1700 ---- *14444*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/52001
> 
> comparing to yours im getting around 6% less perfomance at those clocks.. Which honestly is not too shabby XD
> Of course im loosing some performance as i have a 7950 with my 7970 im not expecting to run the same as having 2x 7970...
> Also dont know how much cpu bound this 3dmark is and what ram speed you are running so there is some info that would be missing XD
> Downclock to 4.8GHZ and run the same tests maybe..
> 
> For future reference..
> 
> 7970/7970 1330/1815 VS 7970/7950 @ 1330/1700 on crossfire
> Rounded all numbers
> 
> Test 1: -6%
> Test 2: -7%
> Combined: Same
> Graphics Score: -6%
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/55076

*15027* with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor

Graphics Score 19376

Physics Score 17227

Combined Score 5228


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/55076
> 
> *15027* with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score 19376
> 
> Physics Score 17227
> 
> Combined Score 5228


Thank you sir... +rep too

So at the same clocks now...

Test 1: -6%
Test 2: -4%

Graphic Score: -4%

Interesting..

It seems Test 2 LOVES mem speed...


----------



## vhco

vhco --- Intel i7 [email protected] --- eVGA GTX 670 [email protected]/7000 --- 11016

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/77680


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADEz ---- 3770k @ 4.8 Ghz ---- 7970/7950 Crossfire @ 1375 / 2000 & 1375/1700 ---- 14711
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/56067

XD


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

2x submissions please...

Stu-Crossfire --- Intel i7 3770K @4.725G --- 1x Sapphire 7970HD @ 1250 / 1900

*Fire Strike 1x 7970 = 8661*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/56025



Stu-Crossfire --- Intel i7 3770K @4.725G --- 2x Sapphire 7970HD in Crossfire @ 1250 / 1900

*Fire Strike 2x 7970 = 14521*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/55236


----------



## tsm106

It looks like the higher gpu score weighting for Ivy is gone in 3dm13.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It looks like the higher gpu score weighting for Ivy is gone in 3dm13.


It does, even the game tests like more cores. Gonna overclock a 3770k tonight & see how much OC it needs to catch up to a decently clocked 39xx (if it can catch up...).


----------



## Jacer200

Wow all the big guns are out tonight! Jacer200----3770k @4.4----1x 680 evga sc----6344(please don't laugh) http://www.3dmark.com/fs/56093. I'll crawl out of the dungeon once I get a second 680 or go sli with some Titans







.


----------



## Animalosity

Member Name = Animalosity ---- Processor = Intel Core i5 3570k

XFX 7970 (x2)

12042= Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/56359


----------



## Animalosity

looks like im going to get that 5th spot. I'm ok with that, compared to some of the beefy systems im going up against here.


----------



## Animalosity

I want to know how the hell you got a 7970 to 1330 ghz...... You must not love your cards and plan to melt them even if they're on a loop after a couple months.....


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animalosity*
> 
> I want to know how the hell you got a 7970 to 1330 ghz...... You must not love your cards and plan to melt them even if they're on a loop after a couple months.....


lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animalosity*
> 
> I want to know how the hell you got a 7970 to 1330 ghz...... You must not love your cards and plan to melt them even if they're on a loop after a couple months.....


Some silicon is great, most is average, some is not so good.
My reference card is much like you describe, doesn't want to break 1200 core even trying to force voltage into it while on water. Not particularly good silicon.
The lightning just takes what gets thrown at it & turns it into more fps. Does 1400mhz on water with the same voltage the ref. card struggles at 1200 with.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

EVGA-JacobF ---- 3770K @ 5.4GHz --- Dual 680 ---- 11,724

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/26769


----------



## Menthol

I hope someone can help me out, I get a decent score with a single 680 lightning, when I enable sli my scores go down terribly, I have reseated my cards, swapped sli links, reinstalled drivers and AB and 3DMARK, I am stumped, I am sure it must be something simple which is usually the hardest to find and then embarrassed because it's so obvious, but I am still looking for some help. on 313.96 drivers with pcie 3.0 registry added, 3930k on asus rive, only change in nvidia control panel is prefer maximum power, rest at default profile. Appreciate it if someone can throw me a bone.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Animalosity*
> 
> I want to know how the hell you got a 7970 to 1330 ghz...... You must not love your cards and plan to melt them even if they're on a loop after a couple months.....
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

lol is right. I've been benching at that speed times four for over a year now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Animalosity*
> 
> I want to know how the hell you got a 7970 to 1330 ghz...... You must not love your cards and plan to melt them even if they're on a loop after a couple months.....
> 
> 
> 
> Some silicon is great, most is average, some is not so good.
> My reference card is much like you describe, doesn't want to break 1200 core even trying to force voltage into it while on water. Not particularly good silicon.
> The lightning just takes what gets thrown at it & turns it into more fps. Does 1400mhz on water with the same voltage the ref. card struggles at 1200 with.
Click to expand...

It's more to do with the silicon than the pcb. There are lightnings that clock like crap too.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I hope someone can help me out, I get a decent score with a single 680 lightning, when I enable sli my scores go down terribly, I have reseated my cards, swapped sli links, reinstalled drivers and AB and 3DMARK, I am stumped, I am sure it must be something simple which is usually the hardest to find and then embarrassed because it's so obvious, but I am still looking for some help. on 313.96 drivers with pcie 3.0 registry added, 3930k on asus rive, only change in nvidia control panel is prefer maximum power, rest at default profile. Appreciate it if someone can throw me a bone.
> Thanks in advance


What is your PSU? what are the scores (single & SLI) and which benchmarks?
Suggestions:
- Update Mobo's Bios
- Benchmark each card on its own.
- Switch to PCI-E 2.0 speed & check

Might be better to start a thread in the Nvidia section.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I hope someone can help me out, I get a decent score with a single 680 lightning, when I enable sli my scores go down terribly, I have reseated my cards, swapped sli links, reinstalled drivers and AB and 3DMARK, I am stumped, I am sure it must be something simple which is usually the hardest to find and then embarrassed because it's so obvious, but I am still looking for some help. on 313.96 drivers with pcie 3.0 registry added, 3930k on asus rive, only change in nvidia control panel is prefer maximum power, rest at default profile. Appreciate it if someone can throw me a bone.
> Thanks in advance


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> What is your PSU? what are the scores (single & SLI) and which benchmarks?
> Suggestions:
> - Update Mobo's Bios
> - Benchmark each card on its own.
> - Switch to PCI-E 2.0 speed & check
> 
> Might be better to start a thread in the Nvidia section.


^^ pci-e 2.0 is worth a try, I could not get things running right in the x79 rig until updating to the 313.96 driver & leaving the pci-e 3.0 hack alone.


----------



## fewness

fewness ---- i7 3930

GTX 680 SLI

13063
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/80334


----------



## J!NX

J!NX ---- i7-3770K

EVGA SLI GTX 670

10755
Score Here



Wont do much for me, but it's a little better.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt ---- 3930K @ 4.872GHz --- Tri-SLI GTX 580 ---- 7066

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/57549


----------



## Ardalista

Well nothing to write home about here, but will give people an idea all the same.

Ardalista ---- i7 3770k @ 4.199Ghz ---- 1 x GTX580 (mid rebuild temporarily running on air - 2nd card for SLI sitting on desk so will test again in future) *4386*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/58272


----------



## JCviggen

JCviggen - i7 2700k - HD 7950 - 8191

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/67300


----------



## CDMAN

CDMAN - i7 3960 GTX 680 SLI - 10106

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/83042


----------



## Moparman

Ok going to run 1,2,3 470s. Be back shortly.

[email protected] 1 GTX [email protected] 1800M
Socre 3161 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/60815

SLI
[email protected] 2 GTX470s 825core 1800mem
Score 4872 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/61364

TRI SLI
[email protected] 3 GTX470s 825core 1800mem


----------



## Arniebomba

Could anyone tell me the reason for AMD cards scoring so high compared to 3DMark11 where Nvidia cards ruled the top?


----------



## FtW 420

Nvidia was better in a couple benchmarks, AMD was pretty much in the lead since it launched for most of them.

Nvidia was better in 3dmark 11 with tess enabled until the 12.11 drivers rolled out, AMD really worked some magic this generation.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Broke 12K









EVGA-JacobF --- [email protected] -- 680 SLI -- 12,112

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/61670


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I also broke 12K!









MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x -- GTX 690 -- 12,040:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/87512


----------



## Atomfix

Atomfix ---- Phenom X6 1055T

XFX Radeon DD 7950

6702 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/64321?


----------



## Moparman

Im finding that going from 2 to 3 cards isnt helping my score.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I saw 900w usage at the power socket last night running CROSSFIRE!

I guess i need to buy a bigger PSU... my 1250 isnt going to cut it comfortably when the drivers are fixed for Trifire.


----------



## RoadRashed

RoadRashed----i3770K (stock 3.5ghz)---HD7950--6316

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/88027


----------



## doscape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I saw 900w usage at the power socket last night running CROSSFIRE!
> 
> I guess i need to buy a bigger PSU... my 1250 isnt going to cut it comfortably when the drivers are fixed for Trifire.


lol, don't worry it will hold, I don't recommend a 3 card setup though, as you may experience lots of crashes and other annoying problems, trust me I already tried, it was a nightmare

Sent from my Newman N2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BZ1891

BZ1891

i7 2600k

HD 7970

8385 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/49091


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I saw 900w usage at the power socket last night running CROSSFIRE!
> 
> I guess i need to buy a bigger PSU... my 1250 isnt going to cut it comfortably when the drivers are fixed for Trifire.


900 at the wall is with your PSU power consumption included. Actual component consumption is your PSU x its efficiency rating.

For example, if your PSU is running at 90% efficiency that 900W translates to an actual component usage of ~810W. I left out other variables like capacitor ageing.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Pimptastic overclock on the 680's man!!


Thanks those are my gaming clocks
heres my bench clocks

Just ss not for rank btw of which seems messed up not in highest to lowest score wise?

Anywho how does one run 9000 gpu on single 680 card? i cant get there with 1475 on the clocks


----------



## error-id10t

error-id10t -- 2600k -- 670 SLI -- 11169

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/57915


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated. Congats to everyone that made the list. Updates will now occur per 1st post.


----------



## rasprabu4869

rasprabu4869

Core i5-3570K

PixelView GTX 660-Ti x2 SLI

9052 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/108765


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doscape*
> 
> lol, don't worry it will hold, I don't recommend a 3 card setup though, as you may experience lots of crashes and other annoying problems, trust me I already tried, it was a nightmare


Ive been running Trifired 7970's for overa year mate.








First 8 mths was so bad I actually gave up on the PC Sept - December in Frustration.
Since CCC 12.11 all has been well, and since 13.2 they are pretty much as stable as any single card out there Id say. Just awaiting haswell then will chaznge mobo and go Quad... with or without AMD. Unsure yet.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> 900 at the wall is with your PSU power consumption included. Actual component consumption is your PSU x its efficiency rating.


Yeah, I realise that, however, I find that when your appraoching max capacity and heat, things start fluctuating, like 3 and 5v rails. Heat being the main enemy.
Thus... I like to keep PSU's operating within 80% max of their peak rated power and with a PC unit its pretty easy... When I see the rated power figure at the outlet I know I am pretty much there or getting very close.

I suspect Fire Strike on extreme will see me tip into the 1200's.


----------



## fewness

I hope the next driver says "50% increase in 3DMark" for 690/680, lol


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doscape*
> 
> lol, don't worry it will hold, I don't recommend a 3 card setup though, as you may experience lots of crashes and other annoying problems, trust me I already tried, it was a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been running Trifired 7970's for overa year mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First 8 mths was so bad I actually gave up on the PC Sept - December in Frustration.
> Since CCC 12.11 all has been well, and since 13.2 they are pretty much as stable as any single card out there Id say. Just awaiting haswell then will chaznge mobo and go Quad... with or without AMD. Unsure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> 900 at the wall is with your PSU power consumption included. Actual component consumption is your PSU x its efficiency rating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I realise that, however, I find that when your appraoching max capacity and heat, things start fluctuating, like 3 and 5v rails. Heat being the main enemy.
> Thus... I like to keep PSU's operating within 80% max of their peak rated power and with a PC unit its pretty easy... When I see the rated power figure at the outlet I know I am pretty much there or getting very close.
> 
> I suspect Fire Strike on extreme will see me tip into the 1200's.
Click to expand...

My trifire pulled over 1350w at the wall. You're most definitely going to need at least 1200w.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nvidia was better in a couple benchmarks, AMD was pretty much in the lead since it launched for most of them.
> 
> Nvidia was better in 3dmark 11 with tess enabled until the 12.11 drivers rolled out, AMD really worked some magic this generation.


Can you believe the drivers weren't written specifically for tahiti till now?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> My trifire pulled over 1350w at the wall. You're most definitely going to need at least 1200w.


I can believe it. My previous max was 1150w which is acceptable on my 1250w rated unit. However, I was never really able to get my trio of 7970's truly stable above 1175/1650 regardless of volts but these new wave of drivers are taking me to 1250/1900 with plenty more volts so I am reviewing PSU's as we speak.









The Ennermax 1500 is looking nice but I am also considering running two instead....


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> I hope the next driver says "50% increase in 3DMark" for 690/680, lol


Soon probably later this week


----------



## Vonnis

Vonnis ---- i7 3820 ---- GTX680 SLI ---- 11123

Edit: upped the clocks a bit.


----------



## kx11

KX11

i7 3960x

PNY 670 SLi 1163Mhz clocks + 3181 memory

Score 10399

Basic edition
CPU stable OC @ 4.25ghz
gpu OC +41mhz clocks / memory +181

Link
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/102094


----------



## Animalosity

Animalosity ---- Intel i5 3570k

XFX 7970 (x2)

12439 Score



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/105439

Bumped up the voltages a little bit and overclocked a bit more. Glad my little i5 is competing if not beating the x79 platforms and some of the 2600/3770k's. Woot woot!


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nvidia was better in a couple benchmarks, AMD was pretty much in the lead since it launched for most of them.
> 
> Nvidia was better in 3dmark 11 with tess enabled until the 12.11 drivers rolled out, AMD really worked some magic this generation.


I was under the impression that Nvidia ruled most of the charts including 3DMark11.
But still, its strange Futuremark changed the way of calculating the scores. Or not?
I'm trying to understand the big difference in score.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> I was under the impression that Nvidia ruled most of the charts including 3DMark11.
> But still, its strange Futuremark changed the way of calculating the scores. Or not?
> I'm trying to understand the big difference in score.


Not anymore after the new amd drivers


----------



## theelviscerator

10071

theelviscerator/2600k/670SLI/10071

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/77771


----------



## GeZza200

GeZza200----i7 2700K ---GTX 680 SLI---*11082*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/60244


----------



## y2kcamaross

13119

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/108747


----------



## drkCrix

drkCrix ---- i7 3820 @ 4.6GHz

AMD 7950 @ 975/1475

Fire Strike 6428
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/77336

drkCrix ---- i7 3820 @ 4.6GHz

2xAMD 7950 @ 975/1475

Fire Strike 10815
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/77423

Tri-Fire is still broken on the 2nd and last test. It does seem to scale properly on the first test how ever but the total score less then a single card. Once that is fixed I will post a score


----------



## grunion

Which driver to use for SLI?


----------



## BZ1891

BZ1891

i7 2600k

HD 7970

9026 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/76815


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Which driver to use for SLI?


use the latest beta drivers.. the WHQL drivers don't have a 3dmark profile for SLI

Edit: Just noticed your sig.. don't you mean crossfire? if that's the case I wouldn't know.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> use the latest beta drivers.. the WHQL drivers don't have a 3dmark profile for SLI
> 
> Edit: Just noticed your sig.. don't you mean crossfire? if that's the case I wouldn't know.


Has anyone tried the WHQL drivers and then importing the 3dmark SLI profile from the 310.96 driver set via NVIDIA Inspector? Just a thought, id be curious


----------



## cowie

cowie----3930k ---680 sli--13363
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/112449


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> cowie----3930k ---680 sli--13363
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/112449


Was about to ask what you GPU clocks were as you were keeping up with the AMD cards and then I saw them.. nice!


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Was about to ask what you GPU clocks were as you were keeping up with the AMD cards and then I saw them.. nice!


thanks
Yeah 1489 was ok but need more cpu clocks now


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> cowie----3930k ---680 sli--13363
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/112449


Hardmodded 680s?


----------



## fewness

fewness ---- i7 3930

GTX 680 SLI

13176
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/113128


no more improvement before new driver comes I guess...glad I made 13k with a pair of reference 680


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> cowie----3930k ---680 sli--13363
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/112449


Make your CPU work harder to match your godly 680


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yungbenny911 ---- 3770k ---- MSI GTX N660 SLI ---- 8499



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/78683


----------



## trippinonprozac

First run without a big overclock but at least I am on the board.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Hardmodded 680s?


Yup just a pair of easily modded DC2's 1.46.v h70's and modded bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Make your CPU work harder to match your godly 680


You doing well yourself








Will try for more since its sorta like vantage and the cpu will help my gpu scores as well.
Thuo even on dice i can only run about 5.3 if i am lucky


----------



## Codycjd

Oh ****.... I got pushed out of the top 30. I'll have to post my newer score =]. (Got 8130 last night)

Downloaded sapphire TRIXX and got a higher overclock than I did when I used ASUS GPUTWEAK.

How much do you guys think my 4.5Ghz 2600k influences my overall score? Do you think I should bump it up to 4.7? (Mind you this is for 24/7 use with medium-high load daily.)


----------



## y2kcamaross

Gonna push my 7970s higher tonight and maybe even clock the [email protected] to see how high of a score I canrun up on this badboy


----------



## JulioCesarSF

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84233

13203 - SLI MSI GTX 680 lightning


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> use the latest beta drivers.. the WHQL drivers don't have a 3dmark profile for SLI
> 
> Edit: Just noticed your sig.. don't you mean crossfire? if that's the case I wouldn't know.


I also have an SLI set up.

Anyone running SLI ever get an unrecoverable white screen between runs?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I also have an SLI set up.
> 
> Anyone running SLI ever get an unrecoverable white screen between runs?


I don't get any errors like that.. only time I do get errors is when I push the OC too far and the driver crashes.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

*JulioCesarSF----i7 3770K 4.8Ghz---SLI MSI GTX 680 Lightning---13265*
13265 - Fire Strike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/89811

*JulioCesarSF----i7 3770K 4.8Ghz---SLI MSI GTX 680 Lightning---7112*

7112 - Fire Strike Extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/89409


----------



## Animalosity

I do like that AMD seem's to be finally taking the crown over Nvidia. Most all the graphics scores on a 7970 are outperforming 680's. It's about time AMD takes the performance crown. And they're cheaper too


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Ugh.. My GTX 580's are rubbish :/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Ugh.. My GTX 580's are rubbish :/


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/127856

Only 876/2044 with4.4GHz Sandy? I edited my GTX 580 bios to get up to 1.2volts, but 1.15v seems about as much as needed. The new 313 drivers seem to give me better results at a lower OC than older drivers. (313 won't carry 1000 core at all with my cards.) Got my best result at 978/1956 @ 1.15v and processor at 4.872GHz. Any higher on my processor and bluescreens before bench finishes.

Just push everything to the edge of stability.









(And you'd get a better result buying the bench. Running Fire Strike by itself gets you more points than running it as the last of three consecutive benchmarks the way the free version does it.)


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Ugh.. My GTX 580's are rubbish :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hehe. Link to your score?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/127856
> 
> Only 876/2044 with4.4GHz Sandy? I edited my GTX 580 bios to get up to 1.2volts, but 1.15v seems about as much as needed. The new 313 drivers seem to give me better results at a lower OC than older drivers. (313 won't carry 1000 core at all with my cards.) Got my best result at 978/1956 @ 1.15v and processor at 4.872GHz. Any higher on my processor and bluescreens before bench finishes.
> 
> Just push everything to the edge of stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And you'd get a better result buying the bench. Running Fire Strike by itself gets you more points than running it as the last of three consecutive benchmarks the way the free version does it.)


Wow, at that core speed, your 580's should definitely surpass my 660's. Are they under water?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow, at that core speed, your 580's should definitely surpass my 660's. Are they under water?


Oh yes. Forgot to mention that. It does make a difference. An RX360 cools the GPUs.

But I've got three of them, and Tri just doesn't scale well in the new 3DMark. A good SLI setup will get a better score.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Ugh.. My GTX 580's are rubbish


Far from rubbish mate, bet they do everything you want and more in normal use.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animalosity*
> 
> I do like that AMD seem's to be finally taking the crown over Nvidia. Most all the graphics scores on a 7970 are outperforming 680's. It's about time AMD takes the performance crown. And they're cheaper too


Just give Nvidia a chance to optimize a driver this week. Amd will be back on the bottom just like they were in the previous 3dmark11 and the last 6 years. This 3DMark really places a large value on physics rendering(HT processors), even though HT, for the most part , is useless in a gaming atmospheres.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Just give Nvidia a chance to optimize a driver this week. Amd will be back on the bottom just like they were in the previous 3dmark11 and the last 6 years. This 3DMark really places a large value on physics rendering(HT processors), even though HT, for the most part , is useless in a gaming atmospheres.


lol, wishful thinking but AMD have come a long way with their drivers of late. They are the quickest arguably now in 3dmark 11. Did take them a long time to get there though.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> lol, wishful thinking but AMD have come a long way with their drivers of late. They are the quickest arguably now in 3dmark 11. Did take them a long time to get there though.


Take a look at the hall of fame leaderboard which used the last 3dmark11- http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/
Soooooo let's give Nvidia another week to make up a killer driver?


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Take a look at the hall of fame leaderboard which used the last 3dmark11- http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/
> Soooooo let's give Nvidia another week to make up a killer driver?


I hope you're right, but 3DMark "calculates" the score in a different way 3DMark11 did. They're to different to say Nvidia will definetely get the top spots again just because they did with 3DMark11.
But...i indeed hope they'll come with a better driver


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> lol, wishful thinking but AMD have come a long way with their drivers of late. They are the quickest arguably now in 3dmark 11. Did take them a long time to get there though.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the hall of fame leaderboard which used the last 3dmark11- http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/
> Soooooo let's give Nvidia another week to make up a killer driver?
Click to expand...

HOF scores are not the fastest scores. Look at the world record scores, and the picture will look a lot different.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> *JulioCesarSF----i7 3770K 4.8Ghz---SLI MSI GTX 680 Lightning---13265*
> 13265 - Fire Strike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/89811
> 
> *JulioCesarSF----i7 3770K 4.8Ghz---SLI MSI GTX 680 Lightning---7112*
> 
> 7112 - Fire Strike Extreme
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/89409


Please tell me you have the clocks at 1500


----------



## FtW 420

Must be or I'm doing something wrong with 680s.

A 7970 score

FtW 420----i7 3770K 6.07Ghz---MSI 7970 Lightning---9951 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84708


----------



## BZ1891

BZ1891

i7 2600k

HD 7970

9053 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/92839


----------



## GenoOCAU

Rofl, dominated Ftw! Only 1.6ghz core... hahah!


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Just give Nvidia a chance to optimize a driver this week. Amd will be back on the bottom just like they were in the previous 3dmark11 and the last 6 years. This 3DMark really places a large value on physics rendering(HT processors), even though HT, for the most part , is useless in a gaming atmospheres.


Actually since AMD released the 12.11 BETA the 7970/GHZ is consistently outperforming the GTX 680 even in 3DMark11 which used to favor NVIDIA.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Must be or I'm doing something wrong with 680s.
> 
> A 7970 score
> 
> FtW 420----i7 3770K 6.07Ghz---MSI 7970 Lightning---9951 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84708


uhhhmmmmm 6ghz? THE HELL?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> uhhhmmmmm 6ghz? THE HELL?


Liquid nitrogen cooled, not 24/7 clocks.
Highest I've stability tested at with a cooler that can run daily is barely 5.5Ghz, for ivy it's all about cooling it.

Think I can still get more with the x79 rig, but gonna push the 3770k & card together a bit harder first...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Liquid nitrogen cooled, not 24/7 clocks.
> Highest I've stability tested at with a cooler that can run daily is barely 5.5Ghz, for ivy it's all about cooling it.
> 
> Think I can still get more with the x79 rig, but gonna push the 3770k & card together a bit harder first...


My 3770k freaks out with a h100 and 4.5 LOL :-D

Congrats


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> My 3770k freaks out with a h100 and 4.5 LOL :-D
> 
> Congrats










same here!, but mine freaks out at 5ghz =100c







HAHA.


----------



## yawa

Well here's my result. This is a great benchmark.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/94314


----------



## Hartsocks

Hey guys First Time really ever OC GPU+CPU. Rather happy with the results although I really wanna break 12k. Tested w/CPU @ 4.5ghz was able to get it to 4.8 but I'm not real familiar with all the Voltages. If anyone could be so kind to share any secrets/tips to help me get a higher Clock it would be greatly apprieciated!! Nuff Chit-Chat to the Results

Hartsocks --- i7-3930K @ 4.5GHz --- (2)680 HC Classifieds --
(1) 1150MHz/3671MHz/1306MHzboost -- +132%/+100MHz/+565MHz
(2) 1150MHz/3671MHz/1332MHzboost -- +132%/+85MHz/+565MHz P11961

http://i.imgur.com/PxVH9oL.jpg


----------



## FtW 420

What kind of cooler are you using on the 3930k?
4.5Ghz at 1.256V & looks like it was hitting 100° + in the physics test, it should not be running that hot!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> What kind of cooler are you using on the 3930k?
> 4.5Ghz at 1.256V & looks like it was hitting 100° + in the physics test, it should not be running that hot!


Looks like about 70'C on that 3dmark chart.


----------



## FtW 420

During the game tests under lower load 70s, the 3rd section for the physics test it looks like it's hitting the roof there.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Idk, look at the right though. Says Temperature 'C


----------



## FtW 420

It's also futuremark, where systeminfo thinks all cpus are stock speed & memory only goes to 1600Mhz...

Hartsocks, have you done stability testing on the rig, & what sort of temps does it show in realtemp or coretemp under load?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

For the temperature graph side, look to the right of the graph pic and it says temperature 'C but use the 50 mark in that same side to get the temperature reading, not the left side where it says 100.

Unless I'm not following what your saying.


----------



## tsm106

I think those temps are wrong, er they are for my runs. That applets graph shows my gpus hitting 70c which is impossible.


----------



## FtW 420

I see it, I just wasn't following what you were looking at, I was looking at the scale on the left, with the temp scale on the right that does look closer to a max temp of 70° or so. Gpus look good & cool!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

The graph is working for me. Gpuz says my cards at about 30'C and realtemp shows about 70'C. Same with the graph, pretty neat that 3dmark shows this stuff.


----------



## FtW 420

I've been putting the gpu-z over top of the graph in screens, it showed my 3930k & 680 temps pretty accurately if I remember right but can't actually check it now. Like most software, it doesn't read subzero, my extreme cooled runs only have the FPS in the graph.


----------



## Hartsocks

Hey guys thanks for responses. During firestrike where it peaks in the graph there it's hitting 71c. I'm using an H100 push/pull and have used prime 95 for a few hours @ 4.5Ghz without error and hit around 74c peak did 4.8ghz on prime but only for a little bit and temps were bout the same. In the bios i started with a dummy OC provided by MB and said the Vcore was 1.4v i thought that was high so disabled it and dropped it too 1.35v I'm not sure where the 1.256v in CPU-z is coming from or if its accurate or not. maybe dynamic? Noticed it flucuate +/- .1 @ 100% load and dropped when i was at idle


----------



## Phellype

SCORE 6885 - i7-3820 no over
2x6970 Lighting (940mhz / 1375mhz )
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/53900

Got driver issues on trifire (3x6970 lighting).. i get 5670.. :/
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/76157


----------



## blizzard182cold

ok that just dont seem right why would i be able to run 3D Mark 11 at my OC but not the newer 3D Mark in fact i cant even run the newer 3D Mark with any half decent Overclock on the GPU with out it driver crashing









P.S. IGP is disabled to get a valid result for you guys i got http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5854696 3D Mark 11 results with this OC of +12% power +125 Core and +500 Mem 3570K @ 4.2 1.22 V can anyone help im using the beta drivers and even a clock of +12% power +130 +130 wont work


----------



## Menthol

Member Name ---- Processor

GPU Name

XXXXX Score

Menthol

3930K

Geforce GTX 680

13024


----------



## cowie

See you shook out the bugs menthol
Very nice:thumb:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Must be or I'm doing something wrong with 680s.
> 
> A 7970 score
> 
> FtW 420----i7 3770K 6.07Ghz---MSI 7970 Lightning---9951 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/84708


Yeah tried for an hour too get close to that on the 680's with same rig and no i could not.

Killer score and clocks you got man


----------



## tsm106

^^You'd need LN2 to catch him. His overclocks are in a completely different class, as are LN2, phase, etc... from water and air.


----------



## MunneY

I got 6000 Flat with a 3930k and a 680... 3930k at 4.5 and the 680 at stock. That seems to be a bit low


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^You'd need LN2 to catch him. His overclocks are in a completely different class, as are LN2, phase, etc... from water and air.


I meant not his score but another pair of 680's
edited my post
sry if i confused you i do that to alot of people









I cant even get my 7970 to 1450 on ln2 it just wont go cold for some reason


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^You'd need LN2 to catch him. His overclocks are in a completely different class, as are LN2, phase, etc... from water and air.
> 
> 
> 
> I meant not his score but another pair of 680's
> edited my post
> sry if i confused you i do that to alot of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even get my 7970 to 1450 on ln2 it just wont go cold for some reason
Click to expand...

Oh ok, gotcha.

Regarding the 7970, you need a lightning for LN2 duty or a modded ref card. You have to mod the ref card for OCP bypass, voltage and most likely mem vdroop fix. I'm sure I missed something but regardless going cold is a lot easier with a lightning. I'm not sure what card you have though sop the above may already be obvious to you?


----------



## BZ1891

The hall of fame is up.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/fire-strike-top/

I'm 4th with a single card, and apparently German.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BZ1891*
> 
> The hall of fame is up.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/fire-strike-top/
> 
> I'm 4th with a single card, and apparently German.


Lol and im from ukraine...


----------



## tsm106

Lmao, you won't get listed unless you pay money!


----------



## DooRules

Got a little more out of my 680's, 3960X @ 5.3 13570


----------



## lilchronic

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27396


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, you won't get listed unless you pay money!


Looks like that lol i bought it because im not running the whole suit hell no...

Oh look and that was fast first cheater 39589 with gtx 680 in single and all
XD


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, you won't get listed unless you pay money!


TSM, you're on the Physics test hall of fame, but not on the overall score? wth?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, you won't get listed unless you pay money!
> 
> 
> 
> TSM, you're on the Physics test hall of fame, but not on the overall score? wth?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Yea, it doesn't make any sense. Damn futuremark too. It won't take my 3dmark11 adv code for the discount and I don't wanna get it from steam cuz I read steam only provides the 32bit version. I got my code from a bundle lol, I guess they knew that already.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Lmao, you won't get listed unless you pay money!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that lol i bought it because im not running the whole suit hell no...
> 
> Oh look and that was fast first cheater 39589 with gtx 680 in single and all
> XD
Click to expand...

Wow, talk about an obnoxious cheddar.


----------



## alancsalt

Same cheddar has 39690 in fire strike extreme...


----------



## DooRules

He says in the comment section of his link for the score that it is obviously not a valid run. Goes on to say how he did it.


----------



## Rayleyne

I'm just looking at the link and aside from obvious cheater all the top 10 are 7970s in both dual and single gpu, interesting.


----------



## BZ1891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, it doesn't make any sense. Damn futuremark too. It won't take my 3dmark11 adv code for the discount and I don't wanna get it from steam cuz I read steam only provides the 32bit version. I got my code from a bundle lol, I guess they knew that already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, talk about an obnoxious cheddar.


You can get the code off the steam version and then use it to activate the normal version . That's what I did.

I have another score. I'm now 3rd, and Greek?

And I hope everyone appreciates the clocks.









BZ1891

i7 2600k

HD 7970

9058 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/104388


----------



## tsm106

^^Nice, guess I'll do that, thanks.


----------



## BZ1891

You're welcome.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Hey TSM FYI
give a look to this post btw
http://www.overclock.net/t/1196856/official-amd-radeon-hd-7950-7970-7990-owners-thread/20870#post_19248014


----------



## Mazel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I'm just looking at the link and aside from obvious cheater all the top 10 are 7970s in both dual and single gpu, interesting.


Either due to the sheer power of GCN, or that Fire Strike using MSAA puts Kepler at a disadvantage. Either way here is my score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/103306

Mazel

3770k

7950/7970 CF

12461 Score


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I'm just looking at the link and aside from obvious cheater all the top 10 are 7970s in both dual and single gpu, interesting.


Yeah you need AMD or one of those 39xx CPUs (for Nvidia owners) to have any chance to be there. Bit of a shame.


----------



## Norlig

I only got the basic edition, but hopefully you will accept it.

Norlig ---- i7 3770k ---- 7970 Crossfire ---- 12794 score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105009


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I meant not his score but another pair of 680's
> edited my post
> sry if i confused you i do that to alot of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant even get my 7970 to 1450 on ln2 it just wont go cold for some reason


Losing the monitor? Try different cables & outputs, using a dual link dvi cable mine was coldboot bugging & bugging in windows between -25 & -30, using the mini displayports still coldboot bugs at -30 but let it drop to -60 in windows, single link dvi cable let it boot & run to mid -90s.

Now if only i could give it more voltage without gray screens....
Looks like the first single card 10k + with tess still enabled, caught up to some of the 670 sli rigs
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/97246


----------



## GenoOCAU

3rd in hall of fame physics test, wewt.. 2600k is winning due to hax scores sadly


----------



## deafboy

deafboy ---- 3930k

GTX670 FTW SLI

11162

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/148624

Still have plenty of work to do... want more points. lol.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Losing the monitor? Try different cables & outputs, using a dual link dvi cable mine was coldboot bugging & bugging in windows between -25 & -30, using the mini displayports still coldboot bugs at -30 but let it drop to -60 in windows, single link dvi cable let it boot & run to mid -90s.
> 
> Now if only i could give it more voltage without gray screens....
> Looks like the first single card 10k + with tess still enabled, caught up to some of the 670 sli rigs
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/97246


Damn 11.4k with one card thats sweet

Was cbb the issues since i did my cpu clocking in bios i had no software,in windows was good for -55c coldboot would happen if i changed dvi but not real cold -40c
dice was better for me, i could bench and not just muck around.


----------



## FtW 420

I'm doing lots of mucking around, first time frozen to test, next time updated driver for valid scores & more testing, now figuring out I need the 13.2 driver for valid 3dmark scores so off to try it again....


----------



## Menthol

Yes us Nvidia users are just benching against each other for now, existing Kepler just doesn't have the horsepower or some of the driver tweaks available, if this Titan card comes about things may change.


----------



## FtW 420

I'm just trying to get the 7970 benched up before the Titan comes out & makes the 7970 scores look weak. I'll be back on the 680s next!


----------



## Menthol

Exactly my friend got to get them done before it's to late. lol


----------



## OverSightX

I'm guessing this is not red friendly, even though i see a few out there with MUCH better scores than I. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## blizzard182cold

when the steam edition load it gives you the option to load 32 bit 64 bit or other versions a list of 5 or more not just 1 so yeh your facts are wrong


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I'm guessing this is not red friendly, even though i see a few out there with MUCH better scores than I. Am i doing something wrong?


Doesn't look like xfire is working at the least, might have to try different drivers or something to get xfire working, I've only played single 7970 so can't help with that.
Could be the benchmark too, they can beta test all they want but users will still find bugs after it goes public...


----------



## blizzard182cold

oh but perhaps thats the reason i cant get a decent OC with this bench i just been clicking run and not selecting a 64 bit version i`ll give that a go now


----------



## lilchronic

my single 670







cant wait to get another









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149428


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my single 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149428


I want to understand your Ice Storm score, bah! lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I want to understand your Ice Storm score, bah! lol.


that was at 5.1ghz on my 3570k


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've been putting the gpu-z over top of the graph in screens, it showed my 3930k & 680 temps pretty accurately if I remember right but can't actually check it now. Like most software, it doesn't read subzero, my extreme cooled runs only have the FPS in the graph.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The graph is working for me. Gpuz says my cards at about 30'C and realtemp shows about 70'C. Same with the graph, pretty neat that 3dmark shows this stuff.


The temps are working for me now... since I coughed up the dough lol. Did some 1 and 2 card runs, it's a lot easier w/o the other tests and demos. The first two test freak my cards out when they are heavily overclocked. The low workload makes the cards push thousands of fps and they are crying. But now that I can just run firestrike, it's all good.

tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 @ 1370 / 1870 ---- 9536



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106207

tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1335 / 1820 ---- 15999



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105873

CDMAN, I'll go with the crossfire score between the two, thx man.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The temps are working for me now... since I coughed up the dough lol. Did some 1 and 2 card runs, it's a lot easier w/o the other tests and demos. The first two test freak my cards out when they are heavily overclocked. The low workload makes the cards push thousands of fps and they are crying. But now that I can just run firestrike, it's all good.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 @ 1370 / 1870 ---- 9536
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106207
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1335 / 1820 ---- 15999
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105873
> 
> CDMAN, I'll go with the crossfire score between the two, thx man.


ONE MORE POINT! YOU CAN DO IIIITTTT!!!


----------



## tsm106

Hehe. I know know. The card in slot 2 is my weakest card and somehow when I was putting the block array together I mixed it up with a better one, [email protected]#$. I should be able to squeeze out a point but I need to swap card positions. Then I can run closer to single card clocks in trifire.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hehe. I know know. The card in slot 2 is my weakest card and somehow when I was putting the block array together I mixed it up with a better one, [email protected]#$. I should be able to squeeze out a point but I need to swap card positions. Then I can run closer to single card clocks in trifire.


lol. That sounds like way too much work for 1 point. lol.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hehe. I know know. The card in slot 2 is my weakest card and somehow when I was putting the block array together I mixed it up with a better one, [email protected]#$. I should be able to squeeze out a point but I need to swap card positions. Then I can run closer to single card clocks in trifire.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. That sounds like way too much work for 1 point. lol.
Click to expand...

Ugh swapping card orders is for a future job. I greased the clocks a wee bit for you.









tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1340 / 1822 ---- 16060



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106843


----------



## FtW 420

16k, sweet!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh swapping card orders is for a future job. I greased the clocks a wee bit for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1340 / 1822 ---- 16060
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106843


Golly gee sir, thanks....lol.

Congrats on the impressive figures!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

16,000 is a feat I know, great job!

Well with two cards I mean!


----------



## tsm106

Thanks guys.









I've hit the wall on my card in slot 2. Now to swap the card orders... thank goodness for QDCs.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh swapping card orders is for a future job. I greased the clocks a wee bit for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1340 / 1822 ---- 16060
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106843


So if your GPU drivers were approved, you'd effectively lead the hall of fame list?


----------



## tsm106

I suppose so but it's not a big deal. I never uploaded my other results till now. Futuremark sort of integrated that part more so all results go up. I think I would be in 5th or 6th place for Vanatge Pscore too but I never upped the core.

I'm on 13.2 beta 2 so I could stand to move to beta 5. Irc 13.1 whql does not have the GCN code so I'm not sure it's a good move back, shrugs.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

TSM...

Couldn't you just disable the pci-E lane by switch on the cards you don't want to use and use a longer crossfire bridge to use the cards you like for two-way crossfire?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Awesome score TSM. Well done mate.


----------



## tsm106

^^









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> TSM...
> 
> Couldn't you just disable the pci-E lane by switch on the cards you don't want to use and use a longer crossfire bridge to use the cards you like for two-way crossfire?


You're right I can do that. I'm just not sure I have a triple cfx bridge. The ones they bundle are shorties. Will have to dig out my ROG bridges now to see.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> TSM...
> 
> Couldn't you just disable the pci-E lane by switch on the cards you don't want to use and use a longer crossfire bridge to use the cards you like for two-way crossfire?


The thing about that is those little switches are known to break and he's in for an even bigger hassle. lol.


----------



## Menthol

Member Name ---- Processor

GPU Name

XXXXX Score

Menthol ---- i73939k

gtx 680 lightning

13417


----------



## DooRules

Nice run bud.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The temps are working for me now... since I coughed up the dough lol. Did some 1 and 2 card runs, it's a lot easier w/o the other tests and demos. The first two test freak my cards out when they are heavily overclocked. The low workload makes the cards push thousands of fps and they are crying. But now that I can just run firestrike, it's all good.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 @ 1370 / 1870 ---- 9536
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106207
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1335 / 1820 ---- 15999
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105873
> 
> CDMAN, I'll go with the crossfire score between the two, thx man.


i believe thats the same issue i am having then with my GTX 670 @ +12% power +125 Core and +500 Mem or even anything above +130 +130 i cant get the bench to run through with the Demo Version


----------



## OverSightX

Anyone care to chime in on why my cards only max out around 45% usage on this benchmark? I'm on 13.1 drivers which kill every other game/bench.


----------



## Rmerwede

No charts for top 30 single GPU setups? Or is there another thread for that?


----------



## Menthol

Thanks DooRules made numerous runs to eeek that out, this benchmark is hard on my 680's


----------



## DooRules

It sure is. We seem to be more in the ballgame with extreme preset. Gonna try that again today.


----------



## venomblade

Why isn't res a consideration here? I see nobody asking for it to be displayed. Would it not influence scores with someone on a lower/higher res?


----------



## Menthol

I gave Win 8 a try, wasn't expecting anything, if you look the driver is reported incorrect on FM correct driver reported in GPUZ. What do you think could be wrong with that, and why is the score higher with a lower CPU clock?

Member Name ---- Processor

GPU Name

XXXXX Score

Menthol ---- i73939k

gtx 680 lightning

14043


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> TSM...
> 
> Couldn't you just disable the pci-E lane by switch on the cards you don't want to use and use a longer crossfire bridge to use the cards you like for two-way crossfire?
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about that is those little switches are known to break and he's in for an even bigger hassle. lol.
Click to expand...

It's ok man, I use the switches all the time benching various card combos. Moving on, I switched my cards around and changed to series flow, bled her good. Now just gotta wait till I get home and I can load on a whql driver.


----------



## DooRules

I consistently got a higher score on w8. First bench yet for me where 8 beat 7.

Nice run Menthol


----------



## Menthol

Thanks buddy, Ya I was surprised to see win 8 results


----------



## DooRules

I nearly fell out of my dam chair when I saw 8 beating 7









W8 is finally good for something. Just joking, lol.









Forgot, have you run extreme fire strike yet? Need some nvidia cards up there with them 7970's, they don't run away so much on extreme


----------



## Tiger168

Tiger168 --- Intel i7 [email protected] --- GTX 670 [email protected]/7058 --- 11312

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106455


----------



## billythekid2012

Billythekid2012 --- Intel I7 3770k @ 4.8GHZ --- GTX 670 4GB SLI --- 11168



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/117137

This is the best I can do on my brothers pc


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's ok man, I use the switches all the time benching various card combos. Moving on, I switched my cards around and changed to series flow, bled her good. Now just gotta wait till I get home and I can load on a whql driver.


Well that's nice to know. lol. I purposefully never use them because of all the horror stories of people breaking them.


----------



## MunneY

I feel like this is really low









http://3dmark.com/fs/115230


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I feel like this is really low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/fs/115230


That's about right for a gtx 680. It's not low at all.


----------



## josephimports

i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz -- HD6950 @ 1000/1400 -- 4096

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/166235



i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz -- stock HD6950 @ 810/1250 -- 3462

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/166124


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> I nearly fell out of my dam chair when I saw 8 beating 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W8 is finally good for something. Just joking, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No joking that's the only thing I found usefull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot, have you run extreme fire strike yet? Need some nvidia cards up there with them 7970's, they don't run away so much on extreme


You're right they don't appear to anyways


----------



## kyfire

kyfire ---- AMD FX 6300

EVGA GTX650

1793 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/118580


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's about right for a gtx 680. It's not low at all.


I guess I'm seeing some of these big numbers and feeling a little insecure... I'm about to ditch this and go 7990/690/titan


----------



## JulioCesarSF

JulioCesarSF ---- i7 3770k ---- SLI MSI GTX 680 lightning ---- 13937
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/118900


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> JulioCesarSF ---- i7 3770k ---- SLI MSI GTX 680 lightning ---- 13937
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/118900


Oh common, get 14K already!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> JulioCesarSF ---- i7 3770k ---- SLI MSI GTX 680 lightning ---- 13937
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/118900


Did you run this in windows 7 to see the difference with win 8?
The score is making me want to go get win 8, I ran it with 7 at similar clocks with 2 x 680s & a 3770k & my score is completely pathetic in comparison...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I feel like this is really low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/fs/115230


looks low to me
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149428


----------



## GenoOCAU

Honestly not sure how JulioCesarSF is getting that score with those clocks..?


----------



## NitrousX

Just re-ran Fire Strike after installing the 313.96 beta drivers. Not bad for a single stock GTX680 I guess. I definitely need a CPU upgrade.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/119106


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Honestly not sure how JulioCesarSF is getting that score with those clocks..?


Those aren't his boost clocks I'm sure, from what I see he'd have to be clocking 1350Mhz+ to get those score with us poor NVidia owners







Someone correct if wrong though..


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 ---- i7 2600k @5.0---- SLI MSI GTX 670 PE 1267/1879 on both---- 10435



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/166503


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> No charts for top 30 single GPU setups? Or is there another thread for that?


were not good enough, us single card guys/gals lol







.


----------



## flash2021

*i5-3570K @ 4.7GHz, SINGLE 7970 @ 1210/1660: Score 7439*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/113947

hows that?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash2021*
> 
> *i5-3570K @ 4.7GHz, SINGLE 7970 @ 1210/1660: Score 7439*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/113947
> 
> hows that?


now that! that is nice


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The temps are working for me now... since I coughed up the dough lol. Did some 1 and 2 card runs, it's a lot easier w/o the other tests and demos. The first two test freak my cards out when they are heavily overclocked. The low workload makes the cards push thousands of fps and they are crying. But now that I can just run firestrike, it's all good.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 @ 1370 / 1870 ---- 9536
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106207
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1335 / 1820 ---- 15999
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105873
> 
> CDMAN, I'll go with the crossfire score between the two, thx man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe thats the same issue i am having then with my GTX 670 @ +12% power +125 Core and +500 Mem or even anything above +130 +130 i cant get the bench to run through with the Demo Version
Click to expand...

Can you run it with slightly lowered clocks? When I was testing, I could not run at max clocks on a single gpu. The clocks were 1370/1870. I would have to drop down a bit to around 1300/1800 for it to run. W/O demos, the problem is gone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ugh swapping card orders is for a future job. I greased the clocks a wee bit for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930k @ 5.1 Ghz ---- 7970 Crossfire @ 1340 / 1822 ---- 16060
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/106843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if your GPU drivers were approved, you'd effectively lead the hall of fame list?
Click to expand...

As it turns out, the 13.1 whql driver is not validated. Ironically the 13.2 beta 5 driver is. I wasted time going to whql only to have to move to beta 5 to find this out. What the five futuremark?


----------



## alex4069

alex4069 ---- i5 2500k

sapphire 7950

6953 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/120942

How is this?


----------



## Karossua

AMD FX 8320 4.4ghz 1.38v , [email protected], 2052mhz Crucial Elite 8GB DDR3
Graphic card MSI Hawk R7870 stock , PSU Antec Earthwatts, CPU Cooler Corsair H100
Case NZXT Tempest, Motherboard Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev.1.0

3DMark stock GPU AMD FX 4.4ghz..jpg 487k .jpg file


----------



## Wooojciech1983

My 680 Lightning at 1450 MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/105301


----------



## muhd86

i need some help pls ..i have a rampage 4 with quad gtx 680 ,,at stock i have installed all the drivers / windows / chip set / gpu etc .

strange that i got a score of only 7000 points in this benchmark ...what the hell ---quad sli is enabled ..in all other benchmarks 3d mark 11 / vantage my scores are at par with other members .

whats with this benhmark .

yeah i guess i am on pci 2.0 ./.the cpy is at 3.8ghz .

please help


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i need some help pls ..i have a rampage 4 with quad gtx 680 ,,at stock i have installed all the drivers / windows / chip set / gpu etc .
> 
> strange that i got a score of only 7000 points in this benchmark ...what the hell ---quad sli is enabled ..in all other benchmarks 3d mark 11 / vantage my scores are at par with other members .
> 
> whats with this benhmark .
> 
> yeah i guess i am on pci 2.0 ./.the cpy is at 3.8ghz .
> 
> please help


This benchmark does nor reward tri or quad SLI. I have a 3930k Rampage IV with 580 tri and for 4872MHz and 985/2060 I get 7066 3dMk points.
Even crazier, that's been number one on HWbot for a week for 3x GPU and 3x 580, even though dual card SLI scores whomp it.

I guess we have to wait for a revision or new drivers.


----------



## muhd86

thanks ..i took a sigh of relief ..i thought that my self due to the drivers its not processing as it should be ...

guess i have to wait and see when they fix this problem ...

but i am wondering ..how come ppl have posted high scores on 3d mark hall of fame if there is a problem with tri sli / quad sli gpus


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> thanks ..i took a sigh of relief ..i thought that my self due to the drivers its not processing as it should be ...
> 
> guess i have to wait and see when they fix this problem ...
> 
> but i am wondering ..how come ppl have posted high scores on 3d mark hall of fame if there is a problem with tri sli / quad sli gpus


With single cards and SLI. There are no separate tri sli or quad sli results at futuremark. Try looking at HWbot. You could probably get first place quad with a bit of work and a lousy score.


----------



## Sozin

Intel 3570k @ 4.0Ghz, 7850 CFX @ 1050/5800.



[Link]


----------



## Menthol

Menthol

3930k @ 5200

GTX 680 @ 1525

score 14605

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/125976


----------



## Gabkicks

Here is a run with my old i7 920 @ 4ghz and GTX 670 @ 1293/1779

P6664
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/180246


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol
> 
> 3930k @ 5200
> 
> GTX 680 @ 1525
> 
> score 14605
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/125976


Sir, you single-handedly saved NVIDIA from this new 3DMark disaster, they should reward you, maybe a pair of free 780 Titan.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> Here is a run with my old i7 920 @ 4ghz and GTX 670 @ 1293/1779
> 
> P6664
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/180246


wow!
dude thats sick. gpu clock 1542mhz on both cards


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Sir, you single-handedly saved NVIDIA from this new 3DMark disaster, they should reward you, maybe a pair of free 780 Titan.


Nice one at least 1k is only because of the cpu lol


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol
> 
> 3930k @ 5200
> 
> GTX 680 @ 1525
> 
> score 14605
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/125976


Woohoo man thats right out of the park


----------



## darkinners

Darkinners ---- [email protected]

GTX680 SLI GPU1: 1110 core GPU2: 1084 core

10275 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/111067


----------



## grunion

How about putting the 3DM11 to 3DM13 transition page in the OP, page 139.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Guys, just a heads up.. overclocking your cpu would NET YOU NOTHING on general score....
at least thats why im seeing on my 3770k.

3.5GHz ((4411)) Graphics Score 4648
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/130715

4.8GHz ((4504)) Graphics Score 4654 <== a lil help on the combined test? they look equal too
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/130601

You can see the difference tho on the physics test when you compare them.. But no help at all on the GENERAL SCORE

ftw would love to just concentrate in his gpu cooling instead of both XD


----------



## FtW 420

Yes, I'm going to slow the cpu a bit & try to figure out gpu tweaks. I was mainly going after a 3dmark 11 score & running the new one since the rig was all clocked up anyway, finally got the 17k + 3d11 score I was after so going to concentrate on the new bench a bit more now!


----------



## pcgamers

pcgamers ---- 3770k @ 4.8GHz ---- 2x7970s @ 1300/1700 ---- score:14251

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/183675

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/test5wi.jpg/


----------



## verbatim

[email protected] 3.9

2x AMD 7970 @ 1100/1550

10772 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/185617?

The old processor still stands up strong. Dunno whats up with that crazy data line from first page tho


----------



## muhd86

no love for quad gpu guys .......the bench does not like quad gpus i guess


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi ...this is mine with a [email protected] plattform on a 980X and with a devil 7990 (1125/1575) ...

What about score?, is right?...I use the latest 13.2 Catalyst (Beta 5).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/182801

Thanks.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ...this is mine with a [email protected] plattform on a 980X and with a devil 7990 (1125/1575) ...
> 
> What about score?, is right?...I use the latest 13.2 Catalyst (Beta 5).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/182801
> 
> Thanks.


i guess it is at those clocks. compare it to this . . .

http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/3913/6/club-3d-radeon-hd-7990-6gb-review-amds-nieuwe-dual-gpu-kaart-3dmark-fire-strike


----------



## Pawelr98

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/190070
Pawelr98----Phenom II x4 965 @4.1ghz----HD6990

3161


----------



## flash2021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Guys, just a heads up.. overclocking your cpu would NET YOU NOTHING on general score....
> at least thats why im seeing on my 3770k.
> 
> 3.5GHz ((4411)) Graphics Score 4648
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/130715
> 
> 4.8GHz ((4504)) Graphics Score 4654 <== a lil help on the combined test? they look equal too
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/130601
> 
> You can see the difference tho on the physics test when you compare them.. But no help at all on the GENERAL SCORE
> 
> ftw would love to just concentrate in his gpu cooling instead of both XD


I agree, my score didn't seem to improve much running the test at x47 or x48, or x49 though my x49 specs might not be optimized


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ...this is mine with a [email protected] plattform on a 980X and with a devil 7990 (1125/1575) ...
> 
> What about score?, is right?...I use the latest 13.2 Catalyst (Beta 5).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/182801
> 
> Thanks.


looks about right . i noticed with my 7990 i get better scores on the 13.2 beta 4, and better overclocking.


----------



## Arniebomba

It also seems like running x79 over z77 doesnt mean that much anymore


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> It also seems like running x79 over z77 doesnt mean that much anymore


??

Ivy does not get a boost to gpu score anymore. Ivy used to get around 300pt score advantage in 3dm11. 3930's and will always get more physics cuz they have more cores and hyper threads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> looks about right . i noticed with my 7990 i get better scores on the 13.2 beta 4, and better overclocking.


Concur, but then ya have to run beta 5 to get validated.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ??
> 
> Ivy does not get a boost to gpu score anymore. Ivy used to get around 300pt score advantage in 3dm11. 3930's and will always get more physics cuz they have more cores and hyper threads


Looking at the benchmark 3DMark results, i dont see these CPU's topping out like they used to do


----------



## tsm106

Topping out??


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ??
> 
> Concur, but then ya have to run beta 5 to get validated.


yep yep
and how about my 7990 would not post with the ghz bios with beta 5 LOL had to reflash it for it to come up..... i will be doing some more exploring with it tonight. (will probably re install windows.)
now my vortex IIs get better scoring with beta 5 and overclock alot better on it aswell... odd stuff.


----------



## tsm106

Install win 8. The green cards are getting a boost with it apparently.


----------



## kfxsti

i may try it. i hate it on my work laptop. lol wont take long to re install 7 if it doesn't work.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Install win 8. The green cards are getting a boost with it apparently.


Define boost...lol.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Install win 8. The green cards are getting a boost with it apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define boost...lol.
Click to expand...

Eh? The only 680 sli setup to break the top 20 hof is running win 8. I don't quite like win 8 enough to jump ship just yet. I am running win 8 on my server though cuz it's smb service is a more stable.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Eh? The only 680 sli setup to break the top 20 hof is running win 8. I don't quite like win 8 enough to jump ship just yet. I am running win 8 on my server though cuz it's smb service is a more stable.


Hmm.... Interesting. If it's that big of a boost it's tempting to try. So much hassle to "upgrade", do the run, and then "downgrade" again. lol.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Eh? The only 680 sli setup to break the top 20 hof is running win 8. I don't quite like win 8 enough to jump ship just yet. I am running win 8 on my server though cuz it's smb service is a more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.... Interesting. If it's that big of a boost it's tempting to try. So much hassle to "upgrade", do the run, and then "downgrade" again. lol.
Click to expand...

I dunno if it's a big boost but that is the only one to break the leaderboard. Its gotta mean something.


----------



## Jabba1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> looks about right . i noticed with my 7990 i get better scores on the 13.2 beta 4, and better overclocking.


Thanks... How you OC your 7990... Mine is a Devil 13 and I can´t pass 1125 / 1575... (máx in MAB, CCC....).

Regards.


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks... How you OC your 7990... Mine is a Devil 13 and I can´t pass 1125 / 1575... (máx in MAB, CCC....).
> 
> Regards.


My max beta 4 is 1221/1580. Beta 5 is 1180/1550
Using power colors tool. still working on getting the meme higher with moar voltage
Afterburner gave me some issues. But I will be doing some flashing and testing tonight.


----------



## Jabba1977

Thanks...but, Can you put / raise the vcore-frecuency on both Gpus?

And...What Bios do you have in the 7990, how it flash?

Thanks!!!.

Edit: This tool is called " Powerup Tuner V0.2 "...? I don´t know this tool is better than Afterburner?. Can you put / raise core frecuency on both cores?.

Many thanks, and sorry for my english.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I dunno if it's a big boost but that is the only one to break the leaderboard. Its gotta mean something.


I just happened to have purchased the 8 at the upgrade price and installed it on an extra ssd and never really use it, so I thought I give the new benchmark a try and I did get higher scores, haven't tried disabling any services to lighten the load of the OS yet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I just happened to have purchased the 8 at the upgrade price and installed it on an extra ssd and never really use it, so I thought I give the new benchmark a try and I did get higher scores, haven't tried disabling any services to lighten the load of the OS yet.


Around how much difference in score going from win7 to win8?
I'm just curious, if it makes a healthy difference I will have to check out win8 again...


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Around how much difference in score going from win7 to win8?
> I'm just curious, if it makes a healthy difference I will have to check out win8 again...


Need to find a mildly stripped one. Let me know if you find anything and I will do the same.


----------



## tsm106

I might dust off my ole Vertex 2 raid 0, but it's still such a hassle though.


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Thanks...but, Can you put / raise the vcore-frecuency on both Gpus?
> 
> And...What Bios do you have in the 7990, how it flash?
> 
> Thanks!!!.
> 
> Edit: This tool is called " Powerup Tuner V0.2 "...? I don´t know this tool is better than Afterburner?. Can you put / raise core frecuency on both cores?.
> 
> Many thanks, and sorry for my english.


they are different in the respect of one will only over clock (powertune) . the other (afterburner) allows for everything else. Once i got ULPS disabled , and got the unofficial overclock on afterburner i could raise core and mem voltage. no problem on the english . i also flashed it with atiwinflash. there are many guides out there on it. i used the GHZ bios and the devil 13 bios, and even the bios that came on my vortex II's .


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Around how much difference in score going from win7 to win8?
> I'm just curious, if it makes a healthy difference I will have to check out win8 again...


Top score on 7 was just under 14000.
I am not sure why but my cards would get unstable at about 100 mhz lower than they have on 3d11 or Heaven in the past, on win 8 they would clock that extra 100 mhz again.
So on the same clocks it was only about 50 points, but I was pleasantly surprised to see my cards clock where they have been happy to do before. I usually am able to run benchmarks at about 1550 mhz single card and 1525 in sli and memory tops out at 1840 then artifacts like crazy no mater what voltage adjustments I try


----------



## tsm106

Damn those are some cherry cards!


----------



## FtW 420

They are, I haven't pushed mine that hard without extreme cooling. My last sli run was 1450/1800 with +125mV but just air cooling.
My score kinda sucked though, 3930k at 5Ghz, 2 x 680 at 1450/1800, 12754 in fire strike (combined score dragging it down). I'm doinitwrong...


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are, I haven't pushed mine that hard without extreme cooling. My last sli run was 1450/1800 with +125mV but just air cooling.
> My score kinda sucked though, 3930k at 5Ghz, 2 x 680 at 1450/1800, 12754 in fire strike (combined score dragging it down). I'm doinitwrong...


Neither of my cards are not exceptional overclockers, they require 1.5 to 1.6 volts on the core to get a good overclock, I am using a chiller to keep temps down, idle 10 to 17c. benching 27 to 30c., then I run them 24/7 at factory clocks without the chiller and haven't seen any sign of damage, run as good as the day I installed them, first Lightning I've bought, won't be the last
Win 8 I am discovering has it's own set of issues benching, when it locks up it wants to fix itself on next boot, a couple lock ups and it wants to a complete repair, I do not like it just thought I would give it a try, I will try clocking the cards on Win 7 again and see if it was a fluke on my part, maybe I didn't have all my voltage settings correct. Maybe I'll try a comparison this weekend since I have both OS's on hand

Believe me no one is more shocked than me at having a highest score in any benchmark, or on any top list, I am shocked and don't expect it to last a day


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist ---- i7 [email protected] 4.8GHz

X2 GTX 690 Quad SLI

7922 Score



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/138939

Man, so it isn't just me, this 3dmark hates quad sli/crossfire.

i guess I should just try it with one 690 so i can have a higher score lol


----------



## colaxs

My score with the latest Nvidia Beta drivers, on Core i5 2400 and Gigabyte Geforce 670.

Seems low to me.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> They are, I haven't pushed mine that hard without extreme cooling. My last sli run was 1450/1800 with +125mV but just air cooling.
> My score kinda sucked though, 3930k at 5Ghz, 2 x 680 at 1450/1800, 12754 in fire strike (combined score dragging it down). I'm doinitwrong...


You're not doing it wrong.
3DMark calculates the score different than 3DMark11. Just wait until Nvidia comes with the new beta driver. It should bump your score a lot


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- GTX680 SLI ---- 11544*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/197899?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Some new submissions from me:

*Single 7970 - Firestrike. Score =8731*
*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/138849*
Stu-Crossfire ---- i7 3770k ---- 7970HD ---- 8731

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e5519573a

*Twin 7970 - Firestrike. Score =14784*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/138751
Stu-Crossfire ---- i7 3770k ---- 2x7970HD ---- 14784
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e551957bc

And just for reference, some extreme settings scores.

*Single 7970 - Firestrike on Extreme Setting. Score =4254.*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/138867
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e55195750

*Twin 7970 - Firestrike on Extreme Setting. Score =7608*
*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/138775*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p1026570185/e55195746

*CPU* - i7 3770K @ 4.725ghz. _(Watercooled)_
*GPU's* - Sapphire 7970HD @ 1250/1900 _(Watercooled)_
*Ram* - Sammy Green @ 2220mhz. 9-10-10-25


----------



## clerick

Firestorm score 11496
2x 7950s @ 1100mhz
2500k @ 4.7 ghz
16gb ram
520 intel ssd

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/141411


----------



## King4x4

Before I dismantle my rig completely and going green.

King4x4 ---- i7 [email protected] [email protected] - 12901

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/141677


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> 
> 
> Firestorm score 11496
> 2x 7950s @ 1100mhz
> 2500k @ 4.7 ghz
> 16gb ram
> 520 intel ssd
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/141411


LOL Your 7950 x2 with a 2500K gave the same score as my two GTX680's with 3930K at 4.6GHz


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> LOL Your 7950 x2 with a 2500K gave the same score as my two GTX680's with 3930K at 4.6GHz


You clearly didn't see the 7950s above you


----------



## kx11

Kx11 ---- 3960x

PNY GTX 670 SLi

Score : 10303



Link
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/201944


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> You clearly didn't see the 7950s above you


I quoted him! Lol


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Im getting better at this

Dreamxtreme ---- i5 3570 ----3 x GTX660Ti - 7004

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/203018

Top 30 Tri-Sli









And yes seems this 3Dmark hates Tri/Quad SLI/Fire


----------



## Votkrath

Why isn't there any single gpu rankings? or have I missed something?


----------



## Scarecrow23

Scarecrow23 ---- 3930k ----GTX690 ---- 11106

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/117859?


----------



## GRABibus

I succeeded to go over to 5000pts at Fire Strike with my Old Q9650 and my GTX580, by using drivers 313.96 beta instead of 310.90 WHQL.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/204132?

[email protected],4Ghz
[email protected]/1860/1150
Drivers GeForce v313.96 beta


----------



## rasprabu4869

rasprabu4869

Core i5-3570K

PixelView GTX 660-Ti x2 SLI

9052 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/108765


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- 2 GTX 680 SLI ---- 11584

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/202694


whan do thay update ???


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> I succeeded to go over to 5000pts at Fire Strike with my Old Q9650 and my GTX580, by using drivers 313.96 beta instead of 310.90 WHQL.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/204132?
> 
> [email protected],4Ghz
> [email protected]/1860/1150
> Drivers GeForce v313.96 beta


Nice with the 775! You know there is a patch (hyperSLI) to run SLI on that board right? I ran two 480's on my REX with a Q9550.







I'd still be rockin that setup if the NB didn't die on me







. It took 1.72V on the Northbridge with 4 sticks of ram @ 2000 Mhz and the two GTX 480's to be stable lol. How I'd love to have another rex for my 775 chips.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- 2 GTX 680 SLI ---- 11584
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/202694
> 
> whan do thay update ???


Quote:


> Post your Top 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Score. I will try and update the thread once every 2 weeks.


From the first post of this thread


----------



## JulioCesarSF

3DMark tweaks:
http://adrenaline.uol.com.br/forum/placas-de-video-e-monitores/448076-tutorial-3dmark-tweaks.html


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From the first post of this thread


Thanks mate for the info


----------



## kx11




----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt ---- i7 3930k ---- 3 x GTX 580 Tri-SLI ---- 7803 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/149016



Edit: *Thanks deafboy*....took me a minute to spot the "680" error...

and *thanks to JulioCesarSF* and Google translate for the Tweaks.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt ---- i7 3930k ---- 3 x GTX 580 Tri-SLI ---- 7803 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/149016


FTFY


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt ---- i7 3930k ---- 3 x GTX 680 Tri-SLI ---- 7803 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/149016


....***?


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist---- i7 3930k ---- GTX 690 ---- 11669
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/150229


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Updated from the tweaks.

Dreamxtreme ---- i5 3570 ----3 x GTX660Ti - 7345

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/150484

It would be nice if it was just a simple bug for triple sli and i could fix it in the sli profile.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Updated from the tweaks.
> 
> Dreamxtreme ---- i5 3570 ----3 x GTX660Ti - 7345
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/150484
> 
> It would be nice if it was just a simple bug for triple sli and i could fix it in the sli profile.


Pretty good for the way 3DMark (2013) is though.









Your score would get you second place on the planet on HWbot at the moment...

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2356404_ Check other results at right on that page...

Seems like ppls just aren't posting them.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Updated from the tweaks.
> 
> Dreamxtreme ---- i5 3570 ----3 x GTX660Ti - 7345
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/150484
> 
> It would be nice if it was just a simple bug for triple sli and i could fix it in the sli profile.


Why would you do 3 x 660's and not just 2 x 670's??????? 660's bombed big time in performance reviews.


----------



## fewness

fewness

i7 3930

GTX 680 SLI

13920

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/213577


after changing SLI bits in NVinspector


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Updated from the tweaks.
> 
> Dreamxtreme ---- i5 3570 ----3 x GTX660Ti - 7345
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/150484
> 
> It would be nice if it was just a simple bug for triple sli and i could fix it in the sli profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you do 3 x 660's and not just 2 x 670's??????? 660's bombed big time in performance reviews.
Click to expand...

That's one way to make friends.


----------



## flash2021

not to threadjack...but i did see some article yesterday with an explanation of adjusting something in NVinspector...whatever that changes does...is there a similar tweak for increasing scores on AMD cards? or is it a non-issue?


----------



## GhostDog99

Pleas tell what did you change ?


----------



## alancsalt

NVIDIA tweaks - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks#post_19283994


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> NVIDIA tweaks - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks#post_19283994


WOW! This gave me a little under 1k higher score. Thanks alot.

new score

TheMadHerbalist---- i7 3930k ---- GTX690 ---- 12654
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/155086


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> NVIDIA tweaks - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks#post_19283994
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! This gave me a little under 1k higher score. Thanks alot.
> 
> new score
> 
> TheMadHerbalist---- i7 3930k ---- GTX690 ---- 12654
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/155086
Click to expand...

All + credit should go to JulioCesarSF...


----------



## DooRules

Weird, tried those tweaks and gained not a single point.

And then i tried my over clocks and gained about 700 points, many thanks guys.


----------



## n0n44m

_GTX670 SLI @ 1300/3815 & 1280/3815 (unsynced) / 1.21v - i7 2600K @ 5.1 GHz - 16 GB @ 1866 - Asus P8Z68-V PRO_

*n0n44m --- i7 2600K --- GTX670 SLI --- P11862* - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/157551

thanks for the tweaks JulioCesarSF ! 1100 points increase, seems to fix the Graphics Test 2 issue for my SLI-Z68 combination *edit:* or at least mitigate it


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- GTX 680 SLI ---- 12228
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/226546?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> NVIDIA tweaks - http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks#post_19283994


Thanks for the help mate


----------



## BZ1891

BZ1891

i7 2600k

HD 7970

9257 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/159749


----------



## OverSightX

Seems like it does't like the 13.1. Finally decided to try the 13.2 and CF finally took.

3930K @4.5
7970CF @1260/1560
13514

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/227079?


----------



## stahlhart

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/227244

Updated score: stahlhart ---- i7-2700K @ 4.8GHz ---- GTX670 SLI 1254/3570 ---- 11461


----------



## Menthol

Menthol

i7 3930K

GTX 680 SLI

14729


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro

i7-3820

HD7950 2-way

13034

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/161306

username in my result details


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol
> 
> i7 3930K
> 
> GTX 680 SLI
> 
> 14729


Managed to break 15000

Menthol

i73930K

GTX 680 sli

155224


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Managed to break 15000
> 
> Menthol
> 
> i73930K
> 
> GTX 680 sli
> 
> *155224*


LOL Thats a score no one will ever beat!








But Very nice! Did you flash or HW mod the cards? I cant seem to get the cards a lot higher than 13000


----------



## Arniebomba

DP..


----------



## flash2021

+15k ???? thats sick. very sick.







good work


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> LOL Thats a score no one will ever beat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Very nice! Did you flash or HW mod the cards? I cant seem to get the cards a lot higher than 13000












1 16082 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
AMD Radeon HD 7970 (2x CrossFireX) Country Flag us tsm106 No Description

4 15224 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (2x SLI) Country Flag ca Menthol No Description

He's running chilled lightnings which is why he can throw crazy volts at the cards. Great cards they are.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Before I dismantle my rig completely and going green.
> 
> King4x4 ---- i7 [email protected] [email protected] - 12901
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/141677


Nobody added me.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Before I dismantle my rig completely and going green.
> 
> King4x4 ---- i7 [email protected] [email protected] - 12901
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/141677
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody added me.
Click to expand...

Hasn't been an update yet.....
Quote:


> Post your Top 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Score. I will try and update the thread once every 2 weeks.


From the first post of this thread


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

TheMadHerbalist

i7 3930k @ 5.0 Ghz

GTX 690

12932

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/155433



Couldn't make it over to the 13k side with stock volts.


----------



## GhostDog99

new Score 

GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- GTX 680 SLI ---- 13242

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/234777?


3DMark 11

GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k ---- GTX680 SLI ---- 19927

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5935349


----------



## Arniebomba

Anyone tried the new nvidia drivers? My score went down using the 314.07 driver


----------



## Vonnis

Vonnis --- i7 3820 ---- GTX 680 SLI ---- 11323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Anyone tried the new nvidia drivers? My score went down using the 314.07 driver


Just gave it a go, my score increased a bit but not much.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Vonnis --- i7 3820 ---- GTX 680 SLI ---- 11323
> Just gave it a go, my score increased a bit but not much.


Hmm my score went from 13K to 12900ish


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Hmm my score went from 13K to 12900ish


That's roughly the amount I gained (in points).








Did you run it a few times? I've noticed Futuremark's benchmarks can sometimes vary a few hundred points between runs, maybe you just had a poor run with this one.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> That's roughly the amount I gained (in points).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you run it a few times? I've noticed Futuremark's benchmarks can sometimes vary a few hundred points between runs, maybe you just had a poor run with this one.


Well..i just noticed the GPU power doesnt go above 85%. Do you allso have this? The GPU usage is normal (98%) When i run 3DMark11 the GPU power is around 100%

Edit:Ik zie net dat we ook Nederlands zouden kunnen praten


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arniebomba*
> 
> Well..i just noticed the GPU power doesnt go above 85%. Do you allso have this? The GPU usage is normal (98%) When i run 3DMark11 the GPU power is around 100%
> 
> Edit:Ik zie net dat we ook Nederlands zouden kunnen praten


lol yeah but I always considered it rude to post in Dutch on an international forum.









My GPU power % seems to be normal, jumps around a lot but it doesn't drop below 100% while a test is running. Odd.


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> lol yeah but I always considered it rude to post in Dutch on an international forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU power % seems to be normal, jumps around a lot but it doesn't drop below 100% while a test is running. Odd.


Was joking offcourse









But yeah, i have no idea why this happens with 3DMark and not with 3DMark11


----------



## pcgamers

My new score on 13.2 beta 6









pcgamers --- 3770k @ 4.8GHz --- 2x HD7970 ; 1320/1850 --- 14887 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/176742


----------



## darkinners

New score with 314.07 driver

Darkinners

2600k @4.5

two MSI GTX 680 Lightning running in SLI +160 Core and +300 memory

12370

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/182461


----------



## flash2021

flash2021 --- 3570K @ 4.9GHz --- 2x Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X GHz at 1181/1575 and 1205/1605 --- Score 11918

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/263672?


----------



## alancsalt

Nearly update time....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

[email protected]@1125/1525----12651 FireStorm 3DMark Link


----------



## blizzard182cold

blizzard182cold i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz 1.17 volts max during the run Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 2GB single GPU @ +12% power stock voltage adjusted fan profile but stock windforce cooling +500 Mem and +140 Core Sync Off fan at idle 40% and 31 deg c for GPU http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/266260?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> blizzard182cold i5 3570K @ 4.2 Ghz 1.17 volts max during the run Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 2GB single GPU @ +12% power stock voltage adjusted fan profile but stock windforce cooling +500 Mem and +140 Core Sync Off fan at idle 40% and 31 deg c for GPU http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/266260?


when will people realize +140 tells us nothing as to what the actual max boost clocks are?


----------



## blizzard182cold

and your IQ is ? +140 on the core of a gtx 670 is 1287.5mhz GPU-Z read out or if you believe 3D Mark 1058Mhz but stock boost was 1058 and yet its stock running at 1150 boost so guess i got a half decent one http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/266752? or is it the software is just glitchy as yet and needs more coding ?









Edit: +140 max reading sorry was 1280.3 not 1287.5 max temp was 53 deg c


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Why isn't there any single gpu rankings? or have I missed something?


Quoting my post to the latest page since it was ignored the first time.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> and your IQ is ? +140 on the core of a gtx 670 is 1287.5mhz GPU-Z read out or if you believe 3D Mark 1058Mhz but stock boost was 1058 and yet its stock running at 1150 boost so guess i got a half decent one http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/266752? or is it the software is just glitchy as yet and needs more coding ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: +140 max reading sorry was 1280.3 not 1287.5 max temp was 53 deg c


I don't see how a personal insult is going to help your case at all. You're saying all gtx670s will have the same max boost clocks if you up the core to +140? Get outta here.


----------



## blizzard182cold

actually its running at 1280Mhz just done another bench and checked using a diff source so and no sometimes an increment of just 1 is needed to get that extra from 1280 to 1306 but that 1 could be at +155 or higher of course it depends on the card but from what i have experianced 75% people can get the same results with this card !!!!


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> I don't see how a personal insult is going to help your case at all. You're saying all gtx670s will have the same max boost clocks if you up the core to +140? Get outta here.


2013-02-06 03:08:53 , 1084.4 , 1581.7 , 38.0 , 41 , 1950 , 505 , 99 , 30 , 0 , 54.8 , 1.0370 ,

2013-02-06 03:08:54 , 1306.5 , 1581.7 , 42.0 , 41 , 1890 , 545 , 54 , 15 , 0 , 86.3 , 1.1750 ,

2013-02-06 03:08:55 , 1306.5 , 1581.7 , 36.0 , 41 , 1890 , 545 , 100 , 0 , 0 , 31.6 , 1.1750 ,

2013-02-06 03:08:56 , 1306.5 , 1581.7 , 36.0 ,

GPU-Z stats read out date time temp core mem anything else ?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 2013-02-06 03:08:53 , 1084.4 , 1581.7 , 38.0 , 41 , 1950 , 505 , 99 , 30 , 0 , 54.8 , 1.0370 ,
> 
> 2013-02-06 03:08:54 , 1306.5 , 1581.7 , 42.0 , 41 , 1890 , 545 , 54 , 15 , 0 , 86.3 , 1.1750 ,
> 
> 2013-02-06 03:08:55 , 1306.5 , 1581.7 , 36.0 , 41 , 1890 , 545 , 100 , 0 , 0 , 31.6 , 1.1750 ,
> 
> 2013-02-06 03:08:56 , 1306.5 , 1581.7 , 36.0 ,
> 
> GPU-Z stats read out date time temp core mem anything else ?


You seem to be missing the point. Kepler cards will automatically boost somewhere between 0MHz and +234MHz (the value of which we call the 'Kepler Boost' value of the particular card ... not the MODEL, but the individual card) above the 'stock' boost value specified on the card. And then you add the GPU offset on top of that to find your actual, observed 'max boost'.

Ergo, when you specify that you've set an offset of +140 MHz on your GB WF3 (1059 stock boost), that means your 'actual operating frequency' aka max boost could be anywhere between 1059+140+0 (1199MHz) and 1059+140+234MHz (1433MHz).

Since you're saying that at 'stock', your card runs at 1150, this tells us that the Kepler Boost on your particular card is 91MHz (1150-1059). But that value, like I say, could be anywhere between 0 and 234.

So the point that psi is trying to make is that when people post only their offset value, it tells the rest of us virtually nothing about what clock their core is actually running at. Every cards Kepler Boost is different. And again, that's not every model, but every INDIVIDUAL card. The KB value on my card (same exact model) is 130MHz. So +140 on my card is actually 39MHz faster than it is on yours









You follow now? If you're still confused, please see the first link in my sig


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro ---- [email protected] 4.625

2x Gigabyte Windforce 7950s

13166

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/190817


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> Why isn't there any single gpu rankings? or have I missed something?
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting my post to the latest page since it was ignored the first time.
Click to expand...

There never was a single card listing in this thread. CDMAN just does all the SLI and Crossfire variations, so there's a big opening for a "Top 30 3d Mark 13 Single GPU Scores Using Default Settings" thread for you, unless you could maybe persuade Majin SSJ Eric to do it in Top 3DMark Fire Strike Scores


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> You seem to be missing the point. Kepler cards will automatically boost somewhere between 0MHz and +234MHz (the value of which we call the 'Kepler Boost' value of the particular card ... not the MODEL, but the individual card) above the 'stock' boost value specified on the card. And then you add the GPU offset on top of that to find your actual, observed 'max boost'.
> 
> Ergo, when you specify that you've set an offset of +140 MHz on your GB WF3 (1059 stock boost), that means your 'actual operating frequency' aka max boost could be anywhere between 1059+140+0 (1199MHz) and 1059+140+234MHz (1433MHz).
> 
> Since you're saying that at 'stock', your card runs at 1150, this tells us that the Kepler Boost on your particular card is 91MHz (1150-1059). But that value, like I say, could be anywhere between 0 and 234.
> 
> So the point that psi is trying to make is that when people post only their offset value, it tells the rest of us virtually nothing about what clock their core is actually running at. Every cards Kepler Boost is different. And again, that's not every model, but every INDIVIDUAL card. The KB value on my card (same exact model) is 130MHz. So +140 on my card is actually 39MHz faster than it is on yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You follow now? If you're still confused, please see the first link in my sig


well see in the end i supplied enough info for you to get the jist of it and thanks i`ll have a look i have been experimenting with the card


----------



## blizzard182cold

ahuh i see indeed i noticed that but yeh didn`t know his terms as you said in your post dont expect the terms to be known world wide


----------



## blizzard182cold

GPU core: 1267 MHz, memory: 3420 MHz

SCORE:4807 points (80 FPS, 60000 ms)

Max GPU Temp: 59°C

Resolution: 1280x720 (FS) - AA:0 samples

thats a furmark run with mem at +420


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## PatrickCrowely

A Update......

[email protected]@1165/1663----12985 FireStorm 3DMark Link


----------



## {SAS}TB

{SAS}[email protected]@1125/1600----7716 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/187454

3 x 7970 @ 1125 / 1600
3930K @ 5.125

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/187454

7716

Graphics Score 16262
Physics Score 18216
Combined Score 1329


----------



## error-id10t

Got bumped off the 30 and then I disappeared all-together.. here's a new run.

error-id10t - 2600k - 670 SLI - 12012

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/197224


----------



## muhd86

i am on beta 6 ---quad 7970 ..and for some reason i dont know ...after the demo of 1st benchmark when the demo is about to finish and the screen goes white --it remains like that for quite some time and does nothing .

--any help please -


----------



## Cool Mike

Maybe a top 5 score. Running an Ares II

Cool [email protected]@1275/1750----14786

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/284241


----------



## muhd86

do we have to make some profile for 3d mark ..so that it uses all 4 gpus for the benchmark ---

i cant seem to pass the demo for a strange reason --right after the end of the 1st demo screen goes white as it does and stays there ...

--this is frustrating ...

any help


----------



## Arniebomba

Select benchmark only


----------



## DJRamses

DJRamses -- Core i7 980 @ 4954Mhz -- GTX680 Lightning @ 1580Mhz / 7328Mhz -- 9048 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/191730

and for the statistics








FireStrike Extreme
DJRamses -- Core i7 980 @ 4954Mhz -- GTX680 Lightning @ 1594Mhz / 7328Mhz -- 4518 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/191926


----------



## snef

snef -- i7-3770k @ 4600Mhz -- 2 x XFX HD7970 Black OC @ 1125Mhz / 1575Mhz -- 12614 --

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/76173


----------



## MunneY

SO VERY CLOSE

MunneY - - I7-3930k @ 4500mhz - - 2x GTX 680 Reference @ 1120mhz (+120 / +550 ) - - 11512

http://3dmark.com/3dm/295779?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

[email protected]@1125/1725----13354 FireStorm 3DMark Link


----------



## Aaranu

In order to run the new 3dmark benchmark do you have to buy it?


----------



## alancsalt

Not exactly. The free version will do demo and all three benches in a batch mode together, so by the time you get to FireStrike temps will be up a bit and score will be down a bit compared to buying the bench and being able to run FireStrike only in one run....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> In order to run the new 3dmark benchmark do you have to buy it?


No.....


----------



## Aaranu

ahh ok thanks guys!


----------



## MunneY

I've eekeed every ounce of what I can outta my 2 680 reference cards. +120 and +550 and I just cant seem to get those last 4-500 points to get in the top 30...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I've eekeed every ounce of what I can outta my 2 680 reference cards. +120 and +550 and I just cant seem to get those last 4-500 points to get in the top 30...


They are thirsty....... They need to drink some water!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> They are thirsty....... They need to drink some water!


One is under an H60 (I know it doesn't count) and the other will have an h60 on Thursday.

I wish I had another 6-700 bucks to put into a full loop.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> One is under an H60 (I know it doesn't count) and the other will have an h60 on Thursday.
> 
> I wish I had another 6-700 bucks to put into a full loop.


How is the results compared to air? I see a lot of people getting those Mods.. Another thing with the 6 series cards is voltage locked... I didn't like that, I have triple 670's @ one point & two of the three clocked very well. They didn't even run hot, just the board under them wasn't any good...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> How is the results compared to air? I see a lot of people getting those Mods.. Another thing with the 6 series cards is voltage locked... I didn't like that, I have triple 670's @ one point & two of the three clocked very well. They didn't even run hot, just the board under them wasn't any good...


TBH... Under full load of prime 95 for hours... mid 50s and they are inaudible. I did it purely so I didnt have to listen to them when I was gaming. It does help with not using it as a space heater as well


----------



## marcmartyn

Marcmartyn

i7 3930K @ 4.8Ghz

EVGA GTX 690 @1215/6600 P12254

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/216655


----------



## mtbiker033

hey guys I picked up the new 3dmark to test out my new 690 but fire strike runs terribly for some reason. Here is a screenshot of the results of running all tests, anyone have any ideas on why fire strike runs so poorly?

I'm using 314.07 stock clocks on the 690 and cpu is at 4.8


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> hey guys I picked up the new 3dmark to test out my new 690 but fire strike runs terribly for some reason. Here is a screenshot of the results of running all tests, anyone have any ideas on why fire strike runs so poorly?
> 
> I'm using 314.07 stock clocks on the 690 and cpu is at 4.8


YEAAAA there is something wrong there.... have you uninstalled and reinstalled your Drivers?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> YEAAAA there is something wrong there.... have you uninstalled and reinstalled your Drivers?


not yet but I will do that now!


----------



## mtbiker033

did a clean install of my driver 314.07 but it was still not right on fire strike, from doing a little research this is common with a 690 and the drivers:

http://support.futuremark.com/futuremark/topics/gtx_690_low_gpu_score_firestrike


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> did a clean install of my driver 314.07 but it was still not right on fire strike, from doing a little research this is common with a 690 and the drivers:
> 
> http://support.futuremark.com/futuremark/topics/gtx_690_low_gpu_score_firestrike


Thats odd. I'm on the verge of breaking into the top 30 with my 2 680s. I will get there this weekend.


----------



## Joa3d43

3D mark 11 scores for SLI and tri-SLI (3dm verification URL in spoiler pics below)









Joa3d43 i7 3770K Asus GTX 670 x2 score P 17771


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Joa3d43 i7 3770K Asus GTX 670 x3 score P 21068


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*EDIT / UPDATE* re tri-SLI score above Joa3d43 i7 3770K Asus GTX 670 x3 score P 21207


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 3D mark 11 scores for SLI and tri-SLI (3dm verification URL in spoiler pics below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 i7 3770K Asus GTX 670 x2 score P 17771
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 i7 3770K Asus GTX 670 x3 score P 21068
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what's the frequency on that 3770k? I barely edge out your score in graphics but you beat me by around 1k on physics with 2 7950s and a 3820


----------



## Sazz

I won't make the top 30, but I haven't seen anyone there that has pure AMD system, here's my score with FX-8350 @ 4.7Ghz and HD7970 @ 1330/1860Mhz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/302197


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> what's the frequency on that 3770k? I barely edge out your score in graphics but you beat me by around 1k on physics with 2 7950s and a 3820


Right now, I'm staying at 5 GHz as I'm finishing my first custom loop and the system is not done yet...my biggest problem is that while the board allows for extra spacing between the tri-SLI cards, but due to the 'bridges', they are sandwiched for now - so about 150 MHz below tested vid speeds at SLI with massive throttling...just got new longer 12 cm bridges in today I'll try tomorrow.

re. speed
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360912/thinking-of-overclocking-cross-platform-results-for-a-3770k-stock-turbo-3-9-ghz-to-5-3-ghz

re. tri-Sandwich vid cooling issue


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated, Joa3d43 you posted your scores in the wrong thread.


----------



## fewness

Isn't Menthol 680 SLI?


----------



## psikeiro

psikeiro ---- [email protected]

2x Gigabyte Windforce 7950 @1270/1680

13514

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/221386


----------



## MunneY

Man.... The 7970/7950s kill the 670/680s. Crazy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Thread updated, Joa3d43 you posted your scores in the wrong thread.


...sorry about that - I saw the old 3dmark11 score table up front...can you please point me to the *official,* current 3d mark11 thread (there seem to be so many of them...) . Thanks


----------



## MunneY

My cards absolutely will not go aboove +120 and +500 I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO close to being listed LOL


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## techjesse

I haven't really pushed the cards yet but here's my score









ORB http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6066012


----------



## techjesse

Here's my info







techjesse ---- i7 3930K

GTX 670

P22298 3Dmark 11


----------



## kpforce1

Where is all of the SLI and Tri SLI Titans at??!?!?!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Where is all of the SLI and Tri SLI Titans at??!?!?!


They are over in the Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0 for now, and may not appear here in force until the next update.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> I haven't really pushed the cards yet but here's my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORB http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6066012


Dude... This is the 3dmark 13 thread now...


----------



## techjesse

Ooops


----------



## blizzard182cold

techjess aint you an admin on the Nvidia website


----------



## PROBN4LYFE




----------



## fewness

I was worrying why NVIDIA didn't update any beta driver to optimize 680s for 3DMark FireStrike, well, now I understand...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> I was worrying why NVIDIA didn't update any beta driver to optimize 680s for 3DMark FireStrike, well, now I understand...


Exactly... my 680s in SLI are getting SPANKED by 7970s and some 7950s


----------



## Gregster

Tried running this bench in SLI Titans and the frames were less than half of a single Titan. Is that my end or driver related anyone know?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Tried running this bench in SLI Titans and the frames were less than half of a single Titan. Is that my end or driver related anyone know?


Change SLI compatibility bits (DX1x) from 0x000000F5 to 0x080000F5, follow instruction of this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks
I know that's not written for Titan's problem but I heard it worked. Give it a try.


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Change SLI compatibility bits (DX1x) from 0x000000F5 to 0x080000F5, follow instruction of this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks
> I know that's not written for Titan's problem but I heard it worked. Give it a try.


Thanks for that. Not 100% working but working far better than it was









+rep


----------



## axiumone

12,855 with my sig rig.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/203843


----------



## MunneY

YES! FINALLY!

MunneY

i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz

GTX 680 SLI @1228/6804 P12268

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/229558



EDIT

MunneY

i7 3930K @ 4.5Ghz

GTX 680 SLI @1228/6902 P12780

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/229594


----------



## Gregster

Gregster 3930K @ 5.0 SLI Titans 997Mhz/6401Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/323608

P18774
Gfx 23907
Phys 17344
Comb 7551


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Gregster 3930K @ 5.0 SLI Titans 997Mhz/6401Mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/323608
> 
> P18774
> Gfx 23907
> Phys 17344
> Comb 7551


Dang you titan owners for making me feel insignificant again LOL


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Dang you titan owners for making me feel insignificant again LOL


Great score on those 680's. The best in firestrike I could get was 12511 with MSI Lightning 680's in SLI


----------



## Causality1978

3930K @ 4.7 ,cooling H100i 2400mhz xmp, ASUS ROG Rampage IV X79
Nvidia Sli gtx 680 1. PNY 2.Zotac
Memo- Kingsotn hyper x 2400mhz xmp prof.

FIRE STRIKE-10993

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/321377

Graphics cards are at the fundamental frequency, for stability, it is computer 24/7, counting boinc ..
but nvidia kernel manages to 1300MHz no problems ..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> Great score on those 680's. The best in firestrike I could get was 12511 with MSI Lightning 680's in SLI


Thanks man! I'm been pushing them as much as possible, without burning them up... I cant wait for the next gen so I can go full loop.


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 ---- 2600K @ 5.14

680 GTX Lightning SLI

12702

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/331893


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> TechSilver13 ---- 2600K @ 5.0
> 
> 680 GTX Lightning SLI
> 
> 12455
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/229742


why are gtx690, gtx680 and gtx670 so unoptimized for this? I shouldn't be able to beat your scores with a 2x 7950 setup.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/221386


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> why are gtx690, gtx680 and gtx670 so unoptimized for this? I shouldn't be able to beat your scores with a 2x 7950 setup.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/221386


On 3dmark you should with that processor.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> On 3dmark you should with that processor.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> On 3dmark you should with that processor.


your physics score is higher since you have it at 5.0, I'm not referring to that, I'm talking about graphics scores.


----------



## TechSilver13

Ur core is at 1680...pretty unreal if you are on stock cooling. And apples to apples....there is no way your processor should lose to mine...if my GPU was at 1600 I'd slaughter you. You have a golden set of cards should we roll out the red carpet?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Ur core is at 1680...pretty unreal if you are on stock cooling. And apples to apples....there is no way your processor should lose to mine...if my GPU was at 1600 I'd slaughter you. You have a golden set of cards should we roll out the red carpet?


my core clock is at 1270, memory clock is 1680, Gigabyte Windforce cooling on air, yes. There is definitely a way my processor would score lower, since it is clocked lower and it's still sandy bridge (SB-e) but yeah, whenever I get my h220 in the mail I'll go for 5.0. Again, my GPUs are at 1270/1680 for that benchmark, not 1680 on the core, so, 1280/1670 for my cards, not sure what yours are max boosting to.


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Ur core is at 1680...pretty unreal if you are on stock cooling. And apples to apples....there is no way your processor should lose to mine...if my GPU was at 1600 I'd slaughter you. You have a golden set of cards should we roll out the red carpet?
> 
> 
> 
> my core clock is at 1270, memory clock is 1680, Gigabyte Windforce cooling on air, yes. There is definitely a way my processor would score lower, since it is clocked lower and it's still sandy bridge (SB-e) but yeah, whenever I get my h220 in the mail I'll go for 5.0. Again, my GPUs are at 1270/1680 for that benchmark, not 1680 on the core, so, 1280/1670 for my cards, not sure what yours are max boosting to.
Click to expand...

Well over 1300 on both. Close to 1400. PM me with temps when ur h220 gets in. Are you going with stock fans or different fans?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Well over 1300 on both. Close to 1400. PM me with temps when ur h220 gets in. Are you going with stock fans or different fans?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Swiftech Helix fans


----------



## Chunin

Chunin i5-3570K @4.2 Ghz

Gigabyte GeForce 670 GTX @1254/1625

6266

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/332644 For some reason the core clock of the card is reported incorrectly as 705 Mhz but in reality its OCed to 1254 Mhz.


----------



## blizzard182cold

wonder if i can break 12000 with a 2nd card http://www.3dmark.com/fs/236664 think i got it stable as the actual highest boost is showing 1267 instead of saying the stock boost lol though she does boost to 1150 max at stock i have noted


----------



## blizzard182cold

FINALLY WOOOHOOOOO someone with one card to compare against thank you


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> wonder if i can break 12000 with a 2nd card http://www.3dmark.com/fs/236664 think i got it stable as the actual highest boost is showing 1267 instead of saying the stock boost lol though she does boost to 1150 max at stock i have noted


I very seriously seriously doubt you'll reach it. My 3930k and 2 680s BARELY got there. I know the 670s are close, but I'd be very surprised though. GL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chunin

I havent played with the card much really. I couldnt overclock it much yesterday. For some reason i was getting driver errors "The NVIDIA OpenGL driver lost connection with the display driver due to exceeding the Windows Time-Out limit and is unable to continue." Im not too sure what fixed that problem because in the meantime ive upgraded my motherboards bios and restarted the pc several times. Whatever the case might be it runs stable now after getting higher clocks than i could set before when it was crashing all the time after running the evga testing tool for a few seconds. Ill try and give it another go to get the memory speed better.


----------



## blizzard182cold

my cards on air not liquid i believe with liquid i could hit over 1300 on the core i can 1280 but with only +420 mem


----------



## Chunin

Same. I have the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC 2GB Windforce 3X. What software are you using to OC your card? I have EVGA Precision installed and thats what i OCed with but im wondering how to change the VCORE because it runs 1.175V for that OC by default and i have no idea how to change and lower that.


----------



## dph314

I'm sure this has been asked before, so, sorry in advance. But, I can't seem to find a SLI fix anywhere







I can run single-card fine, but SLI uses about ~25% each card. I don't know what to try. Any advice?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before, so, sorry in advance. But, I can't seem to find a SLI fix anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run single-card fine, but SLI uses about ~25% each card. I don't know what to try. Any advice?


What drivers are you using? Are you POSITIVE you have SLI enabled? What cards are you using?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before, so, sorry in advance. But, I can't seem to find a SLI fix anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run single-card fine, but SLI uses about ~25% each card. I don't know what to try. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> What drivers are you using? Are you POSITIVE you have SLI enabled? What cards are you using?
Click to expand...

I know you have to start asking the basics first







, but yes, SLI is definitely enabled. And the profile for 3dMark in Inspector is the same one 3dMark11 is using and that one runs perfectly fine. Using the 314.09 drivers for Titan.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before, so, sorry in advance. But, I can't seem to find a SLI fix anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run single-card fine, but SLI uses about ~25% each card. I don't know what to try. Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> What drivers are you using? Are you POSITIVE you have SLI enabled? What cards are you using?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you have to start asking the basics first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but yes, SLI is definitely enabled. And the profile for 3dMark in Inspector is the same one 3dMark11 is using and that one runs perfectly fine. Using the 314.09 drivers for Titan.
Click to expand...

Is it like this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> I ve mad some Tests with the new 3Dmark.
> 
> Firestorm:
> Graphic Test 1 & 2 needs only 3 - 6 % CPU usage. high CPU Clocks takes no Effect! Takes all Cores.
> Physics Test takes 80 - 92 % CPU usage. high CPU Clocks works fine. All Cores!
> 
> Combined Test:
> Thats Crazy. It uses 11 - 18 % of CPU Power, but it dont work with HT. Also, at my Gulftown only 6 Cores are working in Combined Test!!.
> 
> The best driver for 3Dmark 2013 is the beta 313.96.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2355168_djramses_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_680_4382_marks


And you've seen:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks


----------



## dph314

Seen the Tweaks thread, yeah. That's how I know I'm using the right SLI profile. Didn't check CPU usage, but all I know is it uses 20% on each GPU when SLI is enabled. The profile in Inspector looks exactly like the pic in the Tweaks guide.

I tried running it back when I was on the 313 driver too, same results. So, still happening on a clean install of 314. I don't know how it could be driver-related after happening on multiple drivers. _And_ multiple cards for that matter, as I couldn't run it on my 680 Lightnings either.

What could the problem be if it happens on multiple driver versions, multiple cards, multiple installs (re-downloaded and installed 3dMark 2 or 3 times)...? SLI works fine in every other app/game. Just hit 31,000 GPU score in 3dMark11 actually. But Firestrike...nope


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Seen the Tweaks thread, yeah. That's how I know I'm using the right SLI profile. Didn't check CPU usage, but all I know is it uses 20% on each GPU when SLI is enabled. The profile in Inspector looks exactly like the pic in the Tweaks guide.
> 
> I tried running it back when I was on the 313 driver too, same results. So, still happening on a clean install of 314. I don't know how it could be driver-related after happening on multiple drivers. _And_ multiple cards for that matter, as I couldn't run it on my 680 Lightnings either.
> 
> What could the problem be if it happens on multiple driver versions, multiple cards, multiple installs (re-downloaded and installed 3dMark 2 or 3 times)...? SLI works fine in every other app/game. Just hit 31,000 GPU score in 3dMark11 actually. But Firestrike...nope


Could be normal. Did you check usage during physics test? Did it go up to 80 - 92 % CPU usage? If so you are having same experience as DJRamses.

What score are you getting?


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## Gregster

Thanks for the add









+rep for thread and time put in.


----------



## MunneY

Yippie! I'm on the board!


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could be normal. Did you check usage during physics test? Did it go up to 80 - 92 % CPU usage? If so you are having same experience as DJRamses.
> 
> What score are you getting?


314.09 seems to have fixed it! Sweet. Just got 14,500 with my whole system at stock. Off to work now, real run coming later







Thank you for the help though, not sure what the problem ended up being.


----------



## muhd86

*this is the score with gigabyte 7870 with an asrock x79 board and intel 3820 cpu

*


----------



## AdamK47

I attempted to run this test with 3-Way Titans and my score turned out laughably low.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/248605

They really need to get this 3-way and 4-way problem fixed.


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 ---- 2600K @5.13

GTX Titan SLI

16680 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/251762


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Anybody having problems with running Firestrike with Titans?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Anyone know why I'm getting this in FireStrike? I've switched drivers, uninstalled FireStrike...


----------



## fewness

fewness

3930K @5.0G

GTX Titan SLI

18636 Score


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## MunneY

Welp... I'm gonna get bumped cause all the Titan's are now here


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Daily Driver.......

PatrickCrowely ---- i7-3770K @ 4.8GHz

GTX Titan SLI

P15693 Link


----------



## Daredevil 720

Daredevil 720

i5-2500K

2x 670 SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/254802

(Highest score is: 12725)


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- Intel i7 [email protected] Ghz --- GTX Titan [email protected]/6400 --- Score 17968

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/256317


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *this is the score with gigabyte 7870 with an asrock x79 board and intel 3820 cpu
> 
> *


is the above score good for the setup or more can be drawn from it


----------



## muhd86

7970 crossfire with sr2 @ 4ghz --- i guess with slight more oc i can ake it to 12000 - is this score normal for 2 gpus or can i do more --

i cant take the sr2 to 5ghz thats impossible this is like the max i can take the e5645 dual cpus to .

as the gpus are voltage locked i am unable to increase the core above 1070 max .......any help on this apprecaited


----------



## RyanAndrew

RyanAndrew ---- i7-3770k

GTX680 x2

10658 Score

LINK


----------



## Chocolater

First run of Titan last night. Completely stock results. I have looked at a few results from reviews and these seem somewhat in line with them. I'm pretty happy, now to move on to tweaking. ;-)





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/263249

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/263236

The display doesn't show my processor or ram speed correctly, so that is confusing. I have searched and I guess this is not uncommon. I did start seeing some clock_watchdog_timeout errors last night after the install of the titan (windows 8), i think that was just coincidence, but bad timing. So I flashed the BIOS and that seemed to help, I'll need more time to check it out, only ran prime95 for like 20 minutes. Also I didnt store my 3dmark11 score but I think it was like 12,000 something. So there you go, was it worth the money, of course not, am I really happy, yes. I love looking at the ridiculous results you guys are getting, insane!


----------



## fewness

Does 3DMark 2013 qualify Virtu MVP enabled score now?
Never mind I see it doesn't...


----------



## CDMAN

Thread updated


----------



## fewness

fewness

3930K @5.1G

GTX Titan SLI

19203 Score









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/276034


----------



## deafboy

Very nice!


----------



## LostKauz

I believe their is something wrong.. im getting a score around 9k and ive seen others with similiar hardware hitting 12k. what can i do? rig is in my sig.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5GHz -- GTX 480 @1GHz -- 4357:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/396930


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> fewness
> 
> 3930K @5.1G
> 
> GTX Titan SLI
> 
> 19203 Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/276034


Very nice score


----------



## JulioCesarSF

3DMark 11 nvidia drivers test:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks/0_100

3DMark 13 tests soon.


----------



## Gregster

Good info Julio









+rep


----------



## Sazz

anyone else having inconsistent "combined" scores? like one run you be scoring 2.8k the next you get 3.3k when nothing has changed at all between runs.

Anyways here is my score, single 7970 and HD8350 at 4.7Ghz


----------



## heyskip

heyskip ---- 3930 ---- 680 Lightning SLI ---- 13517 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/406888?


----------



## trippinonprozac

trippinonprozac - 3930k @ 4.8ghz - 2x 680 Classifieds @ 1411mhz all under water


----------



## trippinonprozac

And a run on firestrike -

trippinonprozac - 3930k @ 4.8ghz - 2x 680 Classifieds @ 1411mhz all under water


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> trippinonprozac - 3930k @ 4.8ghz - 2x 680 Classifieds @ 1411mhz all under water


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> And a run on firestrike -
> 
> trippinonprozac - 3930k @ 4.8ghz - 2x 680 Classifieds @ 1411mhz all under water


Ok, but I'm so drastically confused... How did you pull 20k from 13k????????


----------



## JPigg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, but I'm so drastically confused... How did you pull 20k from 13k????????


top is 3dmark11, bottom is firestrike


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPigg*
> 
> top is 3dmark11, bottom is firestrike


wow, its to early for me to be on OCN I guess... I was about to lose my marbles over here!


----------



## trippinonprozac

New PB on firestrike

3930K @ 5ghz - 2x 680 Classifieds @ 1437mhz/3105mhz under water -


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Goofy Goober

i have big problem running Firestrike extreme con 2 Titan in SLI, i get extreme low performance, like 10 fps in first scene, the global score at the end of the benchmark is 2800 point









it looks like that SLI isn't supported, is there any configuration/setting that i can try to solve the problem? thanks in advance









EDIT:
partially solved the problem by unistalling windows update KB 2670838, now i get about 8600 total points... seems to low for 2 Titan and a 3930K @4.7ghz


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> i have big problem running Firestrike extreme con 2 Titan in SLI, i get extreme low performance, like 10 fps in first scene, the global score at the end of the benchmark is 2800 point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like that SLI isn't supported, is there any configuration/setting that i can try to solve the problem? thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> partially solved the problem by unistalling windows update KB 2670838, now i get about 8600 total points... seems to low for 2 Titan and a 3930K @4.7ghz


http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks

Follow 2.1 on the 1st post









Seems SLI is broken for Titans on this bench but that fixes it


----------



## Neskia

Neskia ---- i7 3770k @ 4.5GHz ---- GTX 670 @ 1087/1877 ---- 6647 Score



Score Link


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks
> 
> Follow 2.1 on the 1st post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems SLI is broken for Titans on this bench but that fixes it


thank you very much i will try this asap.

yesterday i've done a Firestrike with finally a working SLI configuration, after i've uninstalled a windows update that on Win 7 cause the problem with 3Dmark 2013 and SLI configurations.



i think it's a bit low, and the cards were overclocked to 1189mhz core and 6800 ram, cpu was @4.7ghz HT ON (3930K)


----------



## Gregster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Goober*
> 
> thank you very much i will try this asap.
> 
> yesterday i've done a Firestrike with finally a working SLI configuration, after i've uninstalled a windows update that on Win 7 cause the problem with 3Dmark 2013 and SLI configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's a bit low, and the cards were overclocked to 1189mhz core and 6800 ram, cpu was @4.7ghz HT ON (3930K)


It does seem a little low for those clocks. I scored 23K (GFX Score) with similar clocks but I used Naennons BIOS (doesn't downclock/throttle). Maybe try that if you are happy to flash your cards?

Not many SLI scores to compare which doesn't help

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/323608

That was my run.


----------



## Goofy Goober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregster*
> 
> It does seem a little low for those clocks. I scored 23K (GFX Score) with similar clocks but I used Naennons BIOS (doesn't downclock/throttle). Maybe try that if you are happy to flash your cards?
> 
> Not many SLI scores to compare which doesn't help
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/323608
> 
> That was my run.


i have already the Naeonnons BIOS on my 2 Titan, in fact they don't downclock, and the max voltage is locked to 1.212v









mmm i can't figure out what's the problem that cause my low score









edit:
i've found some similar score on evga forum:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1872433


----------



## Gregster

Maybe it is an issue with 3DMark. I am nearly 4K points ahead on the GFX score for similar clocks.

Have you got "Prefer max performance" in the NCP? I can't see anything else different to mine except for my CPU is at 5Ghz. I made sure it was very cold as well by taking the side of the case off whilst benching (GPU idle was 17c).


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/449259? 3570K @ 4.2 GTX 670 OC +125 +500 stock voltages stock cooling (CPU is liquid cooled) *** 6576 Fire Strike *** PS onboard Graphics Is Off


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/324051 3570K @ 4.2 GTX 670 OC +144 +600 Min Voltage 1.150 Max 1.175 No Overvolt Modd Applied Stock Cooling Adjusted Fan Profile 1294Mhz Core (CPU is liquid cooled) *** 6697 Fire Strike *** PS onboard Graphics Is Off http://www.3dmark.com/fs/324051 100% Power down from 112% im able to get higher overclocks with 0 power increase EVGA Precision FPS Tweak is onn and set to 120 K-Boost is off


----------



## blizzard182cold

ima push for over 1300Mhz on the core with no water


----------



## marcmartyn

Hi.

Well, I update my results to come back in the rankings.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/296363 i7 3930K @4900 GTX690 1241/6800


----------



## blizzard182cold

i need help CPU wise im not confident with overclocking it GPU i know basically what im doing now after so much practice with the older 570 and now the 670 but i cant help but think 4.2 Ghz wont net as higher score as 4.5 or over and im confident in my rig to provide plenty of power


----------



## blizzard182cold

ok i set my multi to 45 voltage to 1.23 and ran IBT with a pass at 78 deg c max so time to run 3D Mark and check the results im also upping the Mem another +30 to a total of +650 to see if the drivers wont crash at that lol if that dont run i`ll drop the Mem back down 30 to +620 and give her a run here goes nothing wish me luck


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/325670 3570K @ 4.5 GTX 670 OC +144 +620 1.150 min. Voltage 1.175 Max stock cooling F20 [email protected] no Volt Modd (CPU is liquid cooled) *** 6752 Fire Strike *** PS onboard Graphics Is Off Adjusted Fan Profile.
well she past a bench with my new highest score the physx from 4.2 Ghz to 4.5 is actually a decent step being over 500 physx points in diff


----------



## -Nub-

Been doing some tweaking.

SCORE
13036 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor @ 4.8Ghz
Graphics Score 17173
Physics Score 11625
Combined Score 4968
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/331945


----------



## RyanAndrew

Can't wait to post my entry into the top 30 once I put my computer back into one piece haha


----------



## -Nub-

-Nub-

i7-2600k @ 4.8Ghz

2x 7970 @ 1160/1600

Firestrike - 13096

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/338437

Gpu's are air cooled not sure if i can push them any further. Does this look like a decent overclock for air?


----------



## TheBenson




----------



## CallsignVega

Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


3dmark 11, you almost made me swallow my tongue when I saw 33k in the firestrike thread on the main page...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 3dmark 11, you almost made me swallow my tongue when I saw 33k in the firestrike thread on the main page...


I'm confused, does Firestrike not use 3-4 GPU's? Mine and everyone elses 3-4 scores are lower than 1 GPU setups? lol


----------



## FtW 420

It should but it sure doesn't use them right, for a minute I thought you figured out the issue, haven't see a firestrike score anywhere close to that yet.


----------



## CallsignVega

I just checked the 3Dmark hall of fame. 3-4 GPU is completely broken, only works for 1-2 GPU's. Benchmark is pretty pointless then IMO. I just ran all of the 3DMark benchmarks, and 11 is the only thing that uses 3-4 GPUs correctly.

13, 06 and Vantage my Titan's are _literally_ idling..


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5400Mhz
GTX Titan [email protected] 967(1084)/1652Mhz 314.21
*P16101*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/483416


----------



## GhostDog99

Core i7 3930k @ 5Ghz ---- GTX 680 SLI 1306Mhz ---- 13495



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/487647?


----------



## blizzard182cold

Blizzard182cold (OCN,Steam,3D Mark,Xfire) Intel IB 3570K @ 4.5 Ghz 1.235 Volts as i had a few crashes last time with 1.230 but only while running IBT the video driver would crash must be a glitch anyways Gigabyte GTX 670 OC +144 Core min Voltage 1.150 max. 1.175 +725 Mem +12% Power sorry prev. tests were actually at 5% power my bad F20 GPU bios latest mobo bios my idle temp for GPU right now is very cool at 26 deg c after adjusted fan flow of 45% idle during 3D Mark its been maxing out at around 46 to 47 deg c tbh im very very happy with the GPU temps how ever even at this voltage for the CPU i get a max 78 deg c with a H80 when testing with IBT how ever prime 95 maxes at about 67 to 68 deg c is that a bit high or on par for a un-delidded CPU and the GPU by the way is on its stock WF3 (Windforce 3) Cooling not under water as yet the core is 1293 Mhz im really thinking of getting a hybrid aerocool GPU liquid cooler as they claim temps of upto 200% cooler i just wonder how much more i can push this GPU even with water any info would be appreciated i have FPS boost on in EVGA precision also have the min voltage set to 1.150 and K-Boost is off i dont change any actual driver settings i let it determine whats best for the application at use is there a few tweaks im missing to get the card over 1300 i can hit 1306 easy but the driver keeps crashing under load much help needed but all help appreciated as im pushing for a new high score all the time im about to boot up with the cpu at 4.7 and 1.280 volts to give her a run at that OC and see if she goes even higher

New PB ****6788**** prev PB was 6751 and 6752







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/489812?


----------



## -Nub-

-Nub-

i7 2600k @ 4.8 GHz

2x 7970 @ 1180/1620 - 1.20v

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/344849

Fire-Strike 13359

G-17505

P- 12132

C- 5091

I can push it more. I know i can.


----------



## MKHunt

MKHunt ---- i7 3770k 4.9GHz

SLI GTX Titan

16942 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/490092?


----------



## blizzard182cold

blizzard182cold 3570K @ 4.5 Ghz 1.24 Volts http://www.3dmark.com/fs/344709 Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 1293 Mhz +725 Mem some colour glitches very minor had to drop the Mem to +702 to +710 for stable but got this result Firestrike 6788 no igpu running as seen in 3D Mark under the GTX 670









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/492340? update


----------



## rasprabu4869

rasprabu4869

Core i5-3570K

PixelView GTX 660 Ti x2 SLI

9052 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/108765


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> blizzard182cold 3570K @ 4.5 Ghz 1.24 Volts http://www.3dmark.com/fs/344709 Gigabyte GTX 670 OC 1293 Mhz +725 Mem some colour glitches very minor had to drop the Mem to +702 to +710 for stable but got this result Firestrike 6788 no igpu running as seen in 3D Mark under the GTX 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/492340? update


Bro, you gotta learn to make that more clean.... and use some punctuation


----------



## Menthol

Menthol

[email protected]

sli [email protected]

score

18450



I was having sli issues with widows 7 and 3DMARK, I discovered that IE 10 and update KB2670838 was the culprit. Uninstalled these updates and works fine.
Everyone may already know this but thought I'd share in case anyone having this issue doesn't know already.
Still I get a higher score in win 8 for some reason, will have to do some more benching to figure that out

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/347436


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> sli [email protected]
> 
> score
> 
> 18450
> 
> 
> 
> I was having sli issues with widows 7 and 3DMARK, I discovered that IE 10 and update KB2670838 was the culprit. Uninstalled these updates and works fine.
> Everyone may already know this but thought I'd share in case anyone having this issue doesn't know already.
> Still I get a higher score in win 8 for some reason, will have to do some more benching to figure that out


You make me very very envious Menthol! Congrats on the beast score. I'm working to stay in the top 30


----------



## Menthol

Thanks Munney, scores get beat almost as soon as you post them


----------



## -Nub-

Sorry for the dumb question but what exactly do you have to do to make the list other than scoring high enough?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but what exactly do you have to do to make the list other than scoring high enough?


Conditions of entry are in the very first post of the thread.


----------



## -Nub-

Thanks for the speedy response but I think I'm doing everything wright and never manage to make the list. I'm scoring high enough. Sorry fairly new to the forum and just wondering what I am doing wrong.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> -Nub- -- i7 2600k @ 4.8 GHz -- 2x 7970 @ 1180/1620 - 1.20v -- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/344849
> 
> Fire-Strike 13359
> 
> G-17505
> 
> P- 12132
> 
> C- 5091
> 
> I can push it more. I know i can.


I suppose you just haven't waited long enough for there to be an update, plus I can't see a screenshot? Check other posts. Most include a HWbot style screenshot with CPUZ open in both cpu and memory, plus an open GPUZ ...probably because 3DMark SysInfo is not very good at reading settings correctly.

From page 1
Quote:


> I will try and update the thread once every 2 weeks.


----------



## saint19

Hi guys....here is mine, not as good as some of the scores over here but I try to do my best...

*Fire Strike Score: 7067*
Graphics Score: 7865
Physics Score: 13242
Combined Score: 2873
Link validación: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/172034


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Rig*

1)GPU: MSI GTX 680 Lightning 2GB, Core Clock, Memory Clock & Boost : 1211MHZ / 1802 / 1286
2)CPU: Intel Core i7-3770k @ 5GHz


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys....here is mine, not as good as some of the scores over here but I try to do my best...
> 
> *Fire Strike Score: 7067*
> Graphics Score: 7865
> Physics Score: 13242
> Combined Score: 2873
> Link validación: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/172034
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rig*
> 
> 1)GPU: MSI GTX 680 Lightning 2GB, Core Clock, Memory Clock & Boost : 1211MHZ / 1802 / 1286
> 2)CPU: Intel Core i7-3770k @ 5GHz


Your score seems a bit low... at 5.0 and 1200 you should be closer to 8k...

Maybe I'm wrong


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## MunneY

Alright... guess I'm officially out! Time to get back to work and see if I can eek anymore out of these cards.


----------



## Yungbenny911

660 (non TI) SLI










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/380182


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/384305 3570k (4.7Ghz) , memory 1600Mhz (3D Mark is always incorrect for me there) upgrading ram and cpu soon GTX 670 SLI Gigabyte (GV-N670OC-2GD) better ?


----------



## alancsalt

I think 3dmark reads your JEDEC off the ram, rather than what it's set at..


----------



## blizzard182cold

my PhysX lets me down a bit but its much better then at 4.2 that I run 24/7 lol

new liquid cooler in the plans also newer model whats the best on the market atm Corsair or Antec ?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1163MHz / 3703MHz --- 18032*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i73820 @ 5135 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1189 / 3496 7729









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/547814


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i73820 @ 5135 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1189 / 3496 7729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/547814


maybe the tri did not work.


----------



## alancsalt

It doesn't work very well in Fire Strike. Otherwise tri works really well. Check out the pathetic top scores 3DMark2013 gives to tri and quad SLI and you'll understand. The problem is the benchmark.

Oh look HOMECINEMA-PC, You beat tri-fire 7970's to get the second best tri score here! Now come on, smite my score!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> maybe the tri did not work.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It doesn't work very well in Fire Strike. Otherwise tri works really well. Check out the pathetic top scores 3DMark2013 gives to tri and quad SLI and you'll understand. The problem is the benchmark.
> 
> Oh look HOMECINEMA-PC, You beat tri-fire 7970's to get the second best tri score here! Now come on, smite my score!


I kinda got the idea when I saw youngbenny911's 660 non ti sli score 800 more pts than mine with double the combined score








Don't you worry salty i'll get ya


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda got the idea when I saw youngbenny911's 660 non ti sli score 800 more pts than mine with double the combined score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you worry salty i'll get ya


have you read this thread . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks


----------



## alancsalt

rdr09, how do you think I got that score? Go ahead..tri it...

HOMECINEMA-PC, I hope so.









Hmmm, I wonder why Joa3d43 hasn't entered his Fire Strike score of 8438 marks with his 3x GeForce GTX 670 at MHz? http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2364106_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_geforce_gtx_670_8438_marks/
That's the third place HWbot score.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> rdr09, how do you think I got that score? Go ahead..tri it...
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder why Joa3d43 hasn't entered his Fire Strike score of 8438 marks with his 3x GeForce GTX 670 at MHz? http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2364106_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_geforce_gtx_670_8438_marks/
> That's the third place HWbot score.


i see. it does help a bit.


----------



## alancsalt

That guide got me started using Nvidia Inspector...helped in other benchmarks too. FireStrike...single cards and SLI get the best results.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> have you read this thread . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks


Sussin it out as I type thanks for that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> rdr09, how do you think I got that score? Go ahead..tri it...
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC, I hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder why Joa3d43 hasn't entered his Fire Strike score of 8438 marks with his 3x GeForce GTX 670 at MHz? http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2364106_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_geforce_gtx_670_8438_marks/
> That's the third place HWbot score.


It would be nice if I got first spot in something around here........even if it is a short time LOL


----------



## mtbiker033

mtbiker033 ---- i5-2500k @ 4.8

GTX690

11,117

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/386439



finally got it to run properly by using the nvidia inspector tweaks, +100 core +500 memory & 135% power target.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Lol i don't have time for tweaks.. Install latest driver, overclock, and post score lol (i guess i am not that competitive) wish i was though


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 ---- 3770K ---- 4x (Quad SLI) GTX 670 ---- score = 8500

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/259841


----------



## Leevga

That score seems a bit low, does it not?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leevga*
> 
> That score seems a bit low, does it not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Check the scores lists on the first page.


----------



## Leevga

8500 with quad-SLI 670's vs 10437 on 2 way?

I don't understand what the top 30 scores have to do with that. Unless you misinterpreted my post.


----------



## alancsalt

If you are referring to your own score, compare to others the same.
If you are talking about Joa3d43's score compare it to others using tri or quad.
If you are talking about his score relative to yours, that's on the last two pages of posts, that 3DMark2013 doesn't give good scores with Tri or Quad.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3820 @ 5016 GTX660ti TRI SLI 7750
















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/552385
Im done with this thing


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, Fire Strike is evil and must be punished....lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

That was even with nv tweeks too


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

SLI Titans is the way to roll on this bench!


----------



## MKHunt

Trufax, I just wish futuremark would place less priority on the CPU.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Trufax, I just wish futuremark would place less priority on the CPU.


Not me!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Not me!


Hahah yeah with your fancy hex core







I'll have one if IB-E ever comes out.


----------



## Wille114

Wille114 ---- 3930K

GTX 680 SLI

12791 Score



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/355796

It's not enough


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3930k 4.9Ghz GTX660ti TRI SLI 8054








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/560074









Gotcha Mr Salt


----------



## alancsalt

You done good.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You done good.


Thanks mate smited it


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/563671? CPU @ 4.7 Ghz 1.225 Volts bios is set to 1.250 as it seems more stable at that , GPU is at stock voltage +136 core = 1280.1 Mhz +596 mem making the mem 3600Mhz 110% power , idle temp is 28 deg c with adjusted fan flow.

how can i push for more on a board that not supporting SLI when at the time i purchased it it was adverted as doing so every where


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/563671? CPU @ 4.7 Ghz 1.225 Volts bios is set to 1.250 as it seems more stable at that , GPU is at stock voltage +136 core = 1280.1 Mhz +596 mem making the mem 3600Mhz 110% power , idle temp is 28 deg c with adjusted fan flow.
> 
> how can i push for more on *a board that not supporting SLI* when at the time i purchased it it was adverted as doing so every where


Your result says otherwise.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Your result says otherwise.


I didn't twigg to looking at that.......glad you did


----------



## Blindsay

Considering this is with an i5 at 4.2GHz I am pretty happy with it

edit: Now with ULPS disabled

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/401018

and extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/401022


----------



## blizzard182cold

ahhh yes but that is software enabled SLI using Hyper SLI so yeh does not count really i doubt im getting the same result as i would with a 2011 board and these two cards with both lanes in 16x


----------



## blizzard182cold

i really believe at stock cooling and two of these cards and a i7 i could get upto or close to 12,000 in firestrike or poss higher considering its prob not running 100% on this board and the better CPU would help the physx that in turn boosts the overall score by a rather large amount tbh from 3.4 Ghz to 4.7Ghz on a 3570K there is a large diff that contributes towards the overall score it also tends to give a few more points for using the cpu as physx and not using a card as is auto selected from observation.

Edit ps would also need better cooling like a NZXT 280mm unit rather then the older H80


----------



## Joa3d43

PLEASE ADD / UPDATE in Tri-SLI Table - Thanks









Joa3d43 --- 3970X --- GTX 670 --- SCORE= *11058* verification link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/577495


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> PLEASE ADD / UPDATE in Tri-SLI Table - Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 --- 3970X --- GTX 670 --- SCORE= *11058* verification link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/577495


You know anything more than 2 cards is horribly broken right now right? (just wanted to make sure)


----------



## Tonza

Blindsay are you using latest beta to get that kind of score? I cant even break up 10K with 1100/1500 clocks -.-. Need to re-run firestrike, something was definately wrong, might be that i had ULPS on then. Also had 13.3 beta 3 drivers when i ran it.


----------



## error-id10t

The steam version updated something, anyone know what? It wasn't SystemInfo but I can't see any differences beyond a slight difference in start options (few removed) .. maybe Tri setups are working better now?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1163MHz / 3703MHz --- 18032*


Just posting this again to make sure it didn't get missed...


----------



## -Nub-

i7-2600k @ 5ghz

2 x XFX 7970 @ 1205 / 1610

Fire Strike - 13546

Graphics - 17713

Physics - 12612

Combined - 5106

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/417309

GPU's on air. Thinking about getting water blocks or should i wait for 8970 or 780?


----------



## Tonza

Does anyone know why in the earth my 7950s wont get proper combined score in Firestrike test?. Does not scale even on the latest 13.5 beta 2, which seems to work for someone (gives for me same result as with 1 card).


----------



## blizzard182cold

hmmm upgraded to a 3930K and Asrock Extreme 9 with 2400 GSkill TritonX Samsung 256 Gb pro series and Thermaltake 2.0 Extreme cooler hoping for good results once im bench ready doing a stock bench then working on overclocking and stability and pushing for higher and higher as is on the beta drivers i would have got 3rd world wide for the firestrike extreme test running two cards in sli and on the older rig


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## Blindsay

and updated version of 3dmark was released today that fixes 3+ GPU issues. Due to the major changes there is no patch you have to download the new installer.

http://www.futuremark.com/pressreleases/3dmark-update-fixes-issues-with-multiple-gpus


----------



## Tonysoprano

will post mine tomorrow when i get the chance to run them!


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.92GHz --- 4 x Gainward GTX 580 in SLI @ 978MHz / 2060MHz --- 13157

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/433606


----------



## Tonza

Does the patch fix crossfire combined score? I cant get right scores from the firestrike combined test with my 7950s, not even with 13.5 beta 2 drivers. Gonna try after work this patch.


----------



## Red1776

Anyone else having a problem with using default settings and it saying default settings not used?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1241MHz -- 11498:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/617917*


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Does the patch fix crossfire combined score? I cant get right scores from the firestrike combined test with my 7950s, not even with 13.5 beta 2 drivers. Gonna try after work this patch.


This is my score with my 7950s

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/432576


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.92GHz --- 4 x Gainward GTX 580 in SLI @ 978MHz / 2060MHz --- 13157
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/433606


your combined score seems low, you beat me in graphics and physics but then I got a higher combined score


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> your combined score seems low, you beat me in graphics and physics but then I got a higher combined score


Maybe one of us could improve our score then?









(But I have no idea which?)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe one of us could improve our score then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But I have no idea which?)


I def wanna do that


----------



## Tonza

Ok, now finally scores are how they should be











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/619011


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe one of us could improve our score then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But I have no idea which?)
> 
> 
> 
> I def wanna do that
Click to expand...

I don't understand HOMECINEMA-PC. Why haven't you crushed my score yet? You must try harder.









My brief fleeting gold moment recorded for posterity;


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/434977 i7 3930K @ 4.2 Ghz 2x Gigabyte GTX 6702GB OC in SLI (further oc`d) 1284 core 3594 Mem Stock Bios and Voltage Stock Cooling on Cards any good ?

Edit : on Extreme


----------



## blizzard182cold

well it was short lived down to 13th


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

At least you have that for your scrap book


----------



## AdamK47

Decided to try version 1.10 out with 3-Way Titans using my everyday overclocks.

AdamK47--- i7 3960X @ 4.5GHz --- Three GTX Titans in 3-Way SLI --- 20430

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/436956

+78 core (13MHz x 6) and +100 on the memory for each GPU. No voltage adjustments. At load, the boost settles to 1019MHz for GPU1, 1032MHz for GPU2, and 1058MHz for GPU3.

320.00 drivers with everything set to default.

Intel Core i7 3960X @ 4.5GHz
ASRock X79 Extreme11 @ 36 x 125MHz
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws Z @ 2333 DDR
Three Nvidia GTX Titans in 3-Way SLI
256GB Vertex 4 SSD
Eight 512GB Vertex 4s in RAID-0 (4096GB)
4TB Deskstar 7K4000 HDD
Pioneer BDR-206 BD-RW
Cooler Master HAF-X case
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme cooler
Corsair AX1200 power supply


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> At least you have that for your scrap book


Results are pouring in now.. on the Bot..Others plus Joa3d43 already nailed me.....


----------



## AdamK47

Fixed the results in my post. I forgot I had 4 of the 12 logical cores turned off on my 3960X inside of Windows. Had them turned off so I could play The Saboteur. Turned them back on and ran the test again.

My score is 20430, not 18252.


----------



## vhco1972

*vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- eVGA GTX Titan [email protected]/6608 --- 18365 Score*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/433111


----------



## Gomi

Not really trying - Need to hook up the EVBOT and crank the voltage to 1.35 for them sexy overclocks. And of course also OC the memory, which I just ran at stock.

Anyhow - mild mild OC settings - For now:

Gomi ---- 3770K

eVGA GTX 680 Classified Hydro Copper

17255 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/437648


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't understand HOMECINEMA-PC. Why haven't you crushed my score yet? You must try harder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brief fleeting gold moment recorded for posterity;


Oh ye of little faith.......








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/623232

That could have been my gold


----------



## alancsalt

Hey, if you enter it on the Bot, won't you get 3 x 660Ti gold? I've still got 4 x GTX 580 Gold. (So far...)

And buy the benchmark so you can get higher scores running them individually...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hey, if you enter it on the Bot, won't you get 3 x 660Ti gold? I've still got 4 x GTX 580 Gold. (So far...)
> 
> And buy the benchmark so you can get higher scores running them individually...


I will endeavour to purchase , put the results on the bot now that its not borked any more


----------



## -Nub-

[email protected] 5.3ghz
2x [email protected] 1250/1680

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/433152


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hey, if you enter it on the Bot, won't you get 3 x 660Ti gold? I've still got 4 x GTX 580 Gold. (So far...)
> 
> And buy the benchmark so you can get higher scores running them individually...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I will endeavour to purchase , put the results on the bot now that its not borked any more
Click to expand...

Okay I got it and got this.....
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440731









and chucked it on the bot.....
















[email protected]@2395 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1179 / 3517


----------



## alancsalt

You got gold..










http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2379583_

There's a required screenshot layout where you have your score screen, CPUZ open twice with your memory tab open in the second one, and GPUZ open.

It's there in the rules somewhere. Otherwise someone can challenge the validity of your submission... Should be like this AFAIK:


Quote:


> 2.1. General verification rules
> 
> Underneath you will find the links to all the different benchmarks, which contain the specific rules for each benchmark. Read them through and you'll find them to be very easy to remember. In fact, most of you will only have to pay attention to one or two rules, because the other rules are so obvious. In general:
> 
> For Futuremark benchmarks (3DMark/PCMark): top 20 global (HOF) requires a valid FM ORB verification link
> For CPU-Z: only valid verification links
> All benchmarks require a validation screenshot, unless specified otherwise
> Photographs of screens are not accepted as valid alternative for screenshots
> 
> Screenshots are, next to the links, another method of providing the required verification. Please make sure your screenshot is as clear as possible! In general, this is required:
> 
> CPU-Z CPU information tab
> CPU-Z Memory information tab
> GPU-Z videocard information tab (3DMark/PCMark/Aquamark)
> For SuperPi/Pifast: entire calculation has to be visible
> For 3DMark/PCMark: benchmark settings have to be visible as well as the subtest scores
> 
> HWBOT moderators may apply a not suspicious exception when moderating scores which do not earn global points. When a submission has minor mistakes or incomplete verification, it does not mean by definition it has to be blocked by a moderator. If these submissions are not suspicious in any way, and do not receive global points, the moderator has the right to approve them. This rule is to prevent users reporting each and every submission which have minor mistakes, in order to get a better rank for their own submission. Reporting submissions which are not suspicious but have minor mistakes is against the fair play spirit, and abuse of the reporting functionality will be acted upon.


http://www.hwbot.org/article/general_rules

I don't want ya challenged. I prefer ya get points for OCN...


----------



## Nightz2k

For what I got I think my score is OK. Tried to push the CPU higher, but 3DMark doesn't finish. I'd have to purchase it to just run Firestrike and then possibly get it through a higher overclock.

Obviously nowhere near the Top 30.

My results: *[email protected], 2x HD7950's in Crossfire @ 1200/1750*

Score: *11256* - LINK


----------



## Red1776

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/443356

I will pretend I understand how this supposed "gamers benchmark" works, but here is mine


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/443356
> 
> I will pretend I understand how this supposed "gamers benchmark" works, but here is mine


what do you not understand or what are you referring to in your statement?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/443356
> 
> I will pretend I understand how this supposed "gamers benchmark" works, but here is mine


Hey Red, what driver are you on? Is it the whql?

I forget which driver I'm running lol, but I just ran a quick bench with mild clocks on cpu and gpu. Iirc I'm running 13.5 b2 or something. Bah I hate having to switch drivers just for this freaking bench.

20578 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor

Graphics Score28490

Physics Score16595

Combined Score7558

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/443642


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/443356
> 
> I will pretend I understand how this supposed "gamers benchmark" works, but here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Red, what driver are you on? Is it the whql?
> 
> I forget which driver I'm running lol, but I just ran a quick bench with mild clocks on cpu and gpu. Iirc I'm running 13.5 b2 or something. Bah I hate having to switch drivers just for this freaking bench.
> 
> 20578 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score28490
> 
> Physics Score16595
> 
> Combined Score7558
Click to expand...

13.3 B6
I was a bit behind. going to give the 13.5 B2 a run
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/443642[/quote]


----------



## Gomi

Finally did a run with the MEMORY also OC´ed - **STILL** Need to hook up the EVBOT and crank the voltage to 1.35 for them sexy overclocks. Hardly have time to sit at the PC these days.

Anyhow - OC settings without EVBOT hooked up.

Gomi / 3770K / GTX 680 X4 / 18634 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/447610


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/447636 3930K OC 4.6 Ghz 1.325 Volts 74 deg c max during run 2x GTX670`s in SLI 1267Mhz +586 on the Mem Cards are set to 1.100 Volts Min. in EVGA precision KBoost Enabled And 314.22 WHQL Driver F20 bios on cards this is the 3D Mark Extreme Firestrike (wrong link)







worlds best thus far for similar systems doing my part for OCN w00t w00t


----------



## Gomi

Slowly increasing the CORE voltage and MEM voltage via EVBOT - Currently at 1.30 on CORE (Reserving the last 0.05 for that die hard OC) and 1.65 on Memory.

First run (Out of many - But will update as score increases significantly only).

CORE: 1398

MEM: 3602

Aiming for about 1500Mhz on the CORE - Been there once (Valley), but as always, doing it snails pace as I learned my lessons when "brute OC´ing).

Anyhow.

Gomi / 3770K / GTX 680 X4 / 19660 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/637719


----------



## Byakuya27

Byakuya27 / 2600K / HD 7950 X3 / 15292 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/445794


----------



## Red1776

an Extreme score



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/641439


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Trifire ---- 21394 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/445581


----------



## Nightz2k

Improved my score, got physics working like it should, it was way too low before.

My results: *[email protected], 2x HD7950's in Crossfire @ 1200/1700*

Score: *12242* - *LINK*


----------



## skyn3t

Here is mine









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/644696?


----------



## Gripen90

Everything stock and nothing overclocked.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/454306

*12435* with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
Graphics Score 16722
Physics Score 13784
Combined Score 4052

http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/3dmark.jpg.html


----------



## Clairvoyant129

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/458124

Clairvoyant129 - i7 3930K - 2x GTX Titan SLI - 17462


----------



## nightwing006

Driver version 320.14 beta is very powerful with sli . Damn it!!! I can do better if I have fullboard or ek block etc.- -''









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/458377


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/458393 calling apon all 2xGTX670 SLI owners beat this score and win $50 aussie dollars cash cards must be air cooled using original or aftermarket air cooling no liquid cooling on the GPU~s CPU must be AIR or LIQUID cooled only and the very first person to beat that result with a valid score and proof sent to this OCN accounts pm box showing result on screen of said machine with GPU-z and CPU-z running along with shots of the inside of the rig to prove cooling on cards is infact AIR and also that the CPU is not using LN2 thanks .....

any questions pm me i`ll get back to you asap

if staff have any questions this is not a biz this is a self funded passion to find the best score for 2x GTX 670`s in SLI for 3D Mark Extreme Firestrike Benchmark

IGP must be disabled for those that can run hybrid SLI thank you. 2x dedicated GTX 670`s in SLI only other cards need not apply thank you and as said only 2x in sli no 3x or 4x


----------



## Yungbenny911

My laptop's score is somewhat impressive for a single mobile GPU







... I'll be selling this and using the money to get two 780's









*Yungbenny911--- Intel Core i7-3610QM @ 2.30GHz --- GTX 660M @ 1200Mhz (core) /1500Mhz (mem) --- 2207
*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/462449

*Yungbenny911--- Intel Core i7 3770k @4.8GHz --- x2 GTX 660 @ 1293Mhz (Max core)/ 3304 (mem) --- 8870*


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453279


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My laptop's score is somewhat impressive for a single mobile GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'll be selling this and using the money to get two 780's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yungbenny911--- Intel Core i7-3610QM @ 2.30GHz --- GTX 660M @ 1200Mhz (core) /1500Mhz (mem) --- 2207
> *
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/462449
> 
> *Yungbenny911--- Intel Core i7 3770k @4.8GHz --- GTX 660 @ 1293Mhz (Max core)/ 3304 (mem) --- 8870*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/453279


That is quite impressive dude good laptop !
This is nearly the best I can get from 2 cards on this bench
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/458522
1189 / 3547


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Oh I win HOMECINEMA-PC!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Oh I win HOMECINEMA-PC!


Of course you'll win Titan + a very good 3970x will beat SLI 660ti on this bench............but TRI SLI 660ti will beat it ( unless you've bettered your score past 13500 ).......
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/444352 NV 314.22

http:// w.3dmark.com/fs/440731 NV BETA 320


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'm just being a bugger!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'm just being a bugger!










Yes I know you are ! I could prob get over 10k if I spend more time on it but I took out a card for that one to see which one is the weakest link .
Gonna try today to see if I can better my TRI SLI score here and on vantage fingers crossed


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Best of luck buddy, I hope you do it!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE
HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3930k @ [email protected] Gtx 660ti TRI SLI 13528









Three bloody points


----------



## AdamK47

I take it the results no longer get updated.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> I take it the results no longer get updated.


CD MAN updates his threads every 2 - 3 weeks and this one was updated just before Firestrike was fixed


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> CD MAN updates his threads every 2 - 3 weeks and this one was updated just before Firestrike was fixed


Oh, OK. I just saw the edit date of the OP and it showed 3/21. I thought that was the actual last edit date.


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/472312 claim my own prize ? lol


----------



## Devnant

3770k @4.6GHz -- SLI GTX TITAN @1176MHz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/688682

[/quote]


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> 3770k @4.6GHz -- SLI GTX TITAN @1176MHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/688682


[/quote]

unapproved driver


----------



## blizzard182cold

ahhh just signed i ran it myself as a beta and this was my result http://www.3dmark.com/fs/461399 10 points less so far as signed whql driver version http://www.3dmark.com/fs/461399


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*


unapproved driver[/quote]

Meh. I'll wait till they approve 320.18 WHQL before running this again. Won't rollback to 314.22 just for a bench.


----------



## blizzard182cold

2 ez to roll back lol i have done so 3 times now once due to a glitch with the latest install of the current 320.whatever whql lol


----------



## Devnant

I know. But I'm lazy


----------



## blizzard182cold

yeh i am relentless on my GPU`s really lol the CPU needs more work though im having a few probs getting stable above 4.6


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 ---- i7 3930k

GTX 680 SLI

13594

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark13594.jpg.html


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## Blindsay

Slowly making progress on my extreme score - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/526273

1125/1400 seems to be the absolute max for my cards (they are voltage locked)

Any gains I have left are to be had with the cpu, which should be a fair bit since it was only at 4.0 that run (it will bench 4.4 at stock volts)


----------



## Blindsay

Here are some screenshots so I can actually get on the list, any chance we could start one for Extreme scores?

Blindsay - 3930k @ 4.4GHZ -- 3x 7950s @ 1120/1375 - 17041
Firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/527745










Blindsay - 3930k @ 4.4GHZ -- 3x 7950s @ 1125/1400 - 9246
Firestrike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/527716


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Here are some screenshots so I can actually get on the list, any chance we could start one for Extreme scores?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/527745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/527716


I will second the FireStrike Extreme score list idea

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/502624


----------



## alancsalt

Blindsay, there is a layout for submissions in the first post of this thread.
Quote:


> Post your Top 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Score. I will try and update the thread once every 2 weeks.
> 
> Please provide a 3d Mark 13 link With screen shot along with your score showing to allow for score verification.
> 
> NOTE: Please run 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike using the default settings.
> 
> Also populate your data along with each entry, If you do not a post a data line with your entry, it will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> All scores require a verification URL, If you do not a post the URL, your score will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> Data Line:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor ---- GPU Name ---- XXXXX Score


You have no data line...


----------



## Blindsay

Fixed it, thanks


----------



## Jameswalt1

Jameswalt1 --- 3930k @ 5.1 --- 3 x GTX 780 SC's --- 20,563

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/530249


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Jameswalt1 --- 3930k @ 5.1 --- 3 x GTX 780 SC's --- 20,563
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/530249


Is that as high as your 780s will clock or are you still working on them?


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Is that as high as your 780s will clock or are you still working on them?


With stock bios' they're at the edge of crashing with the offsets you see in the pic. Keep in mind they are the super clocked evga cards so from the start they are already ~100mhz higher than reference clocks. Two of the cards are hitting 1228ish and one is hitting 1241ish.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> With stock bios' they're at the edge of crashing with the offsets you see in the pic. Keep in mind they are the super clocked evga cards so from the start they are already ~100mhz higher than reference clocks. Two of the cards are hitting 1228ish and one is hitting 1241ish.


cool, I was just curious because I was wondering how they compared to my 7950s. My cards are voltage locked so they will only do 1125/1400 or so on stock volts.


----------



## Cool Mike

Cool Mike -- [email protected] -- 7990X2 (Quad-fire 7970) -- 23,038

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/756247

7990x2.jpeg 600k .jpeg file


Could not get screen shot to paste. It is attached.

Disregard, better score at http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2060#post_20169437


----------



## MunneY

Hey guys, figured I'd pop in and see how everything was going... I've only got my 1 GTX 780 right now, but I have the other on the way...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/756714?


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 3960x @ 4.3Ghz -- GTX 780 SLi -- 15439

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/756887



stock bios

no OC


----------



## jnataros

jnataros -- 3930k -- 4x Titan SLI -- 25345

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/510999


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz -- 12382*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533662*


----------



## Cool Mike

Please disregard post 2062.
This is my new run with better cooling.

Cool Mike -- [email protected] -- 7990X2 (Quad-fire 7970) -- 23,322

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/765399


----------



## kx11

*kx11 -- 3960x @ 4.98Ghz -- GTX 780 SLi -- 16112*

http://minus.com/lb1eOXnlIfCqsC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/770512

===============

*Firestrike Extreme*

kx11 -- 3960x @ 4.98Ghz -- GTX 780 SLi -- 8591

http://minus.com/lbdJnt4I1i1RfS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/770499

==============

i didn't know i could reach 4.9ghz on air


----------



## alancsalt

I see HWbot is giving points for Firestrike Extreme, but nothing else in this 3DM.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I see HWbot is giving points for Firestrike Extreme, but nothing else in this 3DM.


I know, I am number 13, I missed where I was competing with LN2 cooling hehe


----------



## Blindsay

Ive been bumped down to 20th


----------



## blizzard182cold

dreaming of going for that 4x sli Titan record


----------



## MunneY

Non OC'd as it sits right now I'd be in the top 30... Gunning for top 15.


----------



## alancsalt

Tiny improvement...

alancsalt -- [email protected] -- GTX 580 X 4 -- 13217

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/543343


----------



## Kimir

Here is mine:

Kimir -- [email protected] -- GTX 680 X 2 -- 14859

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/545599



Now I have to get that cpu to 5Ghz stable enough to run teh bench...


----------



## error-id10t

Have you guys noticed that v1.1 gives less score compared to v1.0 and it's because of GPU2 test? I can't get that test to give the same score as earlier even with a better CPU and GPU OC. Because of that, the new overall score can't be matched even though all the rest are better nowadays.


----------



## alancsalt

I *have* noticed the tri and quad do much better in the new one..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I *have* noticed the tri and quad do much better in the new one..


The new one is the sli/crossfire fix version.

The new version does give you a little bit less score too.

Quote:


> This update adds the Ice Storm Extreme test and fixes issues when testing systems with multiple GPUs. 3DMark scores will increase slightly on systems with two GPUs and significantly on systems with three or four GPUs.
> 
> NEW
> 
> The Ice Storm Extreme benchmark test has been added to 3DMark Advanced Edition. Ice Storm Extreme is a Direct3D feature level 9 benchmark test for Windows tablets, ultrabooks and notebooks. Ice Storm Extreme raises the rendering resolution from 720p to 1080p and uses higher quality textures and post-processing effects in the graphics tests to create a more demanding load for the latest mobile devices. You can compare Ice Storm and Ice Storm Extreme scores from Windows and Android devices.
> 
> FIXED
> *•3DMark now works correctly on systems with up to four GPUs.*
> •Fixed the issue caused by Windows update KB2670838, which added partial DX11.1 support to Windows 7.
> •Fixed a problem with the bloom post-processing effect when using very high rendering resolutions in custom settings.


http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2242/futuremark-3dmark-2013-v1-10/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I *have* noticed the tri and quad do much better in the new one..
> 
> 
> 
> The new one is the sli/crossfire fix version.
> 
> The new version does give you a little bit less score too.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This update adds the Ice Storm Extreme test and fixes issues when testing systems with multiple GPUs. 3DMark scores will increase slightly on systems with two GPUs and significantly on systems with three or four GPUs.
> 
> NEW
> 
> The Ice Storm Extreme benchmark test has been added to 3DMark Advanced Edition. Ice Storm Extreme is a Direct3D feature level 9 benchmark test for Windows tablets, ultrabooks and notebooks. Ice Storm Extreme raises the rendering resolution from 720p to 1080p and uses higher quality textures and post-processing effects in the graphics tests to create a more demanding load for the latest mobile devices. You can compare Ice Storm and Ice Storm Extreme scores from Windows and Android devices.
> 
> FIXED
> *•3DMark now works correctly on systems with up to four GPUs.*
> •Fixed the issue caused by Windows update KB2670838, which added partial DX11.1 support to Windows 7.
> •Fixed a problem with the bloom post-processing effect when using very high rendering resolutions in custom settings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2242/futuremark-3dmark-2013-v1-10/
Click to expand...

Excellent. I was wondering if they forgot about us tri & quad guys.


----------



## alancsalt

Irony gets lost in print....


----------



## mezmenir

Mezmenir --- AMD FX-8350 @ 5187MHz --- GTX 780 x2 --- 13247

Sadly no 3DMark advanced license to show off the cool graphs, but here ya' go.

Link to Results


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Mezmenir --- AMD FX-8350 @ 5187MHz --- GTX 780 x2 --- 13247
> 
> Sadly no 3DMark advanced license to show off the cool graphs, but here ya' go.
> 
> Link to Results


IT'S OVER NINE THOUSANDS...
okay, I'm going to walk out









More seriously, nice score!


----------



## Gabkicks

7025 in firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/553730
3529 in firestrike extreme - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/553721


----------



## Vi0lence

Vi0lence.---- i7 3770k--- gtx 580 tri sli--- 11222--- http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2380520_


----------



## MunneY

*MunneY ---- i7 3930k -- GTX780SLI -- 15448*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/545676


----------



## CDMAN

thread updated


----------



## alancsalt

I am listed as Tri SLI, but I'm Quad SLI - not so good I could get 13217 out of three 580s...i don't think....


----------



## jnataros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> thread updated


hello,

listed as quad 780's.... 3dmark score was on quad titans

thanks!

Josh Nataros


----------



## mezmenir

At least while I am still in the top 30 list, before someone with a shiny new Haswell chip comes along to push the slots down farther. Just wanted to say; AMD forever alone.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> At least while I am still in the top 30 list, before someone with a shiny new Haswell chip comes along to push the slots down farther. Just wanted to say; AMD forever alone.


I disabled one of my 7950s and got 12.8k - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/558406

my cpu is only at 4.4, wonder what did get if I bump my cpu to 5.0









12922 @ 4.6 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/793668


----------



## kx11

no.11 on the SLI chart

awesome


----------



## Blindsay

I am happy my $900 in GPUs are matching 2k worth of Titans


----------



## Kimir

Lil update here, so my CPU doesn't want to go 5Ghz anymore, 4.8Ghz works still tho.
Tried to get my lightnings @ 1500, no luck either, don't think I can do much better now.

Kimir -- [email protected] -- GTX 680 X 2 -- 15055

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/559088


eh, yeah v1.0, the hell with v1.1 and lower score, like 3D11, can't get 20k no more with newest version...


----------



## Blindsay

1.0 had serious issues, should be required to run 1.1 now to be on the list


----------



## Blindsay

Not an official update but I scored a little higher at 4.8GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/559244

I will resubmit once I have 5.0 Stable


----------



## skyn3t

Fire Strike score 15238 I will going to score a bit more just let me reboot here.


----------



## Jabba1977

What do you think?....

Is a 660 TI 2GB SLI...



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/798768


----------



## muhd86

with the scores ppl are geting in fire strike with quad gpus 7970 etc , is the quad crossfire / sli been resolved in the latest drivers updates


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> with the scores ppl are geting in fire strike with quad gpus 7970 etc , is the quad crossfire / sli been resolved in the latest drivers updates


*http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2070#post_20193835*


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> with the scores ppl are geting in fire strike with quad gpus 7970 etc , is the quad crossfire / sli been resolved in the latest drivers updates


3 and 4 way support has been fixed


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan [email protected]/6708 --- 19245

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/514292


----------



## TheBenson

TheBenson --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX 780 SLI --- 15462

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/804183


----------



## KeRo77

This is the first run, so I still have some tweaking to do...

KeRo77 --- i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz --- GTX 780 SLI --- 16335

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/569442


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k @ 4.6 GHz --- GTX 680 ; 1204 / 1603 ---7120.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/574840



This might be as good as I can get with only half the needed screws for the blower cooler on my one assembled 680. And get my 2nd assembled.


----------



## cowie

3dmark fsx
680 DCII 1480/3400 1.44v ASXIII cooling 2600k 5.0
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/588896











Played with card on some dice just -45c








divers set to quality
1.55v 1645 np not great gains thuogh will continue to mess around with it]


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/589405

1700+np 1.57v


----------



## Lizard22

hello as you see these results.
1150/1375

1200/1375

1150/1375


----------



## VettePilot

So I have run Firestrike several times and my score is low in it just as it is in Valley. My cards individually bench pretty well but together they suck. Here is my best result with the Cards overclocked and the CPU is at 4.4ghz. It should be way higher than 14,955

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/850582


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So I have run Firestrike several times and my score is low in it just as it is in Valley. My cards individually bench pretty well but together they suck. Here is my best result with the Cards overclocked and the CPU is at 4.4ghz. It should be way higher than 14,955
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/850582


Its not your cards it your CPU... Look at your graphic score. you will never compare to guys running sandy bridge-E because the physics score wont be as high. Heres one of mine The graphics score is the same. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/602148


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Its not your cards it your CPU... Look at your graphic score. you will never compare to guys running sandy bridge-E because the physics score wont be as high. Heres one of mine The graphics score is the same. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/602148


I see, but what about the guys running IVY? There should not be a huge difference like there seems to be with firestrike and valley. I increased my cpu to 4.8ghz and got over 120fps avg in valley finally but still a goo 5-10fps off what the norm is. I was thinking about going to IVY or Haswell soon, but maybe wait for IVY-E would be better.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I see, but what about the guys running IVY? There should not be a huge difference like there seems to be with firestrike and valley. I increased my cpu to 4.8ghz and got over 120fps avg in valley finally but still a goo 5-10fps off what the norm is. I was thinking about going to IVY or Haswell soon, but maybe wait for IVY-E would be better.


Your score is fine... this is my 770's in SLI with a 3770k @ 4.8Ghz....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


----------



## septro

Just put everything together for my first rough overclocking run with FireStrike and got a 15748 (4770k @4.6 and SLI GTX 780 @980/1502). I'm shooting for 4.7 next and see how far the memory can go with Haswell.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/860884?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your score is fine... this is my 770's in SLI with a 3770k @ 4.8Ghz....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


Seems like my scores are way low in this and in valley. I know IVy and haswell are supposed to about 10% better clock for clock but still it seems a bit low. I did get a little over 15000 today with a 4.6ghz OC but that is about as far as I can push it.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## jezzer

No single card score list?


----------



## jezzer

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/616890


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> No single card score list?


Im taking up the challenge and making the club myself, once i've finished the OP, Il post the link here


----------



## PedroC1999

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/0_40


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your score is fine... this is my 770's in SLI with a 3770k @ 4.8Ghz....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/601229


So TRI 660ti = SLI 770's ?









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/465566
I can posta valid one if you like


----------



## jamaican voodoo

here my bench guys/gals i don't know if imy score is good are not... Jamaican voodoo....... [email protected] [email protected] 1170 core.....1500mem


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> here my bench guys/gals i don't know if imy score is good are not... Jamaican voodoo....... [email protected] [email protected] 1170 core.....1500mem


Yep 15500 odd for firestrike yeah that is good


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yep 15500 odd for firestrike yeah that is good


Seems a bit low to me, i cant believe my cpu makes that much of a difference in the overall score does it?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/559244


----------



## jamaican voodoo

well seeing that you have an i73930k 6 core vs my i5 4 cores i'm not surprise about your score at all







...nice score though


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> So TRI 660ti = SLI 770's ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/465566
> I can posta valid one if you like


Oh! Yeah, i noticed hehehe, even on the valley thread, you're just 0.8% behind, but on Firestrike, you're 1.3% ahead







(overall score) 4% (graphics score); however, your cost is 14% higher







... I'm interested in knowing what your next upgrade would be...









770 Tri SLI?


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7GHz --- GTX 680s SLI (+85 core / +250 mem) --- 11431



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/898047

Man, I guess a conservative OC on stock air coolers won't let me into the top 30 any time soon.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Seems a bit low to me, i cant believe my cpu makes that much of a difference in the overall score does it?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/559244


Yes it makes a big difference.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh! Yeah, i noticed hehehe, even on the valley thread, you're just 0.8% behind, but on Firestrike, you're 1.3% ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (overall score) 4% (graphics score); however, your cost is 14% higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm interested in knowing what your next upgrade would be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 770 Tri SLI?


Maybe dude maybe ^^^^^^^^^ Just need $1500 AU for that one .
I gonna wait awhile but in the meantime 680's are goin real cheap at the moment so tomorrow should have giga 680 SOC . Crazy cooler on it good for 'airbending' but its got dual bios switch one for stock and other for maybe a 1.31v + modded bios . I would love to get 1360 MHz odd stable and maybe might start dabbling in w/blockin vid cards . But I could change my mind


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX 780 SLI --- 17229

eVGA SC ACX

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/634172


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa ---- 3930k @ 4.6

GTX 780 SLI

16643 Score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/648498


----------



## Tonza

Anyone else have noticed major degradation on scores (using Steam version)?. I remember when i ran this when i got my 780 roughly month ago, i got nearly 12K CPU score (4.7Ghz summer clocks). Now i ran this couple days ago, and on exactly the same settings i got 8K??. GPU score is in place, it was little better than on the previous run due to TI OC bios... I really dont know what is the problem, CPU cannot be unstable, since i have been gaming on it for months on same settings (also doesnt throttle or anything, tested in Prime 95). Something very shady is going, i think its because of the steam version, or 3Dmark itself (i had massive problems on it when i had my 7950 crossfire setup), maybe it just wont like my PC







. There has been load of Windows updates tho after the first run....(maybe has something to do with the problem).


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Anyone else have noticed major degradation on scores (using Steam version)?. I remember when i ran this when i got my 780 roughly month ago, i got nearly 12K CPU score (4.7Ghz summer clocks). Now i ran this couple days ago, and on exactly the same settings i got 8K??. GPU score is in place, it was little better than on the previous run due to TI OC bios... I really dont know what is the problem, CPU cannot be unstable, since i have been gaming on it for months on same settings (also doesnt throttle or anything, tested in Prime 95). Something very shady is going, i think its because of the steam version, or 3Dmark itself (i had massive problems on it when i had my 7950 crossfire setup), maybe it just wont like my PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There has been load of Windows updates tho after the first run....(maybe has something to do with the problem).


I had to check and make sure mine wasn't throttling... At 4.7 it started to kick back to stock clocks so I bumped it down to 4.4 (its hot here... like 100F with humidity)

My results are going up as I learn the cards.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/925360


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## muhd86

so one think i notice that if u have all 8 sticks installed in ur rampage 4 , 32gb of ddr3 1600mhz ...then u loose points in the physics and last benchmark coz of cpu utilization --i think the mem controler just cant take so much ram .


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz ---- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1163MHz / 3602MHz ---- 18284 (GPU - 22312)*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/941707


----------



## BBEG

You would.









Great score brother. Dem Titans...


----------



## Kimir

Oh dear! I think I'll be the only 680 user left pretty soon.
I fear the come of the 780 Lightning.

ps: My CPU is wrong on the chart, I've a 3930k, not a 3960x.


----------



## MunneY

MunneY --- Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4.5GHz ---- 2 x EVGA GTX 780 SC in SLI @ 1180 / 3402MHz ---- 16342

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/653649


----------



## SeD669

Im still waiting to pop up on the list







lol I'll be last but who cares


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

CDMAN usually updates every two weeks or so and he just updated 2 days ago so it'll be a while...


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh dear! I think I'll be the only 680 user left pretty soon.
> I fear the come of the 780 Lightning.
> 
> ps: My CPU is wrong on the chart, I've a 3930k, not a 3960x.


Don't worry mate, I'll keep ya company. Just gotta get SLI working at the levels it should be.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@1600 Gigabyte GTX 680 SOC 1311 / 3575 8062 Getting there.......











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/965584


----------



## TheBenson

TheBenson - 3960x - SLI GTX 780 - 17380


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Clairvoyant129 - 3930K - GTX Titan SLI - 18306









URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/682735


----------



## doctakedooty

Firestrike Score 3 GTX 770s

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/671214

3DMark11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6891615


----------



## AlDyer

What is the highest score for a 7950 just asking?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> What is the highest score for a 7950 just asking?


The best i got with mine. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/460217

Could probably get it higher.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> The best i got with mine. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/460217
> 
> Could probably get it higher.


Oh... what's your 7970's score?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh... what's your 7970's score?


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689

Here is the best graphics score ive gotten. My best physics is on another score, it scored lower total though.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689
> 
> Here is the best graphics score ive gotten. My best physics is on another score, it scored lower total though.


Oh, nice







... I only ran mine once lol.. I can't sit through the whole benchmark, it's boring


----------



## sniperpowa

sniperpowa ----3930k @ 4.7ghz

gtx 780 SLI

17316 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/979718?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice score!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> sniperpowa ----3930k @ 4.7ghz
> 
> gtx 780 SLI
> 
> 17316 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/979718?


HOLY SCORE... Time to start pushing my CPU and get watercooling!

MunneY ----3930k @ 4.5ghz

GTX 780 SLI

16520 Score


----------



## sniperpowa

Thanks guy I actually scored higher now but Im gonna wait to get even higher before I post an update.
Ok here this will put me with the sli titans.
Sniperpowa

3930k @ 4.8ghz

GTX780 SLI

17,616 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/985270


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Thanks guy I actually scored higher now but Im gonna wait to get even higher before I post an update.
> Ok here this will put me with the sli titans.
> Sniperpowa
> 
> 3930k @ 4.8ghz
> 
> GTX780 SLI
> 
> 17,616 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/985270


Dang man... what clocks are you running?


----------



## kx11

3dmark 11

kx11
3960x @ 4.3ghz
EVGA 780 SLI
P20229 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6920070



driver 326.19


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> 3dmark 11
> 
> kx11
> 3960x @ 4.3ghz
> EVGA 780 SLI
> P20229 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6920070
> 
> 
> 
> driver 326.19


This is the 3dmark thread







not 3dmark11


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 - 3960x @ 4.9Ghz - GTX 780 SLI - 18086
eVGA Class Act on Air











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/710674


----------



## managerman

Here is my run for tonight....I still have some more headroom on these cards when I use a modded vbios and get them under water...

Managerman --- i7-4770k @ 5.0Ghz --- GTX 780 SC ACX TRI-SLI --- 22157



Link...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/994585


----------



## lilchronic

i think my score is not so good been having problems running this and 3dmark11 good but here is my score for fire strike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/714133?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think my score is not so good been having problems running this and 3dmark11 good but here is my score for fire strike
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/714133?


it says non default settings were used, care to elaborate?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> it says non default settings were used, care to elaborate?


Yes i'd like to know as well


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think my score is not so good been having problems running this and 3dmark11 good but here is my score for fire strike
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/714133?


What are your best single GPU scores? Im interesting in seeing what a 670 at those clocks can do.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970X @5.1GHz / GTX 480 @984MHz:
*
*EXTREME
*

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1001624*


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *3970X @5.1GHz / GTX 480 @984MHz:
> *
> *EXTREME
> *
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1001624*


Hi, are you on air or water? And what are your max stable clocks for this card? Nice scores BTW. Good to see GTX 480/580s still kicking.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanx

Use water. 24/7 clocks are 950MHz core and 1100MHz memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy - [email protected] - GTX Titan sli - 17825 ([email protected], [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1001796



I think I need to un-synch the cards to get higher clocks.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> it says non default settings were used, care to elaborate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes i'd like to know as well


i dont no why..... i click default setting in 3dmark , nvcp and still get that


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont no why..... i click default setting in 3dmark , nvcp and still get that


Yea.... Riiiiiight... We believe you....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea.... Riiiiiight... We believe you....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea.... Riiiiiight... We believe you....


why are you such a douche ?

it would be nice if someone can help me out instead of calling me a liar . i own the steam version anything i do it says that my score is not valid when i no for sure i used default settings


----------



## BBEG

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- EVGA Reference GTX 680 SLI ; 1306 / 7204 & 1280 / 7012 --- 12081

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1007393



For record-keeping / comparison. At max GPU clocks my CPU is holding the 680s back. Once I get the CPU under water and push it to 5.0, I expect a _slight_ gain, but I'm thinking it won't be enough to crack the top-30 SLI/Crossfire list. We'll see.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why are you such a douche ?
> 
> it would be nice if someone can help me out instead of calling me a liar . i own the steam version anything i do it says that my score is not valid when i no for sure i used default settings


Excuses excuses







And keep the personal insults out of it please







?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why are you such a douche ?
> 
> it would be nice if someone can help me out instead of calling me a liar . i own the steam version anything i do it says that my score is not valid when i no for sure i used default settings


Never used the steam version, but on the first tab (basic) choose performance & run the test, performance tab uses all default settings. Advanced tab & custom settings allows changes & can make it non-default settings.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why are you such a douche ?
> 
> it would be nice if someone can help me out instead of calling me a liar . i own the steam version anything i do it says that my score is not valid when i no for sure i used default settings
> 
> 
> 
> Never used the steam version, but on the first tab (basic) choose performance & run the test, performance tab uses all default settings. Advanced tab & custom settings allows changes & can make it non-default settings.
Click to expand...

Lil,
Type cmd in windows search and then type and run DXdiag. Look at what DX version it says is running. I had 3DMark11 do this to me for a short stint for no apparent reason. It turned out to be that it thought it was running DX9. I have no idea why or how that can happen, but thought it is worth looking up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why are you such a douche ?
> 
> it would be nice if someone can help me out instead of calling me a liar . i own the steam version anything i do it says that my score is not valid when i no for sure i used default settings


Glad i didnt hit the "purchase through steam" button. Under modify/configure, set to default, then return to the basic tests page, turn off demo (if you want) and hit run. Should work. If not, I'd check with futuremark...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Never used the steam version, but on the first tab (basic) choose performance & run the test, performance tab uses all default settings. Advanced tab & custom settings allows changes & can make it non-default settings.


i still get the same thing









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Lil,
> Type cmd in windows search and then type and run DXdiag. Look at what DX version it says is running. I had 3DMark11 do this to me for a short stint for no apparent reason. It turned out to be that it thought it was running DX9. I have no idea why or how that can happen, but thought it is worth looking up.


----------



## lilchronic

ok i did what ftw said to do again and it worked









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1007834

thanks for the help everyone this was really bothering me yesterday, im glad i got it to work properly


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok i did what ftw said to do again and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1007834
> 
> thanks for the help everyone this was really bothering me yesterday, im glad i got it to work properly


Isn't that abot the same score? so it was running @ default, it was just reporting it wasn't.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Isn't that abot the same score? so it was running @ default, it was just reporting it wasn't.


yea but my combined and physics scores are are always different, sometime i get a 6000 physics score and combned score goes to 2000 its never a consistent score with them


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Isn't that abot the same score? so it was running @ default, it was just reporting it wasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea but my combined and physics scores are are always different, sometime i get a 6000 physics score and combned score goes to 2000 its never a consistent score with them
Click to expand...

Yeah, 3DMark is hyper-sensitive in that regard. You might try A program like game booster or the like to kill unneeded processes during the 3DMark runs. That has returned more consistent results for many.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok i did what ftw said to do again and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1007834
> 
> thanks for the help everyone this was really bothering me yesterday, im glad i got it to work properly


Awesome score man!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Awesome score man!


not really that awsome but thanks







i need some extreme cooling to get better scores cant decide wether to get a 780 or a phase changer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok i did what ftw said to do again and it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1007834
> 
> thanks for the help everyone this was really bothering me yesterday, im glad i got it to work properly


nice!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not really that awsome but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need some extreme cooling to get better scores cant decide wether to get a 780 or a phase changer


780 please. 670s are bandwidth starved.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not really that awsome but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need some extreme cooling to get better scores cant decide wether to get a 780 or a phase changer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 780 please. 670s are bandwidth starved.


Tough call, the 780 will tease you less.
Phase is nice, but it is a teaser, after trying it you will want a pot & a dewar.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Phase is nice, but it is a teaser, after trying it *you will want a pot & a dewar*.


LOL... a "gateway" chiller!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Tough call, the 780 will tease you less.
> Phase is nice, but it is a teaser, after trying it you will want a pot & a dewar.


yeah tough call for sure. but right now im being set back a couple hundred cause my psu is starting to go bad. had two random restarts the past two weeks while i was playing some games

i really want this but its alot of money http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039

but ill probably pull the trigger on this tonight
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011

overkill i know but not for long


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.2GHZ - GTX 480 @1GHz:
*


*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1010073*


----------



## pharma57

pharma57 - 3960x @ 4.9Ghz - GTX 780 SLI - 18135

eVGA 780 Classifieds on Air: GPU 1307 / MEM 3704

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/yeu.png/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/712355


----------



## MunneY

I dont understand how I can be 1500 points behind with a 3930k and 2 780s.. What clocks are you running?! Watercooled make that much of a difference?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I dont understand how I can be 1500 points behind with a 3930k and 2 780s.. What clocks are you running?! Watercooled make that much of a difference?


Watercooling makes a significant difference on AMD cards. I assume its the same for Nvidia cards.


----------



## BBEG

Solid 6k over my nicely clocked 680 SLI. Wow. Those 780s are beastly, no doubt.


----------



## coachrex

After seeing the scores you guys are posting.....I'm depressed.

Seems like my system should be pulling stronger scores than this.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> After seeing the scores you guys are posting.....I'm depressed.
> 
> Seems like my system should be pulling stronger scores than this.


Run @ performance mode so i can compare with other 680's or my 770's.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Run @ performance mode so i can compare with other 680's or my 770's.


Did you beat my valley yet







?

Also for science: Play Metro LL at 1080 maxed out + SSAA x4. Tell me what results you're getting. Just curious. Thank you!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Did you beat my valley yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Also for science: Play Metro LL at 1080 maxed out + SSAA x4. Tell me what results you're getting. Just curious. Thank you!










I lost interest in Valley


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost interest in Valley


Lost interest along with your chances of winning







??? Joking with ya man.


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Run @ performance mode so i can compare with other 680's or my 770's.


Apparently, I don't know how to run it @ performance mode.

But I deselected the extreme box and here's the result.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## lilchronic

i just did a run with extreme but there is something wrong again








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1013707


i dont know firestrike pisses me off


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> Apparently, I don't know how to run it @ performance mode.
> 
> But I deselected the extreme box and here's the result.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.


Way low. That looks like you're throttling. How are your temps and power draw?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> Apparently, I don't know how to run it @ performance mode.
> 
> But I deselected the extreme box and here's the result.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.


Link to the result?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Link to the result?


coachrex - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/714160


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Way low. That looks like you're throttling. How are your temps and power draw?


Thats really low... My 2 680s did nearly 13k with a 3930k.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/350670


----------



## signalpuke

Need a single card score list.
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7448/9410112874_c37ca4b2e7_o.jpg
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1015394


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thats really low... My 2 680s did nearly 13k with a 3930k.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/350670


Any suggestions on what could be the issue?


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> Any suggestions on what could be the issue?


ram looks like it needs some attention.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> coachrex - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/714160


Yup that score is bugged. My 660 non Ti's got this, even at stock, the 680 SLI should get at least 14000+ on GPU score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> Any suggestions on what could be the issue?


'

Can you run Valley or any other benchmark? Does this only happen only in Firestrike? If it's only subjective to Firestrike, i think it might be a Microsoft Update KB2670838 (just an assumption for now)

BTW: I noticed something off with your RAM speed, it says 667 Mhz on some, and 800Mhz on others, are you running the same RAM or different ones?


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yup that score is bugged. My 660 non Ti's got this, even at stock, the 680 SLI should get at least 14000+ on GPU score.
> 
> 
> '
> 
> Can you run Valley or any other benchmark? Does this only happen only in Firestrike? If it's only subjective to Firestrike, i think it might be a Microsoft Update KB2670838 (just an assumption for now)
> 
> BTW: I noticed something off with your RAM speed, it says 667 Mhz on some, and 800Mhz on others, are you running the same RAM or different ones?




My gpu's are set at factory default and synced together.
My cpu is oc'd to 4.2 using stock oc setting in the bios.



The 667mhz is 32gb of quad
The 800mhz is 16gb of dual

The 16gb of dual was leftover from another build so I dropped it in.

I figured 48gb of dual is better than 32gb of quad even if the 800mhz got stepped down.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gpu's are set at factory default and synced together.
> My cpu is oc'd to 4.2 using stock oc setting in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 667mhz is 32gb of quad
> The 800mhz is 16gb of dual
> 
> The 16gb of dual was leftover from another build so I dropped it in.
> 
> I figured 48gb of dual is better than 32gb of quad even if the 800mhz got stepped down.


Your Valley score seems fine for stock 680 SLI. I think you should re-dowload and install Firestrike, update your drivers to the latest driver, un-install Widows update KB2670838 if it is not un-installed (google it), and also take out the 677Mhz 32gb, and only run with the 16gb 800Mhz to see if anything changes. Hope the suggested works for you.


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> update your drivers to the latest driver, un-install Widows update KB2670838 if it is not un-installed (google it),


Thanks......I followed those steps....no help.

I'm not too fond of the idea of pulling 350 dollars worth of quad channel ram out of my system.
Not to mention that I run a lot of memory intensive applications.
Adobe CS6, Autocad, Revit, Solidworks to name a few.

Thanks for your continued help.


----------



## Kimir

Sure thing is both you graphic and physics score are totally not what you should achieve.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> My gpu's are set at factory default and synced together.
> My cpu is oc'd to 4.2 using stock oc setting in the bios.
> *
> The 667mhz is 32gb of quad
> The 800mhz is 16gb of dual*
> 
> The 16gb of dual was leftover from another build so I dropped it in.
> 
> I figured 48gb of dual is better than 32gb of quad even if the 800mhz got stepped down.


mixing the two frequencies is not advisable. for the bench, pull the 667 ram, and redo your oc (auto OC may do better if it's XMP3). What cpu cooler? i see - a 212.


----------



## Jpmboy

Does the OP update the table on pg 1 of this thread?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Does the OP update the table on pg 1 of this thread?


Yes.
Quote:


> Post your Top 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Score. I will try and update the thread once every 2 weeks.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> updated


thanks - was only curious. i need to read the op more thoroughly


----------



## Kimir

And I'm the last 680, till next update which will probably push me out, too.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy - [email protected] - Sli GTX Titan - 18110

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1026450



Got one decent card, and one dog. UNsych in PrecX let's the decent card drag the anchor along... 1215&1189/3602 @ 1.212V
326.41 beta driver


----------



## TheBenson

TheBenson - 3960x @ 4.6 - SLI 780 - 17496

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1026823


----------



## lilchronic

i run firestrike graphics test 1 with default settings i get no throttling but if i put it to extreme settings my card throttles like crazy


----------



## Rangerjr1

Delete, derped the post.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i run firestrike graphics test 1 with default settings i get no throttling but if i put it to extreme settings my card throttles like crazy


Can you do a single card run now so we can compare?














Unless ofcourse, you're afraid...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1165 / 3496 13609 Unlocked bios

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/724289

DONT ADD THIS SCREENER THANKS

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 GTX 770 Phantoms 1254 / KB 1309 mem 3928 13751

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837
Not much between em eh ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Can you do a single card run now so we can compare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless ofcourse, you're afraid...


single card...... both 7294










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1032106


----------



## Masta Squidge

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/714038

Masta Squidge --- 3770k --- GTX Titan --- 10086 Score

Though... am I correct in that I don't see a single GPU chart?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/714038
> 
> Masta Squidge --- 3770k --- GTX Titan --- 10086 Score
> 
> Though... am I correct in that I don't see a single GPU chart?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/0_20

you can check that out

EDIT: never mind its locked


----------



## Masta Squidge

I take it back, it's locked.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/0_20
> 
> you can check that out
> 
> EDIT: never mind its locked
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I take it back, it's locked.
Click to expand...

Junior or PedroC1999 has gone on hols with olds to Portugal............. that's why its locked


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> single card...... both 7294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1032106


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689 <--- Highest total.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646557 <--- My highest physics score.

Your 670 is weak


----------



## KedarWolf

3930k I7 at 4.5 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC running at core 1258, memory 1751 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.


From 3820 3930k
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/717254

This is when I had my 3820 CPU.

My four core 3820 with hyperthreading on best result at 3.625 GHZ.


From 3820 3930k

The Physics score is higher but does anyone know why my Graphics scores would be lower with the 3930k then the 3820?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689 <--- Highest total.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646557 <--- My highest physics score.
> 
> Your 670 is weak


yeah yeah.... i think theres something wrong with firestike i should be a lot closer to your numbers


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah yeah.... i think theres something wrong with firestike i should be a lot closer to your numbers


riiiiight


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here's my best single Titan score so far at 1202MHz and 3510MHz.


----------



## marc0053

marc0053--- i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz --- 2 x GTX Titan --- 19470 --- Naennon's bios, Nvidia 326.41 drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/733920


----------



## heyskip

heyskip --- 3930 4.4 --- Titan Sli--- 18835 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/734683

Just installed these cards an hour ago. Will definitely try to ring a bit more out of them. And that CPU deserves a good overclock while im at it.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here's my best single Titan score so far at 1202MHz and 3510MHz.


Very nice score!









Have you ever seen any GK110 3DMark score's with a GPU clock greater than 1202?


----------



## signalpuke

I passed with 1266 clock.


----------



## pharma57

Excellent!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689 <--- Highest total.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/646557 <--- My highest physics score.
> 
> Your 670 is weak


Nice graphics score Ranger







. I'm far off










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735878


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735828


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice graphics score Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm far off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735878
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/735828


This is a joke right? Im pretty sure you can get higher...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> *This is a joke right?* Im pretty sure you can get higher...


Yes it is







. Firestrike and Nvidia GPU's are not buddies


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Firestrike and Nvidia GPU's are not buddies


Could be because firestrike likes fast RAM








So what is your best graphics score?


----------



## signalpuke

Damn, my single score is almost 3000pts higher. Is that completely stock?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Could be because firestrike likes fast RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your best graphics score?


Ugh? how do you get your graphics score? Run only which and which?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 1. Ugh? how do you get your graphics score?
> 2.Run only which and which?


1.


Spoiler: Warning: My secret to good Firestrike scores!






2. What now?


----------



## signalpuke

Damn, I have only got mine up to 316!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Damn, I have only got mine up to 316!


Wonders of 384 bit bus width


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: My secret to good Firestrike scores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What now?










You asked what my highest graphics score was, and i asked how i could determine it... (-_-)"


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You asked what my highest graphics score was, and i asked how i could determine it... (-_-)"


Determine it??? Just look at all your scores and find the one with the highest graphics score? -.-


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Determine it??? Just look at all your scores and find the one with the highest graphics score? -.-


Oh. That's the highest Graphics score then







. I don't run it 50 times lol


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wonders of 384 bit bus width


I haz
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2886/9411539664_a17b2ce800_o.jpg
I need liquid cooling -_-


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> I haz
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2886/9411539664_a17b2ce800_o.jpg
> I need liquid cooling -_-


Im on air.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im on air.


that is just awsome good for you


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> that is just awsome good for you


Hahahahaha


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I dont know why 2010rig compare architectures when they are so different. Its kinda dumb. You dont know about the size, the clocks, the sheduler and how the architecture works. Its not 1kepler shader = 1 Radeon shader. So its useless to compare them.
> 
> A 7970 and the 780 is almost the same clock to clock. Same IPC.Brute force cards with balanced compute and gaming power.
> 
> The 770 is nowhere close to a 7970 when both oced.
> We have a thread too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> 1375 7970:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/221487
> 1600~ 770:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/571791


Lol

1600~ 770:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/571791
1375 7970:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/221487

Yungbenny, am i missing something or????


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 1600~ 770:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/571791
> 1375 7970:http://www.3dmark.com/fs/221487
> 
> Yungbenny, am i missing something or????


Since you like cherry picking and being silly, how do you explain this 770 score? @ 1254Mhz?










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/552156


----------



## signalpuke

That graphics score looks good.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> That graphics score looks good.


check out the Graphics Test 1.

92K.

edit: compare it to this . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837

83.


----------



## pharma57

EVGA CLASSIFIED GTX780 takes out TITAN as fastest single gpu in the world in 3DMARK

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> check out the Graphics Test 1.
> 
> 92K.
> 
> edit: compare it to this . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837
> 
> 83.


I was looking at the score, not the FPS.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> EVGA CLASSIFIED GTX780 takes out TITAN as fastest single gpu in the world in 3DMARK
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


That is a publicity stunt by EVGA if I've ever seen one.


----------



## pharma57

Expect to see some by MSI soon ....


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> EVGA CLASSIFIED GTX780 takes out TITAN as fastest single gpu in the world in 3DMARK
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


that is a beast indeed.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Since you like cherry picking and being silly, how do you explain this 770 score? @ 1254Mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/552156


This is definitely legit, it shows how the GK104 has an architecture leaps and bounds ahead of Tahiti (IPC). I was wrong man, my links are incorrect. Yours on the other hand is correct. Instead of just explaining what i was missing you pulled this benchmark. Thank you for opening my eyes to the superiority of the GK104 IPC!

It's weird that your card didn't score about as much though, maybe there's something wrong with your card? RMA it!


----------



## Red1776

Screw it...
I will find out for myself


----------



## Blindsay

Stupid fake scores, stop posting them people.


----------



## signalpuke

New high score for me.


Spoiler: 3DMark Firestrike - 11131



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1047672


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Stupid fake scores, stop posting them people.


he didnt no it was fake till ftw420 pointed it out .


----------



## MunneY

Seriously, this has turned into a kindergarten playground...

If you cant play fair, don't play at all...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Stupid fake scores, stop posting them people.
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt no it was fake till ftw420 pointed it out .
Click to expand...

It was darn obvious before ftw pointed it out. How stupid can one be?

Quote:


> If you cant play fair, don't play at all...


This. It seems to me he didn't care about anything other than one upping another.


----------



## pharma57

My best single GTX 780 score to date: 1306.5MHz and 3870MHz.

eVGA 780 Classified on Air.

ASIC 67.1%


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/739093


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> My best single GTX 780 score to date: 1306.5MHz and 3870MHz.
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
> 
> ASIC 67.1%
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/eqxj.png/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/739093


DEAR LORD


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Okay guys, in the interest of being a good person and just not to cause anymore dramas in here,please don't post fake results. Rules here also apply so don't resort to personal attacks or try to provoke each other


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Okay guys, in the interest of being a good person and just not to cause anymore dramas in here,please don't post fake results. Rules here also apply so don't resort to personal attacks or try to provoke each other


Hello there, how do you delete your OCN account? Just wondering


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Okay guys, in the interest of being a good person and just not to cause anymore dramas in here,please don't post fake results. Rules here also apply so don't resort to personal attacks or try to provoke each other
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there, how do you delete your OCN account? Just wondering
Click to expand...

No , there is no way to delete your account.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> No , there is no way to delete your account.


Okay... noted


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Okay guys, in the interest of being a good person and just not to cause anymore dramas in here,please don't post fake results. Rules here also apply so don't resort to personal attacks or try to provoke each other


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hello there, how do you delete your OCN account? Just wondering


It isn't that bad, some friendly trash talk & civil discussion is fine, just have to watch that it stays civil & doesn't get out of hand or go on for pages.


----------



## signalpuke

Can this thread be merged?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/0_40


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> DEAR LORD


That is indeed promising. Looking forward to see some watercooled one.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *signalpuke*
> 
> Can this thread be merged?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/0_40


It would disappear, there is no single gpu ranking in cdman's charts so the results would just be buried.


----------



## pharma57

Started testing Card #2 individually today ... results so far promising, but temperatures higher than card #1. Will probably re-apply thermal paste similar to card #1.

eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
Powered by Elpida Memory modules

ASIC 91.1%

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/vqs2.png/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/742560


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 4.7 GHz --- EVGA Reference GTX 680 SLI ; 1306 / 7204 & 1280 / 7012 --- 12081
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1007393
> 
> 
> 
> For record-keeping / comparison. At max GPU clocks my CPU is holding the 680s back. Once I get the CPU under water and push it to 5.0, I expect a _slight_ gain, but I'm thinking it won't be enough to crack the top-30 SLI/Crossfire list. We'll see.


I'm back on my cards' respective stock BIOS's.

BBEG --- i7 2600k at 5.0 GHz --- EVGA Reference GTX 680 SLI ; 1215 / 7114 & 1228 / 7114 --- 12035

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1054119



Not freakin' bad. Tomorrow I'll test with CPU at 4.7 GHz to get a more accurate apples-to-apples comparison, but for whatever reason these two 680s are punching way above where they were before I started messing with different BIOS's. Definitely not complaining though!


----------



## jezzer

GTX 770
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/702482


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> GTX 770
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/702482


Got a single GPU score?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Started testing Card #2 individually today ... results so far promising, but temperatures higher than card #1. Will probably re-apply thermal paste similar to card #1.
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
> Powered by Elpida Memory modules
> 
> ASIC 91.1%
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/vqs2.png/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/742560


Weird about our scores.

I have about the same graphics score than you, but my Physics score is a lot higher than yours, but your overall score is a lot high then mine:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533662


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Weird about our scores.
> 
> I have about the same graphics score than you, but my Physics score is a lot higher than yours, but your overall score is a lot high then mine:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533662


Titan vs 780 classy


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Weird about our scores.
> 
> I have about the same graphics score than you, but my Physics score is a lot higher than yours, but your overall score is a lot high then mine:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533662


Raise your core clock by at least 300MHz and you will crush him. He has to be near the power/thermal limit of that card.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Got a single GPU score?


Don't really feel like swapping bios again en figure out wich card is faster but quick run on one of the cards with current settings

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/746467


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Don't really feel like swapping bios again en figure out wich card is faster but quick run on one of the cards with current settings
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/746467


Here's my best. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533689.

Just wanted to compare the 2 cards







. Seems like my 7970 is faster even with lower clocks







: Clocks where 1290/1890. Not sure why it displays 2d clocks.)

Well anyways, nice score man! can you clock to 1400-1500 to get similar graphics scores?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Giga 680 SOC [email protected]@1600 9-9-9-24 Cant remember what the clocks were but im pretty sure its near the 1280mhz mark.......










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/679649

Gonna run it at 5.1ghz @ 2100 see what happens


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan Sli -- 18184

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1057995


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Weird about our scores.
> 
> I have about the same graphics score than you, but my Physics score is a lot higher than yours, but your overall score is a lot high then mine:


Your Physics score is excellent.







The formula 3DMark applies is a "black box" to me but think it may take into account our scores from each section as well some info from our individual computers. I'm not planning to go under water but definitely expect higher scores from Classy, Lightning and HOF owners.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Your PhysX score is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The formula 3DMark applies is a "black box" to me but think it may take into account our scores from each section as well some info from our individual computers. I'm not planning to go under water but definitely expect higher scores from Classy, Lightning and HOF owners.


There is no physx score in 3dmark.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> There is no physx score in 3dmark.


Thanks typo ... will change


----------



## Kimir

Kimir - [email protected] - Sli GTX 680 - 15257

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/746726
I'm desperately trying to stay in the list, but I'm out next update for sure








Damnit that I can't get 5Ghz stable too


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] - Sli GTX 680 - 15257
> 
> I'm desperately trying to stay in the list, but I'm out next update for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit that I can't get 5Ghz stable too


The 5Ghz doesn't need to be bulletproof stable, stable enough to pass firestrike with an increasing score does the trick.
Prime 95 kinda stable just means you aren't pushing clocks for benching


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The 5Ghz doesn't need to be bulletproof stable, stable enough to pass firestrike with an increasing score does the trick.
> Prime 95 kinda stable just means you aren't pushing clocks for benching


Yeah I know but I can't even get it stable to run 3D11 and 3D13 >_<. I'm already with 1.488v peak @ 4.8Ghz (daily 4.6Ghz 1.416v peak)
The other day I booted on 5Ghz and saw 1.6v or so, I directly restarted to put back 4.6Ghz, my SLI wasn't even working so...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah I know but I can't even get it stable to run 3D11 and 3D13 >_<. I'm already with 1.488v peak @ 4.8Ghz (daily 4.6Ghz 1.416v peak)
> The other day I booted on 5Ghz and saw 1.6v or so, I directly restarted to put back 4.6Ghz, my SLI wasn't even working so...


Do the benching at night when it's cooler and put a house fan directed at your open case. Cooler temps will get you higher oc with lesser volts.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah I know but I can't even get it stable to run 3D11 and 3D13 >_<. I'm already with 1.488v peak @ 4.8Ghz (daily 4.6Ghz 1.416v peak)
> The other day I *booted on 5Ghz and saw 1.6v or so*, I directly restarted to put back 4.6Ghz, my SLI wasn't even working so...


Are you using auto vcore?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Do the benching at night when it's cooler and put a house fan directed at your open case. Cooler temps will get you higher oc with lesser volts.


It's 2am right now, and I have a 35cm fan blowing the open case, but it's summer here, so with 27°c ambient I get like 72°c on the CPU @ 4.8Ghz, graphic cards are @ low 60°c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you using auto vcore?


Nah, offset one. I can boot on windows with 1.56v, at the moment 3Dmark (any) launch, bsod 101...


----------



## alancsalt

Don't know if this will help...

https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEN6VFE4VUtndDdMRlJsWG1GNzMzVWc#gid=0


----------



## managerman

Really pushed the cards tonight....and they came through!

Top 10 in the world in 3DMark Firestrike with triple video cards!! and 27th in the world overall....I'm the lone Haswell up there with the big boys!!















http://www.3dmark.com/fs/746986

-M


----------



## pharma57

Congrats MgrMan!







It isn't easy is it ....









Are you under water yet?


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Congrats MgrMan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't easy is it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you under water yet?


Thanks pharma!!! No...it is not easy, but it is fun!

And no...not under water yet....coming soon.

-M


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> I'm back on my cards' respective stock BIOS's.
> 
> BBEG --- i7 2600k at 5.0 GHz --- EVGA Reference GTX 680 SLI ; 1215 / 7114 & 1228 / 7114 --- 12035
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1054119
> 
> 
> 
> Not freakin' bad. Tomorrow I'll test with CPU at 4.7 GHz to get a more accurate apples-to-apples comparison, but for whatever reason these two 680s are punching way above where they were before I started messing with different BIOS's. Definitely not complaining though!




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1057508

Apples to apples now, CPU at 4.7 GHz. That extra 300 MHz provides a nice little boost.


----------



## signalpuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Don't know if this will help...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap5OqqkKVAqPdEN6VFE4VUtndDdMRlJsWG1GNzMzVWc#gid=0


Very cool


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Weird about our scores.
> 
> I have about the same graphics score than you, but my Physics score is a lot higher than yours, but your overall score is a lot high then mine:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/533662


yeah - that does not make sense. How is the total score calculated?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that does not make sense. How is the total score calculated?


Technical document with explanation and formulas; good read. For overall score Physics has weight of .15, Graphics .75, and Combined .10 in the weighted harmonic mean calculation.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/futuremark-static/downloads/3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Technical document with explanation and formulas; good read. For overall score Physics has weight of .15, Graphics .75, and Combined .10 in the weighted harmonic mean calculation.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/futuremark-static/downloads/3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf


very helpful. thanks! +1


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- gtx titan sli ---- 1202&1189/3637 --- 18460

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1063596


----------



## pharma57

Really nice run Jpmboy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Really nice run Jpmboy!


Thanks. aside from moving the clocks up, I'm finding out that setting my monitor to the benchmark's native resolution then restarting helps avoid a driver crash. What I mean is, the NV driver stops and recovers, and the OC on the cards is still good, unlike when the Oc is too much and the clocks and volts reset to base when the benchmark crashes.


----------



## pharma57

That's very helpful info regarding setting the monitor resolution to match the benchmark's to avoid that error.








+1 Rep incoming ....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> That's very helpful info regarding setting the monitor resolution to match the benchmark's to avoid that error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Rep incoming ....


Seems trivial, but empirically it seems to make a difference. That's the idea... Share info, and have fun. The only competition here is man vs machine


----------



## pharma57

Still testing Card #2 today ... better results, but some throttling occurred. Still waiting for thermal paste to arrive.

1306.5 / 1900.8

eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
Powered by Elpida Memory modules

ASIC 91.1%

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/c381.png/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/752367


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Still testing Card #2 today ... better results, but some throttling occurred. Still waiting for thermal paste to arrive.
> 
> 1306.5 / 1900.8
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
> Powered by Elpida Memory modules
> 
> ASIC 91.1%
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/c381.png/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/752367


94C Holy crap.


----------



## pharma57

Should have waited till night ... currently ambient is about 29c.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Should have waited till night ... currently ambient is about 29c.


Thats some awesome graphics score man, i like the 780 and titan. Powerhouses compared to 770s


----------



## pharma57

Thanks Rangerjf1! I noticed another new 780 (Classified?) at 3DMark a couple hundred points ahead of my score. The "meat locker" idea is becoming very appealing!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Thats some awesome graphics score man, i like the 780 and titan. Powerhouses compared to 770s


No kidding.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Still testing Card #2 today ... better results, but some throttling occurred. Still waiting for thermal paste to arrive.
> 
> 1306.5 / 1900.8
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
> Powered by Elpida Memory modules
> 
> ASIC 91.1%
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/c381.png/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/752367


Very nice! You're making the elpida memory look less awful than I've been reading about.

& beating my overall Titan score by 14 points, I should have run it with the 3930k....


----------



## pharma57

Thanks Guys!


----------



## MunneY

Wow... Either my cards are terrible or I'm bad at overclocking LOL...

Let me ask you guys a question....

Which one matters more... Core or Memory?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Wow... Either my cards are terrible or I'm bad at overclocking LOL...
> 
> Let me ask you guys a question....
> 
> Which one matters more... Core or Memory?


You may have missed the post below, but the Technical guide below helped me focus on what part of the benchmark would increase my score the most. It is very informative regarding how this benchmark is calculated. You can structure your settings to take advantage of what has the highest weights .... I focused on memory from going from +700 to +800 and left my GPU at +270. Both can be increased more but temps with this card #2 seem to be higher at much lower voltages than card #1, so currently it's a balancing act with TDP. For this benchmark the document hints that "balanced" systems offer good performance..

Quote:


> Technical document with explanation and formulas; good read. For overall score Physics has weight of .15, Graphics .75, and Combined .10 in the weighted harmonic mean calculation.
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/futuremark-static/downloads/3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Seems trivial, but empirically it seems to make a difference. That's the idea... Share info, and have fun. The only competition here is man vs machine


I shall never forgive you for bumping my score you jerk!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I shall never forgive you for bumping my score you jerk!


Wait, what? Am I number 2 now?

LOL


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You may have missed the post below, but the Technical guide below helped me focus on what part of the benchmark would increase my score the most. It is very informative regarding how this benchmark is calculated. You can structure your settings to take advantage of what has the highest weights .... I focused on memory from going from +700 to +800 and left my GPU at +270. Both can be increased more but temps with this card #2 seem to be higher at much lower voltages than card #1, so currently it's a balancing act with TDP. For this benchmark the document hints that "balanced" systems offer good performance..


holy algebra


----------



## signalpuke

Dropped my resolution down from 1440p and got a better score











Spoiler: 3DMark Firestrike - 11238



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1069615


----------



## MunneY

Man, firestrike is so freaking frustrating.... My cards arent anywhere near temps that are bad, yet i just hit the ceiling. I can't even beat my old score with a higher CPU clock.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Man, firestrike is so freaking frustrating.... My cards arent anywhere near temps that are bad, yet i just hit the ceiling. I can't even beat my old score with a higher CPU clock.


i feel your pain i hate firestrike


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I like how short the bench runs though.

Vantage is pretty long.


----------



## pharma57

I got and applied my thermal paste today ... temps definitely better and no throttling!









1332.6 / 1940.6

eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
Powered by Elpida Memory modules

ASIC 91.1%

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/hbau.png/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/756309


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I got and applied my thermal paste today ... temps definitely better and no throttling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1332.6 / 1940.6
> 
> eVGA 780 Classified on Air.
> Powered by Elpida Memory modules
> 
> ASIC 91.1%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/hbau.png/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/756309


Oh man i love your 780. I would love to try one some day.

Amazing scores/clocks!


----------



## pharma57

Thanks Rangerjr1!







I was going to wait till night but was too excited! At time of run ambient temps at 29.2 c so not too bad ....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Thanks Rangerjr1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to wait till night but was too excited! At time of run ambient temps at 29.2 c so not too bad ....


Nice score, but what I don't understand is how you're beating FTW 420s 1.5Ghz Titan score in this bench?

I know you posted an explanation about 3dmark data sheet, but I still don't understand. Can you explain what the reason is your 1330Mhz 780 is beating the 1.5Ghz Titan. Doesn't make sense to me, and all I can think that is different is the Elpida ram chips.

Maybe that makes a difference, I don't know. Seems no one else is concerned, but I like to know anyways.

Thanks.


----------



## MunneY

Im really thinking of dropping my SC and getting 2 classys... or seeing how the lightnings do


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Nice score, but what I don't understand is how you're beating FTW 420s 1.5Ghz Titan score in this bench?
> 
> I know you posted an explanation about 3dmark data sheet, but I still don't understand. Can you explain what the reason is your 1330Mhz 780 is beating the 1.5Ghz Titan. Doesn't make sense to me, and all I can think that is different is the Elpida ram chips.


I really can't say why and it's currently it's just not me! The top 4 spots are 780's, and there's another Classy 200+ points ahead of mine on the HOF. I think it's just a matter of time before we start to see more ....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks for the reply.

It used to make sense that a 1350MHz 780 equals a 1200MHz Titan, but now it doesn't seem the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice score, but what I don't understand is how you're beating FTW 420s 1.5Ghz Titan score in this bench?
> 
> I know you posted an explanation about 3dmark data sheet, but I still don't understand. Can you explain what the reason is your 1330Mhz 780 is beating the 1.5Ghz Titan. Doesn't make sense to me, and all I can think that is different is the Elpida ram chips.
> 
> Maybe that makes a difference, I don't know. Seems no one else is concerned, but I like to know anyways.
> 
> Thanks.


maybe this bench is highly dependent on memory clocks? P57's memory clock is way up?

this is the table you guys refer to for single gpu?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30

P57 is like 30% faster than the next 780. Way to go!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> maybe this bench is highly dependent on memory clocks? P57's memory clock is way up?
> 
> this is the table you guys refer to for single gpu?


I think this one ...

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I think this one ...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


thanks


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> It used to make sense that a 1350MHz 780 equals a 1200MHz Titan, but now it doesn't seem the case.


One difference that stands out in my mind is the 3 separate voltages that you have to "balance" on the Classy. Non-Classy OC's are done adjusting one voltage which affects multiple components on the card. You really don't tailor a specific voltage for the pci-e bus, frame buffer, or gpu like we have to with a Classy, and it's not always in the up direction to get an optimal setting. It's taken me sometimes hours just trying to get everything right and is one reason I concentrate on one specific benchmark.


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I really can't say why and it's currently it's just not me! The top 4 spots are 780's, and there's another Classy 200+ points ahead of mine on the HOF. I think it's just a matter of time before we start to see more ....


Are your cards on LN2?


----------



## pharma57

No, currently air using a modded TI Classy bios by Svl7.


----------



## provost

Anyways, here is my measly single Titan score ..also on air
Provost---3930K @ 5.1GHZ ...GTX Titan......Score 11510

http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/p...8-498e-b128-628a3b821b4e_zpsbe5d854a.jpg.html

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1071563


----------



## alancsalt

HAHA...Futuremark Benching recommendations ...
Quote:


> Good testing guide
> To get accurate and consistent benchmark results you should test clean systems without third party software installed. If this is not possible, you should close as many background tasks as possible, especially automatic updates or tasks that feature pop - up alerts such as email and messaging programs.
> If you are testing a mobile device, it is a good idea to close apps that may be running in the background, and disable notifications before running the benchmark.
> Some high powered mobile devices use thermal throttling to avoid overheating the CPU, which can lead to lower scores on successive runs. To reduce this effect, we recommended waiting 15 minutes before and after 3DMark runs to allow the device to cool down.
> 
> •Running other programs and tasks during the benchmark can affect the results.
> •Avoid touching the mouse, keyboard or touchscreen while the tests are running.
> •Do not change the window focus while the benchmark is running.
> •Press the ESC key (PC) or Back Button (Android) if you want to stop the test.
> 
> How to set up your hardware or device
> 
> 1.Install all system updates to ensure your operating system is up to date.
> 
> 2.Install the latest approved drivers for your hardware.
> 
> 3.Restart the computer or device.
> 
> 4.Wait 2 minutes for start up to complete.
> 
> 5.Close all other programs, especially those that run in the background or task bar.
> 
> *6.Wait for 15 minutes.*
> 
> 7.Run the benchmark test
> .
> 8.Repeat from step 3 at least three times to verify that the results are consistent


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> 4.Wait 2 minutes for start up to complete.


No. Cold start to Firefox takes 14-15 seconds. Precision takes another 3-5 seconds. Waiting another 100 seconds is just _wasteful._

Quote:


> 5.Close all other programs, especially those that run in the background or task bar.
> 
> 6.Wait for 15 minutes.


So... _don't_ run with 2x GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Precision X GUI, Precision X Perf Logs up?









Quote:


> 8.Repeat from step 3 at least three times to verify that the results are consistent


I do this all the time. It's why I bought the damned software. So much time saved...


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Anyways, here is my measly single Titan score ..also on air
> Provost---3930K @ 5.1GHZ ...GTX Titan......Score 11510
> 
> http://s1364.photobucket.com/user/p...8-498e-b128-628a3b821b4e_zpsbe5d854a.jpg.html
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1071563


That's a pretty good score!









I wondered if you use the Nvidia 'force-enable-gen3_2' executable to enable pci-e 3.0 on LGA2011 MBs?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga Wind Force3 760 SLI 1360 / 3591 11843 1st Pass


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga Wind Force3 760 SLI 1360 / 3591 11843 1st Pass


Beat my single Titan score! Nice job!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga Wind Force3 760 SLI 1360 / 3591 11843 1st Pass


Nice job! Damn near equaling my reference 680 SLI score on stock BIOS (less than 100 points!). Those 760s are looking like great values. 1350+ core with 7000+ memory is nothing to complain about!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Beat my single Titan score! Nice job
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Nice job! Damn near equaling my reference 680 SLI score on stock BIOS (less than 100 points!). Those 760s are looking like great values. 1350+ core with 7000+ memory is nothing to complain about!
Click to expand...

Thanks guys







Heres a 770 SLI and a 660ti TRI SLI for comparison

SLI 770 4Gb http://www.3dmark.com/fs/700837 1241 / 3933


TRI SLI 660ti http://www.3dmark.com/fs/724289 1170 / 3496


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> That's a pretty good score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered if you use the Nvidia 'force-enable-gen3_2' executable to enable pci-e 3.0 on LGA2011 MBs?


I always do the pcie 3 hack either throuugh the registry or execuutable. For some reason itt works better on 690 than Titan. By the way the pcie 3 hack is borked for 4 way Titan I heard. IB-E may solve this issue once in for all for x79 boards.
So, me thinks there is some magic combination of 780 classy vbios or 780s vbios, the new drivers and Firestrike that produce some outlier results compared to a Titan. I doon't believe we are seeing the same phenomena on 3D Mark 11 that we are on 3D Mark 13 for 780 classy scores vs the Titan , even a souped up Titan that FTW 420 has. MInd you, I don't know how many people have over 90% asic like you do who own classys, and that could be part of it. But, the asic quality itself does not explain the scores on Firestrike for classy that rival ln2 results, so there is gotta be more to this to figure out.
Are you seeing anything different on 3D Mark 11?


----------



## pharma57

Once I forgot to enable it and saw slightly better performance in benchmarks (took me forever to figure out). Using it should give better bandwidth but I can't say I've seen any performance increase. Not sure if it's my MB (Asus x79 Deluxe) or something else, but for now I don't use it. I actually prefer lower asic because the gpu stays a lot cooler at high voltages, higher asic seems very sensitive to applying a little voltage and running into heat issues. It's kind of a trade off but when running on air you're always sensitive about temperature. I'm curious to see how people with varying asic numbers make out when they go in water.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Once I forgot to enable it and saw slightly better performance in benchmarks (took me forever to figure out). Using it should give better bandwidth but I can't say I've seen any performance increase. Not sure if it's my MB (Asus x79 Deluxe) or something else, but for now I don't use it. I actually prefer lower asic because the gpu stays a lot cooler at high voltages, higher asic seems very sensitive to applying a little voltage and running into heat issues. It's kind of a trade off but when running on air you're always sensitive about temperature. I'm curious to see how people with varying asic numbers make out when they go in water.


It's unlikely the pcie3 hack will give a boost to your score with single or sli configurations... And really surprising if it did at 1080p. Actually, benchmarking these cards at 1080 does not really stress the integrated architecture or bandwidth both in the card itself, and the MB.

Move to 1440p or surround, or 4K and the OC will change.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Are you seeing anything different on 3D Mark 11?


I just tried 3DMark11 a few times to see if any of the settings would carry over, which they didn't. Sometimes I wish Classy's had one voltage control and all you had to do was increase volts until you crashed. Unfortunately with 3 different voltages to set it definitely takes more time to run benchmarks the best possible way, and the amount of time it takes is a downside. I hope to get to 3DMark11 soon but for now will probably stick to FireStrike and Valley since I'm familiar with those settings. Hopefully some of the other Classy's getting in the water will start to provide more benchmarks soon!


----------



## MunneY

My cards are very very frustrating... lol

I pulled 1 card out to fully test them, so I could find max clocks and all.

1 card tested so far....

Base score at 4.7ghz and stock clocks = 7997

Highest core clock 1241 or +350 (stopped here cause score started dropping) 3930k @4.7 and this clock only = 10074
Highest MEM clock 1900 or +800 (same scenario as above) 3930k @4.7 and this clock only = 8158

Combining the 2 results in this

Core/Mem = 3dmark score

+100 / +800 = 8885
Score increases 888 points to 8885

+200 / +700
Score increases 1599 points to 9596

+300 / +550
Score increases 1888 points to 9885

So basically if I just do core only, I can achieve higest scores... weird.


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## heyskip

heyskip --- 3930 --- Titan SLI --- 19406

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767706


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

^^^^^^^ A fellow brisbanite







^^^^^^^^

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2094 Giga WF3 760 SLI 1355 / 3628 *11922* 2nd Pass









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/767802 Im pretty pleased with that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WF3 760 1371 *6990*







2nd pass

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077 Unlocked Bios


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga WF3 760 1371 *6990*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pass
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1092077 Unlocked Bios


Nice score!

This is my latest score @ 1385Mhz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1093957


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @5 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI --- 17755



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/773171


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @5 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI --- 17755
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/773171


what GPU clocks are you running


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> This is my latest score @ 1385Mhz
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1093957


Nice one dude









This is the only one I got that even comes close ........... Giga GTX 680 SOC 1270 / 3575

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/679649


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> what GPU clocks are you running


I'm running 1253/1832 using a no boost bios.


----------



## heyskip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> ^^^^^^^ A fellow brisbanite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^


Good to see another brisse lad









Have to get these benchmark runs out of the way before it gets too hot around here.

heyskip --- 3930 --- Titan SLI --- 19897

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/773728


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> Good to see another brisse lad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get these benchmark runs out of the way before it gets too hot around here.
> 
> heyskip --- 3930 --- Titan SLI --- 19897
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/773728


Agreeed its gonna be humid summer im out in da western 'burbs so yeah thank god for AC


----------



## Penal Stingray

here is my GTX tri-sli overclocked 1201/7.6 ghz memory Firestrike P17401

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1095224


----------



## eddiechi

Here is my tri-sli score w/ amd fx9370

eddiechi --- AMD FX-9370

GTX 580 tri-sli

10014

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/774465


----------



## Penal Stingray

Did a big of more overclocking at im at Firestrike 17549

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1096762


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I'm running 1253/1832 using a no boost bios.


wow, my cards wont even touch that... they'll do either-or


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddiechi*
> 
> Here is my tri-sli score w/ amd fx9370
> 
> eddiechi --- AMD FX-9370
> 
> GTX 580 tri-sli
> 
> 10014
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/774465


how come your 580 tri sli score too low? graphic score was also low.

my crossfire 7950 score higher? 580's are more powerful than 7950 right? dnt know never had gtx

my firestrike score btw

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/763706


----------



## Penal Stingray

7950 is more powerful than gtx 580


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> how come your 580 tri sli score too low? graphic score was also low.
> 
> my crossfire 7950 score higher? 580's are more powerful than 7950 right? dnt know never had gtx
> 
> my firestrike score btw
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/763706


let me guess. you visit tom's, right?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> let me guess. you visit tom's, right?


no. i thought just it is... like i told you i never had a gtx cards so I dont know.

But if they say 7950 more powerful ok..... if they say 580 more powerful as well, its ok as well.

for me doesnt matter. my next rig maybe ill try GTX.


----------



## coolhandluke41

24/7 clock on single 780
10364
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/780204


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- i7-3970X --- GTX 580 tri-sli --- 11956

FireStrike just not my particular 3 x 580 strong point, like my 3d11 for same settings is 20103.
Looks like the 2 x 7950 is better at Fire Strike......


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- i7-3970X --- GTX 580 tri-sli --- 11956
> 
> FireStrike just not my particular 3 x 580 strong point, like my 3d11 for same settings is 20103.
> Looks like the 2 x 7950 is better at Fire Strike......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here is my setup with one of my 7950s disabled (so 2 enabled)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/558480


----------



## alancsalt

Yep, like Nightfox...but what do you get in 3DMark11 with those 2 x 7950?


----------



## marc0053

marc0053--- i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz ---- 2x GTX Titan in sli, 1215 / 1201, 3758 (+750) / 3787 (+750) ---- 19582
Nvidia 326.80 beta drivers, Naennon's 145% bios at 1.212V
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/781712


----------



## MunneY

I've finally bested my old score, by digging down and running firestrike like 230029834 times. I still don't see how I can change my CPU clock up from 4.4 to 4.7 and it make virtually NO difference. I'm also running higher clocks now. I'm running the new 326.80 vBios, so that's why its showing not valid.

3930k @ 4.7Ghz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1201/3402 -- 3DMARK - 16600

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1107831


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I've finally bested my old score, by digging down and running firestrike like 230029834 times. I still don't see how I can change my CPU clock up from 4.4 to 4.7 and it make virtually NO difference. I'm also running higher clocks now. I'm running the new 326.80 vBios, so that's why its showing not valid.
> 
> 3930k @ 4.7Ghz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1201/3402 -- 3DMARK - 16600
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1107831


Holy Smokes!!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Holy Smokes!!!


I just don't get it though... I feel like I'm running the same clocks as alot of the higher guys and not getting the score... I realize you have a classy, but you've gotten nearly 4/5ths my score with 1 card LOL


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @5 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1316/1803 MHz --- 18332


----------



## pharma57

Good run MyDog!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Good run MyDog!


Thanks









Wish I had fullcover water blocks for the Classy cards but they're only available in the US for now









Tried to order blocks from EVGA Shop in the US and have them shipped to a friend in NH but EVGA don't accept international credit cards.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- sli titans --- 19063



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1130096


----------



## FtW 420

Nice score!

You should open up cpu-z main & memory tabs, with a gpu-z open, hwbot screen style. Good info to see with a screenshot. I likes to see all the clocks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> You should open up cpu-z main & memory tabs, with a gpu-z open, hwbot screen style. Good info to see with a screenshot. I likes to see all the clocks


Thanks. Ah - I usually have open hardware monitor running (which records everything except GPU mV) but shut it down with a few other task bar things. Clock back down to 46 right now, but here's the memory tabs. Since I use an offset/turbo OC with speedstep on, CPU-Z will only show 1.2GHZ and 890mV by the time I get it open and prtscrn...











the gpu clocks were 1241/3680


----------



## alancsalt

Just run SuperPi while you take the screenie...


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41- [email protected]@2666- GTX780 Classy (x1)

11177

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1130819


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just run SuperPi while you take the screenie...


Doh! Will do that going forward! Thanks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC TRI SLI 1280 / 3545 14085









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/804020

Same clocks as above 7556









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1135751
This will do for starters


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY - 3930k @5Ghz - Evga GTX 780 x 3 - Score 22715
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/805528


----------



## marc0053

marc0053--- i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz ---- 2x GTX Titan in sli, 1280 / 1280, +575 / +700 ---- 20299
Nvidia 320.49 beta drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/812611


Woot 3rd place in hall of fame
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

Good to see some Canadians up there


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053--- i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz ---- 2x GTX Titan in sli, 1280 / 1280, +575 / +700 ---- 20299
> Nvidia 320.49 beta drivers
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/812611
> 
> 
> Woot 3rd place in hall of fame
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> 
> Good to see some Canadians up there


Great score







keeping the Titans up there
I have been meaning to ask this from someone, so might as well be you. Why does future mark show your processor speed as 3200?
edit: never mind, i am seeing every score at 3200...maybe its just my ipad ....lol


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provost*
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeping the Titans up there
> I have been meaning to ask this from someone, so might as well be you. Why does future mark show your processor speed as 3200? i have seen this dichotomy in a number of other high ranking scores before, and always thought it had to do with some ln2 stuff, but i guess not


That might be the base core clock in MHz.
I7 3930k=3200MHz


----------



## provost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> That might be the base core clock in MHz.
> I7 3930k=3200MHz


yeah, but it used to show proper ocd clocks at one point in time, and now my 5100 is showing up as 3200 on HOF as well... go figure


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053--- i7 3930k @ 4.7GHz ---- 2x GTX Titan in sli, 1280 / 1280, +575 / +700 ---- 20299
> Nvidia 320.49 beta drivers
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/812611
> 
> 
> Woot 3rd place in hall of fame
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu
> 
> Good to see some Canadians up there


Great run!!!


----------



## Gabkicks

Guys, to get steam achievements in for 3dmark 2013, do I need to run them with official drivers and do a full run with all benchmarks, or can i use beta drivers and just run firestrike extreme?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> Guys, to get steam achievements in for 3dmark 2013, do I need to run them with official drivers and do a full run with all benchmarks, or can i use beta drivers and just run firestrike extreme?


if you have beta drivers... it will only show graphic drivers not approved.

if you have a paid 3dmark 2013 you can choose whichever test. if you however only have free version, you will run all test including demos....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> if you have beta drivers... it will only show graphic drivers not approved.
> 
> if you have a paid 3dmark 2013 you can choose whichever test. if you however only have free version, you will run all test including demos....


NVM


----------



## Gabkicks

I have full paid version. i am trying to figure out If i need to run all tests to get achievements or not. and if i need to use official drivers. for steam achievements.


----------



## nightfox

oopsss didnt notice steam achievements you mentioned. lol... ill leave others to answer that


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 --- 3930k @ 5Ghz --- GTX 780 Sli @ 1241Mhz --- 18195

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark18195.jpg.html


----------



## MunneY

I'm sorry, I'm just failing to see how .3 Ghz can make that much different... thats incredible.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just failing to see how .3 Ghz can make that much different... thats incredible.


It does I know when I benched my single 780 between 4.8 to 5.0 net me a little over 300 point gain but its because your physics score jumps up by about a 1000 points


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> It does I know when I benched my single 780 between 4.8 to 5.0 net me a little over 300 point gain but its because your physics score jumps up by about a 1000 points


Wow... Well I guess I need to get on trying to push my chip to get there... I know It'll do it, but yeah....


----------



## USFORCES

First run at only 4.2GHz









USFORCES --- 980X @ 4.2Ghz --- GTX 780 Sli @ 1384Mhz/3206MHz--- 18086

*Better score on next page
*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/826168


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> First run at only 4.2GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES --- 980X @ 4.2Ghz --- GTX 780 Sli @ 1384Mhz/3206MHz--- 18086
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/826168


Really nice score!


----------



## USFORCES

Thanks,
I have to go to a labor day party right now otherwise I'd fire up the EVbot and try some 1400MHz runs because 1385MHz was way to easy


----------



## scyy

Heres mine

Scyy --- 3930k @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 Sli @ 1215Mhz/3600MHz--- 18168



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/826657


----------



## USFORCES

That's better, it looks like I just split the titans up a little









USFORCES --- 980X @ 4.75Ghz --- GTX 780 *SLI* @ 1400Mhz/3200MHz--- *18860* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/827080
*New score below 3 post down
*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> That's better, it looks like I just split the titans up a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES --- 980X @ 4.75Ghz --- GTX 780 *SLI* @ 1400Mhz/3200MHz--- *18860* http://www.3dmark.com/fs/827080


I may be behind a bit.
SCORE
P17875 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor but I will going to push my girls harder this time I just need to get my thing's ready here


----------



## USFORCES

Nice!
All I want is 19000


----------



## USFORCES

Getting really close only 101pts short








I think this will be my last attempt at it until winter gets here and I can crank the voltage up a little more.

USFORCES --- 980X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1410Mhz/3200MHz--- *18899*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/827480


----------



## avflores

AVFlores

AMD FX-9370 OC'd to 4.97ghz

AMD Radeon HD 7990

score: 10391



Regular firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168360?

Extreme Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168145?
Score: 5797


----------



## Jpmboy

*Would be nice if the OP updated this thread more frequently...*

The 780 guys might come out to play









Mydog and I were all in a few pages back, and then Mark0053 slammed-down a 20K+ score!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I may be behind a bit.
> SCORE
> P17875 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor but I will going to push my girls harder this time I just need to get my thing's ready here


Wrong bench?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Getting really close only 101pts short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be my last attempt at it until winter gets here and I can crank the voltage up a little more.
> 
> USFORCES --- 980X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1410Mhz/3200MHz--- *18899*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/827480


Great score!!


----------



## MunneY

I know I keep saying this but how am i nearly 2000 points behind? You guys are absolutely killing me and my clocks are nearly identical... makes me stupid sad


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2xTitans Sli -- 19295

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1171038


----------



## CDMAN

updated


----------



## MunneY

Ok guys, So I need some help... I finally got my cpu stable at 5.0ghz and I'm running 1.3v just for the benches and everything goes fine up until the last part of the test for firestrike.

When I run combined, my gpus don't seem to want to use the applied clocks like they do normally.



Card #1 never runs at full capacity... it runs at 1097 and 1032, while card #2 runs at 1215 then 1280

It does this no matter what the clocks are.

Here is the run in question

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1170939?

Seems a little low right?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2xTitans Sli -- 19291
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1169974


Thanks you have a nice score too buddy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Thanks you have a nice score too buddy


good to see that 980x still at work! a great chip.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys, So I need some help... I finally got my cpu stable at 5.0ghz and I'm running 1.3v just for the benches and everything goes fine up until the last part of the test for firestrike.
> 
> When I run combined, my gpus don't seem to want to use the applied clocks like they do normally.
> 
> 
> 
> Card #1 never runs at full capacity... it runs at 1097 and 1032, while card #2 runs at 1215 then 1280
> 
> It does this no matter what the clocks are.
> 
> Here is the run in question
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1170939?
> 
> Seems a little low right?


My guess is your CPU at 5GHz isn't stable enough to make it through the last part, unless your crashing with the CPU at stock clocks. Are you using the LN2 bios? also if you haven't installed the custom bios with the 130 pwr target you should.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> My guess is your CPU at 5GHz isn't stable enough to make it through the last part, unless your crashing with the CPU at stock clocks. Are you using the LN2 bios? also if you haven't installed the custom bios with the 130 pwr target you should.


CPU isn't the issue at all... It'll pass IBT on very high with 10 passes.. i think it'll do 3dmark.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Getting really close only 101pts short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be my last attempt at it until winter gets here and I can crank the voltage up a little more.
> 
> USFORCES --- 980X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 780 SLI @ 1410Mhz/3200MHz--- *18899*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/827480


I'm Jealous of those EVbots. My 1215Mhz isn't bad for reference though.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys, So I need some help... I finally got my cpu stable at 5.0ghz and I'm running 1.3v just for the benches and everything goes fine up until the last part of the test for firestrike.
> 
> When I run combined, my gpus don't seem to want to use the applied clocks like they do normally.
> 
> 
> 
> Card #1 never runs at full capacity... it runs at 1097 and 1032, while card #2 runs at 1215 then 1280
> 
> It does this no matter what the clocks are.
> 
> Here is the run in question
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1170939?
> 
> Seems a little low right?


Why do you think it's a little low? At least (according to 3DMark) your score is better than 99% of systems with a similar setup (CPU and GPU) - also includes air, water and LN2 solutions.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Why do you think it's a little low? At least (according to 3DMark) your score is better than 99% of systems with a similar setup (CPU and GPU) - also includes air, water and LN2 solutions.


I'm comparing myself to the guys on here running virtually the same systems and clocks... I'm actually running HIGHER clocks than some and still about 1500 - 2000 points behind


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2xTitans Sli -- 19295
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1171038


Excellent run!


----------



## scyy

Might be worth trying to up your voltage on your CPU overclock. 1.3v for 5ghz is either one of best golden chips I've ever seen or unstable.


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm comparing myself to the guys on here running virtually the same systems and clocks... I'm actually running HIGHER clocks than some and still about 1500 - 2000 points behind


I think the only people ahead of you are Titans and Classies ... in fact you are beating some Titans and 780's (can't tell if they are Classy's). Do you know anyone on the ranking list using a reference card on AIR with a higher score?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Up your voltage on your CPU overclock. 1.3v for 5ghz is either one of best golden chips I've ever seen or unstable.


1.3v is for the cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I think the only people ahead of you are Titans and Classies ... in fact you are beating some Titans and 780's (can't tell if they are Classy's). Do you know anyone on the ranking list using a reference card on AIR with a higher score?


How would it matter if its a classified or not. Clock for clock they should produce nearly the same score correct?

I also still cant figure out why its throttling down under the combined test... gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I think the only people ahead of you are Titans and Classies ... in fact you are beating some Titans and 780's (can't tell if they are Classy's). Do you know anyone on the ranking list using a reference card on AIR with a higher score?


No he should definitely have a higher score. I get 18000+ with a 3930k at 4.8ghz and both 780s are reference at 1215mhz.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 1.3v is for the cards
> How would it matter if its a classified or not. Clock for clock they should produce nearly the same score correct?
> 
> I also still cant figure out why its throttling down under the combined test... gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Duhh, I feel stupid. You should be destroying my score really as I haven't even attempted the work around to get over 1.212v and am stuck at 1215mhz core.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Duhh, I feel stupid. You should be destroying my score really as I haven't even attempted the work around to get over 1.212v and am stuck at 1215mhz core.


Our cards are nearly identical then... With 1.3v I can get 1280 with +200 on the mem... I can do over 1300 with just core.


----------



## pharma57

Try what Scyy suggests .... your systems are almost identical ... similar MB, GPU, and 780 reference cards. You definitely should be getting clocks within the same range.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> CPU isn't the issue at all... It'll pass IBT on very high with 10 passes.. i think it'll do 3dmark.


Just because it makes it through the Intel burn test 10 times doesn't mean it will make it through another test, they are two totally different tests. Fire strike is using your CPU and GPU up and down and at different times. Since the last test is using the CPU a little more I'd say it's probably your CPU


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Just because it makes it through the Intel burn test 10 times doesn't mean it will make it through another test, they are two totally different tests. Fire strike is using your CPU and GPU up and down and at different times. Since the last test is using the CPU a little more I'd say it's probably your CPU


Ok, then riddle me this.. Why when I close afterburner with the 1.3v soft mod and run with the EVGA tool, does it not happen?

Clocks are

CPU - 3930k @5.0Ghz @1.472v
GPU - 780s SLI @ 1217 (+300) and 3404 (+400)


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, then riddle me this.. Why when I close afterburner with the 1.3v soft mod and run with the EVGA tool, does it not happen?
> 
> Clocks are
> 
> CPU - 3930k @5.0Ghz @1.472v
> GPU - 780s SLI @ 1217 (+300) and 3404 (+400)


What score do you get at those speeds? It almost sounds like an issue with the softmod at that point. I'm also looking and it seems like it's not just the combined you have issues with. You are scoring 2000 lower than me on just the graphics part. I would try scaling back the clocks a bit and leaving the voltages and seeing if it gets better. It still seems a bit like instability to me despite the afterburner issue.

The more I think about it I've had unstable CPU overclocks lower my graphics score while not being so unstable as to cause a crash. I would say try prime95 for a few hours, I have a feeling it's going to crash.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, then riddle me this.. Why when I close afterburner with the 1.3v soft mod and run with the EVGA tool, does it not happen?
> 
> Clocks are
> 
> CPU - 3930k @5.0Ghz @1.472v
> GPU - 780s SLI @ 1217 (+300) and 3404 (+400)


you're memory speed and timing's play a little role in physics score. ram @1866mhz to 2400mhz can be a difference of 1000 points. what speed is you're memory running at


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok guys, So I need some help... I finally got my cpu stable at 5.0ghz and I'm running 1.3v just for the benches and everything goes fine up until the last part of the test for firestrike.
> When I run combined, my gpus don't seem to want to use the applied clocks like they do normally.
> Card #1 never runs at full capacity... it runs at 1097 and 1032, while card #2 runs at 1215 then 1280
> It does this no matter what the clocks are.
> Here is the run in question
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1170939?
> Seems a little low right?


your physics score is good, the graphics score is low...
I know these are basic questions - but we all overlook the obvious sometimes:

1) both cards flashed with the exact same bios? (double check with nvflash) reflash just to be sure
2) MSI AB set to synch both cards? (doh!)
3) both pcie slots running 3.0 (yeah - dumb question for the E9) - force pcie3?
4) disable SLI and if you can, switch the card slots. test each - or if teh board has pcie switches...
5) ... uh... borked card?

Oh - just fyi - my 3930K needs 1.53v for 5.0 with 2400 ram... you have a good chip, or it's not a stable OC. Drop IBT and do a few runs of p95 with like 80% ram committed (custom, 5 min per FFT, 12288 ram if you have 16GG)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> What score do you get at those speeds? It almost sounds like an issue with the softmod at that point. I'm also looking and it seems like it's not just the combined you have issues with. You are scoring 2000 lower than me on just the graphics part. I would try scaling back the clocks a bit and leaving the voltages and seeing if it gets better. It still seems a bit like instability to me despite the afterburner issue.
> 
> The more I think about it I've had unstable CPU overclocks lower my graphics score while not being so unstable as to cause a crash. I would say try prime95 for a few hours, I have a feeling it's going to crash.


sorry, I thought I linked it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/829879

My score is only 300 points different going from 4.7 to 5.0ghz. I've been running Prime with 1792 fft at 1min for 45 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you're memory speed and timing's play a little role in physics score. ram @1866mhz to 2400mhz can be a difference of 1000 points. what speed is you're memory running at


I'm running 1600mhz right now because I was adjusting my CPU... I have Samsung Green that I know i can take to 2133.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know these are basic questions - but we all overlook the obvious sometimes:
> 
> 1) both cards flashed with the exact same bios? (double check with nvflash) reflash just to be sure
> 
> Yes, I've double checked this today. Both cards are on 80.10.36.00.80
> 
> 2) MSI AB set to synch both cards? (doh!)
> 
> Yup
> 
> 3) both pcie slots running 3.0 (yeah - dumb question for the E9) - force pcie3?
> 
> pcie 3 in bios and force pcie3
> 
> 4) disable SLI and if you can, switch the card slots. test each - or if teh board has pcie switches...
> 
> I've tested the cards independantly to get the best clocks. Put them back in in the same order. I haven't tried switching them
> 
> 5) ... uh... borked card?


god I hope not


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Excellent run!


thanks - had to play with vtt and other parameters to get 2400 ram stable. At 2133 it was a few points lower.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> sorry, I thought I linked it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/829879
> 
> My score is only 300 points different going from 4.7 to 5.0ghz. I've been running Prime with 1792 fft at 1min for 45 minutes.
> I'm running 1600mhz right now because I was adjusting my CPU... I have Samsung Green that I know i can take to 2133.
> god I hope not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> sorry, I thought I linked it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/829879
> 
> My score is only 300 points different going from 4.7 to 5.0ghz. I've been running Prime with 1792 fft at 1min for 45 minutes.
> I'm running 1600mhz right now because I was adjusting my CPU... I have Samsung Green that I know i can take to 2133.
> god I hope not


I'm honestly at a loss, your physics score is scoring just where it should so I'm really doubting that the cpu is the issue now. For whatever reason your graphics score is just way lower than it should be.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> sorry, I thought I linked it.
> I'm running 1600mhz right now because I was adjusting my CPU... I have Samsung Green that I know i can take to 2133.
> god I hope not


really, your physics score is not the issue, the graphics score is like 2000 pts low. The identifier you used for the bios'... from nvflash --version for each card index?


----------



## lilchronic

firestrike is a pain in the neck anyway. i always thought my score was low too







but it is what it is


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> What score do you get at those speeds? It almost sounds like an issue with the softmod at that point. I'm also looking and it seems like it's not just the combined you have issues with. You are scoring 2000 lower than me on just the graphics part. I would try scaling back the clocks a bit and leaving the voltages and seeing if it gets better. It still seems a bit like instability to me despite the afterburner issue.
> 
> The more I think about it I've had unstable CPU overclocks lower my graphics score while not being so unstable as to cause a crash. I would say try prime95 for a few hours, I have a feeling it's going to crash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you're memory speed and timing's play a little role in physics score. ram @1866mhz to 2400mhz can be a difference of 1000 points. what speed is you're memory running at


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> I'm honestly at a loss, your physics score is scoring just where it should so I'm really doubting that the cpu is the issue now. For whatever reason your graphics score is just way lower than it should be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> really, your physics score is not the issue, the graphics score is like 2000 pts low. The identifier you used for the bios'... from nvflash --version for each card index?


Ok, I've reinstalled 3dmark and I have updated to the REV 3 .37 bios.

I just re-ran 3dmark and I'm getting nearly identical scores.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/830179

clocks are

5.0ghz
1189 core - Having trouble getting back to 1202
3400 mem

EDIT

Same GPU clocks...

4.7GHZ CPU

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1171935?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> firestrike is a pain in the neck anyway. i always thought my score was low too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it is what it is


Your scores are fine. It really is a pain. Even my 770's get crappy scores


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Your scores are fine. It really is a pain. Even my 770's get crappy scores


thats about where my 680s were


----------



## GhostDog99

New Score For me
*GhostDog99 --- i7 3930K @ 5GHz --- Evga GTX 780 ACX SLI @ 1254 --- 18603*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/831571

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark18603.jpg.html


----------



## Evange

Is hekenator using 7990? He is currently #1 in the Hall of Fame.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/612938


----------



## GhostDog99

i dont think so it says in the link 7970

even thow it dos look prity high score for just 1 7970


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Is hekenator using 7990? He is currently #1 in the Hall of Fame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/612938


that score is bugged look at the combined score.


----------



## MunneY

Alright guys, I've done as much as I possibly can with both cards. I took both cards out again and benched them hard individually at 4.7Ghz on the 3930k. I kept it at that clock for stability and ease of use. I can and will go back to 5.0 when the time comes.



Fun stuff right? (this was taken with a blackberry playbook)

Ok, so lets break this down, and I'll see if you guys can come to any kind of a consensus.

Card #1 - Rev 3 .37 bios

Stock score @1137/3000 and 4.7ghz = 9577 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/832278
Best core only @1272/3000 and 4.7ghz = 10217 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/832383
Best core and Mem @1228/3800 and 4.7ghz = 10584 <- Not to bad http://www.3dmark.com/fs/832528

Card #2 - Rev 3 .37 bios

Stock Score @1137/3000 and 4.7ghz = 9566 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/831871
Best core Only @1228/3000 and 4.7ghz = 10036 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/831838
Best core and Mem @1212/3600 and 4.7ghz = 10335 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/832528

Taking both cards and putting them back in... Highest clocker on top

Cards running at 4.7Ghz and #1 1228/3800 and #2 1212/3600 = 17023 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/832572




Again, I feel like I'm about a minimum of 1000 points behind. It makes absolutely no sense to me. Anyone got ANY suggestions?


----------



## lilchronic

you could try this if you havent already.....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Alright guys, I've done as much as I possibly can with both cards. I took both cards out again and benched them hard individually at 4.7Ghz on the 3930k. I kept it at that clock for stability and ease of use. I can and will go back to 5.0 when the time comes.
> Again, I feel like I'm about a minimum of 1000 points behind. It makes absolutely no sense to me. Anyone got ANY suggestions?


Actually, 17000+ is a very good score... I think you are underestimating the difficulty of getting into the high 18000's on this bench. Max OC on the cpu, max OC on ram and a v high OC on the gpus.

That's a pretty strong score for 4.7 and only like 1220-something on the gpus.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Agreed. Just because you have the same hardware as others doesn't guarantee that you will match the highest scores. There is a bit of skill involved as well as luck. Your scores are fine...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Agreed. Just because you have the same hardware as others doesn't guarantee that you will match the highest scores. There is a bit of skill involved as well as luck. Your scores are fine...


I could agree with this if it was 3-400 points because of it, but when both cards clock like they do with 0 issues, I find it hard to believe the SLI scaling is that bad in 3dmark. I get about 90% in most of the games I play.


----------



## MunneY

FREAKING FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































MunneY --- i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz --- Evga GTX 780 SLI @ 1232/3800 and 1212/3600 --- 18685

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1178554


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> FREAKING FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunneY --- i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz --- Evga GTX 780 SLI @ 1232/3800 and 1212/3600 --- 18685
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1178554


Nice score mate good job 
Hope I helped


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Nice score mate good job
> Hope I helped


Helped is an understatement!


----------



## GhostDog99

new Score For me 

GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1228 -- 18724

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835260

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark18724.jpg.html


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Helped is an understatement!


What was the issue?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> What was the issue?


combination of alot of things. Wrong bios, wrong nvdia settings and a lil stupidity on my part ..


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> new Score For me
> 
> GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1228 -- 18724
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835260
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark18724.jpg.html


You know this means I'm gonna have to crank up my cpu and memory :-D


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You know this means I'm gonna have to crank up my cpu and memory :-D


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> new Score For me
> 
> GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 SLI @ 1228 -- 18724
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835260
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark18724.jpg.html


Nice overclock on the CPU, wish I could OC mine to 5GHz in the summer I feel safer waiting until winter when temps are nicer outside before I crank up the voltage, I love winter








Pretty sure you'll need to edit your 3dmark.com score and put your OCN name on it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> FREAKING FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunneY --- i7 3930K @ 4.7GHz --- Evga GTX 780 SLI @ 1232/3800 and 1212/3600 --- 18685
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1178554


Great run! Kick that cpu up a few notches and next stop... 19,000!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great run! Kick that cpu up a few notches and next stop... 19,000!


Doing so now... letting the AC get the room temps down.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You know this means I'm gonna have to crank up my cpu and memory :-D


lol mate thats waht its all a bout 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice overclock on the CPU, wish I could OC mine to 5GHz in the summer I feel safer waiting until winter when temps are nicer outside before I crank up the voltage, I love winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you'll need to edit your 3dmark.com score and put your OCN name on it


Thanks im lucky i have a really good CPU i see you have a nice overclock too on your 980x my 2 pc has a 980x but i cant get 5GHz stabel on it only good for benching but i can get stabel 4.8GHz
Im in israel right now and belive me the summer teps here are hot really hot my room is 28C - 34c
I jsut have really good water cooling and agood CPU that dos 5GHz @ 1.45V my temps on full lod get to 75c
in the winter i can start pushing the volts and the clocks

and a bout the 3DMark name i have been posting here for more than 2 yeas and never was asks to chang it
because i post a screen shot too with my from name but i change it just for you


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You know this means I'm gonna have to crank up my cpu and memory :-D


lol mate thats waht its all a bout 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice overclock on the CPU, wish I could OC mine to 5GHz in the summer I feel safer waiting until winter when temps are nicer outside before I crank up the voltage, I love winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you'll need to edit your 3dmark.com score and put your OCN name on it


Thanks im lucky i have a really good CPU i see you have a nice overclock too on your 980x my 2 pc has a 980x but i cant get 5GHz stabel on it only good for benching but i can get stabel 4.8GHz
Im in israel right now and belive me the summer teps here are hot really hot my room is 28C - 34c
I jsut have really good water cooling and agood CPU that dos 5GHz @ 1.45V my temps on full lod get to 75c
in the winter i can start pushing the volts and the clocks

and a bout the 3DMark name i have been posting here for more than 2 yeas and never was asks to chang it
because i post a screen shot too with my from name but i change it just for you


----------



## GhostDog99

why wont it see my quotes FFS ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You know this means I'm gonna have to crank up my cpu and memory :-D


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice overclock on the CPU, wish I could OC mine to 5GHz in the summer I feel safer waiting until winter when temps are nicer outside before I crank up the voltage, I love winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure you'll need to edit your 3dmark.com score and put your OCN name on it


Just testing, looked at your posts & the quotes seem to look normal, no idea why they aren't showing up.

Weird, just copied & pasted the exact same text & it worked... no idea what happened in the first place.

Something flakey going on with the forum right now, posts aren't all working properly with disappearing text & quotes.


----------



## MunneY

*MunneY - 3930k @ 5.0GHz -- GTX 780SLI -- 18965*

SO
FREAKIN
CLOSE



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835765


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 780SLI -- 18890*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835904

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark18890.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> SO
> FREAKIN
> CLOSE
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835765


what's your ram at?

btw - you two guys are all in right now


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what's your ram at?
> 
> btw - you two guys are all in right now


We are working together as of sorts... or should I say... He's helping me....

My ram is at 1600 until I get everything else stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> We are working together as of sorts... or should I say... He's helping me....
> My ram is at 1600 until I get everything else stable.


Hey, that's what OCN is all about... Us vs the machines!


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> SO
> FREAKIN
> CLOSE
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835765


Lol ... keep it up!







You are really doing great!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey, that's what OCN is all about... Us vs the machines!


Machine is winning right now...

*shuffles off to figure out why the extreme9 doesn't have any digi+ settings*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Machine is winning right now...
> 
> *shuffles off to figure out why the extreme9 doesn't have any digi+ settings*


for me a draw with this p9x79 is a good day!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> *MunneY - 3930k @ 5.0GHz -- GTX 780SLI -- 18965*
> 
> SO
> FREAKIN
> CLOSE
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/835765


Nice score, hell your so close I'd just run it at the same setting a couple of times that should do it.


----------



## GhostDog99

*New Score 19110 i did it *

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 SLI -- 19110*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/839444

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark19110.jpg.html


----------



## pharma57

Congrats on breaking 19000! Excellent effort ..


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *New Score 19110 i did it *
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 SLI -- 19110*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/839444


Oh crap now your going to be surrounded by more Titans


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Congrats on breaking 19000! Excellent effort ..


thanks mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Oh crap now your going to be surrounded by more Titans


lol soon the Titans will be surrounded by us 780s


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *New Score 19110 i did it *
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 SLI -- 19110*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/839444


great run!!









btw: I did volunteer to help with updating this thread...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> great run!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: I did volunteer to help with updating this thread...


thanks mate









and ya it would be nice to have a nother form updater


----------



## marc0053

marc0053--- i7 3930k @ 4.9GHz ---- 2x GTX Titan in sli, 1280 / 1280, +600 / +700 ---- 20543
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1190106?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And BAM goes the Titan!


----------



## Jpmboy

marc0053 has those puppies howling !! I can't get better that 1280 and 1254 with these cards!

Really Nice run! when you say that at 5.0 the temps are too high, is that during the bench or while stress testing the cpu OC? Also - if the swifttwech has channels (vs pins) there i a few degrees you can gain by rotating the block 90 degrees to align the channels with the core layout see: http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/thermal-results-part-1-regular-tim/
it does make a difference with this 380i at least. once i did a recent reseat with pk-1 tim and 90deg rotation, i got about -5C average temps at 5.0... and my crap 3930k needs 1.54V with 2400 ram.

Hey - let me know when you bring the price down on that 1280/700 card!


----------



## Jpmboy

double derp.

well might as well throw this in there:

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xtitans sli --- 1254/3689 --- 19313

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1191242



(1.3V LLC stock)


----------



## GhostDog99

I still can't get my cards to run the 1.3v
Once I do I will be getting better over clocks


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3930k @ 4.9GHz - 2 x GTX Titans in SLI - 1280MHz - +700/+800 mem - score = 20733
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1195174?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> marc0053 has those puppies howling !! I can't get better that 1280 and 1254 with these cards!
> 
> Really Nice run! when you say that at 5.0 the temps are too high, is that during the bench or while stress testing the cpu OC? Also - if the swifttwech has channels (vs pins) there i a few degrees you can gain by rotating the block 90 degrees to align the channels with the core layout see: http://www.xtremerigs.net/reviews/water-cooling/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/thermal-results-part-1-regular-tim/
> it does make a difference with this 380i at least. once i did a recent reseat with pk-1 tim and 90deg rotation, i got about -5C average temps at 5.0... and my crap 3930k needs 1.54V with 2400 ram.
> 
> Hey - let me know when you bring the price down on that 1280/700 card!


Thanks to Nleksan and givmedew in the following thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1414991/do-i-need-a-better-pump/0_20#post_20720708
they made me realize that my vrm heatsink was getting hot and warming the cpu above normal when under load.
I placed a fan on the vrm heatsink and temperatures dropped by 10-12C immediately.
I am still not able to do 5.0GHz on 3D mark 11 and 13 due to the cpu hitting 91C.
I have noticed when the cpu reaches 91C is seems to throttle because my physic scores will go from 17K to about 10K.
When I run these two bechmarks at 4.9GHz the cpu temps reaches 85C (below 91C limit) and I get my physic score of 17K.
I should try rotating the cpu block 90 degree to see if anything happens.


----------



## Menthol

Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 20184 3DMARK Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/775267


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 20184 3DMARK Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/775267


You're definitely on a run! Really strong score and 2nd spot!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 20184 3DMARK Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/775267


I leave for 2 dang days and everyone just goes off... Good thing you only do your bachelor party once right?

Yeah.. time to go to work.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> You're definitely on a run! Really strong score and 2nd spot!


you have some fast cards... time to update your score - eh?


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you have some fast cards... time to update your score - eh?


I'm still on air ... but it's nice to see the great scores people are getting on both Classy's and Titan's.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> I'm still on air ... but it's nice to see the great scores people are getting on both Classy's and Titan's.


yeah - it certainly is a good show!


----------



## scyy

I'm pretty sure I need a new PSU as my system hard powers off with full oc on both GPUs and CPU on the combined test with unlocked voltage on my GPUs.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol --- [email protected] H20--- EVGA GTX 780 Classy sli H20--- 20184 3DMARK Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/775267


Dat Physics score!!!


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2 GHz -- GTX 780 SLI -- 19730*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/847895

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/GTX780SLI3DMark19730.jpg.html


----------



## pharma57

Excellent run GhostDog99!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Excellent run GhostDog99!


thanks mate









im still trying to compete with the top titans and 780 classifieds


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still trying to compete with the top titans and 780 classifieds


your getting close








it's tough when you got menthol as your competition


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> your getting close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's tough when you got menthol as your competition


I know the feel


----------



## Jpmboy

Marc0053 is putting up simply amazing gpu numbers.


----------



## scyy

Yup, definitely need a new psu. I used a killawatt and I pull close to 1000w from the wall on my bronze 850w psu right before it shuts down entirely. Just ordered a EVGA supernova 1300 G2 as I got a great deal on it and superflower really isn't that much lower quality than seasonic. I'm looking forward to actually be able to contend with the top 780's here in the next couple days.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Yup, definitely need a new psu. I used a killawatt and I pull close to 1000w from the wall on my bronze 850w psu right before it shuts down entirely. Just ordered a EVGA supernova 1300 G2 as I got a great deal on it and superflower really isn't that much lower quality than seasonic. I'm looking forward to actually be able to contend with the top 780's here in the next couple days.


Yup, maxing out these rigs is pulling watts we didn't expect. The little do-dad to run 2 psu's shoud arrive in two days. I'll see if that's been my problem too. Seems the PCPower&Cooling 1200 i have runs out of steam when drawing 1200W at the plug. I get all sorts of bugchecks, freezes and bsods. Worst offender is 3D Mark 11... Hit 1300W just before a bsod.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup, maxing out these rigs is pulling watts we didn't expect. The little do-dad to run 2 psu's shoud arrive in two days. I'll see if that's been my problem too. Seems the PCPower&Cooling 1200 i have runs out of steam when drawing 1200W at the plug. I get all sorts of bugchecks, freezes and bsods. Worst offender is 3D Mark 11... Hit 1300W just before a bsod.


Is that the main PSU or the secondary? If it's the secondary and you don't have anything else than the GPU('s) on it then put some HDD's on it to, it helps on some PSU's but not all need it.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup, maxing out these rigs is pulling watts we didn't expect. The little do-dad to run 2 psu's shoud arrive in two days. I'll see if that's been my problem too. Seems the PCPower&Cooling 1200 i have runs out of steam when drawing 1200W at the plug. I get all sorts of bugchecks, freezes and bsods. Worst offender is 3D Mark 11... Hit 1300W just before a bsod.


Yeah, when I was running a 2500k and sli 670's this psu was perfectly fine but this 3930k at 4.8Ghz+ and 780's over 1.212v draw a crapload of juice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Is that the main PSU or the secondary? If it's the secondary and you don't have anything else than the GPU('s) on it then put some HDD's on it to, it helps on some PSU's but not all need it.


Only one psu atm. An oldie but a goodie in the PCP&C 1200. I have asilverstone 1500 that I'll hookmin once the new trigger arrives. ... Let me findthe link and post this dodad...


----------



## Jpmboy

I read good things about this 2 psu trigger, will give it ago and post back how it does.

http://www.add2psu.com/


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I read good things about this 2 psu trigger, will give it ago and post back how it does.
> 
> http://www.add2psu.com/


I've done dual PSU's dozens of times and I only use a paperclip to jump the second PSU, same way I fill a loop. All you need to do is connect the green wire to a black on the PSU.


----------



## alancsalt

XSPC supply a jumper plug with their water cooling kits.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, i have a couple of the atx jumpers. Including a paperclip gerryriged one. This little dodad looks too easy, and the st1500 does not have an on/off switch.

Besides, its a one "brother" company with what looks to be a better mouse trap.


----------



## alancsalt

LEPA 1600W has no on/off switch either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> LEPA 1600W has no on/off switch either.


I know... What's with that? An on/off rocker can't add much to cost, and both the st1500 and lepa are huge.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I've done dual PSU's dozens of times and I only use a paperclip to jump the second PSU, same way I fill a loop. All you need to do is connect the green wire to a black on the PSU.


You do have to be somewhat careful with the paperclip trick though, the second psu hooked up to gpus can backfeed into the board at poweroff on the main, & I have cooked a psu powering the last gpu before. Don't know if it was just bad power distribution or bad timing for switching on/off, but it was a new 1000w platinum.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know... What's with that? An on/off rocker can't add much to cost, and both the st1500 and lepa are huge.


Yes, a switch would be nicer than pulling the plug. I was happy with the st1500 for a while, but then the 4 x pci-e with 6+2 pin with a 6 pin got too limiting, could not believe the 1500w psu was only enough for 2 cards with 2 x 8 pin power.
You can use the 6 pin to 8 pin adapters, but then there isn't enough amps on the rails for overclocking with 3 or more cards like 680 lightning.

1500w psu & only 2 cards for max overclocking...


----------



## Kimir

Yep, 3930k + GTX680 in SLI well OCed already eating 1Kw.

Photo taken while running 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme and the result is here.


----------



## whyscotty

whyscotty --- [email protected] H20--- Titan sli H20--- Score - 20535

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/857579

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/429r.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You do have to be somewhat careful with the paperclip trick though, the second psu hooked up to gpus can backfeed into the board at poweroff on the main, & I have cooked a psu powering the last gpu before. Don't know if it was just bad power distribution or bad timing for switching on/off, but it was a new 1000w platinum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a switch would be nicer than pulling the plug. I was happy with the st1500 for a while, but then the 4 x pci-e with 6+2 pin with a 6 pin got too limiting, could not believe the 1500w psu was only enough for 2 cards with 2 x 8 pin power.
> You can use the 6 pin to 8 pin adapters, but then there isn't enough amps on the rails for overclocking with 3 or more cards like 680 lightning.
> 
> 1500w psu & only 2 cards for max overclocking...


The ST1500 will be added as a second psu with a PCP&C 1200. The first st1500 i had lasted only about 2 years and Silverstone replaced it with this one. I have not yet used it. The one in my work rig has been on (litterally) for over a year, with a ups suficient to cover until the backup generator fires up (like 2 min).

Hopefully the add2psu arrives today and i can give it a try in the next day or two. I do think I'm stressing the 1200w driving the benching rig a bit too hard when pushing the cpu and gpus.

Flashed to the new asus bios last night, and it seems that it nolds 4.9 at a lower p95 temp than the roiginal bios for this E-WS MB.

Edit: great run Scotty!


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Edit: great run Scotty!


Thanks - Have a prob with the psu shutting the PC down if I try higher clocks










Would have thought I had more than enough juice for 2 Titans


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Thanks - Have a prob with the psu shutting the PC down if I try higher clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have thought I had more than enough juice for 2 Titans


I dont know if it wil let me get to higher clocks, but my 1200 is struggling with the [email protected] and 1.3 into sli titans when the clocks go toand above 1254/3650. Will add a second psu this wekend and see if it helps.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Thanks - Have a prob with the psu shutting the PC down if I try higher clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have thought I had more than enough juice for 2 Titans


i dont think it is your PSU power it my just be only your PSU or your cards just dont clock any highr and that is just your luck

i have Corsair AX 1200 powering 2 GTX 780 @ 1357 / 7608 + 3930K @ 5.2GHz
and a Corsair AX 1200i powering 3 GTX 580 @ 1000 / 2200 + 980x @ 5GHz

and my pc dos not sout down


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i dont think it is your PSU power it my just be only your PSU or your cards just dont clock any highr and that is just your luck
> 
> i have Corsair AX 1200 powering 2 GTX 780 @ 1357 / 6800 + 3930K @ 5.2GHz
> and a Corsair AX 1200i powering 3 GTX 580 @ 1000 / 2200 + 980x @ 5GHz
> 
> and my pc dos not sout down


Getting a power meter to check what I'm using - convinced it's psu related


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Getting a power meter to check what I'm using - convinced it's psu related


you my need to RMA you PSU

or im just lucky but 3 GTX 580s pull more power than 2 tatins


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> you my need to RMA you PSU
> 
> or im just lucky but 3 GTX 580s pull more power than 2 tatins


Maybe. I recorded 1200w at the psu plug with 5.0, and 1.3v into sli titans. Then a 116, or 124 sporadically shows up. Back down on either the cpu or gpu, drop thhe watts to 1100 or below, and i'm in the mid 19s. Yes, if i was simply hanging this bench, or crashing the driver - the clocks are topped out. Could be, I'll collect some data and see.

Actually, i first noticed the power issue with 3dmk 11 which pulls about 200 more watts than FS. Easily 1300w at the plug. The PCpower and cooling 1200 i'm running made it through but probably just lucky.
Cant wait to try a 2 psu setup. May help, maybe not.


----------



## MunneY

God I need waterblocks... you guys are creaming me... I'm gonna make them scream when I finally get my blocks.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> God I need waterblocks... you guys are creaming me... I'm gonna make them scream when I finally get my blocks.


heh........ i need i7-e and 780's,.you guy's are creaming me!


----------



## scyy

Well the PSU was the issue on the shut downs but now my CPU over clock seems to have become unstable at my bench speeds. Still totally fine at my 24/7 speeds though. I'm also now getting throttling on my GPUs when I break around 1.28v. I remember someone had a similar issue with throttling awhile back. What was the cause?

EDIT: BAH! Last night right before I got to bed the pump on my h220 seems to have failed. Now I'm stuck on a noctua NH-D14 that can barely break 4.6Ghz for benching. It seems the bench gods don't want me to get back into it quite yet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This was the best I got before my computer blew:

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 3960X @ 5GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1241MHz / 3591MHz --- 19051*


----------



## Blindsay

Am I blind or are there no single gpu charts?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Am I blind or are there no single gpu charts?


There are 2 charts mate
Chart 1 is single GPU + Sli GPUs
Chart 2 is TRI-SLI + quad SLI

So their is a single GPU chart it is just that 90% of the forum here has
SLI so you won't see the single GPUs scores


----------



## alancsalt

Says crossfire and SLI on first page of the thread ???
Nothing about single GPUs....???

"Top 30 - Crossfire & SLI"
"Top 30 - QuadFire,TriFire / Quad-SLI, Tri-SLI"

No single GPU chart ......


----------



## MunneY

I thought they started a second thread for the Single GPUs.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30

Yes, is it still maintained? Is PedroC1999 back from Portugal?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xTitans SLI -- 19525

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1213567



that's all she has in 'er... unless there's more mV somewhere.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xTitans SLI -- 19525
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1213567
> 
> 
> 
> that's all she has in 'er... unless there's more mV somewhere.


nice score mate


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> 
> Yes, is it still maintained? Is PedroC1999 back from Portugal?


Not sure how long he was going for, he did mention 3 weeks in Portugal but that may not have been his entire trip. Looks like he hasn't logged in for a couple weeks so may still be on the journey.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> nice score mate


thanks bud. Just can't seem to get near 20K. Card #2 is dragging anchor.


----------



## bond32

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1225069?

Cannot figure out how to get this 4770k clocked for the life of me...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1225069?
> 
> Cannot figure out how to get this 4770k clocked for the life of me...


Going by the physics score it looks like the 4770k is at about 4.6ghz or so, that isn't bad, she does run hot...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Going by the physics score it looks like the 4770k is at about 4.6ghz or so, that isn't bad, she does run hot...


Yeah but I really thought it would be higher. This cpu I got takes much higher voltage than anyone else I can find. Doesn't help that I am somewhat a noob on intel but trying to learn.

Full custom loop, haven't delid yet but thats on the menu.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Not sure how long he was going for, he did mention 3 weeks in Portugal but that may not have been his entire trip. Looks like he hasn't logged in for a couple weeks so may still be on the journey.


looks like that thread is locked anyways


----------



## alancsalt

Pedro said :
Quote:


> I will be minimally active between July 31st and August 19th


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI -- 19770*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/876291

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI19770.jpg.html


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI -- 19770*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/876291
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI19770.jpg.html


Pretty good voltage for 5.2GHz.









Beastly score bud!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pretty good voltage for 5.2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beastly score bud!


Thanks mate
















And ya this is a pretty good chip
I Had another 3930k that could not even
Get to 5.2GHz with the same Volts it did only
5GHz so I'm happy with this chip 
And for my 24/7 I have it at 4.8GHz 1.4v


----------



## CDMAN

Thread Updated. Great work on pushing your hardware everyone. Jpmboy, PM sent.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Thread Updated. Great work on pushing your hardware everyone. Jpmboy, PM sent.


thanks but you got one rong mate

you put Majin SSJ Eric at #4 with 19051
he sould be at #10


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN*
> 
> Thread Updated. Great work on pushing your hardware everyone. Jpmboy, PM sent.


got it. yes.


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 4960X @ 4.8 GHz -- GTX 780 tri-SLI -- 22777

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/882798


----------



## whyscotty

@ CDMAN

Sorry mate - could you correct my score - it should read 20535 (sli Titans) post 2526

I entered the wrong score


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 4960X @ 4.8 GHz -- GTX 780 tri-SLI -- 22777
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/882798


Beastly run and excellent score!


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 4960X @ 4.8 GHz -- GTX 780 tri-SLI -- 22777
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/882798


No difference almost here between 4960x and 3960x @4800 - 200 points difference while your memory is @2400 mine @2070. Here's for reference Single 780


----------



## CDMAN

Everyone, I have given Jpmboy access to update the 3d mark charts. I will still check the thread and perform updates every two weeks as needed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> @ CDMAN
> 
> Sorry mate - could you correct my score - it should read 20535 (sli Titans) post 2526
> 
> I entered the wrong score


updated


----------



## Kimir

Well well, I'm out of da list, gotta work on that


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Congrats Jpmboy! Now if I can just get a better 3960X back from RMA...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Congrats Jpmboy! Now if I can just get a better 3960X back from RMA...


Just helping out. Were you ever able to get the chip you have to 5.0 with 2133?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> updated


Thankyou


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just helping out. Were you ever able to get the chip you have to 5.0 with 2133?


Nope. Won't do 2133 anymore no matter the voltage...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Congrats Jpmboy! Now if I can just get a better 3960X back from RMA...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Nope. Won't do 2133 anymore no matter the voltage...


if you are RMAing from intel the CPUs are better from my experience
i had a 3930k could only get to 5GHz and would not run 2400MHz Ram at that speed
the 3930ik i have now after i RMA from intel i can now do 5.2GHz with the same volts and i can get 24000mhz on the ram


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> quote name="Majin SSJ Eric" url="/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores/2560#post_20840267"]
> Nope. Won't do 2133 anymore no matter the voltage...


if you are RMAing from intel the CPUs are better from my experience
i had a 3930k could only get to 5GHz and would not run 2400MHz Ram at that speed
the 3930ik i have now after i RMA from intel i can now do 5.2GHz with the same volts and i can get 24000mhz on the ram[/quote]

Hmm maybe I should run 1.8V through my 3930k for a few hours....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> if you are RMAing from intel the CPUs are better from my experience
> i had a 3930k could only get to 5GHz and would not run 2400MHz Ram at that speed
> the 3930ik i have now after i RMA from intel i can now do 5.2GHz with the same volts and i can get 24000mhz on the ram


Hmm maybe I should run 1.8V through my 3930k for a few hours....







[/quote]

^^ read my mind!


----------



## lilchronic

^^^ lolz


----------



## scyy

Scyy --- [email protected] --- 780 SLI 1306Mhz core/7.2Ghz mem --- 18329 score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/894765



The Pump on my h220 broke so I'm waiting on the replacement so stuck with a noctua nh-d14 which can barely cool passed this speed even for quick benchs.


----------



## Jpmboy

(your memory modules are reporting strangely in the validation link)


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (your memory modules are reporting strangely in the validation link)


Yeah, I don't know why it does that. They are all running at the same speed.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana ---4930k @ 4.3 --- GTX TITAN 2way SLI --- 17694 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/895411


----------



## whyscotty

whyscotty -- 3930k @ 5.0 --- TriSli Titans @ 1254/7208 --- Score 24933

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/896010

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/690/8cza.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana ---4930k @ 4.3 --- GTX TITAN 2way SLI --- 17694 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/895411


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> whyscotty -- 3930k @ 5.0 --- TriSli Titans @ 1254/7208 --- Score 24933
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/896010


----------



## Sharky[SVN]

Sharky[SVN] -- 2600k @ 4.6 --- HD 7950 Crossfire --- 11392 Score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharky[SVN]*
> 
> Sharky[SVN] -- 2600k @ 4.6 --- HD 7950 Crossfire --- 11392 Score


Hi Sharky, good run!









The way the OP set up this benchmark thread, only scores in the top 30 are added to the spreadsheet. So for a crossfire rig like yours, a score of 15749 or higher will entered.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> DANG finally it did happen LOL My system just rebooted after a huge OC lol.
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5 1.36v and both 780 @ 1346Mhz 1.325v with my Evermax 1250w psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with CPU at stock it goes well but if I OC it at that clock it won't go.
> 
> ima gona try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited: I was running 3Dmark Fire Strike
> this is with cpu @ stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286031


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> ups another high one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k @ 4.5 1.36v - 780 ACX Hydro copper SLI @ 1306Mhz 1.325v
> SCORE
> 17868 with Generic VGA(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> 780 ACX Hydro Copper
> 1306Mhz/[email protected] 1.325v
> Softmod LLC Disable
> MSI LT stock vbios
> 80.10.3A.00.47
> 
> This time I had to low my GPU OC to finish the FireStrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1286553


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


You could go higher if you had a different PSU
The rails don't have enough A on them only like 35A per rail
If you get a single rail PSU like AX1200 you PC would not shot down even and that OC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


----------



## MunneY

I'm really thinking about picking up a 290x just to see if its gonna flex like I want... I see the green on the leader boards about to get segregated!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I'm really thinking about picking up a 290x just to see if its gonna flex like I want... I see the green on the leader boards about to get segregated!


Can't have just 1


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Can't have just 1


SOooooooo poor right now...

Dang wedding


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI / Giga 760 TRI SLI 1333 - mem 3560 *14473*


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> You could go higher if you had a different PSU
> The rails don't have enough A on them only like 35A per rail
> If you get a single rail PSU like AX1200 you PC would not shot down even and that OC


and how much amperage per rail the ax1200 has on it? my evo has 30A per rail


----------



## PedroC1999

101A IIRC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> and how much amperage per rail the ax1200 has on it? my evo has 30A per rail


skyn3t - look at the schematic for the evo and use only one pcie cable per 12V pcie rail and you are good to go.


----------



## Jpmboy

*HOMECINEMA-PC:*

need a validation link.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI / Giga 760 TRI SLI 1333 - mem 3560 *14473*


His URL is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1290990


----------



## Jpmboy

Thanks Alancsalt


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *HOMECINEMA-PC:*
> 
> need a validation link.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> His URL is http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1290990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks Alancsalt
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes thank Salty and Jmpboy


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> skyn3t - look at the schematic for the evo and use only one pcie cable per 12V pcie rail and you are good to go.


This is my PSU wiring.



What you mean each rail? Four connector and make them all PCI-E cable ? if yes it only take me about a hour o so. just need to move the Extra 4 pin ATX to one of Two free connector to the right and all those four on the left turn into a PCI-E individually .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is my PSU wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean each rail? Four connector and make them all PCI-E cable ? if yes it only take me about a hour o so. just need to move the Extra 4 pin ATX to one of Two free connector to the right and all those four on the left turn into a PCI-E individually .


That psu has 6 12V rails. An plenty of juice to run 2 cards.



If possible, use 2x 8 pin and 2x 6 pin PCIE cables one per any of V1 thru V6. If you have the classified 780, 4x8pin PCIE one each V2-V6. Don't use those cables with a 6 and 8 pin from one rail to power each card (the silverstone strider has these stupid cables).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That psu has 6 12V rails. An plenty of juice to run 2 cards.
> 
> 
> 
> If possible, use 2x 8 pin and 2x 6 pin PCIE cables one per any of V1 thru V6. If you have the classified 780, 4x8pin PCIE one each V2-V6. Don't use those cables with a 6 and 8 pin from one rail to power each card (the silverstone strider has these stupid cables).


each of my rail is running a individual 6/8 pin so no mambo jambo crap wiring splitting cable here, It was like this before but when I got my PSU I stripped everything down and made all new wiring from PSU connector to GPU







and sleeved each cable







.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

here my updated run with three 7970's in trifire core 1190 mem 1700 and an i5 4670k @ 4.5

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1298843


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> each of my rail is running a individual 6/8 pin so no mambo jambo crap wiring splitting cable here, It was like this before but when I got my PSU I stripped everything down and made all new wiring from PSU connector to GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and sleeved each cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I should have known you would!









So what do ya think? PSU is probably good then...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> and how much amperage per rail the ax1200 has on it? my evo has 30A per rail


AX 1200 has 104A on a single rail

And 30A per rail is not good even nvidia say
You need 42A on the rail for the GTX 780 580 480 Titan

I have a enermax revolution 1250W and My PC would shotdown all the time
Than I got the AX1200 and PC runs good and dos not **** down any more
And I run big Overclocks

Rig 1 :3930k @ 5.2GHz 1.52v. GTX 780 Ali 1400 / 7650 1.350v (AX1200i)

Rig 2 : 980x @ 5GHz 1.5v GTX 580 Tri-Sli 980 / 2200 1.125v (AX1200)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> AX 1200 has 104A on a single rail
> 
> And 30A per rail is not good even nvidia say
> You need 42A on the rail for the GTX 780 580 480 Titan
> 
> I have a enermax revolution 1250W and My PC would shotdown all the time
> Than I got the AX1200 and PC runs good and dos not **** down any more
> And I run big Overclocks
> 
> Rig 1 :3930k @ 5.2GHz 1.52v. GTX 780 Ali 1400 / 7650 1.350v (AX1200i)
> 
> Rig 2 : 980x @ 5GHz 1.5v GTX 580 Tri-Sli 980 / 2200 1.125v (AX1200)


yes. 42A at 12V = 504watts. Could be that the enermax was just not very good?

IF he connects 4 cables each on its own 30A rail, that's a theory max of 720watts per card. It all depends on how you use the rails.

My PCPower and cooling 1200W holds up pretty well and will pull 1400W from the wall







. If you really want to test your PSU, use 3d mark 11 - really pulls wattts!

IDK, he should see if his current PSU can hold up before forking out for another.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> AX 1200 has 104A on a single rail
> 
> And 30A per rail is not good even nvidia say
> You need 42A on the rail for the GTX 780 580 480 Titan
> 
> I have a enermax revolution 1250W and My PC would shotdown all the time
> Than I got the AX1200 and PC runs good and dos not **** down any more
> And I run big Overclocks
> 
> Rig 1 :3930k @ 5.2GHz 1.52v. GTX 780 Ali 1400 / 7650 1.350v (AX1200i)
> 
> Rig 2 : 980x @ 5GHz 1.5v GTX 580 Tri-Sli 980 / 2200 1.125v (AX1200)


You got a point about my psu. I was reading and comparing my psu vs evga super nova vs corsair ax 1200. Was a good read.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. 42A at 12V = 504watts. Could be that the enermax was just not very good?
> 
> IF he connects 4 cables each on its own 30A rail, that's a theory max of 720watts per card. It all depends on how you use the rails.
> 
> My PCPower and cooling 1200W holds up pretty well and will pull 1400W from the wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you really want to test your PSU, use 3d mark 11 - really pulls wattts!
> 
> IDK, he should see if his current PSU can hold up before forking out for another.


This will be my goal now use all four connectors to just for my GPU's . Each connector for one single 6/8 cable.

Like Jp said above. I may produce the 720w per GPU and keep my psu. Otherwise I will go with super nova 1300 or ax1200


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> You got a point about my psu. I was reading and comparing my psu vs evga super nova vs corsair ax 1200. Was a good read.
> This will be my goal now use all four connectors to just for my GPU's . Each connector for one single 6/8 cable.
> 
> Like Jp said above. I may produce the 720w per GPU and keep my psu. Otherwise I will go with super nova 1300 or ax1200


Yes I think you shoud try it first before buying a new one
I tried what JB sed before like a 2 years a go whan I got my
Enermax 1250w for my 980x 580 Tri-Sli rig but it didn't help me
Could be that is was just my PSU so after trying and looked on the net what to do
I got my AX1200 and all was good

So ya try it first if it works all is good
If not than you know


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- 2xGTX Titan SLI --- 19761



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1297954

No change in position... just a little better score. I probably need a benching SSD.


----------



## pharma57

Nice score!

Question: When running SLIx4 doesn't the bus operate at PCI-E 3.0?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

icestorm: 189277
cloud gate: 29668
fire strike: 10365

4770K @ 4.5 + 780GTX @ 1250/7200


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> icestorm: 189277
> cloud gate: 29668
> fire strike: 10365
> 
> 4770K @ 4.5 + 780GTX @ 1250/7200


Nice run(s) - if you want to enter your firestrike score, see the instructions on the first page of this thread.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> Question: When running SLIx4 doesn't the bus operate at PCI-E 3.0?


quite a few things here

1... 5.8ghz holy crap
2... 4 titans! holy crap
3... over 2400 on memory!


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHZ -- GTX780 SLI 1385/7408 -- Score 19958*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/942010

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI19958.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHZ -- GTX780 SLI 1385/7408 -- Score 19958*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/942010
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI19958.jpg.html


Great score! I'm up north salmon fishing for a few days, wil update mid-week.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great score! I'm up north salmon fishing for a few days, wil update mid-week.


Thanks mate









And no prob have fun fishing


----------



## scyy

Scyy -- 3930k @ 4.8GHZ -- GTX780 SLI 1320/7366 -- Score 18826

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/946214



Had an even better score but I blue screened the instant I went to save my image, sucked.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/938092

Sadly my cpu doesn't like it much passed 4.8Ghz and my gpu's are hitting the limit of what I would consider safe on air. My room is fairly cold right now so I'm only hitting the low-mid eighties during 3dmark at 1.3v at 1320Mhz, I'm certain if I water cooled my gpu's I could probably get close to 1400's or at least the high 1300's at max voltage at lower temps.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Scyy -- 3930k @ 4.8GHZ -- GTX780 SLI 1320/7366 -- Score 18826
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/946214
> 
> 
> 
> Had an even better score but I blue screened the instant I went to save my image, sucked.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/938092
> 
> Sadly my cpu doesn't like it much passed 4.8Ghz and my gpu's are hitting the limit of what I would consider safe on air. My room is fairly cold right now so I'm only hitting the low-mid eighties during 3dmark at 1.3v at 1320Mhz, I'm certain if I water cooled my gpu's I could probably get close to 1400's or at least the high 1300's at max voltage at lower temps.


If you got a Better score 3DMark saves all scores
Just look for it in the saved files of 3DMark
And your good to go mate


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> If you got a Better score 3DMark saves all scores
> Just look for it in the saved files of 3DMark
> And your good to go mate


Awesome, that did it. Thanks I had no idea that was there.

Scyy -- 3930k @ 4.83GHZ -- GTX780 SLI 1320/7366 -- Score 18971

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/938092


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Awesome, that did it. Thanks I had no idea that was there.
> 
> Scyy -- 3930k @ 4.83GHZ -- GTX780 SLI 1320/7366 -- Score 18971
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/938092


Happy to help









Nice score BTW


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Not quite up there with you big boys but not bad for a single card i thought









Firestrike -- i7 4770K @ 4.5Ghz -- HD7970 @1230Mhz/6700Mhz -- = Score 8031 Points

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1358058?


----------



## vhco1972

vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan [email protected]/1702Mhz --- Score 20100

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/883270


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Not quite up there with you big boys but not bad for a single card i thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike -- i7 4770K @ 4.5Ghz -- HD7970 @1230Mhz/6700Mhz -- = Score 8031 Points
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1358058?


Nice 4770/7970 score! Won't be entered here tho, wait for the single card FS thread to open back up.


----------



## Jpmboy

Updated












GhostDog99 - the validation url for your 19958 score (nice







) does not have a valid timestamp(?), or max turbo and no memory in the specs... I think your OC confused Futuremark







. Entry listed, pending explanation/verification.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GhostDog99 - the validation url for your 19958 score (nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) does not have a valid timestamp(?), or max turbo and no memory in the specs... I think your OC confused Futuremark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Entry listed, pending explanation/verification.


Lol didn't even see that I'm running the tast so many times
Right I'm over seas wham I get home next week will see it and run some
More test and try and get 20k+


----------



## GhostDog99

from what I can see it could not read my system clock on that run for some reason
I think it was the CPU OC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> from what I can see it could not read my system clock on that run for some reason
> I think it was the CPU OC


That's what I suspect... ah, the 20K milestone!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's what I suspect... ah, the 20K milestone!


Yup really whant that 20k lol
Your close too it too









I would really like to pass menthol score
And have the best 780 SLI score here but I don't
Think my 780 SC can out do his classifieds


----------



## Jpmboy

I'm amazed at some of the scores... sometimes lower cpu clock and apparent gpu memory clock gets a very high score... eg, vhco. SO.... max overclock may not be the winning formula.
I won't hit 20K. got 1 weak card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Getting a little skeptical regarding Futuremark attending to their HOF entries:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/675071

Check the "Overall" score of position 6 in the SLI class.... BS.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Getting a little skeptical regarding Futuremark attending to their HOF entries:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/675071
> 
> Check the "Overall" score of position 6 in the SLI class.... BS.


lol this guy is BS

my GPU Score = 24815 VS his GPU Score = 19751
My CPU Score = 18468 VS his CPU Score = 12494

*but than in the Combined test his gets 98878.2*

and I only get 39.6 lol

how can he get a score like that in the combined test


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol this guy is BS
> my GPU Score = 24815 VS his GPU Score = 19751
> My CPU Score = 18468 VS his CPU Score = 12494
> *but than in the Combined test his gets 98878.2*
> and I only get 39.6 lol
> how can he get a score like that in the combined test


Curious to see how long it takes Futuremark to notice the combined score for that entry... lol


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Curious to see how long it takes Futuremark to notice the combined score for that entry... lol


I don't think they even look it is all automated so if there system does not catch it no one will know


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I don't this they even look it is all automated so if there system does not catch it no one will know


The have take off bougus scores before. I've seen some crazy odd combined scores and were gone within a couple of days. Plus to see a 3770K up there will attract too many eyes lol


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> The have take off bougus scores before. I've seen some crazy odd combined scores and were gone within a couple of days. Plus to see a 3770K up there will attract too many eyes lol


Ya but I don't think Futuremark see it I think people like us see it and than tall Futuremark a bout it than they remove it


----------



## Legonut

Legonut -- 3930k @ 4.8 -- Asus ref 780s -- 16594
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/970920


Are my 780s underperforming? 1200Mhz and +400 on mem.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Legonut -- 3930k @ 4.8 -- Asus ref 780s -- 16594
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/970920
> 
> 
> Are my 780s underperforming? 1200Mhz and +400 on mem.


Did you do the 3DMark tweaks ?

If yes then your score is low

If no then your score is low but ok and I would tall you to go and do the 3DMark Tweaks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Legonut*
> 
> Legonut -- 3930k @ 4.8 -- Asus ref 780s -- 16594
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/970920
> 
> 
> Are my 780s underperforming? 1200Mhz and +400 on mem.


Updated


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Did you do the 3DMark tweaks ?
> 
> If yes then your score is low
> 
> If no then your score is low but ok and I would tall you to go and do the 3DMark Tweaks
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360415/guide-3dmark-tweaks


Damn, I haven't tried any of that. Maybe I can break the upper 1900's before I even go water cooling.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Damn, I haven't tried any of that. Maybe I can break the upper 1900's before I even go water cooling.


Hope you do


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Hope you do


I have not done any of those tweaks either lol. I'll try them later and see what i get


----------



## Kimir

The only one really important is the nv inspector one, just saying.


----------



## marc0053

score with I7 3930k at 4.9GHz and +800mem on Extreme settings
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382732?


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3930k @4.9GHz - EVGA GTX titan - 1306MHz - 3802 MHz - score=12148

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382786?


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey Marc0053 - nice score!

There is a single card thread, but it's been locked for quite some time...


----------



## alancsalt

Single GPU Firestrike Top 30 is unlocked. PedroC1999 is back on forum.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## jamaican voodoo

i7 [email protected] 4.5ghz...........7970 [email protected] 1170 core.....1700 mem.......score 17484

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1399925



improve my score 18151

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1404907


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> i7 [email protected] 4.5ghz...........7970 [email protected] 1170 core.....1700 mem.......score 17484
> 
> 
> 
> improve my score 18151


great scores! please post a validation url to the 18151 score (didn't make the top 100 on HOF - would normally pull it from there)

Updated









(validation link pending)


----------



## jamaican voodoo

thank for the info, i just added the link to my post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> thank for the info, i just added the link to my post


thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan [email protected]293Mhz/1702Mhz --- Score 20100
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/883270


This entry has been removed from the top 30 table.


----------



## GhostDog99

So I see he didn't answer your PM


----------



## doctakedooty

Dang mydog beat me by 62 points for tri sli 780s hopefully be able to beat him since I switched from 3 ref 780s to classys should have them under water by thanksgiving and will try again. I still can't complain 22715 for 3 780 references were not bad.


----------



## PedroC1999

Remember the Single GPU Firestrike is still open...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> So I see he didn't answer your PM


No, even after several tries. Checked the results with the OP and [benchmark] mods... we have been unable to replicate the results (specifically the physics score). If the user responds with a rationalization, it goes back in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Remember the Single GPU Firestrike is still open...


----------



## Cobrah

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1419933 Cobrah, i7 3770k, gtx 780 ref version, 10000 firestrike score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobrah*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1419933 Cobrah, i7 3770k, gtx 780 ref version, 10000 firestrike score


post this over at Pedro's thread


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Dreamxtreme --- i5 3570k --- 3x Evga GTX 660Ti --- 11265

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1423346?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cobrah*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1419933 Cobrah, i7 3770k, gtx 780 ref version, 10000 firestrike score
> 
> 
> 
> post this over at Pedro's thread
Click to expand...

but you'll need notepad open in screenshot with OCN name and date....


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> but you'll need notepad open in screenshot with OCN name and date....


Balls forgot that bit


----------



## tsm106

Got two subs to update and its been a longtime since. These old dinosaurs still got some kick *left in them.

tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Crossfire ---- 16344

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1005046

tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Quadfire ---- 25077

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1004827


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Got two subs to update and its been a longtime since. These old dinosaurs still got some kick *left in them.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Crossfire ---- 16344
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1005046
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Quadfire ---- 25077
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1004827


i can't imagine what you'd do with the 290X (s) if ever. wow.


----------



## tsm106

I've been putting spare cash into a shoebox for this very release. Got just enough for two cards to start before pulling out mr mastercard lol.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I've been putting spare cash into a shoebox for this very release. Got just enough for two cards to start before pulling out mr mastercard lol.


i guess it is time to announce . . .

THE R9s ARE COMING!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Got two subs to update and its been a longtime since. These old dinosaurs still got some kick *left in them.
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Crossfire ---- 16344
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1005046
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Quadfire ---- 25077
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1004827


Niiice..... Old dinosaurs? Aren't those R280s ?









Will add subs to the top 30 tonight.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Dreamxtreme --- i5 3570k --- 3x Evga GTX 660Ti --- 11265
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1423346?


Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Got two subs to update and its been a longtime since. These old dinosaurs still got some kick *left in them.
> tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Crossfire ---- 16344
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1005046
> 
> tsm106 ---- 3930K ---- 7970 Quadfire ---- 25077
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1004827


updated










*So how does one get a physics score >18,000 with a CPU OC of 4.2GHz?]*

*Does Win 8 do THAT much better??*

(If yes, I need to restore a submission to the 2-card table)


----------



## tsm106

It's not 4.2, it's 5ghz actually. It seems with the latest futuremark sys info update, its lost a bit of reliability in regardsto clock reads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's not 4.2, it's 5ghz actually. It seems with the latest futuremark sys info update, its lost a bit of reliability in regardsto clock reads.












BTW - those 7970's are still going strong!! Let's hope the 290x is the same step up the 7970s were.


----------



## vhco1972

OK, today I uninstalled driver 320.49, reinstalled driver 327.23. I overclocked Titan SLI a bit higher. It's at 1306/1777. And I re-ran the benchmark.

Here is the result,

*vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] Ghz --- EVGA Titan [email protected]/1777 --- Score: 20254*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1014509


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhco1972*
> 
> OK, today I uninstalled driver 320.49, reinstalled driver 327.23. I overclocked Titan SLI a bit higher. It's at 1306/1777. And I re-ran the benchmark.
> 
> Here is the result,
> 
> *vhco1972 --- i7 [email protected] Ghz --- EVGA Titan [email protected]/1777 --- Score: 20254*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1014509


Updated


----------



## managerman

780's all under water now, plus modded to 1.3v...

Managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 EVGA ACX --- 22841 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1018151

Here are the 780 settings:

Card 1: Core: 1300, Mem: 7200
Card 2: Core: 1260, Mem: 7200
Card 3: Core: 1270, Mem: 7200


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> 780's all under water now, plus modded to 1.3v...
> 
> Managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 EVGA ACX --- 22841 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1018151
> 
> Here are the 780 settings:
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1300, Mem: 7200
> Card 2: Core: 1260, Mem: 7200
> Card 3: Core: 1270, Mem: 7200


Updated


----------



## Kriant

Hey guy, I see those awesome scores, which I can't seem to replicate, because the "combined" test score always gets around 2800s, despite the GPUs scoring around 31k and CPU physics around 16k. Any clue as to why?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Hey guy, I see those awesome scores, which I can't seem to replicate, because the "combined" test score always gets around 2800s, despite the GPUs scoring around 31k and CPU physics around 16k. Any clue as to why?


That is really unusual. So the bench completes, with "reasonable" scores for all other tests, but teh combined test or the listed combined SCOre is low?

Can you post a screen shot of your settings and results or validation URL

(btw - the guys at futuremark are very helpful and responsive)


----------



## Kriant

There.
I'm running 13.11 betas currently. 13.10 produced worse results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 
> 
> There.
> I'm running 13.11 betas currently. 13.10 produced worse results.


I'm still on 13.9. BUt getting that 3930K to 4.8 or so will really help the physics score and the 7970's should get near 1300 at least (water or air cooled?)

Also, reduce the background load as much as you can. concurrent apps def affect the physics score a lot.


----------



## King4x4

I will be taking top dog in the Tri-Sli 780 Department:


King4x4---- [email protected] ---- TriSli [email protected]/3600mhz ---- 23901

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1031129


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I will be taking top dog in the Tri-Sli 780 Department:
> 
> 
> King4x4---- [email protected] ---- TriSli [email protected]/3600mhz ---- 23901
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1031129


Updated


----------



## managerman

An Epic run today! I upped the voltage on the 780's to 1.3v (=1.325v)

Managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 EVGA ACX --- 23283 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049126

Here are the 780 settings:

Card 1: Core: 1360, Mem: 7200
Card 2: Core: 1320, Mem: 7200
Card 3: Core: 1330, Mem: 7200


----------



## jamaican voodoo

epic run bro!!!!


----------



## ImJJames

ImJJames --- [email protected] --- HD 7850 CrossfireX --- 7799 Score





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049426


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> An Epic run today! I upped the voltage on the 780's to 1.3v (=1.325v)
> 
> Managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 EVGA ACX --- 23283 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1049126
> 
> Here are the 780 settings:
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1360, Mem: 7200
> Card 2: Core: 1320, Mem: 7200
> Card 3: Core: 1330, Mem: 7200


Updated


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Update pls

[email protected]@2407===760 Hawk / Giga / Hawk TRI SLI 1333 / 3496===*14546*











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051554


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Update pls
> 
> [email protected]@2407===760 Hawk / Giga / Hawk TRI SLI 1333 / 3496===*14546*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051554


Updated










HCPC - do you have a copy of AID64? I'm curious about how your 2407 ram does in its memory tests... check this:


----------



## RexKobra

*RexKobra --- [email protected] SLI TF MSI 760--- 10242 Score*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054645

*#1 3570K+760 in Firestrike. (All 3 top scores are mine)*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> *RexKobra --- [email protected] SLI TF MSI 760--- 10242 Score*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1054645
> 
> *#1 3570K+760 in Firestrike. (All 3 top scores are mine)*


Unfortunately, for you to make the Top 30 in SLI for this Bench Thread you need a score > 16335 (see page 1 of this thread).

And, yes - you have the top 3 scores in your list ?

see this for the HOF Scores: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu


----------



## Jpmboy

*Still waiting for FutureMark to correct this entry in their "HOF"*


----------



## GhostDog99

*i finally did it 20k score*

*GhostDog99 -- i7 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1397/3704 -- Score 20085*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072113

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI20085.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

G'dog - Great score!!









Will update this evening. Jelly- my 3930 needs 1.56 for 5.0...its a pos!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> G'dog - Great score!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update this evening. Jelly- my 3930 needs 1.56 for 5.0...its a pos!


I got really lucky with my 3930k It's a good story
I will tell you in a pm mate


----------



## ChronoBodi

i'm like #84 on that 3dmark11 Performance SLI list lol...

But generally it takes a 1300mhz 780 to equal a 1100mhz Titan right?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm like #84 on that 3dmark11 Performance SLI list lol...
> 
> But generally it takes a 1300mhz 780 to equal a 1100mhz Titan right?


no i dont think so i would say it is more 1300mhz 780 equals a 1200mhz - 1250mhz Titan

from what im seeing but than i dont have a Titan and every system is defrant

but my 780s @ 1400mhz or so are dooing just as good as other poeples Titans @ 1336Mhz or so


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm like #84 on that 3dmark11 Performance SLI list lol...
> 
> But generally it takes a 1300mhz 780 to equal a 1100mhz Titan right?


I'm not sure the gap is that big. Maybe more like 1300 = 1200 or 1250? A lot of factors are at play, but for benchmark resolutions (1080' 1440) it's closer than 1300 = 1100. At higher res,they separate more... Not sure if it's cause 780 owners dont have high rez system in general, but for example in the valley thread, dont see many at the top (per card#) at 1440 and up?

I think FtW and Alatar may have a more informed opinion on this than me.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm not sure the gap is that big. Maybe more like 1300 = 1200 or 1250? A lot of factors are at play, but for benchmark resolutions (1080' 1440) it's closer than 1300 = 1100. At higher res,they separate more... Not sure if it's cause 780 owners dont have high rez system in general, but for example in the valley thread, dont see many at the top (per card#) at 1440 and up?
> 
> I think FtW and Alatar may have a more informed opinion on this than me.


that is what i think

and the real deference is whan you get to 3 monitors the 6GB really helps


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *i finally did it 20k score*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- i7 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1397/3704 -- Score 20085*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072113
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI20085.jpg.html


Updated










[gotta run the scores up to keep the 290x's at bay







]


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [gotta run the scores up to keep the 290x's at bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Yup that's right I'm only at 1.35v
Going to add another PSU I have hear just when I bench
And up the volts to 1.45 - 1.5 and see what clack so can get


----------



## Hockeytyme

Here is my submission

Member Name: Hockeytyme
CPU: I7-4960
GPU: 4-Way GTX Titan
Score: 27,389 6th overall
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1069115


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> i'm like #84 on that 3dmark11 Performance SLI list lol...
> But generally it takes a 1300mhz 780 to equal a 1100mhz Titan right?


you really need to up the clock on that CPU...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hockeytyme*
> 
> Here is my submission
> 
> Member Name: Hockeytyme
> CPU: I7-4960
> GPU: 4-Way GTX Titan
> Score: 27,389 6th overall
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1069115


Updated

















New First Place !

Hockeytyme - how's that 4960 holding that clock?


----------



## Hockeytyme

Surprisingly well considering this is the first computer I have ever built and the first time I have ever overclocked anything. I learned a lot needless to say.

It's very stable 4,90MHz if I run it at 1.5 volts. I was afraid to try much more. I would boot at 5.0 but it clearly needed more voltage. I figured getting in top 10 on Fire Strike was enough and didn't want to push it anymore. I used XMP profile to get my RAM to run at it's 2133 but no matter what I tried I couldn't get the timings down or even relax them at get the speed up. So I gave up on the RAM.

Basically It was a very simple overclock on my CPU and then lots of adjustments and testing overclocking my cards. "the video cards are much easier to adjust"










There is sooooo many tweaks and adjustments that can be made on the CPU and RAM but I just got tired of rebooting after a couple days and wanted to get back to life.. lol
I think I got a strong CPU though and wished I had more experience overlclocking so I could see it's true potential.

For daily use I just backed it down to 4,600MHz and 1.4v and it seems to be running great.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hockeytyme*
> 
> Surprisingly well considering this is the first computer I have ever built and the first time I have ever overclocked anything. I learned a lot needless to say.
> 
> It's very stable 4,90MHz if I run it at 1.5 volts. I was afraid to try much more. I would boot at 5.0 but it clearly needed more voltage. I figured getting in top 10 on Fire Strike was enough and didn't want to push it anymore. I used XMP profile to get my RAM to run at it's 2133 but no matter what I tried I couldn't get the timings down or even relax them at get the speed up. So I gave up on the RAM.
> 
> Basically It was a very simple overclock on my CPU and then lots of adjustments and testing overclocking my cards. "the video cards are much easier to adjust"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is sooooo many tweaks and adjustments that can be made on the CPU and RAM but I just got tired of rebooting after a couple days and wanted to get back to life.. lol
> I think I got a strong CPU though and wished I had more experience overlclocking so I could see it's true potential.
> 
> For daily use I just backed it down to 4,600MHz and 1.4v and it seems to be running great.


Very nice mate









Your 4930k @ 4.9GHz is getting close to my 3930k @ 5.2GHz


----------



## Dreamxtreme

1st Run!

Dreamxtreme -- i7 3820 @ 4.8GHZ -- GTX Titan SLI --Score 16883

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1528904?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hockeytyme*
> 
> Surprisingly well considering this is the first computer I have ever built and the first time I have ever overclocked anything. I learned a lot needless to say.
> 
> It's very stable 4,90MHz if I run it at 1.5 volts. I was afraid to try much more. I would boot at 5.0 but it clearly needed more voltage. I figured getting in top 10 on Fire Strike was enough and didn't want to push it anymore. I used XMP profile to get my RAM to run at it's 2133 but no matter what I tried I couldn't get the timings down or even relax them at get the speed up. So I gave up on the RAM.
> 
> Basically It was a very simple overclock on my CPU and then lots of adjustments and testing overclocking my cards. "the video cards are much easier to adjust"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is sooooo many tweaks and adjustments that can be made on the CPU and RAM but I just got tired of rebooting after a couple days and wanted to get back to life.. lol
> I think I got a strong CPU though and wished I had more experience overlclocking so I could see it's true potential.
> 
> For daily use I just backed it down to 4,600MHz and 1.4v and it seems to be running great.


Very nice 4960x you got there. Are you using a fixed or offset OC. Vcore is less critical than managing the heat load... So [email protected] is generating what kind of temp under load?

I've been thinking of picking up a R4E black and a 4930 or 4960... But the OC results i've seen with the 4930 have not been exciting at all. But your 60x is looking very strong. Great physics score at 4.9 GHz,

Can you Run 3D mark 11 - curious to see the physics score there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> 1st Run!
> 
> Dreamxtreme -- i7 3820 @ 4.8GHZ -- GTX Titan SLI --Score 16883
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1528904?


Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Yup that's right I'm only at 1.35v
> Going to add another PSU I have hear just when I bench
> And up the volts to 1.45 - 1.5 and see what clack so can get


yeah - something messed with your clocktimer during that run... that's why it's rejected from the HOF


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - something messed with your clocktimer during that run... that's why it's rejected from the HOF


no mate this score was ok no probs with the clocktimer this time
it says valiid result look

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072113

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI20085.jpg.html

the 19958 Score is here for some resion ther was a prob with the clock


----------



## Ftimster

You to have a nice 4960x!!! I got a good one to  I'm doing 4.8 prim95 stable!! at 1.60vcore high llc 120% optimal phase control under lots of water and at load I'm 56-62c this is my 2nd chip the first one I have will do 4.6 at 1.38v but when I would try 4.7 it won't do it even at 1.4....have fun it is much faster than my 3960x at 4.8


----------



## Hockeytyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice 4960x you got there. Are you using a fixed or offset OC. Vcore is less critical than managing the heat load... So [email protected] is generating what kind of temp under load?
> 
> I've been thinking of picking up a R4E black and a 4930 or 4960... But the OC results i've seen with the 4930 have not been exciting at all. But your 60x is looking very strong. Great physics score at 4.9 GHz,
> 
> Can you Run 3D mark 11 - curious to see the physics score there.


The temps under full load would never reach 80c. However, I did try going to 5.0 but I think my wall outlet just can't provide enough power. Either that or my PSU or my backup/battery tender which was blinking and making noise even at 4.9 on some benchmarks.

The only thing I figured I really go right was the OC on my video cards. I tested them on maybe 50-80 runs making adjustments. The CPU has just too many variables for a newbie like myself. I tried a lot
of things on AUTO and would only change the XMP and move it to 4.9 and it would work great. Eventually and started messing with the voltage but to be honest I just got tired of rebooting.. lol I could never figure out how to get the RAM past 2133 no matter how many videos I watched.

I think I got a good, strong CPU but my tweaking skills are limited really


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana --- 4930K 4.2 --- SLI GTX TITANS 1202mhz 1.21V---17754
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1080664

Barely beat my own score, with the same settings lol, will be running the AB voltage mod and benching, don't need to update since, I will most likely surpass this score this weekend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> no mate this score was ok no probs with the clocktimer this time
> it says valiid result look
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072113
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780SLI20085.jpg.html
> 
> the 19958 Score is here for some resion ther was a prob with the clock


Updated your link!









Yeah - that's strange...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana --- 4930K 4.2 --- SLI GTX TITANS 1202mhz 1.21V---17754
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1080664
> 
> Barely beat my own score, with the same settings lol, will be running the AB voltage mod and benching, don't need to update since, I will most likely surpass this score this weekend.


Updated

















Why not submit this 18482 score?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1081589


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Updated


Why not submit this 18482 score?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1081589

It was the last thing I did before going to bed. will try and beat that today, I.m gonna try the new Skyn3t Bios and see if theres a difference.


----------



## Jpmboy

number 36:


----------



## Hockeytyme

Nice nice


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana ---4930K 4.3ghz --- SLI GTX TITANS 1.3v 1333mhz --- 18800 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084531



If only I could get my cpu to 4.7, I probably get close to 20000. For now, I'm happy with this score.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana ---4930K 4.3ghz --- SLI GTX TITANS 1.3v 1333mhz --- 18800 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084531
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could get my cpu to 4.7, I probably get close to 20000. For now, I'm happy with this score.


Nice score mate

If you get your cup to 4.7 you score will go up
To something more like 19600 - 19800
To get 20k+ you will need you CPU a 5 GHz
Or 4.7 but OC your cards more


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana ---4930K 4.3ghz --- SLI GTX TITANS 1.3v 1333mhz --- 18800 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084531
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could get my cpu to 4.7, I probably get close to 20000. For now, I'm happy with this score.


Updated










(if you want to kick that cpu up a notch or two, should be easy)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Nice score mate
> 
> If you get your cup to 4.7 you score will go up
> To something more like 19600 - 19800
> To get 20k+ you will need you CPU a 5 GHz
> Or 4.7 but OC your cards more


5.0 probably won't happen for me. I will probably have to use Zawarudo voltage mod to add voltage and increase gpu clock speed. I also just ran Firestrike Extreme and got a 10094 score. It put me in the teens on HOF.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if you want to kick that cpu up a notch or two, should be easy)


Thank you sir. 4.3 is where I hit a wall with this board. 4.4 blue screens at 1.5 v


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 5.0 probably won't happen for me. I will probably have to use Zawarudo voltage mod to add voltage and increase gpu clock speed. I also just ran Firestrike Extreme and got a 10094 score. It put me in the teens on HOF.
> Thank you sir. 4.3 is where I hit a wall with this board. 4.4 blue screens at 1.5 v


whoa - 1.5V thru a 4930k?... can't say you didn;t try!


----------



## MunneY

Where are all the boys with the 290x's?

I've been out of this for awhile....

LaBestiaHumana... I see you are selling your HC blocks, what blocks are you on now?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Where are all the boys with the 290x's?
> 
> I've been out of this for awhile....
> 
> LaBestiaHumana... I see you are selling your HC blocks, what blocks are you on now?


Hey mate you have been a way for awhile

I think he is using the EK water blocks


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Hey mate you have been a way for awhile
> 
> I think he is using the EK water blocks


Yea man... got married send went to Jamaica. .. worked 120 hours in 9 days. Been busy!

What blocks you running?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea man... got married send went to Jamaica. .. worked 120 hours in 9 days. Been busy!
> 
> What blocks you running?


Congrats mate
I love Jamaica but I'm Jamaican so lol
I'm still a free man till new year









I'm using the XSPC 780 water block but was
Thinking on swapping to EK for the VRAM
But than I my just get 780 ti and get an EK block for that


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Where are all the boys with the 290x's?
> 
> I've been out of this for awhile....
> 
> *LaBestiaHumana... I see you are selling your HC blocks, what blocks are you on now?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yea man... got married send went to Jamaica. .. worked 120 hours in 9 days. Been busy!
> 
> What blocks you running?


Running EK blocks for now.


----------



## Lizard22

crossfire 7950 OC1100/1375


----------



## MunneY

Welp... I purchased the Titan waterblocks. Got a good deal on them I feel... Not the brand I was going for, but hey, I got the backplates as well.. I'll pose as a titan owner :-D

Now I just gotta buy me a 240mm Rad and fans, and a couple fittings.

I wonder if I can run with just a 420mm for now LOL.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp... I purchased the Titan waterblocks. Got a good deal on them I feel... Not the brand I was going for, but hey, I got the backplates as well.. I'll pose as a titan owner :-D
> 
> Now I just gotta buy me a 240mm Rad and fans, and a couple fittings.
> 
> I wonder if I can run with just a 420mm for now LOL.


You can just run on a 420mm
Your CPU just won't have good temps lol


----------



## abirli

abirli ---i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz --- Sli Gtx Titan 1320/7008 ---19612 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1083175

will push gpu to my standard 5.1 ghz for a real run!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli ---i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz --- Sli Gtx Titan 1320/7008 ---19612 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1083175
> 
> will push gpu to my standard 5.1 ghz for a real run!


Will enter this score tonight... Or wait for a better one?


----------



## abirli

might as well wait


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli ---i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz --- Sli Gtx Titan 1320/7008 ---19612 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1083175
> 
> will push gpu to my standard 5.1 ghz for a real run!


Wow, i wonder how much does memory OC affect the overall score.

How much did you add on the memory slider? +500 or +1000.

Also what's your CPU ram speed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> might as well wait


cool


----------



## managerman

These 780's are still getting better!!!









Voltage on the 780's upped to 1.35V w/Zawarudo's LLC and Volt mod

Managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 EVGA ACX --- 23378 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095008

Here are the 780 settings:

Card 1: Core: 1380, Mem: 7240
Card 2: Core: 1340, Mem: 7240
Card 3: Core: 1350, Mem: 7240

-M


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard22*
> 
> crossfire 7950 OC1100/1375


Nice 7950 score Lizzard!









The cut for the top 30 is 16344 right now.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- 19899

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095181



1306/3715


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- 19899
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095181
> 
> 
> 
> 1306/3715


Damn, you're a whopping 1000 points ahead of me.









I tried the new Skynet bios and squeezed an extra 100 on my best score of 18800.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Damn, you're a whopping 1000 points ahead of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the new Skynet bios and squeezed an extra 100 on my best score of 18800.


Skyn3t when posting in the threads he reads, he doesn't like the misspelled username.

You are using win 7 for Ffirestrike? It is the one benchmark that likes win 8, there is about a 200 point gain at the same clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Damn, you're a whopping 1000 points ahead of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the new Skynet bios and squeezed an extra 100 on my best score of 18800.


Yeah - this is part of stressing the 928rev2 bios (the Asus kernel does seem better that EVGA's last set, which all use the same kernel)
You just need to get that CPU to a higher clock and you'd kick my arse


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Skyn3t when posting in the threads he reads, he doesn't like the misspelled username.
> 
> You are using win 7 for Ffirestrike? It is the one benchmark that likes win 8, there is about a 200 point gain at the same clocks.


whoa - 200 pts? Daaum.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> These 780's are still getting better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage on the 780's upped to 1.35V w/Zawarudo's LLC and Volt mod
> 
> Managerman --- [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 EVGA ACX --- 23378 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095008
> 
> Here are the 780 settings:
> 
> Card 1: Core: 1380, Mem: 7240
> Card 2: Core: 1340, Mem: 7240
> Card 3: Core: 1350, Mem: 7240
> 
> -M


Updated










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan SLI --- 19899
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1095181
> 
> 
> 
> 1306/3715


Updated


----------



## lilchronic

not top 30 worthy but im posting anyway









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Wow, i wonder how much does memory OC affect the overall score.
> 
> How much did you add on the memory slider? +500 or +1000.
> 
> Also what's your CPU ram speed?


Thanks man, CPU was at 4.5, ram 1600, titans had a+305 on core and +500 on mem on skyn3t v2 1006 bios

My updated score is coming in a few hours!


----------



## abirli

abirli --- i7 3930 @ 5.0 ghz --- Sli GTX Titans 1406/7128 --- 20304 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1097031

5th place for 2 card


----------



## Hockeytyme

Very nice!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930 @ 5.0 ghz --- Sli GTX Titans 1406/7128 --- 20304 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1097031
> 
> 5th place for 2 card


nice score mate GJ


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hockeytyme*
> 
> Very nice!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> nice score mate GJ


thanks man im only 100 pts away from 4th. then i think the top 3 all are using ln2


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man im only 100 pts away from 4th. then i think the top 3 all are using ln2


yes the top 3 are all useing LN2 and are professional OCers

you can see that they are runing there CPUs @ like 6GHZ - 5.8GHZ


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> yes the top 3 are all useing LN2/dice/phase change and are professional OCers
> 
> you can see that they are runing there CPUs @ like 6GHZ - 5.8GHZ


----------



## abirli

exactly, so if i can beat #4 ill be pretty happy. im also #2 in 3mdark11 extreme behind Mad Tse, who i think uses ln2 as well


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930 @ 5.0 ghz --- Sli GTX Titans 1406/7128 --- 20304 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1097031
> 
> 5th place for 2 card


Amazing cards you got there! 1406 is so over the top! Will update this evening!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Amazing cards you got there! 1406 is so over the top! Will update this evening!


Thanks man! I pushed it a little further but it started throttling and scores tanked. When I load my bench profile again I may try less core more memory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not top 30 worthy but im posting anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242


You should post this on the single card thread! Great Score!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30

NVM - I see you already did !


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930 @ 5.0 ghz --- Sli GTX Titans 1406/7128 --- 20304 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1097031
> 
> 5th place for 2 card


Updated


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> You should post this on the single card thread! Great Score!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> 
> NVM - I see you already did !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not top 30 worthy but im posting anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1543242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post this on the single card thread! Great Score!!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30
> 
> NVM - I see you already did !
Click to expand...

Maybe this thread should be called the "Top 30 SLI 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Scores"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe this thread should be called the "Top 30 SLI 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Scores"?


I think he just posted the score here to make everyone jelly of that single card score









(with r290x coming, "Multicard" is more appropriate than 'SLI")


----------



## lilchronic

you guys making fun of my puny score ?? :


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe this thread should be called the "Top 30 SLI 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Scores"?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he just posted the score here to make everyone jelly of that single card score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with r290x coming, "Multicard" is more appropriate than 'SLI")
Click to expand...

Oops! My Nvidianess was showing.... Multi GPU... or SLI/Crossfire.. or ....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Oops! My Nvidianess was showing.... Multi GPU... or SLI/Crossfire.. or ....


Yeah, need to check my zipper on occasion too.
Lol. I think CDman would be okay with the change.


----------



## FtW 420

I don't think it needs a change, top 30 scores pretty much implies they will be multi gpu.

If a single gpu can make it into the list it just needs a








added.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't think it needs a change, top 30 scores pretty much implies they will be multi gpu.
> 
> If a single gpu can make it into the list it just needs a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added.


lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I don't think it needs a change, top 30 scores pretty much implies they will be multi gpu.
> 
> If a single gpu can make it into the list it just needs a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> added.


Very rare that I would disagree with you FtW, but with one list saying SLI/Crossfire and the other saying QuadFire,TriFire / Quad-SLI, Tri-SLI that leaves no list in this thread for a Single GPU.

Anyway Jpmboy, only if CDman is OK with it. We've survived so far..


----------



## abirli

For hwbot what all settings am I allowed to change?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Very rare that I would disagree with you FtW, but with one list saying SLI/Crossfire and the other saying QuadFire,TriFire / Quad-SLI, Tri-SLI that leaves no list in this thread for a Single GPU.
> 
> Anyway Jpmboy, only if CDman is OK with it. We've survived so far..


I had forgotten that, it does make it look like single gpu scores aren't welcome even if possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> For hwbot what all settings am I allowed to change?


The rules for each benchmark are here to the right http://www.hwbot.org/benchmarks

For 3d the general rules are no modifying the driver itself, no time, mipmap, or wireframe hacks & no lucid. Tweaking settings in the driver is OK.


----------



## abirli

yeah i saw that, but what does tweaking the driver mean? like in the nvidia control panel? and on hwbot it says tess tweaks can be made too, does that mean i can put tess detail to 1 and max tess factor to 1?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> yeah i saw that, but what does tweaking the driver mean? like in the nvidia control panel? and on hwbot it says tess tweaks can be made too, does that mean i can put tess detail to 1 and max tess factor to 1?


Yes, changes in Nvidia control panel, Nvidia inspector, CCC & radeon pro are OK.
Tess tweaks at Hwbot are a driver function, with AMD cards disabling tessellation in the driver is OK, but the benchmarks are run at the default/performance/extreme settings. Nvidia doesn't have any tessellation options so isn't changeable. Nvidia has LOD settings in the driver & tweaking LOD is OK.
Nvidia had driver tweaks for years that AMD/ATI could not do giving Nvidia the advantage for quite a while, so Hwbot has allowed tess tweaking in the driver for AMD to make up for it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Single card scores go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## abirli

abirli --- 3930k @5.0ghz --- Sli Gtx Titans 1371/7256 --- 20435 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1105291

#4 for 2 card now! on hwbot #4 global 2x gpu and #3 for titan rank


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- 3930k @5.0ghz --- Sli Gtx Titans 1371/7256 --- 20435 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1105291
> 
> #4 for 2 card now! on hwbot #4 global 2x gpu and #3 for titan rank


Updated


----------



## USFORCES

This is my first run with the new cards containing Samsung memory. They should be able to get a 20k+ score this weekend when I have more time...

USFORCES --- [email protected] --- Sli 780 1437/1800 --- 19468 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1111341


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> This is my first run with the new cards containing Samsung memory. They should be able to get a 20k+ score this weekend when I have more time...
> USFORCES --- [email protected] --- Sli 780 1437/1800 --- 19468 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1111341


Updated


----------



## Gripen90

New score ! quite a difference. Nothing overclocked at all - but this is the new scores I got in FireStrike after installing that Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38mm fan on the side panel. It keeps my GTX 780s running at their max boost clock all the time

FireStrike
3x 780 stock clocks. Air 3930K @ 3.8 Air cooled
Score 17606 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
Graphics Score 23954
Physics Score 13761
Combined Score 6855
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1119476

FireStrike Extreme
3x 780 stock clocks. Air 3930K @ 3.8 Air cooled

Score 9850 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
Graphics Score 11576
Physics Score 13739
Combined Score 3874
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1119566


----------



## Jpmboy

just so you know - Futuremark (HOF) will remove results that are glitched. I opened a ticket:

"_This result is erroneous and should be removed from position #9: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/675071_"

... and it was removed.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just so you know - Futuremark (HOF) will remove results that are glitched. I opened a ticket:
> 
> "_This result is erroneous and should be removed from position #9: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/675071_"
> 
> ... and it was removed.


Ah, I'd never looked at opening a ticket there, when bugged scores end up at the top they get removed within a few days, some of the ones lower down the ranks can stay for a while.
A report button would be handy there sometimes!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ah, I'd never looked at opening a ticket there, when bugged scores end up at the top they get removed within a few days, some of the ones lower down the ranks can stay for a while.
> A report button would be handy there sometimes!


Well - I figured this guy with a 2.0xe10 combined score had an unfair "advantage". The response back :

hof invalid.png 211k .png file


----------



## alancsalt

May not be in HOF, but still on Futuremark site. Shouldn't it have been totally removed?


----------



## FtW 420

The results do stay on FM with user accounts, part of the advantage of buying the software is saving scores, even if just running the physics or graphics portion where the overall score is a 0.


----------



## abirli

What sli or cf glitch is there? I don't even know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The results do stay on FM with user accounts, part of the advantage of buying the software is saving scores, even if just running the physics or graphics portion where the overall score is a 0.


Very convenient as a member. I do use the physics modules for stability testing sometimes.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> What sli or cf glitch is there? I don't even know


In that score above it is the combined score bugged out, although on FM you do see the occasional sli or xfire score get listed as a single gpu.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In that score above it is the combined score bugged out, although on FM you do see the occasional sli or xfire score get listed as a single gpu.


Ah I see


----------



## Jpmboy

what bugs me more, is that the poster HAD TO KNOW that their combined score of 2 billion was an error. (weak fetus, no doubt)


----------



## FtW 420

Don't forget that 3dmark is set to automatically upload it to FM at default, you pretty much see what the results were after it is in the database. I sometimes disable the auto upload feature when testing, but leave it enabled most of the time since I forget to save validations too often.


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @4.8 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified SLI 1409/1877 --- 19378 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1126986



First test with GPU's water cooled


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Don't forget that 3dmark is set to automatically upload it to FM at default, you pretty much see what the results were after it is in the database. I sometimes disable the auto upload feature when testing, but leave it enabled most of the time since I forget to save validations too often.


I delete the zero and lousy scores....


----------



## FtW 420

I used to keep up with deleting scores but not for a while, I have about 1000 scores saved there now, gonna have to trim out the fluff one of these days but not a quick job anymore...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I used to keep up with deleting scores but not for a while, I have about 1000 scores saved there now, gonna have to trim out the fluff one of these days but not a quick job anymore...


I tend to delete a lot of runs!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> New score ! quite a difference. Nothing overclocked at all - but this is the new scores I got in FireStrike after installing that Scythe Ultra Kaze 120x38mm fan on the side panel. It keeps my GTX 780s running at their max boost clock all the time
> 
> FireStrike
> 3x 780 stock clocks. Air 3930K @ 3.8 Air cooled
> Score 17606 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
> Graphics Score 23954
> Physics Score 13761
> Combined Score 6855
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1119476


Updated









(sorry - no FS Extreme scores in this thread)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @4.8 GHz --- GTX 780 Classified SLI 1409/1877 --- 19378 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1126986
> 
> First test with GPU's water cooled


Updated










looking for your next score


----------



## wholeeo

wholeeo --- i7-3770K @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 Reference SLI 1450 / 1750 --- 18202 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1610137?



Valley is getting boring,







Any difference in running the non-steam version of Firestrike?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> wholeeo --- i7-3770K @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX 780 Reference SLI 1450 / 1750 --- 18202 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1610137?
> 
> Valley is getting boring,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any difference in running the non-steam version of Firestrike?


Updated










Haven't compared the two. Probably no difference... if there was, I'm sure we would have heard








I agree... waiting on better drivers from AMD (eternally hopeful







) to see what the r290x brings.


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- [email protected] --- Sli 780 1450/1851 --- 19803 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1138282


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES --- [email protected] --- Sli 780 1450/1851 --- 19803 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1138282


Updated


----------



## yawa

Decided to do some very serious, gritty overclocking of my Sig rig in regard's to CPU. For far too long I have not even bothered to push the limits of my custom water cooling setup.

So here is my FX-8350 at 5.1Ghz with my GTX 670 overclocked to 1241 Mhz and 3189 Memory. Memory is Samsung Miracle Ram 1866 9-9-9-24 1T and Northbridge (after putting up the fight of it's life tonight) and HT overclocked to 2400 Mhz (in regard's to the Northbridge, it simply refuses to go any higher.)

PScore: 6670 (ironic)
Graphics: 7468
Physics: 9887 (so close to 10K)
Combined: 2915





Direct Link:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1643369?


----------



## Jpmboy

*Here we go fellow OCN'ers:*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30#post_21202263


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Decided to some very serious, gritty overclocking of my Sig rig in regard's to CPU. For far too long I have not even bothered to push the limits of my custom water cooling setup.
> 
> So here is my FX-8350 at 5.1Ghz with my GTX 670 overclocked to 1241 Mhz and 3189 Memory. Memory is Samsung Miracle Ram 1866 9-9-9-24 1T and Northbridge (after putting up the fight of it's life tonight) and HT overclocked to 2400 Mhz (in regard's to the Northbridge, it simply refuses to go any higher.)
> PScore: 6670 (ironic)
> Graphics: 7468
> Physics: 9887 (so close to 10K)
> Combined: 2915
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direct Link:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1643369?


Nice run bud! You are pushing that 670 very well.
If you see the OP (page 1) this thread is for multi-card rigs. There is a single card thread here


----------



## yawa

No one really seems to respond in that thread my friend, hence why I spread the bench. Nonetheless thanks for the compliment, truth is though my processor is under water I never added my 670 to the loop, so while I'm happy with the OC I know it can do more. The goal here was tighter timings, higher North bridge, and peak OC of the CPU to see what she can do. When I get a few issues sorted out I intend to bench at 5.2 GHz with the 670 at 1319mhz core and 3200+ memory to see if I can break 10K in physics and 8K in graphics.

Thanks again for the encouragement. But advice taken I will stick to single GPU thread from now on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> No one really seems to respond in that thread my friend, hence why I spread the bench. Nonetheless thanks for the compliment, truth is though my processor is under water I never added my 670 to the loop, so while I'm happy with the OC I know it can do more. The goal here was tighter timings, higher North bridge, and peak OC of the CPU to see what she can do. When I get a few issues sorted out I intend to bench at 5.2 GHz with the 670 at 1319mhz core and 3200+ memory to see if I can break 10K in physics and 8K in graphics.
> 
> Thanks again for the encouragement. But advice taken I will stick to single GPU thread from now on.


The OP updates the Bench Scores and Placing every couple of weeks... or so


----------



## tsm106

tsm106 --- [email protected] --- CFX 290X 1300/1600 --- 20844 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1169696

tsm106 --- [email protected] --- TRI 290X 1300/1600 --- 25509 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1165787


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> tsm106 --- [email protected] --- CFX 290X 1300/1600 --- 20844 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1169696
> 
> tsm106 --- [email protected] --- TRI 290X 1300/1600 --- 25509 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1165787











Updated


----------



## evo161

Asus GTX 670 DCU2 4GB SLI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo161*
> 
> Asus GTX 670 DCU2 4GB SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please see page 1 of this thread for the proper entry format:

_Also populate your data along with each entry, If you do not a post a data line with your entry, it will NOT be added toward the ranking.
All scores require a verification URL, If you do not a post the URL, your score will NOT be added toward the ranking.
Data Line:
Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score_


----------



## abirli

abirli --- i7 3930k 5.144 --- sli titans --- 20673

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1228486


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930k 5.144 --- sli titans --- 20673
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1228486











Updated


----------



## Kriant

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1782192


Kriant -- -- -- - i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz -- --- -- - tri-crossfire R9 290 -- - -- - - 20520








No overclock on the cards yet, but unlike quad 7970, those actually work fine in firestrike combined test.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1782192
> 
> Kriant -- -- -- - i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz -- --- -- - tri-crossfire R9 290 -- - -- - - 20520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overclock on the cards yet, but unlike quad 7970, those actually work fine in firestrike combined test.



Updated








Very nice Score @ stock!!


----------



## Ricdeau

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- 17791
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1783781


Edit -- Link incorrectly lists my GPU speeds. GPU core is 1190 and memory is 1400.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X Crossfire --- 17791
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1783781
> 
> Edit -- Link incorrectly lists my GPU speeds. GPU core is 1190 and memory is 1400.



Updated









Yes - for some reason FS cannot read the clocks correctly at times.


----------



## SeanJ76

New score with 331.82 driver-http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1784459
SeanJ76

i5 [email protected]@1.440Vcore

2 Evga 670 GTX FTW's sli'ed

1280mhz cores/3606mhz memory/145% pwr target----11,031 score


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1792891

I7 4770k @ 4.5ghz, Tri-fire 290x @ 1000/1250

I did overclock my GPU with AB but for some reason it didn't set, AB showed max core speed 1000...need to fix that and repost.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1792891
> I7 4770k @ 4.5ghz, Tri-fire 290x @ 1000/1250
> I did overclock my GPU with AB but for some reason it didn't set, AB showed max core speed 1000...need to fix that and repost.



Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> New score with 331.82 driver-http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1784459
> SeanJ76
> 
> i5 [email protected]@1.440Vcore
> 
> 2 Evga 670 GTX FTW's sli'ed
> 
> 1280mhz cores/3606mhz memory/145% pwr target----11,031 score



Updated (your existing score - off the top 30)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

not sure if you guys know . The 3dmark benchmark ticker came back online after months offline

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/ticker


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> not sure if you guys know . The 3dmark benchmark ticker came back online after months offline
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/ticker


thanks! yeah - that's very cool!


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY - Intel I7 4930K @ 4.6 GHZ - 2 EVGA GTX 780Ti - 1316 / 7940 @ 1.21v - Score 20283
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265504
Can definetly go more will update later probably with a higher score.


----------



## doctakedooty

DOCtakeDOOTY - Intel I7 4930K @ 4.75 GHZ - 2 EVGA GTX 780Ti - 1336 /7940 @ 1.21v - Score 20774
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1267280


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> DOCtakeDOOTY - Intel I7 4930K @ 4.75 GHZ - 2 EVGA GTX 780Ti - 1336 /7940 @ 1.21v - Score 20774
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1267280


Noooo! Bumped me out of 4th place! Dangit guess I'll bring the rig back out side. Good job tho


----------



## Angrychair

680 Classified SLI and 3570k @ 4.7Ghz

11,718 chasing that 12k

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1056332


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Noooo! Bumped me out of 4th place! Dangit guess I'll bring the rig back out side. Good job tho


:
Lol thank you and sorry about knocking you down I can push them further I just got tired and called it quites yesterday the cards were running at 19c idle so soon I will drop the temps more and push it further.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> DOCtakeDOOTY - Intel I7 4930K @ 4.6 GHZ - 2 EVGA GTX 780Ti - 1316 / 7940 @ 1.21v - Score 20283
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1265504
> Can definetly go more will update later probably with a higher score.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Updated

[... coffee first, then update







]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> DOCtakeDOOTY - Intel I7 4930K @ 4.75 GHZ - 2 EVGA GTX 780Ti - 1336 /7940 @ 1.21v - Score 20774
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1267280












*!! New Second Place !!*


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> DOCtakeDOOTY - Intel I7 4930K @ 4.75 GHZ - 2 EVGA GTX 780Ti - 1336 /7940 @ 1.21v - Score 20774
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1267280


That sir is a mighty score! I was getting mid 12s with 1 780ti so 2 good clockers under water and you can go a LONG ways.

I hope for our sake they dont find a 1.3+ volt mod for you guys!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> That sir is a mighty score! I was getting mid 12s with 1 780ti so 2 good clockers under water and you can go a LONG ways.
> 
> I hope for our sake they dont find a 1.3+ volt mod for you guys!


I can't wait to get them under water there on air right now.

Hopefully my buddy buys my corsair dominator gt ram sucks it won't go over the xmp 2133 so going to pick up a set of gskill 2666


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1816209

4930k @ 4.7, Tri-fire 290x @ 1175/1250

23105


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1816209
> 4930k @ 4.7, Tri-fire 290x @ 1175/1250
> 23105


----------



## NYMD

On air...

NYMD: 3930k @ 4.8, Asus DC2 GTX 780 x3 SLI @ 1070 / 1575, *21901*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1825508


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF R9 290's [email protected]@1.27v *18128*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1822062


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> On air...
> NYMD: 3930k @ 4.8, Asus DC2 GTX 780 x3 SLI @ 1070 / 1575, *21901*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1825508



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF R9 290's [email protected][email protected] *18128*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1822062



Updated








!First 290s!

*Try Extreme: http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Already posted it man ^^^^^^^^^









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's [email protected] *18508*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1843654

Time to rebench single 290 ..... again


----------



## Joeking78

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851258

4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1230/1400

25162


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Already posted it man ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's [email protected] *18508*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1843654
> Time to rebench single 290 ..... again












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851258
> 4930k @ 4.8, Tri-fire 290x @ 1230/1400
> 25162












Please Provide a Screenshot


----------



## Joeking78

Forgot that


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Ive got more 660 , 760 and 770 . You want ?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So I got this today on a clean build

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1306459

I know it won't stay long on the top 30 so im not going to bother entering it. But note the 25105 gfx score


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So I got this today on a clean build
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1306459
> 
> I know it won't stay long on the top 30 so im not going to bother entering it. But note the 25105 gfx score


The number rams may be slowing your cpu. i think with a faster cpu that gpu can go faster as well. Good job!


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES --- [email protected] --- Sli 780 1437/1863 --- *20078* Score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1312420

Not bad for an old 980x


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice clocking Forces!









tough to get rid of that 980x when it goes like hell I bet!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 20209 (still at 1.187 volts!)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1865373


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES --- [email protected] --- Sli 780 1437/1863 --- *20078* Score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1312420
> Not bad for an old 980x












Nice! that 980x is holding up strong!
... please post a screenshot of the run
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 20209 (still at 1.187 volts!)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1865373


----------



## USFORCES

I'm going OC it a little higher I'm thinking I can get close to 5GHz out of it and if she blows I defiantly got my money out of her









She won't blow at these temps!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I'm going OC it a little higher I'm thinking I can get close to 5GHz out of it and if she blows I defiantly got my money out of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She won't blow at these temps!


All I see is a hot chick!

Where's the temps you're talking about?


----------



## USFORCES

You gotta look closer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> All I see is a hot chick!
> 
> Where's the temps you're talking about?


Who cares about the temps... Niiice desktop!


----------



## Jpmboy

UPDATE
jpmboy -- [email protected] gtx780 Ti Class --- 21367

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1891970

________________________________________________________


----------



## DooRules

DooRules---- 3960x @ 5.2 SLI 780 ti SC @ 1371/1850 ---- 21720

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1338253


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules---- 3960x @ 5.2 SLI 780 ti SC @ 1371/1850 ---- 21720
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1338253












*! NEW FIRST PLACE !*


----------



## USFORCES

Nice scores guys


----------



## Jpmboy

goona have to wait for cold weather before trying again !


----------



## DooRules

It's like -10C outside now and supposed to drop to -14C this afternoon. Good time to hook up my pipes to the windows. Rads love that cold cold air coming in.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> It's like -10C outside now and supposed to drop to -14C this afternoon. Good time to hook up my pipes to the windows. Rads love that cold cold air coming in.


almost 70F here in Philly today... strange weather, but, time for a ride on a bike!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> almost 70F here in Philly today... strange weather, but, time for a ride on a bike!


Yeah was like that here in TN yesterday.... 70 then tornados!

Keep your eyes open!


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah was like that here in TN yesterday.... 70 then tornados!
> 
> Keep your eyes open!


Yea it was good thing I don't think any touched down. Tomorrow, Tuesday and Wednesday we will have a low in the low 20s. Good ol tennessee weather if you don't like it give it 15 min and it will be something else.


----------



## Jpmboy

ran this while watching the cowboys/skins game... just for grins!



(would be position 30... regular game settings)


----------



## DooRules

DooRules--- 3960x @ 5.2 sli780 ti SC @ 1381/1895 21971

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1385646


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules--- 3960x @ 5.2 sli780 ti SC @ 1381/1895 21971
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1385646



Updated


----------



## Joeking78

Joeking78 --- 4930k @ 4.8 --- 780TI SC SLI @ 1296/1850 --- 20478

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2024503


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Joeking78 --- 4930k @ 4.8 --- 780TI SC SLI @ 1296/1850 --- 20478
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2024503












Please post a screen shot next time









sorry - for some reason Google didn't push the update out.. fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780 Ti C SLI --- 21557
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1404124


_______________________
Updated


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Be nice to get another Titan just to post in here with a decent score...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Be nice to get another Titan just to post in here with a decent score...


You outta be able to find one cheap in the marketplace!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Be nice to get another Titan just to post in here with a decent score...


your single card score is already close o the top 30 for 2 cards...


----------



## Kenetic

I cant quite get into the top 30. This is my best go so far.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1944630

My cpu is holding me back cant get it to go past 4.3







damn dud haswell.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> I cant quite get into the top 30. This is my best go so far.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1944630
> My cpu is holding me back cant get it to go past 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn dud haswell.


that's a great graphics score! only a few points short to make the top 30


----------



## Dreamxtreme

woo this thread went quiet. my 4930k will be here tomorrow so High score incoming! I'm looking at you Bestia


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> woo this thread went quiet. my 4930k will be here tomorrow so High score incoming! I'm looking at you Bestia


Hopefully you get a good overclocker.Can't get mine past 4.6


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> I cant quite get into the top 30. This is my best go so far.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1944630
> 
> My cpu is holding me back cant get it to go past 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn dud haswell.


better than 99% of all the results (according to Futuremark) - i dont think so. your setup is a beast.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Hopefully you get a good overclocker.Can't get mine past 4.6


You'd think with Chicago being in the 2nd ice age you would just stick your radiator out the window and get great results


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> You'd think with Chicago being in the 2nd ice age you would just stick your radiator out the window and get great results


Got my PC all apart at the moment. Making a Motherboard panel for my case and waiting on a second Alpahcool radiator, which should be here today. I'm also learning how to bend Acrylic tube


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Got my PC all apart at the moment. Making a Motherboard panel for my case and waiting on a second Alpahcool radiator, which should be here today. I'm also learning how to bend Acrylic tube


Lol you seen my build log my uber build of 2014.

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1099579/build-log-the-turrican-x99-final-build-with-full-ek/

I learned how to bend acrylic tube from this video.

Once i get the build done should provide a few extra points for my benches.


----------



## defcoms

Defcoms --- I7 3960x(4.9ghz) --- 3x7970(1155/1600) ---19069Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2158784


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hrm i cant figure why my combined score is so awful. Yet gfx and physics score are ok. my old cpu gave a better combined score then this .

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1503978


----------



## defcoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hrm i cant figure why my combined score is so awful. Yet gfx and physics score are ok. my old cpu gave a better combined score then this .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1503978


I was having the same issue. CPU over clock wasn't stable I could run @ 4.5 ghz and get a better combined score then running @ 4.9ghz. Check your CPU OC by lowering a 100MHz at a time and retest. If combined goes up would seem not 100% stable. Also GPU memory being OC to much can give similar results.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defcoms*
> 
> I was having the same issue. CPU over clock wasn't stable I could run @ 4.5 ghz and get a better combined score then running @ 4.9ghz. Check your CPU OC by lowering a 100MHz at a time and retest. If combined goes up would seem not 100% stable. Also GPU memory being OC to much can give similar results.


Yea cant really figure it out. If the physics score is better then the combined score should be unless it down to the motherboard. Time for me to get a RIVE BE . The Sabertooth is the forgotten series from Asus .

Anyway

1 good run today only down to the board now.

Dreamxtreme --- I7 4930k(4.6ghz) --- 2 x GTX Titans(1290/1800) ---18564Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1510487



I did have a better one but decided to format the bench windows drive to stick the bench windows on a SSD and it went with it because i wasnt signed into 3dmark.


----------



## defcoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea cant really figure it out. If the physics score is better then the combined score should be unless it down to the motherboard. Time for me to get a RIVE BE . The Sabertooth is the forgotten series from Asus .
> 
> Anyway
> 1 good run today only down to the board now.
> 
> Dreamxtreme --- I7 4930k(4.6ghz) --- 2 x GTX Titans(1290/1800) ---18564Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1510487
> 
> I did have a better one but decided to format the bench windows drive to stick the bench windows on a SSD and it went with it because i wasnt signed into 3dmark.


Nice run!

Yeah I couldn't figure it out either for the longest time. I finally got my 4.9 OC stable and saved in my bios and my combined score increased as I thought it should when increasing CPU OC. I think what happens is the combined test is putting a lot more data on the PCI bus and when the CPU is not stable it has to resend data because of errors. I think that is why physic score goes up and combined goes down. Physics test isn't stressing PCI bus much.

But who knows my physics score seems kind of low actually for 4.9ghz to me, but both my physics and combined results increase.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defcoms*
> 
> Nice run!
> 
> Yeah I couldn't figure it out either for the longest time. I finally got my 4.9 OC stable and saved in my bios and my combined score increased as I thought it should when increasing CPU OC. I think what happens is the combined test is putting a lot more data on the PCI bus and when the CPU is not stable it has to resend data because of errors. I think that is why physic score goes up and combined goes down. Physics test isn't stressing PCI bus much.
> 
> But who knows my physics score seems kind of low actually for 4.9ghz to me, but both my physics and combined results increase.


Yea. For some reason i can run 4.5 @ 1.375V easily but 4.6 is way more with 1.475. But no seems way faster so leaving it here for now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea cant really figure it out. If the physics score is better then the combined score should be unless it down to the motherboard. Time for me to get a RIVE BE . The Sabertooth is the forgotten series from Asus .
> 
> Anyway
> 1 good run today only down to the board now.
> 
> Dreamxtreme --- I7 4930k(4.6ghz) --- 2 x GTX Titans(1290/1800) ---18564Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1510487
> 
> I did have a better one but decided to format the bench windows drive to stick the bench windows on a SSD and it went with it because i wasnt signed into 3dmark.


screenshot?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> screenshot?


Screenshot to what ? sorry i dont follow


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Screenshot to what ? sorry i dont follow


sorry .... for a top 30 entry. From the OP:

_Please provide a 3d Mark 13 link With screen shot along with your score showing to allow for score verification.
_


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry .... for a top 30 entry. From the OP:
> 
> Please provide a 3d Mark 13 link With screen shot along with your score showing to allow for score verification.


Lol so many rules so many threads. fixed in the orginal post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea cant really figure it out. If the physics score is better then the combined score should be unless it down to the motherboard. Time for me to get a RIVE BE . The Sabertooth is the forgotten series from Asus .
> Anyway
> 1 good run today only down to the board now.
> Dreamxtreme --- I7 4930k(4.6ghz) --- 2 x GTX Titans(1290/1800) ---18564Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1510487
> 
> 
> I did have a better one but decided to format the bench windows drive to stick the bench windows on a SSD and it went with it because i wasnt signed into 3dmark.


----------



## MunneY

DreamExtreme.

Are you running an Asrock board or Asus?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> DreamExtreme.
> 
> Are you running an Asrock board or Asus?


Asus Sabertooth X79. However upon looking at other results including ones from RIVE BE's and other ROG boards i think its a bug with 3dmark. Cant figure it out


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Asus Sabertooth X79. However upon looking at other results including ones from RIVE BE's and other ROG boards i think its a bug with 3dmark. Cant figure it out


Open up realtemp and or cpuz and put your cpu uner load... see if your clock bounces up and down.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Open up realtemp and or cpuz and put your cpu uner load... see if your clock bounces up and down.


Nope . Solid at 4602Mhz


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Asus Sabertooth X79. However upon looking at other results including ones from RIVE BE's and other ROG boards i think its a bug with 3dmark. Cant figure it out


You still can't beat my old score? I'm about to get my PC back together this week. Better get your A game on.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You still can't beat my old score? I'm about to get my PC back together this week. Better get your A game on.


Have you not noticed Valley and Extreme score ?? hmm ?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Anyone else noticed a update for 3dmark ??? wonder whats it for . I cant find any info


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Anyone else noticed a update for 3dmark ??? wonder whats it for . I cant find any info


the update is for the sysinfo database.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the update is for the sysinfo database.


Hoping you'd tell me they found a bug which made the combined score lower and fixed it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Hoping you'd tell me they found a bug which made the combined score lower and fixed it


yeah - that would be NICE !!


----------



## Mydog

Mydog --- 3960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1402/2007 --- 21836 Score



Edit:

Forgot the link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1541551


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog --- 3960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1402/2007 --- 21836 Score


I entered your run... pending a validation link. Please edit your post and include the URL. (it's : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1541551







)


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I entered your run... pending a validation link. Please edit your post and include the URL. (it's : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1541551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks and fixed


----------



## Mydog

I believe this gets me the top spot in SLI/CFX right?

Mydog --- 3960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1448/1999 --- 22043 Score

Validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1553185


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I believe this gets me the top spot in SLI/CFX right?
> Mydog --- 3960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1448/1999 --- 22043 Score
> Validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1553185



Updated








!! It sure does !!
*New First Place*


----------



## NYMD

I'm pretty happy with this jump after my rebuild (and with new RAM)... old score was 21,901

NYMD ---- 3930k @ 5.0GHz ---- Asus DC2 GTX 780 x3 SLI ---- 1,234 / 1,814 ---- 23,393

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1559222



So that is #2 of all 780 triple SLIs; I might take another stab at 5.1GHz and see if I can get more out of the cards... I have one with Samsung that the memory clocks 300+ more than the two I have with Elpida


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this jump after my rebuild (and with new RAM)... old score was 21,901
> NYMD ---- 3930k @ 5.0GHz ---- Asus DC2 GTX 780 x3 SLI ---- 1,234 / 1,814 ---- 23,393
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1559222
> 
> So that is #2 of all 780 triple SLIs; I might take another stab at 5.1GHz and see if I can get more out of the cards... I have one with Samsung that the memory clocks 300+ more than the two I have with Elpida




*!! Nice Improvement !!*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I believe this gets me the top spot in SLI/CFX right?
> Mydog --- 3960X @5.1 GHz --- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1448/1999 --- 22043 Score
> Validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1553185
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*For some reason your score is not showing up at FM Hall of Fame. You should check into that.*


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *For some reason your score is not showing up at FM Hall of Fame. You should check into that.*


Can take ages to show up there. Mine was delayed for ages


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *For some reason your score is not showing up at FM Hall of Fame. You should check into that.*


Hey mine is there from yesterday.. cool. I didn't even know that existed!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this jump after my rebuild (and with new RAM)... old score was 21,901
> 
> NYMD ---- 3930k @ 5.0GHz ---- Asus DC2 GTX 780 x3 SLI ---- 1,234 / 1,814 ---- 23,393
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1559222
> 
> 
> 
> So that is #2 of all 780 triple SLIs; I might take another stab at 5.1GHz and see if I can get more out of the cards... I have one with Samsung that the memory clocks 300+ more than the two I have with Elpida


You know that you can set the card individually to run at different clocks. just a FYI.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> You know that you can set the card individually to run at different clocks. just a FYI.


Ya thanks! I am doing that, just kind of a PITA. I do have the Samsung card clocked a 300+ higher on the memory and if I go any higher on the elpidas I get artifacting.


----------



## Hillguy

Hillguy --- 3960X @5.15 GHz --- GTX 780 TI SC Tri SLI 1344/1889 --- 25444

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1566850


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hillguy --- 3960X @5.15 GHz --- GTX 780 TI SC Tri SLI 1344/1889 --- 25444





Spoiler: Ssssssmokin


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hillguy --- 3960X @5.15 GHz --- GTX 780 TI SC Tri SLI 1344/1889 --- 25444
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1566850


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hillguy --- 3960X @5.15 GHz --- GTX 780 TI SC Tri SLI 1344/1889 --- 25444
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1566850


Nice score I wish my 4930k could do over 4.6ghz and seem to bottleneck. I will have my old 3930k back this week and should be able to hit some good numberz I could only do 24000


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Just noticed results online have starting noting the version of firestrike you are benching now . Is this a new version of Fire strike (1.1) or just a update to the site ?


----------



## Hillguy

It's an update to the benchmark , it adds Ice Storm Extreme and also fixes a few bugs









http://community.futuremark.com/forum/showthread.php?174626-3DMark-%28Windows%29-v1-1-0-update


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Just noticed results online have starting noting the version of firestrike you are benching now . Is this a new version of Fire strike (1.1) or just a update to the site ?


1.1 is the most recent. In the extreme thread (1440P), the top three in single and 2SLI are all v1.1. I'll check this 1080P thread.

Edit: same here, top three in both categories are v1.1.


----------



## USFORCES

USForces --- 4960X @4.7 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI 1424/1870 --- 20392

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1580120


----------



## USFORCES

2nd run








USForces --- 4960X @4.8 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI 1424/1900 --- 20609

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1580231


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> 2nd run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USForces --- 4960X @4.8 GHz --- GTX 780 SLI 1424/1900 --- 20609
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1580231





Shouldn't that CPU and MB be >18,000 on physics ?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that CPU and MB should be >18,000 on physics ?


Probably I don't know, I think you gave GhostDog99 my score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Probably I don't know, I think you gave GhostDog99 my score












corrected (copy-paste error.) ... he liked your score









with 49xx cpus: at 4.9 PhysX is mid 18s. at 4.8 it's 18K. What's your ram speed?


----------



## USFORCES

CDman gave me GhostDog99 score before, lol Around 1800MHz don't remember, I'm going to run it again in a few.


----------



## USFORCES

I'm still figuring this new motherboard/CPU out I just started overclocking it yesterday, My heaven scores should be in the 140's soon also.
Anyhow got the PhysX score up to18148 with the memory running at 1700 just upped the CPU to 4.9 GHz 1.44v and as easy as that was I should of tried 5GHz but I'm done for now.









USForces --- 4960X @4935 mhz --- GTX 780 SLI 1424/1900 --- 20801

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1581886


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I'm still figuring this new motherboard/CPU out I just started overclocking it yesterday, My heaven scores should be in the 140's soon also.
> Anyhow got the PhysX score up to18148 with the memory running at 1700 just upped the CPU to 4.9 GHz 1.44v and as easy as that was I should of tried 5GHz but I'm done for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USForces --- 4960X @4935 mhz --- GTX 780 SLI 1424/1900 --- 20801
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1581886


----------



## YP5 Toronto

YP5 Toronto - 4960x @ 4809 - 780 x 3 - 22695

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2271529


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> YP5 Toronto - 4960x @ 4809 - 780 x 3 - 22695
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2271529


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> YP5 Toronto - 4960x @ 4809 - 780 x 3 - 22695
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2271529


Thanks so much for running this! Interesting that for whatever reason at the same settings your system kills mine in Valley by >10 FPS but I'm ahead in Firestrike by >650 points.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> Thanks so much for running this! Interesting that for whatever reason at the same settings your system kills mine in Valley by >10 FPS but I'm ahead in Firestrike by >650 points.


Compare:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1559222/fs/1584976

try updating your drivers?


----------



## WebTourist

Hi all,
3770к is not the best CPU for bench but my graphic result is good .

*WebTourist --- I7 3770K --- 2 x Evga 780ti Classified --- 20050*

Fire Strike SLI- Link


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> Hi all,
> 3770к is not the best CPU for bench but my graphic result is good .
> *WebTourist --- I7 3770K --- 2 x Evga 780ti Classified --- 20050*
> Fire Strike SLI- Link




*Great Run!! That's the highest Graphics Score !!*
- Please post your score in the proper format - next time


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930k @ 4.5 - 2 way SLI Titans - 20006

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613770

I can still get more out of my cards, but PSU kept shutting off. Only if my CPU could do better than 4.5, that physics score will boost my overall score quite a bit. For now this is my best.


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI -- 20908*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1614883

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780TISLI20908.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 4930k @ 4.5 - 2 way SLI Titans - 20006
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613770
> I can still get more out of my cards, but PSU kept shutting off. Only if my CPU could do better than 4.5, that physics score will boost my overall score quite a bit. For now this is my best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI -- 20908*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1614883
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMark-3930k-GTX780TISLI20908.jpg.html





*Big position jumps!*


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Big position jumps!*


as you can see I got my 780 tis working in SLI finally

but are I was working on my PC for them too work I did a bad CPU mount
so I need to redo the loop so I can get my CPU back up to 5.2GHz


----------



## hyp36rmax

Hyp36rmax --- 2500k @ 4.5 ghz --- CrossfireX 7970 ---12174

3DMark Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1590891


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Anyone else seen this in 334.65 beta notes ??

*New in GeForce 334.67 Beta drivers*

*3D/SLI Technology*


3DMark TNDM - created profile

What is it ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Hyp36rmax --- 2500k @ 4.5 ghz --- CrossfireX 7970 ---12174
> 3DMark Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1590891


Screen shot is required.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> as you can see I got my 780 tis working in SLI finally
> 
> but are I was working on my PC for them too work I did a bad CPU mount
> so I need to redo the loop so I can get my CPU back up to 5.2GHz


what was wrong with the SLI?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what was wrong with the SLI?


the cards where not working in SLI if I tried to over volt them

for some reason the bottom card was not getting the volts I set in the Classy tool
but know it is all good I think with the cards

but after all the playing and tarring I did to the rig I mounted the CPU waterblock not so good
so im getting high temps so 5.2ghz cant be don till I fix the mount
but im waiting for my KEP to get here in 2 days so I don't need to redo the loop 2 times


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 3960x @ 3.9GHz -- GTX 780 SC ACX SLI -- extreme bench score 8559

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2365272


non extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2365379


all on air


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 3960x @ 3.9GHz -- GTX 780 SC ACX SLI -- extreme bench score 8559
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2365272
> 
> 
> *Post your extreme score HERE. Please read the entry format in the OP.*
> 
> non extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2365379
> 
> all on air



Score too low for SLI Top 30. No scores below the current position 30 score are added.
Sorry.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Yea this combined test is definitely bugged.

Took me 5 runs and then i nearly spat my Orangina out when i saw it running at 40fps like it should.

Dreamxtreme - 4930k @ 4.8 - 2 way SLI Titans - 19340

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1654202


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea this combined test is definitely bugged.
> Took me 5 runs and then i nearly spat my Orangina out when i saw it running at 40fps like it should.
> Dreamxtreme - 4930k @ 4.8 - 2 way SLI Titans - 19340
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1654202




*Need a SCREENSHOT*


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> *Need a SCREENSHOT*




Better ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> 
> 
> Better ?


TY


----------



## Angrychair

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1669487

how is this score for i5 @ 4.7Ghz and 2 680 Classifieds at +75(1250-1275Mhz) gpu and +400 memory


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1669487
> 
> how is this score for i5 @ 4.7Ghz and 2 680 Classifieds at +75(1250-1275Mhz) gpu and +400 memory


look thru *these*


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Was on a run with 160% power just now when my PSU just gave out. Luckily i had a spare. Surely I cant be running 1200W with 1270Mhz. Anyway I'm not even mad . I'll RMA it.


----------



## Jabba1977

Please...can you add me?.

Testing my 780 classified,s (by air)... core 1320 / 1333 / mem +580 , voltage <1.25v ; my cards support more Mhz!!! but If I put more voltage the cards starts to throttling...I don´t want to use modified BIOS, I´m with LN2 classified stock BIOS.

Thanks!!!!

Jabba1977--- [email protected],7 --- SLI GTX 780 Classified (1320/7168) --- 18337 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2413544


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabba1977*
> 
> Please...can you add me?.
> Testing my 780 classified,s (by air)... core 1320 / 1333 / mem +580 , voltage <1.25v ; my cards support more Mhz!!! but If I put more voltage the cards starts to throttling...I don´t want to use modified BIOS, I´m with LN2 classified stock BIOS.
> Thanks!!!!
> Jabba1977--- [email protected],7 --- SLI GTX 780 Classified (1320/7168) --- 18337 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2413544


----------



## CerN

Here is mine

CerN---- i7 4930k @ 4.6GHz ---- 780ti SLI @ 1244/7628 ---- P20132

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1600075

Screenshot of me signed in:


Hope the will be enough for validation? Not at home right now, and got a beta driver installed currently.

780ti 2x SLI with EK Waterblocks
4930k with XSPC Raystorm block @ 4.6ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerN*
> 
> Here is mine
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1600075
> Screenshot of me signed in:
> 
> Hope the will be enough for validation? Not at home right now, and got a beta driver installed currently.
> 780ti 2x SLI with EK Waterblocks
> 4930k with XSPC Raystorm block @ 4.6ghz




Thanks!


----------



## CerN

Sorry, updated the post with the data line. Was at work and didn't read properly.


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420---- i7 4930k @ 5030MHz ---- 780 Lightning SLI @ 1437/1710 ---- P20599

The memory tab isn't showing up right, system mem at 2407Mhz 10-12-12 174 2t

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1727938


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Jamaican Voodoo---- i7 4770k @ 4500MHz ---- R9 290s---2 XFX--- 1 Asus---Trifire @ 1100/1375 ---- P20718

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2477110


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420---- i7 4930k @ 5030MHz ---- 780 Lightning SLI @ 1437/1710 ---- P20599
> The memory tab isn't showing up right, system mem at 2407Mhz 10-12-12 174 2t
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1727938


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> Jamaican Voodoo---- i7 4770k @ 4500MHz ---- R9 290s---2 XFX--- 1 Asus---Trifire @ 1100/1375 ---- P20718
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2477110


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

So, I go from a 4.5 4930k to a 4.8 and while my physics score improved to 18k, my combined score dropped from 8.5k down to 6.5. Resulting in a lower over all score.

Clean windows7 installation on sig rig. Any ideas what's bringing the combined score down?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K 4.8ghz - SLI GTX TITANS 1385mhz - 20431

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1751682



PSU shuts down @ 1400mhz, 1.425v. Will need to borrow a buddy's psu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 4930K 4.8ghz - SLI GTX TITANS 1385mhz - 20431
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1751682
> 
> PSU shuts down @ 1400mhz, 1.425v. Will need to borrow a buddy's psu.





_"Thank you for purchasing P3 products.
The P4460 is designed to operate at up to 15 Amps continuous. Once the appliance plugged in reaches above 15 Amps, the display will flash and a warning tone will sound immediately.
The unit can withstand a maximum surge current of 29.0 A, for a short period (one second). The unit is equipped with a non-user-serviceable fuse.
It has proven to be quite rugged in the field.
Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we will gladly assist you.
Kind Regards,
Technical Support
P3 International Corporation
1 + (212) 741 - 7289"_

Catzilla (Raymarch test) hit 2000W from the wall with 2 PSUs running 2 Ti Classifieds! ... was wondering what that beeping was.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Thank you for purchasing P3 products.
> The P4460 is designed to operate at up to 15 Amps continuous. Once the appliance plugged in reaches above 15 Amps, the display will flash and a warning tone will sound immediately.
> The unit can withstand a maximum surge current of 29.0 A, for a short period (one second). The unit is equipped with a non-user-serviceable fuse.
> It has proven to be quite rugged in the field.
> Please let us know if you have any additional questions and we will gladly assist you.
> Kind Regards,
> Technical Support
> P3 International Corporation
> 1 + (212) 741 - 7289"_
> 
> Catzilla (Raymarch test) hit 2000W from the wall with 2 PSUs running 2 Ti Classifieds! ... was wondering what that beeping was.


LOLOL
Using two PSU's here myself and I'm hitting 1850W from the wall in FSE, not tested Catzilla yet and I'm not sure I will


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> LOLOL
> Using two PSU's here myself and I'm hitting 1850W from the wall in FSE, not tested Catzilla yet and I'm not sure I will


It's a pretty goofy looking benchmark, however a few of the tests are pretty hard on your equipment. Two resolutions accepted by hwbot, so I ran the benchmarks I could for team points.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's a pretty goofy looking benchmark, however a few of the tests are pretty hard on your equipment. Two resolutions accepted by hwbot, so I ran the benchmarks I could for team points.


Was going to run it but then they wanted payment for the res that gives you point.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Was going to run it but then they wanted payment for the res that gives you point.


Free benchies are better, I couldn't recommend people who dabble with benchmarks to pay for them, although for the more dedicated benchers who will use it a fair amount & do submit to hwbot it isn't a bad idea. Still under $20, drop in the bucket compared to what we spend on hardware & equipment to go for the high scores.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Free benchies are better, I couldn't recommend people who dabble with benchmarks to pay for them, although for the more dedicated benchers who will use it a fair amount & do submit to hwbot it isn't a bad idea. Still under $20, drop in the bucket compared to what we spend on hardware & equipment to go for the high scores.


Hmm, I need to go back and check the payment thing on the Catzilla thingy again. From how I understand it was some sort of subscription you had to sign up to with payment every month


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Hmm, I need to go back and check the payment thing on the Catzilla thingy again. From how I understand it was some sort of subscription you had to sign up to with payment every month


There were a couple options, the 5 euro subscription (think that is for 1 year), or the 11 euro one time payment for the advanced edition.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Free benchies are better, I couldn't recommend people who dabble with benchmarks to pay for them, although for the more dedicated benchers who will use it a fair amount & do submit to hwbot it isn't a bad idea. Still under $20, drop in the bucket *compared to what we spend on hardware & equipment to go for the high scores*.


Spend waaay more just on shipping!


----------



## makiayoyo

those titans are impressive

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1763702

Here's my score : 12030

GA-Z87X-OC
i5 4670 k 3.8
CF of Sapphire 280x vaporX 1140/1550
8GO DDR3 1600
Silverstone Tundra TD02
Win 8.1 64
WD 1To 5400rpm ( SSD should com next month)

I'm new here and i wonder about making a real OC current next week but i'll need assistance so see you later


----------



## yknot

Had this for a while.......forgot to post it.

yknot.....3960X 5.47 (Phase change)........EK water cooled EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI..............1410 / 2100.....Score 22465

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2151516


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Had this for a while.......forgot to post it.
> yknot.....3960X 5.47 (Phase change)........EK water cooled EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI..............1410 / 2100.....Score 22465
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2151516




*! New First Place !*

you missed this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1464813/3d-mark-11-extreme-top-30


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Had this for a while.......forgot to post it.
> 
> yknot.....3960X 5.47 (Phase change)........EK water cooled EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI..............1410 / 2100.....Score 22465
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2151516


I'd like to see that setup boss man!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB CF R9 290 @ 1200 @ 1468 *19148*











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1784841

Prolly go a bit higher


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB CF R9 290 @ 1200 @ 1468 *19148*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1784841
> Prolly go a bit higher


Good score, but can't accept it on this thread - tess modified. (extreme thread - yes).


----------



## ultraex2003

ultraex2003-pc FX [email protected]@2100>> 2X760 GIGABYTE SLI @1257/1904



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2511308


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Good score, but can't accept it on this thread - tess modified. (extreme thread - yes).


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

cpu volts are creeping up every bench session.







-s


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> cpu volts are creeping up every bench session.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -s


Nearly time to go shopping








Gotta move house first


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ultraex2003*
> 
> ultraex2003-pc FX [email protected]@2100>> 2X760 GIGABYTE SLI @1257/1904
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2511308


Nice job with those 760s!.. but: you need 18306 or better.


----------



## doctakedooty

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1793652
DOCtakeDOOTY- 4930K @ 4.7 Ghz @2400 - Tri EVGA 780Ti Ref 1346/1970 24838


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1793652
> DOCtakeDOOTY- 4930K @ 4.7 Ghz @2400 - Tri EVGA 780Ti Ref 1346/1970 24838











NO SCREENSHOT


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO SCREENSHOT


I forgot I will post the screenshot in a min also you still have me as 780s these were done with 780 Ti


----------



## SeanJ76

New high score for me!
SeanJ76 [email protected]

2 Evga 670 GTX FTW versions clocked at 1319mhz/3707 memory(+135/+610/145%)

11,146 score


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected],84 --- 2 GTX780Ti KPE Sli ---- 22106

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2585577


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> New high score for me!
> SeanJ76 [email protected]
> 
> 2 Evga 670 GTX FTW versions clocked at 1319mhz/3707 memory(+135/+610/145%)
> 
> 11,146 score


Great Score! ... too low for Top 30 table though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected],84 --- 2 GTX780Ti KPE Sli ---- 22106
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2585577


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE PLEASE







*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF WB R9 [email protected]@1500 *18636* Tess ON











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1835921









Posted this screener on the wrong thread earlier LooooooL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF WB R9 [email protected]@1500 *18636* Tess ON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1835921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted this screener on the wrong thread earlier LooooooL


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Thanks maaaaate
I see your coming up from behind on me on HWBOT , nice one ; -- >


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well I just got my best score ever in this bench. Nothing too great compared to all these crazy scores in here now but still a personal best:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2660168?

EDIT - Haha, actually just topped it! These Titans still have more to give! Will post the final pic and link once I actually reach my best score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Thanks maaaaate
> I see your coming up from behind on me on HWBOT , nice one ; -- >


Yeah - For some unexplained reason I lost like 70 points, no rejected benches, nothing! It certainly seems as though the bot is very biased towards extreme cooling. 1 or 2 ln2 benches and the points are ridiculous. On top of that, the rationale is they really do not want folks just buying top-flight gear and running up the benchmarks... but it's okay to invest in pots and coatings, buy expensive coolants (like ln2), which will cost you the same anyway. I'm a bit disenchanted with the bot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well I just got my best score ever in this bench. Nothing too great compared to all these crazy scores in here now but still a personal best:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2660168?
> EDIT - Haha, actually just topped it! These Titans still have more to give! Will post the final pic and link once I actually reach my best score.


That's a great Titan score! Edit your post with a data line and I'll put it in the Top 30!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well I just got my best score ever in this bench. Nothing too great compared to all these crazy scores in here now but still a personal best:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2660168?
> 
> EDIT - Haha, actually just topped it! These Titans still have more to give! Will post the final pic and link once I actually reach my best score.


You're like 200 points away from beating my score. I wanted to push further, but psu was my limiting factor.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Well my Titans managed to pass FS in SLI at 1280MHz for the first time. I'm on the latest 335.xx drivers so maybe that's helping. Anyway, I'll take this score for now:

*Majin SSJ Eric -- 4930K @ 4.7GHz / DRAM @ 2133MHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1280MHz / 7484MHz -- Score 20429*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2667530?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well my Titans managed to pass FS in SLI at 1280MHz for the first time. I'm on the latest 335.xx drivers so maybe that's helping. Anyway, I'll take this score for now:
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric -- 4930K @ 4.7GHz / DRAM @ 2133MHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1280MHz / 7484MHz -- Score 20429*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2667530?


What voltage do you push on your Titans for 1280mhz? You just beat my 1333mhz sli titan score.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

1.3V with LLC disabled which is around 1.320-1.331V effective. You can see it on the AB chart...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 1.3V with LLC disabled which is around 1.320-1.331V effective. You can see it on the AB chart...


Lower clocks than me at the same voltage, but your cards crushed mine. I doubt it's the new drivers.

I'm on my phone, usually images can't be seen right. Especially AB tiny fonts


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

No its all good, you can't actually see the voltages in my screenie anyway. I use the snipping tool which makes it impossible to hover over the chart and make the numbers show up whilst capturing the picture. As for the cards, I dunno why they are getting the same score as yours at lower clocks? I do know that my PC will do a random restart during the bench at anything more than 1280MHz so far. Starting to wonder if the problem might be my mobo rather than the PSU as when it does do a restart all the lights and fans and everything remain running but the PC restarts. I dunno, this Win8.1 install I'm running now is riddled with corruption I'm afraid. Waiting til I get my new Samsung 840 Evo 500GB to do a clean install...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> No its all good, you can't actually see the voltages in my screenie anyway. I use the snipping tool which makes it impossible to hover over the chart and make the numbers show up whilst capturing the picture. As for the cards, I dunno why they are getting the same score as yours at lower clocks? I do know that my PC will do a random restart during the bench at anything more than 1280MHz so far. Starting to wonder if the problem might be my mobo rather than the PSU as when it does do a restart all the lights and fans and everything remain running but the PC restarts. I dunno, this Win8.1 install I'm running now is riddled with corruption I'm afraid. Waiting til I get my new Samsung 840 Evo 500GB to do a clean install...


My PSU shuts of at 1.4v 1389 - 1400mhz. half way through the firestrike run.

I did a clean install on my regular sammy 840 non pro, and did manage a better score even in valley. I think I broke the 145 avg, after constantly doing 120fps. I found that valley responds well to higher CPU frequencies. My 4.9 377K does a lot better than my 4.8 Ivy Bridge E on that particular benchmark.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Yeah, I'm definitely getting hamstrung by my less than stellar 4930K. It will not do 4.8GHz under any circumstances and while 4.7GHz is plenty more power than I really need, it hampers my ultimate benching numbers a good bit. Will be looking to get a new chip when i do my system upgrades I thing...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely getting hamstrung by my less than stellar 4930K. It will not do 4.8GHz under any circumstances and while 4.7GHz is plenty more power than I really need, it hampers my ultimate benching numbers a good bit. Will be looking to get a new chip when i do my system upgrades I thing...


Yep, unfortunately to get those juicy bench numbers, nothing on water has beaten 5.2/5.3 Sandy Brige E cpus. I don't own Kingpin cards any way, so top 30 is as good as it gets for me, so my 4.8 chip is more than good enough for me. Haswell E, should crush 5.3 sandy. I also heard they are coming early on q2, so you might wanna wait for the new platform.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm going to RMA this chip using my Tuning Plan and see if I get luckier with the silicon lottery. Not sure if I'm going to have the $$$ for Haswell-E as it will require an entire rebuild and my future ex-wife is getting excited the more and more she talks to her lawyer...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I'm going to RMA this chip using my Tuning Plan and see if I get luckier with the silicon lottery. Not sure if I'm going to have the $$$ for Haswell-E as it will require an entire rebuild and my future ex-wife is getting excited the more and more she talks to her lawyer...


Sorry to hear that.

I just sold my chip, and bought a new one. I lost 100 bucks, but at least I ended up with a much better chip.

yeah, the whole board, ram and cpu for haswell E turns me off. Unless it performs significantly better than Ivy e, I'm waiting another year. I really like my current set up.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

As you should, its beast! I'm of a similar mind and don't expect to go with Maxwell. Will hang onto these Titans for a while and see how long it takes for them to become a limitation but I think that may be a good long while...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> As you should, its beast! I'm of a similar mind and don't expect to go with Maxwell. Will hang onto these Titans for a while and see how long it takes for them to become a limitation but I think that may be a good long while...


With that 6gb frame buffer and overclocking capabilities, not to mention 2 of them in SLI.

If I upgrade it won't be lack of performance, just an itch to have the latest gear, even if that joy only lasts a few months 

I'm waiting in that ROG swift panel, just when I thought if never go back to 1440 a native 120hz panel is on the horizon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well my Titans managed to pass FS in SLI at 1280MHz for the first time. I'm on the latest 335.xx drivers so maybe that's helping. Anyway, I'll take this score for now:
> *Majin SSJ Eric -- 4930K @ 4.7GHz / DRAM @ 2133MHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1280MHz / 7484MHz -- Score 20429*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2667530?











The 4930K (#2) I had was similar... bumping to 46x103 got me past 47, with little more vcore (offset)


----------



## Hillguy

Hi all , a small update to my score









Hillguy --- 3960X @ 5.25 Ghz--- 3 Evga GTX 780Ti SC ---- 25535

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1869644



Need more power


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 780 KPE SLI 1463 / 1875 -- Score 21648*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1870472


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hi all , a small update to my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy --- 3960X @ 5.25 Ghz--- 3 Evga GTX 780Ti SC ---- 25535
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1869644
> 
> Need more power



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 780 KPE SLI 1463 / 1875 -- Score 21648*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1870472


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Did a run at the same clocks but with LLC enabled and higher voltage set and managed a decent increase.

*Majin SSJ Eric -- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.7GHz -- Memory @ 2133MHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1280MHz / 3742MHz -- Score 20489*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2683727?

Now to try for 1300MHz!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Did a run at the same clocks but with LLC enabled and higher voltage set and managed a decent increase.
> *Majin SSJ Eric -- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.7GHz -- Memory @ 2133MHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1280MHz / 3742MHz -- Score 20489*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2683727?
> Now to try for 1300MHz!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX780Ti KP --- 25878

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2726574


----------



## Kimir

When I see a screen of yours Jmp, it makes me want to pull the trigger on that Dell Ultrasharp UP2414Q monitor, but damn it's pricey still (1.2k€).
I already put much money on the new rig of mine, must wait, my wallet can't handle it.


----------



## Jpmboy

60Hz 4K prices will drop soon.... I hope!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, I wonder what's the cheapest I could find a third original Titan for???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Hmmm, I wonder what's the cheapest I could find a third original Titan for???


wold be a very good move... especially if you plan on gaming at 4K


----------



## yknot

Got a Ti Classy SLI score...........

yknot..........4930 @ 5343.............EVGA 780 Ti Classified SLI......1440 / 4200........Score 23007





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2765068

Hope I've put all the info in


----------



## josekillyou

it's only a matter of time until we're forced to disable tessellation for the same reasons Can't wait for this to be released!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Got a Ti Classy SLI score...........
> yknot..........4930 @ 5343.............EVGA 780 Ti Classified SLI......1440 / 4200........Score 23007
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2765068
> Hope I've put all the info in


----------



## yknot

Squeezed my max out of this setup...........

yknot.........4930 @ 5302......EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI.........1415/2100....Score 23588



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2789167


----------



## pharma57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Squeezed my max out of this setup...........
> 
> yknot.........4930 @ 5302......EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI.........1415/2100....Score 23588
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2789167


Jeez ... Epic run and score!







Congrats!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> Squeezed my max out of this setup...........
> yknot.........4930 @ 5302......EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI.........1415/2100....Score 23588
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2789167












Any reason why you are using System Information which is 3 versions old for this entry? ... whilst your entry above (post 3005) is using the most current version?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Just got a temporary second 680 so I decided to try out some SLI and man do I love it!









Stock Clocks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119707



Slight OC up to 1254/3375


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119915



New 680 OC'ed to up to 1288/3459 (So much more potential, just a quick OC)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035



How did I do?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just got a temporary second 680 so I decided to try out some SLI and man do I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119707
> 
> 
> 
> Slight OC up to 1254/3375
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119915
> 
> 
> 
> New 680 OC'ed to up to 1288/3459 (So much more potential, just a quick OC)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035
> 
> 
> 
> How did I do?


very good! are any of these entries? if yes, please see pg 1 of this thread for the proper entry format.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just got a temporary second 680 so I decided to try out some SLI and man do I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119707
> 
> 
> 
> Slight OC up to 1254/3375
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119915
> 
> 
> 
> New 680 OC'ed to up to 1288/3459 (So much more potential, just a quick OC)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035
> 
> 
> 
> How did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> very good! are any of these entries? if yes, please see pg 1 of this thread for the proper entry format.
Click to expand...

Alright.









bigkahuna360 --- i7 3930k @ 4.4GHz --- EVGA GTX 680 x2 --- 12730 Score


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just got a temporary second 680 so I decided to try out some SLI and man do I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119707
> 
> 
> 
> Slight OC up to 1254/3375
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119915
> 
> 
> 
> New 680 OC'ed to up to 1288/3459 (So much more potential, just a quick OC)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035
> 
> 
> 
> How did I do?


what is up with the combined scores? they are kinda low.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Just got a temporary second 680 so I decided to try out some SLI and man do I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119707
> 
> 
> 
> Slight OC up to 1254/3375
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3119915
> 
> 
> 
> New 680 OC'ed to up to 1288/3459 (So much more potential, just a quick OC)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035
> 
> 
> 
> How did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> what is up with the combined scores? they are kinda low.
Click to expand...

I have a feeling that 3DMark doesn't agree with Precision X very much. I noticed a couple times that it reset my OCs. (Not any of these I don't think)

Also, for the physics tests, I'm always limited to 200FPS for some reason.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I have a feeling that 3DMark doesn't agree with Precision X very much. I noticed a couple times that it reset my OCs. (Not any of these I don't think)
> 
> Also, for the physics tests, I'm always limited to 200FPS for some reason.


doesn't seem to affect the overall scores. i have to oc my 290 around 1260 to beat those 680s at stock. they are beastly.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I have a feeling that 3DMark doesn't agree with Precision X very much. I noticed a couple times that it reset my OCs. (Not any of these I don't think)
> 
> Also, for the physics tests, I'm always limited to 200FPS for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't seem to affect the overall scores. i have to oc my 290 around 1260 to beat those 680s at stock. they are beastly.
Click to expand...

I thought the new 3DMark loved the R9's?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I thought the new 3DMark loved the R9's?


it does. the r9's don't love to oc. lol

here is my highest . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2072325

compare your combined scores.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I thought the new 3DMark loved the R9's?
> 
> 
> 
> it does. the r9's don't love to oc. lol
> 
> here is my highest . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2072325
> 
> compare your combined scores.
Click to expand...

Could be my 3930k just beating out your 2700k?

But ouch, that does blow to get that low of a score.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Could be my 3930k just beating out your 2700k?
> 
> But ouch, that does blow to get that low of a score.


what do you expect? it's $400, which can now be had for $300.









but that combined scores of yours are really weird.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Could be my 3930k just beating out your 2700k?
> 
> But ouch, that does blow to get that low of a score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? it's $400, which can now be had for $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that combined scores of yours are really weird.
Click to expand...

It makes me sad to know people are selling their 680's for $150..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> It makes me sad to know people are selling their 680's for $150..


i sold my 7950 for $325 and my 7970 for $375 last December. Now, they are that cheap.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> It makes me sad to know people are selling their 680's for $150..
> 
> 
> 
> i sold my 7950 for $325 and my 7970 for $375 last December. Now, they are that cheap.
Click to expand...

Lucky.







Oh well, I really don't need to upgrade for a while.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigkahuna360 --- i7 3930k @ 4.4GHz --- EVGA GTX 680 x2 --- 12730 Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035


I should have looked at your scores earlier; too low for Top 30 on this thread. Need to beat 18636 at this point. -









Anyway, as rdr09 pointed out, something seems "amiss" with the combined score.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigkahuna360 --- i7 3930k @ 4.4GHz --- EVGA GTX 680 x2 --- 12730 Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3120035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have looked at your scores earlier; too low for Top 30 on this thread. Need to beat 18636 at this point. -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as rdr09 pointed out, something seems "amiss" with the combined score.
Click to expand...

Thats fine.







I didn't think a cheap OC would get me on this board, I just wanted to bring this thread back and maybe give it some life so we can see some more competition!









EDIT: I did notice that my cards were being power-throttled during stress tests quite often. Maybe figuring that out will help?


----------



## fireedo

so seems like my mid range mobo hold me back to OC 4930K

I just got 4.4 Ghz @ 1.42 v stable, beyond that I still cant find a way or combination to get stable

so here is my result with MSI R9 295X2 @ 1096/1500

My R9 295X2 Result

I know its nothing compared results here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> so seems like my mid range mobo hold me back to OC 4930K
> 
> I just got 4.4 Ghz @ 1.42 v stable, beyond that I still cant find a way or combination to get stable
> 
> so here is my result with MSI R9 295X2 @ 1096/1500
> 
> My R9 295X2 Result
> 
> I know its nothing compared results here


quadfire, right? If yes, make a legit entry post and you made the top 30!!


----------



## thrgk

Anyone know why my Physics score is only 12801 with my 4770k at 4.7ghz? But my friend at 4.7ghz with same 4700k gets 13500? Now are systems are exactly the same, only difference is i have 4 7970s he has 780ti.

Could my 4 video cards be pulling my physics score down?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Anyone know why my Physics score is only 12801 with my 4770k at 4.7ghz? But my friend at 4.7ghz with same 4700k gets 13500? Now are systems are exactly the same, only difference is i have 4 7970s he has 780ti.
> 
> Could my 4 video cards be pulling my physics score down?


I wouldn't say exactly but difference is probably going to be ram speed and timings are slightly different. The ram speed and/or tighter timings etc could cause those points difference in physics scores.


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 4930K --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 21111

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2202400


----------



## fireedo

fireedo --- 4930K --- R9 295X2 --- 18429

Still not good enough ...



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2217608


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> fireedo --- 4930K --- R9 295X2 --- 18429
> 
> Still not good enough ...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2217608


Those 295x are sick. I want one


----------



## MunneY

I guess I need to get back to benching... Upgraded to 2 Ti's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*
HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *25063* Tess On









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2215560
Broke IMC running TRI Channel Dram ...... no 9 in HOF for TRI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 21111
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2202400











Quote:


> name="fireedo" url="/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3020_20#post_22347209"]fireedo --- 4930K --- R9 295X2 --- 18429
> *Still not good enough ...*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2217608


...but a daaum good score!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 TRI 290 [email protected] *25063* Tess On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2215560
> Broke IMC running TRI Channel Dram ...... no 9 in HOF for TRI


----------



## Kimir

Oh, I thought I posted my updated score the other day.









Kimir --- 4930K --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 21323
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2204392


----------



## MunneY

MunneY --- 3930K @4.9Ghz --- AMD R9 290 QuadFire @ 1050/1250 --- 22694

These cards are pretty crummy. I can't seem to push them without having issues. I was just having a bit of fun before I got rid of them!

Stock cards on air. Drivers are 14.4 WHQL, dunno why it says not recognized

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2223204


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh, I thought I posted my updated score the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 21323
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2204392











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> MunneY --- 3930K @4.9Ghz --- AMD R9 290 QuadFire @ 1050/1250 --- 22694
> These cards are pretty crummy. I can't seem to push them without having issues. I was just having a bit of fun before I got rid of them!
> Stock cards on air. Drivers are 14.4 WHQL, dunno why it says not recognized
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2223204


----------



## Kimir

I started to do benchmark like I should have done since the start, a piece of paper and taking note of voltages set and frequency. See what I got:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2230782/fs/2230707
How odd is that, the 20400 was after a restart, somehow it was set to a clock I tried earlier (and I unchecked apply oc at startup) and the 20500 is the bench just after at the frequencies I wanted to do.
I continue into core only OC right now, but that was weird to see some score like that one after the other.


----------



## Jpmboy

amazing! looks like rounded off to the nearest hundreds!


----------



## Kimir

I reached a wall to get to 1411Mhz and another wall for 1425Mhz which is just to big, I stopped after it crashed seeing 1.464v at the dmm. Can't get my ram at 2000 either, 1975mhz do with a bump of voltage but I'm not sure how high I can go on the memory.
I was able to do a run at 1411/1975 with 1.275v on core (1.458v dmm), 1.8v on the memory and also 1.12 on pex, it seems to help but not sure. 27530 graphic score with that. Now I have to fire up the 4.75Ghz profile with that!
I would like to have a tight timing skyn3t bios just to see, I've been able to get some decent score with the factory ln2 bios. (somehow when I make such bios myself it's unstable, I must have put some wrong value somewhere).


----------



## Kimir

I am disappointed, 2666c10 isn't helping much my physics vs 2333c9...
Got new score with previous post clock I was able to get.

Kimir --- 4930K --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 21482
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3196032


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I am disappointed, 2666c10 isn't helping much my physics vs 2333c9...
> Got new score with previous post clock I was able to get.
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K --- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 21482
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3196032


----------



## King4x4

King4x4--- [email protected] --- [email protected]/1200mhz --- 27256
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1804307

Old result and gonna redo it again... need first spot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4--- [email protected] --- [email protected]/1200mhz --- 27256
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1804307
> 
> Old result and gonna redo it again... need first spot


screenshot?


----------



## King4x4

King4x4--- [email protected] --- [email protected]/1400mhz --- 27461

This is a rough one... will optimize my score tonight:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3223548?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4--- [email protected] --- [email protected]/1400mhz --- 27461
> This is a rough one... will optimize my score tonight:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3223548?











*!! NEW FIRST PLACE !!*


----------



## bond32

Well shoot, heres an initial run of mine after adding 2 more 290's.

Bond32 --- 4770k --- 290 Trifire --- 20192 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3328461?


----------



## Joa3d43

...going to have to 'liberate' that 240v dryer outlet soon







!

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2029 -- SCORE = 29956

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3236889?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2562450_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_29956_marks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well shoot, heres an initial run of mine after adding 2 more 290's.
> Bond32 --- 4770k --- 290 Trifire --- 20192 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3328461?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...going to have to 'liberate' that 240v dryer outlet soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1376 / 2029 -- SCORE = 29956
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3236889?
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2562450_joa3d43_3dmark___fire_strike_4x_geforce_gtx_780_ti_29956_marks











*!! New First Place !!*

while you've got that 4x running post one here (if you have the advanced version







)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Update Pls








HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2414 TRI 290 [email protected] *26906*







Tess off

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2314573

Okay water and air chilled RIVE deskputer


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Update Pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2414 TRI 290 [email protected] *26906*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tess off*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2314573
> 
> Okay water and air chilled RIVE deskputer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry Bro - no tess off in this thread.

[very handsome rig !







]


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry Bro - no tess off in this thread.
> 
> [very handsome rig !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


He prolly meant tess on. FM will detect if it is.


----------



## alancsalt

The validation doesn't say "tess off"..???


----------



## richie_2010

hi guys i was doing some testing on my card with firestrike and i got a score of 5758, my core is at 880 and my ram at 5200 but the results say 1250/5000 is that a error in 3d mark
anyway here is a link to the results
can anyone see anything wrong
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2327292

thanks for any help


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> hi guys i was doing some testing on my card with firestrike and i got a score of 5758, my core is at 880 and my ram at 5200 but the results say 1250/5000 is that a error in 3d mark
> anyway here is a link to the results
> can anyone see anything wrong
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2327292
> 
> thanks for any help


the results report *880*/5000. Yeah, sometimes depending upon the driver, and FM system Info, reported clocks can be off. what does gpuZ report for the clock speeds?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score

HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6Ghz --- R9 290X (x4) --- 24463 (score)

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2326747

If further information is needed can someone let me know please? I'm new here :-D That was with all 4 cards on air, at stock, btw.

Also, can I post a 2 card Crossfire result as well or ...? If so here's my crossfire peak setup so far:

Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score

HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6Ghz --- R9 290X (x2) --- 17920 (score)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2256551

Happy hunting folks :-D

Edit: Just saw a screenshot of the end-benchmark screen is required. I'll have to redo my submissions once I have the Watt-O-Meter installed to make sure QuadFire isn't killing my PSU lol


----------



## ShadowBroker

ShadowBroker --- i7-4930K @4,7GHz --- SLI GTX780Ti --- 21302



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2340784


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Okay this time I know I'm doin' it right:

Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score
HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz - 4x R9 290Xs - 24559

Link to Validation: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3381550
Screenshot: 

Tada ^_^ QuadFire so power hungry, got a 1387W peak load reading from my Watt-O-Meter at the plug


----------



## Kimir

That's not power hungry, got 1400w on 2 card SLI here and ask Joa3d43 how much he goes up to on quad SLI, you'll either laugh or fall from you chair.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Okay this time I know I'm doin' it right:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score
> HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz - 4x R9 290Xs - 24559
> 
> Link to Validation: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3381550
> Screenshot:
> 
> Tada ^_^ QuadFire so power hungry, got a 1387W peak load reading from my Watt-O-Meter at the plug


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's not power hungry, got 1400w on 2 card SLI here and ask Joa3d43 how much he goes up to on quad SLI, you'll either laugh or fall from you chair.


ihad my rig shut down with a 3930k and 2 780s lol... using an ax1200i


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> ihad my rig shut down with a 3930k and 2 780s lol... using an ax1200i


I ended up hitting ~1420W draw from the wall during FireStrike Extreme, by from what I've seen in reviews, this PSU has a 85-92% efficiency rating at 1200W draw, so even on the low end of that spectrum, it was only actually outputting 1207W to the system, so I'm quite pleased with the power draw relative to what I was running. Was just a little adventure I wanted to have one more time before the XFX cards resell on EBay & they're gone forever







lol


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> ihad my rig shut down with a 3930k and 2 780s lol... using an ax1200i
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up hitting ~1420W draw from the wall during FireStrike Extreme, by from what I've seen in reviews, this PSU has a 85-92% efficiency rating at 1200W draw, so even on the low end of that spectrum, it was only actually outputting 1207W to the system, so I'm quite pleased with the power draw relative to what I was running. Was just a little adventure I wanted to have one more time before the XFX cards resell on EBay & they're gone forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

 This jives with my experience. I have three PSU's (2.2kW) including the AX 1200W. when JG reviewed it, It was holding @ 1548W in the torture test.


----------



## Joa3d43

...some 2x 670s / air-cooled









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x 670s (?kepler boost / custom BIOS 1034/1766?) -- SCORE 13266

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3427246


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...some 2x 670s / air-cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x 670s (?kepler boost / custom BIOS 1034/1766?) -- SCORE 13266
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3427246
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry Bro. For this thread we need to beat the current score @ position 30 in a class.


*** I also cleaned up the Top 30 classes reflecting the OP's rule of one entry per user - only highest score is recorded in the Top 30 .*
*So... several subs got moved back up to the Top 30* !!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry Bro. For this thread we need to beat the current score @ position 30 in a class.
> 
> 
> *** I also cleaned up the Top 30 classes reflecting the OP's rule of one entry per user - only highest score is recorded in the Top 30 .*
> *So... several subs got moved back up to the Top 30* !!


...no problemo; some benchie threads keep extra data even if not displayed - but all mute anyways re 'one sub per user' > Question: that does mean one sub per 1x GPU, one per 2x ...4x or just one sub. period ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no problemo; some benchie threads keep extra data even if not displayed - but all mute anyways re 'one sub per user' > Question: that does mean one sub per 1x GPU, one per 2x ...4x or just one sub. period ?


I'm interpreting CDMan's rule as one per Top 30 chart - best score. (?)


----------



## HoneyBadger84

^_^ Top 30 OP? lol

HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 2x R9 290X (1150/1550) --- 18958

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3438413


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> ^_^ Top 30 OP? lol
> HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 2x R9 290X (1150/1550) --- 18958
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3438413










Sure is!


----------



## gqneon

gqneon
2x SLI KPE
4770k @ 4.8 / 4.2 uncore
3dMark Firestrike 20333
Water Cooled EK blocks

gqneon -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- 780Ti KPE 2xSLI @ 1463 / 7800 -- SCORE: 20333



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3565075?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon
> 2x SLI KPE
> 4770k @ 4.8 / 4.2 uncore
> 3dMark Firestrike 20333
> Water Cooled EK blocks
> gqneon -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- 780Ti KPE 2xSLI @ 1463 / 7800 -- SCORE: 20333
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3565075?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I'm still in the top 30


----------



## Cobrah

here is my weak score compared to all these insane cpu clocks and water cooled gpus not bad tho right


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobrah*
> 
> here is my weak score compared to all these insane cpu clocks and water cooled gpus not bad tho right


no - not bad at all. Any overclock on the cards?


----------



## whyscotty

WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] 5.0 - TRISLI TITANS @ 1319/1852 - LATEST BETAS - P25365

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2468874


----------



## Cobrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - not bad at all. Any overclock on the cards?


yeah cards boost to 1175 with 1.2 volts, 3300 mem


----------



## Cobrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> I cant quite get into the top 30. This is my best go so far.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1944630
> 
> My cpu is holding me back cant get it to go past 4.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn dud haswell.


you running on air?? 1.3v??


----------



## Cobrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no - not bad at all. Any overclock on the cards?


Joke right?? Lol 20k gpu score there has to be a OC, ima get down tonight push 1.3v and see if I cant hit close to 22k, but on air its a pain


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] 5.0 - TRISLI TITANS @ 1319/1852 - LATEST BETAS - P25365
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2468874


----------



## MunneY

Small update... I believe I've hit the ceiling with my cards which is VERY VERY saddening.

MunneY- [email protected] 4.9 - GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1245/7000 20132



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3610335?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Small update... I believe I've hit the ceiling with my cards which is VERY VERY saddening.
> MunneY- [email protected] 4.9 - GTX 780 Ti SLI @ 1245/7000 20132
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3610335?


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









...have both a 3x GPU and 4x GPU result... ...please use 4x GPU in case only one can be used

*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1409 / 2007 -- SCORE = *30742*

http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213841.jpeg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3632617

*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl @ 1435 / 2007 -- SCORE = *27468*

http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213843.jpeg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3628275


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...have both a 3x GPU and 4x GPU result... ...please use 4x GPU in case only one can be used
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1409 / 2007 -- SCORE = *30742*
> http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213841.jpeg
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3632617
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl @ 1435 / 2007 -- SCORE = *27468*
> http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213843.jpeg
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3628275










Quad SLI
! First Place !

(ugh, I can't get FS or FSE to run right with tri-sli. 3dMK11 - fine, Firestrike - low gpu usage.)


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt -- 3970X @ 5069 -- 3x 780 Ti KPE @ 1320 / 1500 -- SCORE = 24137

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3637079


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt -- 3970X @ 5069 -- 3x 780 Ti KPE @ 1320 / 1500 -- SCORE = 24137
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3637079


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt -- 3970X @ 5069 -- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1320 / 1500 -- SCORE = 20118

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3655459


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 - 3930k @ 5014 - 2 X 780Ti Classified kpe 1333 / 1900 - 20878

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3635085


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Wooooow 1 point short of tied for 9th on the Quad/Tri List:

HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 4x R9 290Xs @ 1150/1450 --- 25161

Validation URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2513592

Screenshot:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt -- 3970X @ 5069 -- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1320 / 1500 -- SCORE = 20118
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3655459
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 - 3930k @ 5014 - 2 X 780Ti Classified kpe 1333 / 1900 - 20878
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3635085
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Wooooow 1 point short of tied for 9th on the Quad/Tri List:
> HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 4x R9 290Xs @ 1150/1450 --- 25161
> Validation URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2513592
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt -- 3970X @ 5069 -- 3x 780 Ti KPE @ 1320 / 1750 -- SCORE = 24889

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3687915


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post your Top 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike Score. We will try and update the thread once every 2 weeks.
> 
> Thread updated by CDMAN & Jpmboy
> 
> Please provide a 3d Mark 13 link With screen shot along with your score showing to allow for score verification.
> 
> NOTE: Please run 3d Mark 13 Fire Strike using the default settings.
> 
> Also populate your data along with each entry, If you do not a post a data line with your entry, it will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> All scores require a verification URL, If you do not a post the URL, your score will NOT be added toward the ranking.
> 
> Data Line:
> 
> Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score
> 
> Note -
> Top 30 charts are based on the number of GPU's in SLI / Crossfire and not the number of video cards in the computer.
> 
> One entry per member on any given Top 30 chart. Your highest score will be used.
> 
> Example -
> A GTX 590 by itself will be listed on the Top 30 - Crossfire & SLI Chart.
> A GTX 590 in SLI will be listed on the Top 30 - Quad & Tri Fire / SLI Chart.
> 
> The First 3DMark13 Update has been Released, everyone please update to the latest version.
> 
> 3DM11 to 3DM13 transition page 139.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2201/3DMark_v1.00.html
> 
> *There are now charts for Crossfire & SLI, and
> QuadFire,TriFire / Quad-SLI, Tri-SLI
> *
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AkabYLFWwMWQdHBrSjdGaGhBLThEeFJpeERJMW1ZclE&single=true&gid=1&output=html&widget=true
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AkabYLFWwMWQdHBrSjdGaGhBLThEeFJpeERJMW1ZclE&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true


Just a interesting observation, but in all the top 3DMark scores I have seen, the majority of the configurations are people running 3-4 GTX 780Ti's


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Wooooow 1 point short of tied for 9th on the Quad/Tri List:
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 4x R9 290Xs @ 1150/1450 --- 25161
> 
> Validation URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2513592
> 
> Screenshot:


Fantastic. I am one psu short of having a quad fire set up in my current rig. This is what I have been able to do with three GTX 780SC in a tri-SLI, running stock settings for them.


----------



## GIVEitUP

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2452780

GIVEitUP - [email protected],483







- 3 GTX [email protected],296-1,902 - 26895


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2452780
> 
> GIVEitUP - [email protected],483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 3 GTX [email protected],296-1,902 - 26895


Wow. 5.4! physics so close to 20. Congrats . . . nice score.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt -- 3970X @ 5069 -- 3x 780 Ti KPE @ 1320 / 1750 -- SCORE = 24889
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3687915












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2452780
> GIVEitUP - [email protected],483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 3 GTX [email protected],296-1,902 - 26895











Great Score - please post a screenshot


----------



## GIVEitUP




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*


that's the validation screen. anyway - next time do something like post #3090


----------



## alancsalt

Could specify in OP that you want a screenshot like:

*Verification requirements:*
Screenshot

3Dmark11 benchmark settings
3DMark11 overall score
3DMark11 subtest scores
CPU-Z CPU tab
CPU-Z Memory tab
GPU-Z Graphics Card tab

Verification link (URL)

Example screenshot (Red outline mandatory, green optional)


Look familiar?









That way, once they get the OC bug, they can join the bot and post what they have already achieved..


----------



## ultraex2003

[email protected]//2x 760 [email protected]/1904// skore 11569

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2410877


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could specify in OP that you want a screenshot like:
> 
> *Verification requirements:*
> Screenshot
> 
> 3Dmark11 benchmark settings
> 3DMark11 overall score
> 3DMark11 subtest scores
> CPU-Z CPU tab
> CPU-Z Memory tab
> GPU-Z Graphics Card tab
> 
> Verification link (URL)
> 
> Example screenshot (Red outline mandatory, green optional)
> 
> 
> Look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way, once they get the OC bug, they can join the bot and post what they have already achieved..


oh - that's perfect!! will do. Thanks!


----------



## sixsigmamb

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3702010


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3702010


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


----------



## sixsigmamb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


I thought this was Alan's thread?


----------



## Kimir

No it's not.
You have exceed the amount of use of this image.

Yep, that verification screenshot look very hwbot-ish.


----------



## sixsigmamb

No it's not. ??????????????

You have exceed the amount of use of this image. ??????

Yep, that verification screenshot look very hwbot-ish. ????????????


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I thought this was Alan's thread?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




this is the one you mean:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No it's not.
> You have exceed the amount of use of this image.
> 
> Yep, that verification screenshot look very hwbot-ish.


hoping some folks make the jump and add team points


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixsigmamb*
> 
> I thought this was Alan's thread?


Lol regardless of who's thread it is, rules must be followed for scores to be accepted as stated in the first post of each thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hoping some folks make the jump and add team points


I would but I'm already on another team


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I would but I'm already on another team


Not on our team! May your honey badger encounter a mantis shrimp....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not on our team! May your honey badger encounter a mantis shrimp....


lol !









sent that to the kids!


----------



## Silent Scone

Thought I'd submit my Black score...volt locked goodness









Silent_Scone ---4960X --- Titan Black Tri Sli--- 25586

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3722093?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2599177_silent_scone_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_geforce_gtx_titan_black_edition_25586_marks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Thought I'd submit my Black score...volt locked goodness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent_Scone ---4960X --- Titan Black Tri Sli--- 25586
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3722093?
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2599177_silent_scone_3dmark___fire_strike_3x_geforce_gtx_titan_black_edition_25586_marks


----------



## kpforce1

kpforce1-- Dual Intel Xeon x5679 @ 4.45Ghz -- GTX Titan Tri SLi -- 22173



VERIFICATION Link









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2571978


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> kpforce1-- Dual Intel Xeon x5679 @ 4.45Ghz -- GTX Titan Tri SLi -- 22173
> 
> VERIFICATION Link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2571978











*Oh - Dat Physics score*


----------



## alancsalt

Dual Processors.....


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Dual Processors.....


I can't believe there aren't any other SR-2 users in any of these benchmark lists







At least now people can see where one kind of fits in comparison to the top 1p setups


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I can't believe there aren't any other SR-2 users in any of these benchmark lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least now people can see where one kind of fits in comparison to the top 1p setups


but what happened with 3DMK11 physics? seems VERY low.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> but what happened with 3DMK11 physics? seems VERY low.


The 1366 platform just doesn't perform as well in 3dmark11 and 3dMark Vantage.







You can search physics scores and see that I did well with the SR-2 compared to other SR-2 rigs.


----------



## alex4069

How is this?

alex4069 --- FX 8320 --- 2x Radeon 7950 --- 6405 Score

Verification URL:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3774178?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> How is this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verification link:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3774178?


Just a little short of the CFX/SLI Top30







... but also improper entry format.


----------



## alex4069

Sorry will give a correct one. Going for 5.2 on cpu already steady at 5.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Just a little short of the CFX/SLI Top30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but also improper entry format.


I corrected my mistake.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> I corrected my mistake.


? please see post#1 of this thread for entry format.. need a dataline.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ? please see post#1 of this thread for entry format.. need a dataline.


Is it correct now?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Is it correct now?


oh.. okay - added to the list as the ONLY exception to the rules. If you read thru post #1, you'd see that you need >18958 points to make the list. you're in at line 131 in the table.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh.. okay - added to the list as the ONLY exception to the rules. If you read thru post #1, you'd see that you need >18958 points to make the list. you're in at line 131 in the table.


I know I wont get up with the big boys, just wanted to see how I fair.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> I know I wont get up with the big boys, just wanted to see how I fair.


those 7950s still hold their own.


----------



## muhd86

been a while since i sat on the rig , did this a while back



Fire Strike p-24558 , Stock 3970x and slight oc on the gpus Quad 780 Ti


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> been a while since i sat on the rig , did this a while back
> 
> Fire Strike p-24558 , Stock 3970x and slight oc on the gpus Quad 780 Ti


needs a validation link.


----------



## techjesse

Add me







3930K @ 5.0GHz, R9 280x QuadFire 1122/1765
Fire Strike 25693 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3851374


----------



## bond32

Damnit, I didn't get a good screenshot, but would this update me? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3870093?

I'll repeat the tests later if not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3930K @ 5.0GHz, R9 280x QuadFire 1122/1765
> Fire Strike 25693 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3851374











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Damnit, I didn't get a good screenshot, but would this update me? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3870093?
> I'll repeat the tests later if not.




Different ID for OCN and FM... but same as earlier post


----------



## Synthaxx

My score in Firestrike.
295x2 quadfire (1100/1600)/ 4930k @4.7



Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3879989?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synthaxx*
> 
> My score in Firestrike.
> 295x2 quadfire (1100/1600)/ 4930k @4.7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3879989?











Nice !!
Give this a run too: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20
And turn Tess off in CCC


----------



## Silent Scone

Not gonna lie this hurt a little but nevermind lol. temps all good. Can probably best this with these two. 1.212v over both cards

Silent Scone --- 4960X @ 4.93-- 2x Titan Black 1300/2100--- 21379



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3898348?

Edit: Cocked up on that validation screenshot but will probably rerun it anyway, won't be going on the bot


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not gonna lie this hurt a little but nevermind lol. temps all good. Can probably best this with these two. 1.212v over both cards
> Silent Scone --- 4960X @ 4.93-- 2x Titan Black 1300/2100--- 21379
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3898348?
> Edit: Cocked up on that validation screenshot but will probably rerun it anyway, won't be going on the bot











Great run!
Why not add it to the bot?


----------



## Silent Scone

Because I did two shots of the mb and not the memory in the screeny lol

Some cheapo will report it

cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Because I did two shots of the mb and not the memory in the screeny lol
> *Some cheapo will report it*
> cheers


yeah - you can count on that!


----------



## Silent Scone

I didn't want to give away my winning formula of run of the mill 2400C9


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I didn't want to give away my winning formula of run of the mill 2400C9


----------



## Silent Scone

Morning









Thought i'd give the 4960 one last run with cpu gunning for it (still not gone over 1.51v but I think I am going to need a fair chunk more than that for the big 5.0)

Silent Scone --- 4960X @ 4.93-- 3x Titan Black 1297/2075--- 25994



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3919584?

Again I cocked up on the screeny, reason being I didn't really fully expect to beat it, and when I saw 25K for some reason my brain said I'd already hit over 26k before so I reran it lol. I'll post it here anyway though even it's not valid for table. it's 8th in HOF









Really impressed for 1.212v I have to say. Makes me feel better for cancelling my old Classy orders a little


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i'd give the 4960 one last run with cpu gunning for it (still not gone over 1.51v but I think I am going to need a fair chunk more than that for the big 5.0)
> Silent Scone --- 4960X @ 4.93-- 3x Titan Black 1297/2075--- 25994
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3919584?
> Again I cocked up on the screeny, reason being I didn't really fully expect to beat it, and when I saw 25K for some reason my brain said I'd already hit over 26k before so I reran it lol. I'll post it here anyway though even it's not valid for table. it's 8th in HOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressed for 1.212v I have to say. Makes me feel better for cancelling my old Classy orders a little











What's the secret? I can barely complete a high-clock tri-sli run.. even with 2 or 3 PSUs


----------



## Silent Scone

No secret, swear on mothers life








The Blacks are obviously greenlight cards so it helps that they're only at 1.212v! Think the CPU being at 4.943 helps massively with the bottleneck. That's the first time I've run the CPU at that for a three card run!

Running from stone cold is also good for a nudge

Windows 8.1 is obviously a must for this one too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No secret, swear on mothers life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blacks are obviously greenlight cards so it helps that they're only at 1.212v! Think the CPU being at 4.943 helps massively with the bottleneck. That's the first time I've run the CPU at that for a three card run!
> 
> Running from stone cold is also good for a nudge
> 
> *Windows 8.1* is obviously a must for this one too


yeah - I may have to give in a get a copy...


----------



## Silent Scone

Just testing really at the moment, got a good one here though









Silent Scone --- 5960X @ 4.74-- 3x Titan Black 1297/2000---26529

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3952340?


----------



## iRUSH

22k physics score! Wow!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just testing really at the moment, got a good one here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent Scone --- 5960X @ 4.74-- 3x Titan Black 1297/2000---26529
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3952340?











Nice!
I should have mine together next week


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> I should have mine together next week


I ran earlier at stock clocks and 1284 with my TI's and got 19254 LOL.


----------



## Silent Scone

Stock physics is around 17k for me with XMP3000mhz c16. About the same as a 3930 at 4.8

Can't complain lol.


----------



## octiny

OCTINY --- 4790K @ 4.7-- 2x R9 290 1175/1550--- 18994



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2702177

I'd like that #30 spot please


----------



## MunneY

Just starting to play... pretty sure my 5960x is a dud, but thats ok!

MunneY--- 5960x @ 4.375 -- 2x 780 TI Classy 1287/3600 --- 21316
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3969509?


----------



## Silent Scone

Get that Classy tool out!







You've not beaten my 4960 score!








Why do you think it's a dud?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Get that Classy tool out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've not beaten my 4960 score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it's a dud?


Wont boot at 4.5 and 1.3v







but I'll have to deal with it LOL.

as for the classy tool. read THIS


----------



## Silent Scone

ah man what a kicker. Wonder what's causing that, especially given it's only happening on one card.

Both lanes running Gen3? Doubt it's that but worth a shot


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ah man what a kicker. Wonder what's causing that, especially given it's only happening on one card.
> 
> Both lanes running Gen3? Doubt it's that but worth a shot


yup both cards are gen3 x16


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> OCTINY --- 4790K @ 4.7-- 2x R9 290 1175/1550--- 18994
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2702177
> I'd like that #30 spot please











Had it for about 5 min.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just starting to play... pretty sure my 5960x is a dud, but thats ok!
> MunneY--- 5960x @ 4.375 -- 2x 780 TI Classy 1287/3600 --- 21316
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3969509?











Hopefully those second hand cards weren't abused under LN2...or before with too much voltage


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it for about 5 min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully those second hand cards weren't abused under LN2...or before with too much voltage


I know they were pushed pretty good, but I know they still have juice left in them... can you take a look at my thread I posted in Nvidia forum


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I know they were pushed pretty good, but I know they still have juice left in them... can you take a look at my thread I posted in Nvidia forum


did you ever sort this out Bro?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you ever sort this out Bro?


No sir...

I flipped the cards with the one getting the volts to slot 1 and still can't get the other card to take via the classy tool. I'm now on the hunt for an EVBot that doesn't cost a fortune to try to line this out.


----------



## Silent Scone

That doesn't sound good. But you'd have to 'go some' to wreck Classifieds.


----------



## MunneY

Ok... I've gotten enough to take 2nd... Time to go for #1 this weekend.

MunneY--- 5960x @ 4.755 -- 2x 780 TI Classy 1285/3900 --- 22234

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4011500?


----------



## Kimir

Damn, win8 really boost the graphic score on this one, you've got about the same as mine but with lower frequency!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn, win8 really boost the graphic score on this one, you've got about the same as mine but with lower frequency!


From what I've noticed... Alot of it has to do with how efficient the clocks are too... I get lower scores with higher clocks.


----------



## Kimir

There that and other driver optimization too. From my testing, my higher clock were scaling to the previous bench runs I did, as I gradually increase frequencies.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok... I've gotten enough to take 2nd... Time to go for #1 this weekend.
> MunneY--- 5960x @ 4.755 -- 2x 780 TI Classy 1285/3900 --- 22234
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4011500?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Sorry for the delay - been face down in this x99 bios


----------



## Gabkicks

I only score 16269 in 3dmark with 2 r9 290's







I went into CCC to make sure power limit is at +50% for eachcard, but I muss be missing some other step for there to be such a huge gap in performance between me and other 290 runners.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2754250


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> I only score 16269 in 3dmark with 2 r9 290's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went into CCC to make sure power limit is at +50% for eachcard, but I muss be missing some other step for there to be such a huge gap in performance between me and other 290 runners.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2754250


Use Afterburner instead to overclock and disable CCC Overdrive.

Update to the latest reference PCB bios available. I gained nearly 2,000 GPU points on my PCS+ 290's with the new bios PowerColor sent me. Completely demolishing my reference 290's and 780's I previously had.

I would send you the bios myself, but PowerColor did a PCB revision, so it's no longer a reference PCB on the new PCS+'s being shipped.

Use 14.3 leaked drivers http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392555 for another 800+ GPU points.

What I score @1175/1550

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2702177

And here's a run I did with similar clocks to yours 1100/1500 for reference...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2714797


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780ti KPE SLi(2) -- 23679



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4065435


----------



## whyscotty

WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - Sli [email protected]/2103 SCORE - 21195

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2780988

https://imageshack.com/i/exxIg1nEj


----------



## tsm106

Only 1480 out of the box? lol, I kid.


----------



## Mydog

I need to hook up a scond 1200W PSU now, pushing 1300W+ from one AX1200i on this run

Mydog -- [email protected] -- GTX780ti Classified SLi(2) -- 22473



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2781520


----------



## wholeeo

There seems to be issues with SLi 780/780 tis and Firestrike with 344.11. Wonder if it affects Maxwell as well?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - Sli [email protected]/2103 SCORE - 21195
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2780988
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/exxIg1nEj










[
!FIRST GTX 980 ENTRY !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Only 1480 out of the box? lol, I kid.


I hope it's not 1480... not with that graphics score.







FM has them at 1345... unrecognized GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I need to hook up a scond 1200W PSU now, pushing 1300W+ from one AX1200i on this run
> Mydog -- [email protected] -- GTX780ti Classified SLi(2) -- 22473
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mydog

Thanks








Link fixed


----------



## bond32

Update meh: 290x + 2x290's, pt1 bios @ 1240, 1500 +200mv; 4770k @ 4.9 ghz 1.54 vcore 2.4 vccin, 16 gb tridentx @ 2400mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101242?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Only 1480 out of the box? lol, I kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's not 1480... not with that graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM has them at 1345... unrecognized GPU.
Click to expand...

FM has never been very reliable at reading clock speeds, and besides that is what the member disclaimed as his clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> FM has never been very reliable at reading clock speeds, and besides that is what the member disclaimed as his clocks.


Reading them pretty accurately here, and in the entry I made above. But, you never know. Unfortunately you may be right.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> FM has never been very reliable at reading clock speeds, and besides that is what the member disclaimed as his clocks.


Is there a problem with my as you put it "claimed clocks"?


----------



## Silent Scone

No he's just a bit funny in the head


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Is there a problem with my as you put it "claimed clocks"?


nope - they are not recorded in the table.

my point was that I expected a much higher graphics score with your reported clocks... see what FM reported made more sense to me. AND - if you are using the recent FM SI - it has been reporting GPU clocks equal to gpuZ (well at least for recognized gpus







)
Anyway - very nice score.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No he's just a bit funny in the head


LOL ...







you don't have a reading comprehension problem.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Update meh: 290x + 2x290's, pt1 bios @ 1240, 1500 +200mv; 4770k @ 4.9 ghz 1.54 vcore 2.4 vccin, 16 gb tridentx @ 2400mhz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101242?


Don't mean to split hairs here... Not like it matters as soon all these will be bumped down anyway. Think I need to still be updated


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nope - they are not recorded in the table.
> 
> my point was that I expected a much higher graphics score with your reported clocks... see what FM reported made more sense to me. AND - if you are using the recent FM SI - it has been reporting GPU clocks equal to gpuZ (well at least for recognized gpus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Anyway - very nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don't have a reading comprehension problem.












You're comparing it to what though? Kep? Watch out for Classified Maxwell as they'll be doing a lot higher if it's MHZ wars you're after


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing it to what though? Kep? Watch out for Classified Maxwell as they'll be doing a lot higher if it's MHZ wars you're after


only looking at graphic scores.








The 980 reference is a beast!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Update meh: 290x + 2x290's, pt1 bios @ 1240, 1500 +200mv; 4770k @ 4.9 ghz 1.54 vcore 2.4 vccin, 16 gb tridentx @ 2400mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4101242?


----------



## octiny

OCTINY --- i7 4790K @ 4.8--- 2x R9 290 1190/1550--- 19289

Bumped up the clocks a tiny bit from my previous benchmark so I could jump from #30 to #29







.

Seriously can't get over how awesome these new PowerColor vbios on the cards are.

Edit: For some reason 3DMARK didn't show my gpu clocks correctly this time. I only overclocked CPU 100mhz higher and GPU's 15mhz more from previous bench.











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798428


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> OCTINY --- i7 4790K @ 4.8--- 2x R9 290 1190/1550--- 19289
> Bumped up the clocks a tiny bit from my previous benchmark so I could jump from #30 to #29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Seriously can't get over how awesome these new PowerColor vbios on the cards are.
> Edit: For some reason 3DMARK didn't show my gpu clocks correctly this time. I only overclocked CPU 100mhz higher and GPU's 15mhz more from previous bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2182610/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2798428












disable UPLS - may help with the clock bork. but sometimes FM just has a brainfart.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hmmm... Just installed a 3960X in an Asrock X79 Extreme 6 mobo, running on a 1050w corsair PSU. My firestrike physics score seems it's where it should be @ 4.8Ghz, but my 3dmark11 physics is pretty low







. My RAM (Gskill sniper 2400Mhz) is not on the compatibility list on Asrock's website, and it can only work in dual channel mode.

Do you think it's the RAM causing the low physics score for 3Dmark11?

Going by my mobo's list, what RAM would you recommend i buy for benchmarking? (nothing too pricey)









Firestrike score = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2811144

3Dmark11 score = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8750856


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmmm... Just installed a 3960X in an Asrock X79 Extreme 6 mobo, running on a 1050w corsair PSU. My firestrike physics score seems it's where it should be @ 4.8Ghz, but my 3dmark11 physics is pretty low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My RAM (Gskill sniper 2400Mhz) is not on the compatibility list on Asrock's website, and it can only work in dual channel mode.
> 
> Do you think it's the RAM causing the low physics score for 3Dmark11?
> 
> Going by my mobo's list, what RAM would you recommend i buy for benchmarking? (nothing too pricey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike score = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2811144
> 
> 3Dmark11 score = http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8750856


haven't used that mobo, but if you can find the gskill 2400c9 kit, they're very good.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> haven't used that mobo, but if you can find the gskill 2400c9 kit, they're very good.


That's unfortunately not on my Mobo's compatibility list


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's unfortunately not on my Mobo's compatibility list


if you an find them: F3-17000CL7D-4GBXHD


----------



## thrgk

Here is mine

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4146273

5960x at 4.3, 4x290x's.

How can i add my score to their hall of fame thingy?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Here is mine
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4146273
> 5960x at 4.3, 4x290x's.
> How can i add my score to their hall of fame thingy?











Nice Run!!
You need to use a valid graphics driver before HOF will accept the score.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Run!!
> You need to use a valid graphics driver before HOF will accept the score.


Gracious! Only whql are valid correct?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's unfortunately not on my Mobo's compatibility list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you an find them: F3-17000CL7D-4GBXHD
Click to expand...

I ended up getting Corsair Dominator 2400 cas 9 16Gb from the OCN marketplace with the guidance of @MrTOOSHORT. I'll keep you updated on how everything goes. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Gracious! Only whql are valid correct?


correct. amd or nv beta drivers don't validate


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I ended up getting Corsair Dominator 2400 cas 9 16Gb from the OCN marketplace with the guidance of @MrTOOSHORT. I'll keep you updated on how everything goes. Thanks for your help!


that's a great kit!! ..but not on the QVL list either.









(that don't matter, the GS2400c9 or corsair 2400c9 will work)


----------



## Yungbenny911

haha, i'm just hoping it works fine. If else i'll be so sad


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Gracious! Only whql are valid correct?


on this thread, a screenshot as described in the OP is needed too...


----------



## thrgk

#9 on 3dmark hall of fame!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2820195


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> #9 on 3dmark hall of fame!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2820195


too bad you can't use 14.X driver. you'll prolly be over 50K in graphics.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> #9 on 3dmark hall of fame!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2820195












try 3Dmk11 performance also - amd drivers work well.

post your score HERE

... although it can be a bit tougher on the kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Boom.

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2825888

Silent [email protected] 4.86--- 3x 980 GTX 1460/1970--- 29918

Not even breaking a sweat on reference coolers


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Boom.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2825888
> 
> Silent [email protected] 4.86--- 3x 980 GTX 1460/1970--- 29918
> 
> Not even breaking a sweat on reference coolers


absolute monsters!

I still over here fighting the urge to buy 2 classys when they launch LOL.


----------



## Kimir

That CPU is a monster alone, them ref cards do well too!
The classy will be goood! I hope at least.

btw, you have AB 4.0.0, you know you can merge those CPU temp graph into 1.
like this:


----------



## Silent Scone

lol it's a crude install still on this rig! I'll admit I am a precision lacky. Least up until they broke it with 16









Just a heads up, not sure if this will happen for anyone else, but currently with TRI Sli

Physics @ 4.35Ghz = 19744

Physics without SLI @ 4.35Ghz = 20283
bugged

Win 8.1 / 344.11


----------



## Kimir

Eheh, I admit I always sticked to AB since my 680L, I tried Precision but can't get both card voltage linked like in AB, so I stick to it. The fact that I can use the KPE skin on the new version is cool too.








Ah the early adopter problems... hope for you that most of the bugged stuff will get sorted out before the end of the year.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Eheh, I admit I always sticked to AB since my 680L, I tried Precision but can't get both card voltage linked like in AB, so I stick to it. *The fact that I can use the KPE skin on the new version is cool too*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah the early adopter problems... hope for you that most of the bugged stuff will get sorted out before the end of the year.


How?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> How?


Simply put the skin file in the Skins folder in Afterburner install location. Like any other AB skins.
It works with the PX 4.2.1 skins, probably not with the PX16 ones, didn't tried tbh.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Boom.
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2825888
> Silent [email protected] 4.86--- 3x 980 GTX 1460/1970--- 29918
> *Not even breaking a sweat on reference coolers*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Dial 'em up!


----------



## thrgk

Why if my gfx and physics score is higher, my combined is less and therefor overall is less? Cause not as stable or?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Why if my gfx and physics score is higher, my combined is less and therefor overall is less? Cause not as stable or?


bclk OC can do that sometimes...


----------



## thrgk

got another 100 pts with the 14.7 drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2851602

and that was on 100mhz less on cpu


----------



## MunneY

MunneY ---- Core i7-5960x @ 4.625GHz

SLI GTX 780 TI Classy @ 1310/7900

22585

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4194432?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti Sli -- 28146

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2853114


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti Sli -- 28146
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2853114


Nice run!

I guess you are gonna hold out until the new Titan to upgrade?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> got another 100 pts with the 14.7 drivers
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2851602
> and that was on 100mhz less on cpu


Nice .. but:
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> MunneY ---- Core i7-5960x @ 4.625GHz
> 
> SLI GTX 780 TI Classy @ 1310/7900
> 
> 22585
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4194432?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 780Ti Sli -- 28146
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2853114


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Nice run!
> I guess you are gonna hold out until the new Titan to upgrade?


Thanks
probably look real hard at the 980 classifieds... and then the 980Ti classifieds... lol. it's an affliction!


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004 --- 4930k @4.6--- 290x + 290 --- 19554



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4196301?

(I know my voltage is high, but my 4930k won't do that with <1.4v) and I have the intel tuning plan.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thanks
> probably look real hard at the 980 classifieds... and then the 980Ti classifieds... lol. it's an affliction!


that is a mild understatement... do you know how hard I've been fighting the urge to scrap my just completed build and get me 2-3 980s LOL... I'm holding tight for big maxwell I believe.

Unless those classys do 1800+


----------



## Silent Scone

lol Classys will do 1800 on air I reckon.

I'm waiting on big Mawell too. But didn't want to be left bored for months









Edit: @Jpmboy High Five for being the only two results in the top 30 HOF with three cards and not four


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol Classys will do 1800 on air I reckon.
> 
> I'm waiting on big Mawell too. But didn't want to be left bored for months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: @Jpmboy High Five for being the only two results in the top 30 HOF with three cards and not four


yeah Bro... surrounded by 980's everywhere else.







NV does it again. AMD doesn't seem to have a dog in the hunt ATM

@silent scone - just noticed that top30 thing for firestrike. Cool. You gotta give Mk11 a go. It can dish out serious OCP hurt.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah Bro... surrounded by 980's everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV does it again. AMD doesn't seem to have a dog in the hunt ATM


390 'rumoured' (slight sigh) to be around Feb 2015. So expect GM200 around then is my guess to topple it days later


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> steadly2004 --- 4930k @4.6--- 290x + 290 --- 19554
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4196301?
> (I know my voltage is high, but my 4930k won't do that with <1.4v) and I have the intel tuning plan.


----------



## Jpmboy

heading up north for a few days for some salmon fishing - fly style


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> heading up north for a few days for some salmon fishing - fly style


#Jelly!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> #Jelly!


thx. heading out tomorrow AM. Been tying flies for hours!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thx. heading out tomorrow AM. Been tying flies for hours!


I just wanna stand in a river and drink beer... i dont even care to catch anything tbh LOL.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I just wanna stand in a river and drink beer... i dont even care to catch anything tbh LOL.


how'd you know my plan?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Yuhfhrh --- 5960X --- (2X) GTX 980 --- 23737 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4230265


----------



## thrgk

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4251019


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4251019


Nice score but you need to submit properly


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yuhfhrh --- 5960X --- (2X) GTX 980 --- 23737 Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4230265












*! New First Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4251019


Rejected
*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*


sorry for the delayed update. all caught up now.


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2--- [email protected] 4.5 --- SLI GTX [email protected] 1.219 --- 20551 Score

graphics 25300 ---no hacks 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2933854


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Carlhil2--- [email protected] 4.5 --- SLI GTX [email protected] 1.219 --- 20551 Score
> 
> graphics 25300 --*-no hacks*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2933854











That's right - no hacks.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 780Ti Sli -- 23872

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4313017


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 780Ti Sli -- 23872
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4313017


Couldn't let me keep the throne, eh?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Couldn't let me keep the throne, eh?


no one ever does - it's very temporary








I'm sure you can top that easy!

[oops - that was 4.7, not 4.8 ]

edit: just crashed 3DMK11 with those clocks so hard... had to clrcmos to restart. hanging at q "60"


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no one ever does - it's very temporary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can top that easy!
> 
> [oops - that was 4.7, not 4.8 ]
> 
> edit: just crashed 3DMK11 with those clocks so hard... had to clrcmos to restart. hanging at q "60"


These 980s run at 1550/1525 boost with stock volts, but the power limit holds me back. Really wish I could change the bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> These 980s run at 1550/1525 boost with stock volts, but the power limit holds me back. Really wish I could change the bios.


That is actually pretty easy to fix. save the bios with gpuZ and send it over if that's all it needs. (assuming you have water cooling on them)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That is actually pretty easy to fix. save the bios with gpuZ and send it over if that's all it needs. (assuming you have water cooling on them)


Nobody has found a method to flash a custom bios on the 980s yet.


----------



## Moparman

wish I had the cpu to run with my 4 680s this old [email protected] just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Nobody has found a method to flash a custom bios on the 980s yet.


nvflash from DOS does not work? is that a greenlight thing? Hopefully the 980 classified is not the same fischer-price nonsense.


----------



## wholeeo

Just an fyi, looks like the next Nvidia driver will fix the SLI performance downgrade in Firestrike with 344.11 and 700 series cards. (not sure if others were effected) The 344.24 Notebook driver has it fixed so I'm speculating that the desktop equivalent will as well.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nvflash from DOS does not work? is that a greenlight thing? Hopefully the 980 classified is not the same fischer-price nonsense.


Nope it doesn't work. I think everyone's waiting on a new DOS nvflash for maxwell 2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Nope it doesn't work. I think everyone's waiting on a new DOS nvflash for maxwell 2.


Yeah, I'm hearing that "--protectoff" will not allow the eprom to be overwritten (eg, can't remove bios protection). Bummer.


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004--- 4930k @ 4.6 --- 290x + 2x 290 --- 24436 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4325102?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> steadly2004--- 4930k @ 4.6 --- 290x + 2x 290 --- 24436 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4325102?


----------



## Joa3d43

2x GPU - initial runs w/ 5960X setup









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4700 -- 2x 780 Ti Classified 1422 / 2007 -- *SCORE 24149*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4346842


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 2x GPU - initial runs w/ 5960X setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4700 -- 2x 780 Ti Classified 1422 / 2007 -- *SCORE 24149*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4346842











! New First Place !


----------



## Silent Scone

That's a mental 2 way score


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a mental 2 way score


...tx...mental is my middle name









...after some early delays (incl. trouble w/ one mobo) I finally had the time to start dialing this Haswell-E in...it's a great platform, though somewhat surprisingly, many of the 'old' / Rive BE settings for the same GPUs don't work as well, trying to find new ones for this platform

@Jpmboy ...an update for 2x, 3x Firestrike , ayc

*Joa3d43* - 5960X @ 4.8GHz -- 2x 780 Ti Classified @ 1446 / 2007 -- SCORE *24568*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4373880



---

*Joa3d43* - 5960X @ 4.8GHz -- 2x 780 Ti Classified @ 1423 / 2007 -- SCORE *28868*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4374852


----------



## Jpmboy

[/CENTER]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx...mental is my middle name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...after some early delays (incl. trouble w/ one mobo) I finally had the time to start dialing this Haswell-E in...it's a great platform, though somewhat surprisingly, many of the 'old' / Rive BE settings for the same GPUs don't work as well, trying to find new ones for this platform
> @Jpmboy ...an update for 2x, 3x Firestrike , ayc
> *Joa3d43* - 5960X @ 4.8GHz -- 2x 780 Ti Classified @ 1446 / 2007 -- SCORE *24568*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4373880
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> *Joa3d43* - 5960X @ 4.8GHz -- 2x 780 Ti Classified @ 1423 / 2007 -- SCORE *28868*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4374852



















1080P (yawn)


----------



## Kimir

Slight improvement for me with daily clock, those 344.11 are good drivers.
Kimir -- 4930K @4.8 -- GTX 780Ti KPE 1372/1900 SLI -- 22003
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3004530


edit: quickly updated before approved


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Slight improvement for me with daily clock, those 344.11 are good drivers.
> Kimir -- 4930K @4.8 -- GTX 780Ti KPE 1372/1900 SLI -- 22003
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3004530
> 
> edit: quickly updated before approved


----------



## Silent Scone

You've a 4930 with 4.8 as a daily clock?

Hats off


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You've a 4930 with 4.8 as a daily clock?
> 
> Hats off


Yeah, well I paid the price for it.
Oh just noticed I failed my edit, the daily 1372/1900 scored 21559.
That 22k,finally, was with 1398/1950.

Weird that I can't get my 1411mhz in Sli and 1450mhz on my best card, could be driver related but since I score better, it's ok.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You've a 4930 with 4.8 as a daily clock?
> 
> Hats off


you got me worried... I have my 4960X @ 4.8 with offset (for months now)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, well I paid the price for it.
> Oh just noticed I failed my edit, the daily 1372/1900 scored 21559.
> That 22k,finally, was with 1398/1950.
> 
> Weird that I can't get my 1411mhz in Sli and 1450mhz on my best card, could be driver related but since I score better, it's ok.


Try this... 1400+ on each card individually...

Max together is about 1300


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please for 4x GPU









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 giggles -- SCORE *33400*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4425075


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please for 4x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 giggles -- SCORE *33400*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4425075


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X @4.8 -- GTX 980 SLI 1537/1930 MHz -- 25025

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3064346


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @4.8 -- GTX 980 SLI 1537/1930 MHz -- 25025
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3064346










\
*! New First Place !*


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

AHN JONG HYUN -- 5960X @4.8 -- GTX 980 SLI 1413/2103 mhz --25355

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3095805



THANK YOU..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> AHN JONG HYUN -- 5960X @4.8 -- GTX 980 SLI 1413/2103 mhz --25355
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3095805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU..


Great score









Which 980's and is it stock bios?
And what did they boost to?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which 980's and is it stock bios?
> And what did they boost to?


980 g1 gaming,,..

stock bios.

Where can i find custom bios?

thank you..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> AHN JONG HYUN -- 5960X @4.8 -- GTX 980 SLI 1413/2103 mhz --25355
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3095805
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU..




*Please read the instructions in Post#1
Your entry is missing several required elements
For a 1st place run, you should know better. One time gratuity.*


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X @5.1 -- GTX 980 SLI 1552/2005 MHz -- 25545

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3110914


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @5.1 -- GTX 980 SLI 1552/2005 MHz -- 25545
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3110914


good score..









5960x 51 good

c13 1t gogo...

and


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> good score..
> 
> 5960x 51 good
> 
> cache 46?
> ram 3000?


Thanks








Cache 46 yes and Ram at 3200


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cache 46 yes and Ram at 3200


i modded g1 custom bios..yesterday...

1592 on air...good bios...

let us modding bios.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cache 46 yes and Ram at 3200


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> i modded g1 custom bios..yesterday...
> 
> 1592 on air...good bios...
> 
> let us modding bios.


Still on stock bios, can't do more than 1552 max


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Still on stock bios, can't do more than 1552 max


yes~

it is time to modding custom bios...~!!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @5.1 -- GTX 980 SLI 1552/2005 MHz -- 25545
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3110914


3d benchmarking an 8 core at freaking 5100...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @5.1 -- GTX 980 SLI 1552/2005 MHz -- 25545
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3110914












Really wanna see 4K Heaven and Valley!


----------



## Mydog

Wrong thread


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Wrong thread


no it's not.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no it's not.


To post 3dm11 results it is


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> To post 3dm11 results it is


lol.


----------



## XanderCr3ws

XanderCr3ws --- i7-2600k -- crossfire r9-290-- Firestrike score 17305
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3149744


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderCr3ws*
> 
> XanderCr3ws --- i7-2600k -- crossfire r9-290-- Firestrike score 17305
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3149744
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mydog

Update:

Mydog -- 5960X @5.2 -- GTX 980 SLI 1552/2047 MHz -- 25907

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3157628


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @5.2 -- GTX 980 SLI 1552/2047 MHz -- 25907
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3157628


----------



## bond32

Heres a run:

bond32 4790k @ 5.0 ghz 4x290x's @ 1260/1352

Tess Modified... 25982

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4732769?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Heres a run:
> bond32 4790k @ 5.0 ghz 4x290x's @ 1260/1352
> Tess Modified... 25982
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4732769?


----------



## spacin9

Current top Firestrike i7 4790K (4.9 GHz) run for GTX 970 SLI (with 344.75 drivers) 1615 mhz / 4100 mhz : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4762481



Vaild result with 344.65 drivers same settings:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Current top Firestrike i7 4790K (4.9 GHz) run for GTX 970 SLI (with 344.75 drivers) 1615 mhz / 4100 mhz : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4762481
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaild result with 344.65 drivers same settings:


19508 is perfectly acceptable... after providing a dataline:
*
Entry Format:
Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score
Screenshot
Verification URL*

see post #1


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 19508 is perfectly acceptable... after providing a dataline:
> *
> Entry Format:
> Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score
> Screenshot
> Verification URL*
> 
> see post #1


I think my submission was appropriate. I gave all the pertinent information. I'm not revising it. Consider the post moot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I think my submission was appropriate. I gave all the pertinent information. I'm not revising it. Consider the post moot.


okay. Your call.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay. Your call.


----------



## Jpmboy

He'd have a different view if he was digging up the info and entering it.


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2 -- 5960X @4.5 -- GTX 980 SLI 1583 boost/1953 MHz -- 23578 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3260460


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Carlhil2 -- 5960X @4.5 -- GTX 980 SLI 1583 boost/1953 MHz -- 23578
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3260460


----------



## vlps5122

5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 -- 27143 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4797061


----------



## carlhil2

Carlhil2 -- 5960X @4.6 -- GTX 980 SLI 1583 boost/2003 MHz -- 24559 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3293769


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Sli --- 25332

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3285677


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Carlhil2 -- 5960X @4.6 -- GTX 980 SLI 1583 boost/2003 MHz -- 24559
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3293769











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Sli --- 25332
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3285677


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


u miss mine right above carhill


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 -- 27143 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4797061
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Thx. Don't know how I could miss that entry.








! Top 10 !


----------



## hotrod717

I really need to go x99.

hotrod717 [email protected] 5.2 290xLighning x2 1278/1555 - P22004


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I really need to go x99.
> 
> hotrod717 [email protected] 5.2 290xLighning x2 1278/1555 - P22004











Fished out your validation link
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4867519


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fished out your validation link
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4867519


Sorry bud


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 26018

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3388549


----------



## Vici0us

i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz - ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Hero, 4X4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT @ 1866mhz - X2 R9 290's 1150 / 1350
Firestrike - 16654
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4379678?


3D11 - 21237
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8834504


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz - ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Hero, 4X4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT @ 1866mhz - X2 R9 290's 1150 / 1350
> Firestrike - 16654
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4379678?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D11 - 21237
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8834504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wrong thread. HERE


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz - ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Hero, 4X4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT @ 1866mhz - X2 R9 290's 1150 / 1350
> Firestrike - 16654
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4379678?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D11 - 21237
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8834504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong thread. HERE
Click to expand...

Sorry about that. I was up for too many hours.


----------



## Joa3d43

...new 2x, 3x entries for these cards









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 2x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 26943*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5054855



*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 3x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 32070*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5045975


----------



## Pikaru

PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.7ghz -- 2x 980 Strix 1590/2000 -- 23285

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5077471?


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- i7 920 @ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's 1170/1400 -- 15193



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3516054


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new 2x, 3x entries for these cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 2x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 26943*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5054855
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 3x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 32070*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5045975











Benchmark Update Needed?
Your recent entries are the only ones with this in-bench notification
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> PikaruNinja -- 5960X @ 4.7ghz -- 2x 980 Strix 1590/2000 -- 23285
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5077471?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- i7 920 @ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's 1170/1400 -- 15193
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3516054


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmark Update Needed?
> Your recent entries are the only ones with this in-bench notification[/CENTER]
> 
> -snip-


...this is getting old







...per below, the benchmark is the latest version / same you're running; the notification refers to adding 'FS Ultra' via Steam which I have on another bench drive









FS


FSE


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...this is getting old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...per below, the benchmark is the latest version / same you're running; the notification refers to adding 'FS Ultra' via Steam which I have on another bench drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {snip}


I know it's a valid run - that's why it was accepted.








erm- well yeah, explaining in-bench "anomalies and warnings" is getting old.


----------



## MunneY

Just a little FYI.

On sale for $5 on Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


----------



## hammer slicer

hi guys this is some initial testing of my new rig , not sure but i might have made the top 30









Entry Format:
Member Name: batpanda
Processor
Name Intel Core i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Threading 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 12 Threads
Frequency 3805.92 MHz (38 * 100.16 MHz)

GPU Name
GPU TypeNVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (540 MHz)
VRAM Size 4095 MB (3505 MHz)
GPU #2 Type NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980
Score:
18761
Screenshot:
Verification URL : http://valid.x86.fr/i41pwp

http://valid.x86.fr/i41pwp

bench.PNG 621k .PNG file


----------



## hammer slicer

also here is the gpu validation url http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=msb8r


----------



## Viking396

Well, got my SLI configured and installed the latest driver that just came out today and got this.... nuts. Does anybody know how long it takes them to get caught up?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammer slicer*
> 
> hi guys this is some initial testing of my new rig , not sure but i might have made the top 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entry Format:
> Member Name: batpanda
> Processor
> Name Intel Core i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz
> Threading 1 CPU - 6 Cores - 12 Threads
> Frequency 3805.92 MHz (38 * 100.16 MHz)
> 
> GPU Name
> GPU TypeNVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 (540 MHz)
> VRAM Size 4095 MB (3505 MHz)
> GPU #2 Type NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980
> Score:
> 18761
> Screenshot:
> Verification URL : http://valid.x86.fr/i41pwp
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/i41pwp
> 
> bench.PNG 621k .PNG file











Please see Page 1 for proper Entry format
_One-time gratuity_
OCN Username --- [email protected] GHz --- GPU(s) --- Score
Screenshot
Validation URL (futuremark, not cpuZ)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Well, got my SLI configured and installed the latest driver that just came out today and got this.... nuts. Does anybody know how long it takes them to get caught up?


acceptable here - you just need to post an Entry


----------



## lilchronic

Lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti sli @ 1254 / 1850 - FS 19276
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5284115


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti sli @ 1254 / 1850 - FS 19276
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5284115


----------



## MunneY

Welp..

This is pretty much all I can muster with the setup... This new 5960x is pretty bad. Im only REALLY stable at 4.4ghz @ 1.3v

MunneY -- 5960x @4.5ghz -- GTX Titan SLI @ 1162/1702 -- 19306

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5394431


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see Page 1 for proper Entry format
> _One-time gratuity_
> OCN Username --- [email protected] GHz --- GPU(s) --- Score
> Screenshot
> Validation URL (futuremark, not cpuZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acceptable here - you just need to post an Entry


Sounds good, I'll re-run and post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Welp..
> 
> This is pretty much all I can muster with the setup... This new 5960x is pretty bad. Im only REALLY stable at 4.4ghz @ 1.3v
> 
> MunneY -- 5960x @4.5ghz -- GTX Titan SLI @ 1162/1702 -- 19306
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5394431











That's my fear of beginning the hunt for a better 5960X - may take 5 or more to trip over a good one.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my fear of beginning the hunt for a better 5960X - may take 5 or more to trip over a good one.


I'd be talking to the @Silicon Lottery then... Because I'm debating selling this one, taking a loss and buying a better chip.

EDIT.

PST... Jo's top score is 26k, not 29


----------



## Viking396

Nice stable run, I believe she has more in her though...

Viking396 -- i7-5820k @ 4.6 -- GTX 980 1514/1760 Score 22832
Fire Strike Setting - Default
CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.x86.fr/aizaef
Fire Strike Validation - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5460807


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> Nice stable run, I believe she has more in her though...
> 
> Fire Strike Setting - Default
> CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.x86.fr/aizaef
> Fire Strike Validation - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5460807











Nice Graphix score!!


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> 
> *Entry Format:
> Member Name --- Processor --- GPU Name --- XXXXX Score
> Screenshot
> Verification URL*


I knew I jumped the gun,, I forgot the info portion, doh. I edited the post for resubmission.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viking396*
> 
> I knew I jumped the gun,, I forgot the info portion, doh. I edited the post for resubmission.


thanks!


----------



## Viking396

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks!


Number 11, no complaints! Also just added the Corsair K95 RGB keyboard, this machine is really starting to shape up!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 Strix -- 31244

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3546098

__________________________________________________________________


----------



## Joa3d43

new GPU entry

*Joa3d43* - 5960X / 5.1G - 4x 980 Classified 1724 / 2175 - *SCORE 35736*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5847007?


----------



## fragamemnon

Posting here only for the Graphics score, my 3570k isn't doing the 290s justice in this benchmark.









*fragamemnon || i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz || 2x PowerColor R9 290 1226/1250 submerged || 15749*

_Graphics score 25046._



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5849346?

P.S. This is a TeamViewer run from work...busy day.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Posting here only for the Graphics score, my 3570k isn't doing the 290s justice in this benchmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fragamemnon || i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz || 2x PowerColor R9 290 1226/1250 submerged || 15749*
> _Graphics score 25046._
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5849346?
> P.S. This is a TeamViewer run from work...busy day.











lol - yeah, busy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> new GPU entry
> 
> *Joa3d43* - 5960X / 5.1G - 4x 980 Classified 1724 / 2175 - *SCORE 35736*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5847007?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - yeah, busy


I might have something coming up soon.








Sadly, it will still be the 3570k that powers it.

Another very busy morning.

Edit:

*fragamemnon || i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz || 2x PowerColor R9 290 1238/1350 submerged || 17330*



*fragamemnon || i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz || 2x PowerColor R9 290 1238/1375 submerged || 17455*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4042311

27,806 graphics score... Someone lend me a decent enthusiast i7 for a couple of runs, please.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I might have something coming up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it will still be the 3570k that powers it.
> Another very busy morning.
> 
> Edit:
> *fragamemnon || i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz || 2x PowerColor R9 290 1238/1350 submerged || 17330*
> 
> *fragamemnon || i5-3570k @ 4.8GHz || 2x PowerColor R9 290 1238/1375 submerged || 17455*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4042311
> 27,806 graphics score... Someone lend me a decent enthusiast i7 for a couple of runs, please.











You have an "Unrecognized Processor"









If you have the advanced key for 3D Mark, try Ultra - cpu is much less impactfull.


----------



## fragamemnon

Yes, I've given up on battling this error. I have the hardware info collection module installed, its service up and running, I have all the prerequisites installed, and I still get that error. It sucks.

Also yeah, I bench Ultra too, but this thread isn't the Ultra runs. I'll have a go there, too. Still, this i5 hinders the score by a wide margin.


----------



## MunneY

*MunneY -- 5960x @ 4.5ghz -- 3 EVGA GTX 980s @ 1480/2000mhz -- 22558*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5908349?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> *MunneY -- 5960x @ 4.5ghz -- 3 EVGA GTX 980s @ 1480/2000mhz -- 22558*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5908349?


----------



## metal409

metal409 -- 3930k @ 5.0Ghz -- 2x MSI GTX 980 -- 22037

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4113097


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal409*
> 
> metal409 -- 3930k @ 5.0Ghz -- 2x MSI GTX 980 -- 22037
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4113097











!! Top 30 !!


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

mAnBrEaTh --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- 2 x MSI 970 1607 / 1975 --- 19548

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5968423


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> mAnBrEaTh --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- 2 x MSI 970 1607 / 1975 --- 19548
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5968423


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N --- X5650 @ 4.19 GHz --- 3 x HD 7950's 1170 / 1400 --- 16610

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6033955


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N --- X5650 @ 4.19 GHz --- 3 x HD 7950's 1170 / 1400 --- 16610
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6033955


----------



## T0B5T3R

T0B5T3R --- Intel i7-5930K --- GTX 980 --- 22236 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6084183


----------



## Vici0us

Little update: i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz / X2 R9 290's / Score - 16802
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4188538


----------



## lilchronic

Lilchronic 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - 780ti sli 1306Mhz / 1853Mhz - 20132
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6088752


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> T0B5T3R --- Intel i7-5930K --- GTX 980 --- 22236 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6084183


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
Need a screen shot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Little update: i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz / X2 R9 290's / Score - 16802
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4188538











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Lilchronic 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - 780ti sli 1306Mhz / 1853Mhz - 20132
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6088752


----------



## T0B5T3R

T0B5T3R --- Intel i7-5930K --- GTX 980 --- 22236 Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6084183


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T0B5T3R*
> 
> T0B5T3R --- Intel i7-5930K --- GTX 980 --- 22236 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6084183


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 KP -- 26833 27165

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4238021

_______________
Updated


----------



## rluker5

rluker5 - [email protected] - 2 780ti dc2oc - 1215/1760 - 18657

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6515581


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 5960X @ 5.0 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1534/2055 MHz -- 30672

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4520844


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rluker5*
> 
> rluker5 - [email protected] - 2 780ti dc2oc - 1215/1760 - 18657
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6515581











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 5960X @ 5.0 GHz -- 2x TitanX 1534/2055 MHz -- 30672
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4520844


----------



## smackaholic

smackaholic --- 2600K @ 4.7GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI --- 17258

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4581570



...man, this older system is really gimping the Titan x cards...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smackaholic*
> 
> smackaholic --- 2600K @ 4.7GHz --- 2x Titan X SLI --- 17258
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4581570
> 
> 
> ...man, this older system is really gimping the Titan x cards...











it's not the system - your graphics score is very low - no OC on the cards.


----------



## smackaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's not the system - your graphics score is very low - no OC on the cards.


True, I left everything at stock (1002/1753). Haven't tried over clocking it yet. I did look at other results on 3DMark and the top score for a 2600k was 21,581 running the Titans @ 1,202/1853, where as a 5960X running the Titans at stock got 27,237. So I can definitely go higher with a GPU OC but looks like not as much as a CPU/Mobo upgrade. But I'll see how much I can push it without frying the card using the stock air cooling.

I do plan on getting some EK water blocks for the Titans and adding it to my loop. I used to have a pair of AMD 6970's in the loop previously. Thanks for adding the result and will post again with some GPU OC scores.


----------



## Vici0us

Played around a bit more with my Crossfire R9 290's and managed to get quiet a bit higher score. I also saw a guy with i7 3770K w/ X2 GTX 980's. It feels good to beat that kinda setup.

Vici0us - - - i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz - - - X2 R9 290's @ 1132 | 1465 - - - 17273

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4752148


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Played around a bit more with my Crossfire R9 290's and managed to get quiet a bit higher score. I also saw a guy with i7 3770K w/ X2 GTX 980's. It feels good to beat that kinda setup.
> 
> Vici0us - - - i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz - - - X2 R9 290's @ 1132 | 1465 - - - 17273
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4752148


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- [email protected] -- 4x GTX Titan X 1534-2028 40480

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4791738


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- [email protected] -- 4x GTX Titan X 1534-2028 40480
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4791738


----------



## Cannon19932006

Cannon19932006 - - - [email protected] - - - 2x GTX 970 1354 | 3505 - - - 12378

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7056050


----------



## Maxxamillion

Maxxamillion - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1538 MHz - 2025 MHz - Score = 28192

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7073383?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> Maxxamillion - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1538 MHz - 2025 MHz - Score = 28192
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7073383?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.6GHz --- 4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme 2133MHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1306MHz / 3746MHz --- PScore - 20,998*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4934376



This is just about the absolute max I can get on my OG Titans. Maybe can get a 100 more points or so but scraping the barrel. Still, pretty happy with this score...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 - 2way SLI Titan @ 1333mhz, 7000mhz - 21517

Eric made me run this benchmark,







I run my games with these settings, could probably go higher to trade blows with 970s, but I'm addicted to GTA right now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7132051


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric --- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.6GHz --- 4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme 2133MHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC @ 1306MHz / 3746MHz --- PScore - 20,998*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4934376
> 
> 
> 
> This is just about the absolute max I can get on my OG Titans. Maybe can get a 100 more points or so but scraping the barrel. Still, pretty happy with this score...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 - 2way SLI Titan @ 1333mhz, 7000mhz - 21517
> 
> Eric made me run this benchmark,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run my games with these settings, could probably go higher to trade blows with 970s, but I'm addicted to GTA right now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7132051











Nice job guys - I sure wish the TitanX could be unlocked - pretty boring as is frankly. In fairness to other entries... both screenshots are sub-par.








Nothing like Vintage racing... no really, I'm serious.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, I totally forgot you are supposed to put all the other stuff in the screenshot! Lol, our scores are so insignificant these days I doubt anybody will make much of a fuss!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I totally forgot you are supposed to put all the other stuff in the screenshot! Lol, our scores are so insignificant these days I doubt anybody will make much of a fuss!










rusty, that's all. But, that's quite the score with OG Titans.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job guys - I sure wish the TitanX could be unlocked - pretty boring as is frankly. In fairness to other entries... both screenshots are sub-par.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like Vintage racing... no really, I'm serious.


Sorry, been a while since my last firestrike run/ post.

*GTX 970 owners*, I'm coming to get you.









LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 - 2 way SLI Titan @ 1372mhz, 7000mhz - *21563*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7138725

I think I included a proper screen shot this time


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Sorry, been a while since my last firestrike run/ post.
> 
> *GTX 970 owners*, I'm coming to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 5960x @ 4.5 - 2 way SLI Titan @ 1372mhz, 7000mhz - *21563*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7138725
> 
> I think I included a proper screen shot this time


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.4GHz -- 3x GTX 980 Matrix 1850 / 2150 -- 36162



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082635


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.4GHz -- 3x GTX 980 Matrix 1850 / 2150 -- 36162
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082635


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.6GHz -- 2x Titan X 1530 / 2028 -- 32798



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5154475


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.6GHz -- 2x Titan X 1530 / 2028 -- 32798
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5154475












Sorry - I musta closed this tab and didn't notice.


----------



## koc6

Hi guys, I just run fire strike 1.1 benchmark basic.
My score seems low comparing to you guys,

These my results;

i7-4790K @ stock -- 2x GTX 980 ti msi gaming @ stock speed -- 19899
i7-4790K @ stock and GPUs OC to @1450 core my score 20328

Is it low or good result ?


----------



## Kimir

With the cpu at stock, seems good to me.


----------



## koc6

Thank you. I will try to push my cards more and chick my result, I have to in the top 30


----------



## remmer29

What should I do to improve my total score in 3DMark 13 Extreme?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5411674


----------



## Kimir

your score is about right.
Single card top30 is here btw.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> your score is about right.
> Single card top30 is here btw.


I cant compare my result with the list cause I use just the basic version, I will buy the extreme and check my result again.
Thank you


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Im new to this site but here is my own old pc whit an I7 920 and two GTX 970.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5018467


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> Im new to this site but here is my own old pc whit an I7 920 and two GTX 970.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5018467


Welcome to OCN !

Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Oh i see. Sorry but im not doing a new firestrike now. I will wait to 2016 where i planning to get at new pc. The CPU is old and sense it has being overclokket for the last 3 years i am beginnig to be unsecure about what life spand it has left in it. Not that it is unstable or something like that, but oc is briging the life spand Down.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7873117

GnarlyCharlie-- 5960X @ 4.5 ----2X TitanX @1460/7604---- 28461 Score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7873117
> 
> GnarlyCharlie-- 5960X @ 4.5 ----2X TitanX @1460/7604---- 28461 Score


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Made a new run så hope this is accepted.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7893223?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> Made a new run så hope this is accepted.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7893223?


i need a data line to make a spreadsheet entry. PLEASE read Post#1


----------



## MacG32

MacG32-- 5930K @ 4.7 ---- 4x GTX 980s @ 1365/1768 ---- 27517

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5524427


----------



## paulbaird87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> MacG32-- 5930K @ 4.7 ---- 4x GTX 980s @ 1365/1768 ---- 27517
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5524427


Hi everyone







, this is my first post on OCN. Macg32 looks like your system is a good one to compare to. Your graphics score is huge with the 4x sli but what was your single 980 graphics score, would be good to compare the scaling between sli and crossfire. Also looks like your 5930 clocks better than my 5820 though I have never tried over volting to 1.42v, were your temps ok with that voltage?
Anyway this my most recent run on my new Tri Fire setup (295X2 + 290X)

Fire Strike 25209

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5519362


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulbaird87*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is my first post on OCN. Macg32 looks like your system is a good one to compare to. Your graphics score is huge with the 4x sli but what was your single 980 graphics score, would be good to compare the scaling between sli and crossfire. Also looks like your 5930 clocks better than my 5820 though I have never tried over volting to 1.42v, were your temps ok with that voltage?


Welcome to OCN!







My overclock was actually off, but thank you. There are a lot of single cards listed here for comparison. Your 5820 can probably overclock better than my 5930. You can check overclocks here. I'm watercooled, so my temperatures always stay pretty low. I'll get a BSoD or a driver failure before my temps get too hot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulbaird87*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is my first post on OCN. Macg32 looks like your system is a good one to compare to. Your graphics score is huge with the 4x sli but what was your single 980 graphics score, would be good to compare the scaling between sli and crossfire. Also looks like your 5930 clocks better than my 5820 though I have never tried over volting to 1.42v, were your temps ok with that voltage?
> Anyway this my most recent run on my new Tri Fire setup (295X2 + 290X)
> 
> Fire Strike 25209
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5519362


nice score!! But I need a dataline to make a spreadsheet entry. Please read post#1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> MacG32-- 5930K @ 4.7 ---- 4x GTX 980s @ 1365/1768 ---- 27517
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5524427


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Third time is the lucky one i hope. So if i have understand the roles right it need to be like this.

SkylineGTR34-- 920 @ 4.3 ---- 2 x GTX 970s @ 1312/1919 ---- 16384

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7989484?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I think you got it!

Still alive!

GnarlyCharlie-- i7-5960X @ 4.6-- 2X TitanX @ 1510/7712-- 29225

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7995486


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> Third time is the lucky one i hope. So if i have understand the roles right it need to be like this.
> SkylineGTR34-- 920 @ 4.3 ---- 2 x GTX 970s @ 1312/1919 ---- 16384
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7989484?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I think you got it!
> 
> *Still alive!*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie-- i7-5960X @ 4.6-- 2X TitanX @ 1510/7712-- 29225
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7995486












Huh? New cpu or it was never dead?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Huh? New cpu or it was never dead?


It never died, just got a few seconds of extreme overvoltage. I had doubts that it'd ever be able to do much but surf the web after that, but it seems to be hanging in there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It never died, just got a few seconds of extreme overvoltage. I had doubts that it'd ever be able to do much but surf the web after that, but it seems to be hanging in there.


cool - just rounded out a few rough cuts in the etching a bit.


----------



## szeged

anyone have any ideas why my score is so low?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8109717

ive tried bumping the cpu to 4.8, didnt help other than the physics score. gpu actual speeds are 1455/2003. ive been messing around with settings all day and nothing is really helping them out.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Have you tried running it with Win 8?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Have you tried running it with Win 8?


Don't have a copy on hand or I would try that. Only have xp Vista 7 and 10







. I can't think of what else could possibly be causing the problem. I've optimized NVCP for benching and all that jazz, comparing my score to similar clocked systems and my scores are lacking a good 12k or so on the graphics score. I'll try to get my hands on a copy of Windows 8 and try again.


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1-- i7-4790k @ 4.7-- TitanX SLi @ 1405/8000-- 24024
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6017864


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x 4.5 - 2x SLI 980ti Classy 1550mhz, 7900mem - *27311*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8626385


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1-- i7-4790k @ 4.7-- TitanX SLi @ 1405/8000-- 24024
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6017864
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana -- 5960x 4.5 - 2x SLI 980ti Classy 1550mhz, 7900mem - *27311*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8626385











*#5*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] - 2 GTX Titan SLI ---- 30174

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4596251

should have subed this long ago.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] - 2 GTX Titan SLI ---- 30174
> 
> 
> should have subed this long ago.


That's a killer score. Congrats.


----------



## caliking420

*caliKing420 - - 4790k @ 4.6Ghz - - MSI 980Ti 6G SLI - - 22364*


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5837319


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> That's a killer score. Congrats.


He just couldn't stand seeing me in 3rd


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1-- i7-4790k @ 4.75-- TitanX SLi @ 1405/8000-- 24290
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6041673


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] - 2 GTX Titan SLI ---- 30174
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4596251
> 
> should have subed this long ago.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> *caliKing420 - - 4790k @ 4.6Ghz - - MSI 980Ti 6G SLI - - 22364*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5837319











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> He just couldn't stand seeing me in 3rd










nah - it's been on the HOF since April.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1-- i7-4790k @ 4.75-- TitanX SLi @ 1405/8000-- 24290
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6041673
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## techjesse

techjesse - 5960X @ 5.0GHz - R9 280X QuadFire 1217/1719 ---- 29552 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6060414


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> techjesse - 5960X @ 5.0GHz - R9 280X QuadFire 1217/1719 ---- 29552 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6060414


----------



## Bride

Bride --- G3420 / 3.2Ghz --- GTX 760 N760 TF 2GD5/OC core 1241MHz / shaders 1152MHz / memory 1502MHz --- FPS 32.7 --- Score 824

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6079106


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1817 / 2003 -- 35097

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8708973


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Bride --- G3420 / 3.2Ghz --- GTX 760 N760 TF 2GD5/OC core 1241MHz / shaders 1152MHz / memory 1502MHz --- FPS 32.7 --- Score 824
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6079106


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

This thread is for Crossfire/SLI - 2 GPUs only.
You want *this thread*
And probably want to edit your dataline copy/paste from your Heaven 4.0 sub.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1817 / 2003 -- 35097
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8708973











*! New First Place !*


----------



## Bride

Sry my mistake


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Sry my mistake


np


----------



## paulbaird87

27155 in Fire Strike pulling 1300+ watts from the wall with a 1000w EVGA supernova P2.
5960x - 4.8ghz core , 4.8ghz cache
16gb Dominator Platinum - 3200mhz cl16
295x2 - 1130mhz core 1625mhz memory
290x - 1130mhz core 1625mhz memory


----------



## Kimir

Odd, your physics test doesn't reflect 4.8Ghz core/cache. 22600-22700 is what I get with 4.7Ghz core 4.4/4.5Ghz cache. 4.8/4.5Ghz gives me ~23300/23500


----------



## paulbaird87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Odd, your physics test doesn't reflect 4.8Ghz core/cache. 22600-22700 is what I get with 4.7Ghz core 4.4/4.5Ghz cache. 4.8/4.5Ghz gives me ~23300/23500


I thought that might have been the case, thank you! it might be due to in efficiencies with the cache and memory being so high! might back them off and see what i get!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulbaird87*
> 
> I thought that might have been the case, thank you! it might be due to in efficiencies with the cache and memory being so high! might back them off and see what i get!


There was an issue with physic's score being lower when running an AMD card compared to Nvidia. Not sure if this is the case still.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> There was an issue with physic's score being lower when running an AMD card compared to Nvidia. Not sure if this is the case still.


I wasn't aware of that. I know that 3DMark11 has an issue with physics score being lower when running multiple cards, but didn't knew about Firestrike.
Shush, get it together Futuremark!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I wasn't aware of that. I know that 3DMark11 has an issue with physics score being lower when running multiple cards, but didn't knew about Firestrike.
> Shush, get it together Futuremark!


The 3DM11 trick is to downclock the CPU to around 4.8-5G's for the first .5 seconds then jump it back up to max clocks. This only applies when running > 1 GPU


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> The 3DM11 trick is to downclock the CPU to around 4.8-5G's for the first .5 seconds then jump it back up to max clocks. This only applies when running > 1 GPU


Well, I don't bench at the high of a clock, so I should do 4.6 at the beginning of the bench (the physics test only I assume) and set set back my 4.7Ghz. Not sure I can do that with the R4E, no OC panel or hotkeys to do that on that board that I remember of.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, I don't bench at the high of a clock, so I should do 4.6 at the beginning of the bench (the physics test only I assume) and set set back my 4.7Ghz. Not sure I can do that with the R4E, no OC panel or hotkeys to do that on that board that I remember of.


AISuite may have a profile option, not sure as it's been a while since I've used it.


----------



## Vellinious

Vellinious -- 5820k @ 4.7 -- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1607 / 1998 -- 21,193

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963608


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulbaird87*
> 
> 27155 in Fire Strike pulling 1300+ watts from the wall with a 1000w EVGA supernova P2.
> 5960x - 4.8ghz core , 4.8ghz cache
> 16gb Dominator Platinum - 3200mhz cl16
> 295x2 - 1130mhz core 1625mhz memory
> 290x - 1130mhz core 1625mhz memory


??no validation link.
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
AMD drivers have been doing "poorly" in FM physics score for quite some time. Same effect with my 295x2.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vellinious -- 5820k @ 4.7 -- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1607 / 1998 -- 21,193
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Arne Saknussemm --- 5960X --- 2x TitanX --- 30087



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8843830


----------



## skkane

skkane -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 2x 980 Ti @ 1510 / 7572 -- 27142



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6159980


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Arne Saknussemm --- 5960X --- 2x TitanX --- 30087
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8843830











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> skkane -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 2x 980 Ti @ 1510 / 7572 -- 27142
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6159980












sorry for the belated update.


----------



## Vellinious

UPDATE: Vellinious -- 5820k @ 4.7 -- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1606 / 2001 -- 21,214

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6273851


----------



## gqneon

gqneon --- 5820k --- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI --- 30545 Score


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8983367


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> UPDATE: Vellinious -- 5820k @ 4.7 -- 2 x EVGA 970 FTW @ 1606 / 2001 -- 21,214
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6273851
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> img]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2613162/[/img]











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon --- 5820k --- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI --- 30545 Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8983367












@paulbaird87 - need a validation link for your 27,115 sub. Will be removed in 1 week.


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4GHz -- 780 Ti 2x SLI 1206/1750 1.212V -- 17999

The Cpu is holding it back a bit, a few hundred extra MHz will fix that though.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6327923


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4GHz -- 780 Ti 2x SLI 1206/1750 1.212V -- 17999
> 
> The Cpu is holding it back a bit, a few hundred extra MHz will fix that though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6327923











Try FSU - less cpu impact


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try FSU - less cpu impact


That's a good idea, I'll do both Extreme and Ultra later.


----------



## BrawndoQC

Brawndoqc -- 6700K @ 4.8GHZ -- 980 Ti 2x SLI -- 25028

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7174547


----------



## BrawndoQC

Re-run..

Brawndoqc -- 6700K @ 4.9GHZ -- 980 Ti 2x SLI @ 1493/2010 -- 25247

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7176416


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> Re-run..
> 
> Brawndoqc -- 6700K @ 4.9GHZ -- 980 Ti 2x SLI @ 1493/2010 -- 25247
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7176416


----------



## caliking420

caliking420----5820k @ 4.4ghz--- 2x MSI 980Ti 6G @ 1379/stock--- 24001



updated with memory tab


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Playing around with the worst 3570k ever and a 980ti











Edit oops wrong place


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> caliking420----5820k @ 4.4ghz--- 2x MSI 980Ti 6G @ 1379/stock--- 24001
> 
> updated with memory tab


----------



## ssiperko

Sign me up
ssiperko --- Intel 5960x --- 980Ti Classified & 980Ti G1 --- 28502 Score clocked at 1563/4200 although GPU-Z says otherwise for some reason.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7564889

SS


----------



## WillieVT

Willie V. --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA 980 Ti SLI --- P24086



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10815286

Thanks
Willie V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Sign me up
> ssiperko --- Intel 5960x --- 980Ti Classified & 980Ti G1 --- 28502 Score clocked at 1563/4200 although GPU-Z says otherwise for some reason.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7564889
> 
> SS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> Willie V. --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA 980 Ti SLI --- P24086
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10815286
> 
> Thanks
> Willie V.


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- 5960x @ 4.9GHz --- (2) EVGA 980 Ti SLI --- 27470


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- 5960x @ 4.9GHz --- (2) EVGA 980 Ti SLI --- 27470


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450 - 4x FuryX 1105/570 --- 5960x 4.7ghz -- 35292 *tess mod
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11438254


edited for data missing


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450 - 3x FuryX 1140/570 --- 5960x 4.7ghz -- 33468 *tess mod
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11493585


----------



## scc28

scc28 --- 3930k --- gtx980 sli --- 19666


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- P25157



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11514353

Thanks
Willie V.


----------



## scc28

scc28 --- 3930k --- gtx980 sli --- 19666

www.3dmark.com/3dm/11511051



forgot the linky!!










thanks Simon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450 - 4x FuryX 1105/570 --- 5960x 4.7ghz -- 35292 *tess mod
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11438254
> 
> 
> edited for data missing











*! New Third Place !*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450 - 3x FuryX 1140/570 --- 5960x 4.7ghz -- 33468 *tess mod
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11493585











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT --- 5820K @ 4.4GHz --- 2 x EVGA GTX 980 Ti SLI --- P25157
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11514353
> 
> Thanks
> Willie V.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> scc28 --- 3930k --- gtx980 sli --- 19666
> 
> www.3dmark.com/3dm/11511051
> 
> 
> 
> forgot the linky!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Simon


----------



## gbrilliantq

GbrilliantQ - - 5820k @ 4.8ghz - - 2x EVGA 980Ti 6G @ 1506/2001 - - 26688

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8316627


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq*
> 
> GbrilliantQ - - 5820k @ 4.8ghz - - 2x EVGA 980Ti 6G @ 1506/2001 - - 26688
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8316627











Nice!!


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- 5960x / 4,900 MHz --- GTX 980 Ti 2-Way SLI 1540/1990 --- 29,756

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8374857

**Update**

done12many2 --- 5960x / 4,900 MHz --- GTX 980 Ti 2-Way SLI 1545/2013 --- *29,946*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- 5960x / 4,900 MHz --- GTX 980 Ti 2-Way SLI 1540/1990 --- 29,756
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8374857
> 
> **Update**
> 
> done12many2 --- 5960x / 4,900 MHz --- GTX 980 Ti 2-Way SLI 1545/2013 --- *29,946*


----------



## un-nefer

Not even close to the top 30, but wanted to give Firestrike a go before I upgrade my cards and rig









un-nefer --- 2600K @ 4GHz --- Z68 Mobo --- 2 x Palit GTX 680 Ti SLI --- Firestrike --- 10632
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9702543


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Not even close to the top 30, but wanted to give Firestrike a go before I upgrade my cards and rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> un-nefer --- 2600K @ 4GHz --- Z68 Mobo --- 2 x Palit GTX 680 Ti SLI --- Firestrike --- 10632
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9702543











*! New 161st Place !*


----------



## Vellinious

Graphics scores are still suffering a bit....settings have changed with the new board and processor. Need to get some updated runs done with it.

Vellinious -- 6950X -- 980ti sli -- 30333

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9563841


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *! New 161st Place !*


That's awesomeman hahaha. Thanks for adding it









I'd love to know the secret for getting 15K with 2x GTX680's. They must be running at 1300Mhz or something


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir - [email protected] - Sli GTX 680 - 15257
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/746726


15K with 680's is awesome Kimir. How much volts do you need for your 680's to run @ 1329Mhz? Also, what kind of temps are you hitting?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> 15K with 680's is awesome Kimir. How much volts do you need for your 680's to run @ 1329Mhz? Also, what kind of temps are you hitting?


The real clock are not 1329 but 1460Mhz as you can see in 3Dmark validation link, that score was the fastest on HWbot for a while until 2 bastard use 5960X with their 680 to beat me (and I still own the best graphic score by a good margin there); I remember back then I was fighting against Menthol to that one.








Anyway, the voltage was modified via artmoney, like you can see the 213mV offset in AB is not possible unless you have the Pro bencher version of it, that I never got my hands on. I don't remember the exact figure, but it was in the 1.4v range and that's for bench only, the card run at 1372Mhz daily, those cards are great.
That rig is not running (and haven't run in more than a year) as I have the watercooling in maintenance for a long time now.
I might take the 2 cards on put them on the 5960X rig and take my place back someday


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The real clock are not 1329 but 1460Mhz as you can see in 3Dmark validation link, that score was the fastest on HWbot for a while until 2 bastard use 5960X with their 680 to beat me (and I still own the best graphic score by a good margin there); I remember back then I was fighting against Menthol to that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the voltage was modified via artmoney, like you can see the 213mV offset in AB is not possible unless you have the Pro bencher version of it, that I never got my hands on. I don't remember the exact figure, but it was in the 1.4v range and that's for bench only, the card run at 1372Mhz daily, those cards are great.
> That rig is not running (and haven't run in more than a year) as I have the watercooling in maintenance for a long time now.
> *I might take the 2 cards on put them on the 5960X rig and take my place back someday*


those are great 680s... put them in the 5960X rig and regain the throne!


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The real clock are not 1329 but 1460Mhz as you can see in 3Dmark validation link, that score was the fastest on HWbot for a while until 2 bastard use 5960X with their 680 to beat me (and I still own the best graphic score by a good margin there); I remember back then I was fighting against Menthol to that one.


Unreal result regardless, and to be in top position at any time on HWBot is an achievment on its own - well done








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Anyway, the voltage was modified via artmoney, like you can see the 213mV offset in AB is not possible unless you have the Pro bencher version of it, that I never got my hands on.


Artmoney, as in the game cheat? I take it that it allowed you to "unlock" AB so you could run the higher mv? I'll have to check it out. Thx for the tip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I don't remember the exact figure, but it was in the 1.4v range and that's for bench only, the card run at 1372Mhz daily, those cards are great.


Nice OC - you were running watercooling yeah? Fullblock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That rig is not running (and haven't run in more than a year) as I have the watercooling in maintenance for a long time now. I might take the 2 cards on put them on the 5960X rig and take my place back someday


Do it


----------



## Mad Pistol

Barely in the Top 30, but I might as well post.

Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- SLI GTX 1070 FE (+170/+600) -- 23048

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14179283


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Barely in the Top 30, but I might as well post.
> 
> Mad Pistol -- i7 4790k @ 4.8Ghz -- SLI GTX 1070 FE (+170/+600) -- 23048
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14179283











*! New Top 30 !*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP Sli -- 35821

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14194983


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> those are great 680s... put them in the 5960X rig and regain the throne!


Ha!

I had him spanked in 3DM11 SLI graphics score, but my 3770K was no match for his 3930K

Me:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4253607

Kimir:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148993

Never ran Firestrike on that set up, so 3DM11 is all I got. FWIW, those were just doing 1402 core, 680 Lightnings and just AB control.

That same rig is running a 980Ti now, that's a good ol' 'puter.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP Sli -- 35821
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14194983


And then you just had to go and top-spot this benchmark...

Seriously, that's a beastly rig you've got there.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ha!
> 
> snip


Wasn't hard on 3D11, I had given up why I couldn't get anything out of it graphic score wise, I still hold my graphic score result on Firestrike and Firestrike Extreme with 680 in SLI of two cards, no LOD tweaks.
If I compare the 3D11 SLI x2 to the guys that I was against at the time, I'm way back in the leaderboard, being #26 while Menthol still hold the position #6 with the 3930K.


----------



## Menthol

Menthol 6950X @ 4600 2XTitan X Pascal 2076 = 36866



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14202462


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan XP Sli -- 35821
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14194983











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Ha!
> I had him spanked in 3DM11 SLI graphics score, but my 3770K was no match for his 3930K
> Me:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4253607
> Kimir:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7148993
> Never ran Firestrike on that set up, so 3DM11 is all I got. FWIW, those were just doing 1402 core, 680 Lightnings and just AB control.
> That same rig is running a 980Ti now, that's a good ol' 'puter.


nice... ah the days of power hungry fire-breathing graphics cards that weren't crippled by the green light!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Menthol 6950X @ 4600 2XTitan X Pascal 2076 = 36866
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14202462











*! New First Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> And then you just had to go and top-spot this benchmark...
> 
> Seriously, that's a beastly rig you've got there.


Not as beastly as this ^^ guys!


----------



## Vellinious

I'm not entirely thrilled with this result....Can't seem to crack 47k graphics score. I'll figure out the wizardry eventually.

Vellinious 6950X @ 4.4|4.5|4.6 2 X 1080 2164 / 5500 = 32584

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10643741


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm not entirely thrilled with this result....Can't seem to crack 47k graphics score. I'll figure out the wizardry eventually.
> 
> Vellinious 6950X @ 4.4|4.5|4.6 2 X 1080 2164 / 5500 = 32584
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10643741


----------



## Vellinious

Take a look at this comparison. How do you think he's getting these graphics scores? Chilled water, maybe? I've tried everything I could think of with above ambient cooling, and can't even get close.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10701935/fs/10372425


----------



## Kimir

Better card, silicon lottery and all ya know..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Better card, silicon lottery and all ya know..


I have a couple of pretty high clockers...they run amazing. It could be that he got just 2 absolutely amazing GPUs, and is running above ambient to just DESTROY every other pair of 1080s out there.

Does anyone know the name? I'd like to ask him what he did.


----------



## Kimir

The core clock seems to be the same (we never know with boost tho), but his vram clock is definitely higher in the Futuremark comparison.


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz

(2x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI

P25466



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16057200

New setup and wanted try dual sli, next week going to water and adding third Classified will retest and move up to three-way SLI.

C-YA!!!
Willie V.


----------



## Janes360

My SCORE GTX 1080 MSI GAMING X OC 2152 Mhz DDR 5X 11000Mhz

Result http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10704425

Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmz6CSb6qBg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz
> 
> (2x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI
> 
> P25466
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16057200
> 
> New setup and wanted try dual sli, next week going to water and adding third Classified will retest and move up to three-way SLI.
> 
> C-YA!!!
> Willie V.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Janes360*
> 
> My SCORE GTX 1080 MSI GAMING X OC 2152 Mhz DDR 5X 11000Mhz
> 
> Result http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10704425
> 
> Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmz6CSb6qBg


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## The EX1

The_EX1
6800k @ 4.4
3x 980 Ti HOF @ 1480/7800

31238

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16500596


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> The_EX1
> 6800k @ 4.4
> 3x 980 Ti HOF @ 1480/7800
> 31238
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16500596











coulda swore I posted this as Accepted when I added it to the table days ago...


----------



## MrFox

Here are some fresh runs I just did this evening...

HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD

Fire Strike Ultra - 10299 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11086024
Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/088jrJp.jpg



Fire Strike Extreme - 18306 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085948
Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/9pwALrQ.jpg



Fire Strike (Standard) - 28048 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085758
Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/fxmUoEq.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Here are some fresh runs I just did this evening...
> 
> HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
> 
> 1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
> 
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
> 
> 660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
> 
> 17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra - 10299 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11086024
> 
> Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/088jrJp.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme - 18306 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085948
> 
> Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/9pwALrQ.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike (Standard) - 28048 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085758
> 
> Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/fxmUoEq.jpg












I can accept the 1080P sub, you'll need to post the Ultra and Extreme:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/firestrike-ultra-top-30/0_20
http://www.overclock.net/t/1443196/firestrike-extreme-top-30

Nice Laptop!


----------



## MrFox

Thanks! I am enjoying it.

Will post those in the appropriate places. Thank you for the links.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Thanks! I am enjoying it.
> 
> Will post those in the appropriate places. Thank you for the links.


you are welcome!


----------



## DooRules

DooRules -- 6950x @ 4.653 -- 2 x Titan XP @ 2138 / 5780 37215

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11145599


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> coulda swore I posted this as Accepted when I added it to the table days ago...


No worries haha. Thanks for the update!

You do have my 6800k listed as a 5800k though. Also I have 980Tis , not 980s


----------



## johnksss

johnksss - i7 6700K @ 4.9ghz - GTX 1080N(2) - 2088MHz - 11,204Mhz - Score = 28294
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11164420


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> johnksss - i7 6700K @ 4.9ghz - GTX 1080N(2) - 2088MHz - 11,204Mhz - Score = 28294
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11164420


----------



## johnksss

Thanks.

Side note. This is a Notebook. And 1080N denotes it as a Notebook GPU.

And we don't use M for the 10 Series and up. That was dropped after the 900M Series GPU's.

Thanks.


----------



## turboskum

Hello there.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11303351


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboskum*
> 
> Hello there.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11303351












Hello, please see POST #1 in this thread for the the required dataline for a sub. one time grace.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> Thanks.
> Side note. This is a Notebook. And 1080N denotes it as a Notebook GPU.
> And we don't use M for the 10 Series and up. That was dropped after the 900M Series GPU's.
> Thanks.


"We" removed any annotation.


----------



## Vellinious

Vellinious - i7 6950X @ 4.5/4.6ghz - GTX 1080 x 2 - 2202MHz - 5500Mhz - Score = 33380

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11379496


----------



## MrFox

Here is a new Fire Strike with my HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3 notebook. I just upgraded it to 7700K and CPU clocked at 5.2GHz. GPU core clocked at 2114MHz.

Edit: MrFox - 7700K - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 28576

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11418188


----------



## dagget3450

Got my RMA 5960x back. while away decided to drop quad 390x in the water loop for some bench runs. just getting started i hope...yes a year too late and a dollar short, but might as well have fun with an odd setup.

Rather surprised at numbers and makes me wonder how far fiji has changed(drivers) since i last tested them or if 390x is just that close?

Just some quick runs before adding second psu as i am already capping this one maxed without much oc on cpu, and none on gpus lol.

Dagget3450 - 4x [email protected] - cpu [email protected] score: 31625
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17414078?


----------



## WillieVT

WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz (3x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI 27118



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16057200

New setup and wanted to try three-way SLI.

C-YA!!!
Willie V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vellinious - i7 6950X @ 4.5/4.6ghz - GTX 1080 x 2 - 2202MHz - 5500Mhz - Score = 33380
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11379496











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Here is a new Fire Strike with my HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3 notebook. I just upgraded it to 7700K and CPU clocked at 5.2GHz. GPU core clocked at 2114MHz.
> 
> 28576 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11418188


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Need a dataline
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Got my RMA 5960x back. while away decided to drop quad 390x in the water loop for some bench runs. just getting started i hope...yes a year too late and a dollar short, but might as well have fun with an odd setup.
> 
> Rather surprised at numbers and makes me wonder how far fiji has changed(drivers) since i last tested them or if 390x is just that close?
> 
> Just some quick runs before adding second psu as i am already capping this one maxed without much oc on cpu, and none on gpus lol.
> 
> Dagget3450 - 4x [email protected] - cpu [email protected] score: 31625
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17414078?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillieVT*
> 
> WillieVT ---- i7 6850K @ 4.2GHz (3x)EVGA GTX 980Ti Classifieds SLI 27118
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16057200
> 
> New setup and wanted to try three-way SLI.
> 
> C-YA!!!
> Willie V.


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Here is a new Fire Strike with my HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3 notebook. I just upgraded it to 7700K and CPU clocked at 5.2GHz. GPU core clocked at 2114MHz.
> 
> *Edit: MrFox - 7700K - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 28576*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11418188


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
> 
> Need a dataline


Sorry about that. Edited and added the data line.


----------



## dagget3450

update

Dagget3450 - 4x [email protected]/1700 - cpu [email protected] score: 32393
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17537204?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Sorry about that. Edited and added the data line.











Amazing laptop!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> update
> 
> Dagget3450 - 4x [email protected]/1700 - cpu [email protected] score: 32393
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17537204?


----------



## octiny

OCTINY -- 6950x @ 4.3GHZ -- Titan X Pascal 2x SLI @ +200//+575 -- 35388
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11626484


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> OCTINY -- 6950x @ 4.3GHZ -- Titan X Pascal 2x SLI @ +200//+575 -- 35388
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11626484











New third place!


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i7 7700k --- GTX 1080 SLI --- 29,879



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11787050


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.653 --- Titan XP Sli @ 1658 / 1445 --- 37215

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11145599


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.653 --- Titan XP Sli @ 1658 / 1445 --- 37215
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11145599


Insane ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i7 7700k --- GTX 1080 SLI --- 29,879
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11787050











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.653 --- Titan XP Sli @ 1658 / 1445 --- 37215
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11145599











*! New First Place !*


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- Titan XP @ 2088MHz -- 28046



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11750555

Gunslinger. 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- Titan XP @ 2088MHz -- 36667



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11856499


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Waiting for Ryzen benches...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Waiting for Ryzen benches...


Just a hunch here, but if it was any good for 3D benches you would have seen the results yesterday at launch.

The fact that it only set 3 "records" at launch shows how limited it's success will be.


----------



## Kimir

At least it's "cheap".


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Just a hunch here, but if it was any good for 3D benches you would have seen the results yesterday at launch.
> 
> The fact that it only set 3 "records" at launch shows how limited it's success will be.


Not expecting ridiculous or record-breaking scores, it'd just be cool to see SLI 1080s or something paired with a 1800x.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> At least it's "cheap".


Well, it is for an 8 core that performs as well as it does.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Well, it is for an 8 core that performs as well as it does.


Yeah, I've read a couple of review today and the major disappointing part to me is memory perf.
But the price and finally something to put against Intel is a good thing, now we wait for AMD to deliver with Vega and see if Intel/Nvidia drop their prices a little, or not.


----------



## Ajjlmauen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, I've read a couple of review today and the major disappointing part to me is memory perf.
> But the price and finally something to put against Intel is a good thing, now we wait for AMD to deliver with Vega and see if Intel/Nvidia drop their prices a little, or not.


Lets just say if i were to buy something new today ,and i didnt already have my 6 core i7 id get the 1800x no doubt :--D


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajjlmauen*
> 
> Lets just say if i were to buy something new today ,and i didnt already have my 6 core i7 id get the 1800x no doubt :--D


Same here. I'll be doing an 1800X build in the near future....probably move my 2 x 1080s over to it, and get a couple of 1080tis for my 6950X rig.


----------



## Tunapiano

Tunapiano --- i7 5820k @ 4.2ghz - GTX 980(2) - 1327Mhz - 1853Mhz - Score = 21789


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- Titan XP @ 2088MHz -- 28046
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11750555
> 
> Gunslinger. 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- Titan XP @ 2088MHz -- 36667
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11856499


uh.. the single gpu thread is *here*
... and this old thread's rules don't allow LOD tweaks. Sorry Gunney.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*
> 
> Tunapiano --- i7 5820k @ 4.2ghz - GTX 980(2) - 1327Mhz - 1853Mhz - Score = 21789


*Need validation link.*
please add this to your post, asap.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uh.. the single gpu thread is *here*
> ... and this old thread's rules don't allow LOD tweaks. Sorry Gunney.
> *Need validation link.*
> please add this to your post, asap.


I will get the link in a week. I'm currently on vacation out of the country.


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i7 7700k @ 5.55 GHz --- GTX 1080 SLI --- 30,694

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11890222


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- 2x Titan XP @ 2088 / 1358 -- 40045

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11928851


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- 2x Titan XP @ 2088 / 1358 -- 40045
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11928851











*! New First Place !*


----------



## Spiriva

Computer in sign:


----------



## Jbravo33

jbravo33 6850k 4.6 1080ti sli 2076/1501--32649

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12221890



edit forgot mainboard


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> jbravo33 6850k 4.6 1080ti sli 2076/1501--32649
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12221890
> 
> 
> 
> edit forgot mainboard











Nice - made the top10!


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - made the top10!


sweet! titan xp's come monday! trying to move on up! lol


----------



## Jbravo33

jbravo33 6850k 4.6 1080ti sli 2101/1553-32856
cpu is holding me back at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> jbravo33 6850k 4.6 1080ti sli 2101/1553-32856
> cpu is holding me back at this point.


need a validation link. Please read post #1 for data/sub format.


----------



## Jbravo33

oops here you go
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12284700
jbravo33 6850k 4.6 1080ti sli 2101/1553-32856


----------



## jsutter71

johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1382 --- 33778

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19247728


----------



## jsutter71

johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1382 --- 34144
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19250777


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> oops here you go
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12284700
> jbravo33 6850k 4.6 1080ti sli 2101/1553-32856











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1382 --- 33778
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19247728


dead link - rejected
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1382 --- 34144
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19250777


dead link Rejected. (why are you deleting these runs from the FutureMark database?)


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead link - rejected
> dead link Rejected. (why are you deleting these runs from the FutureMark database?)


Sorry about the dead link....I accidentally deleted it after I got a better score. I'll update


----------



## jsutter71

johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1389 --- 34381
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12328939


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2101/1389 --- 34381
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12328939











Nice score!! (and link







)


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI @ 2126 Core / 11200 Memory - Score: 28989

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12425311


----------



## M1aSocom2

m1asocom2 --- 6700k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2xgtx1070 @ 2088 / 9036 --- 25348



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19611252


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI @ 2126 Core / 11200 Memory - Score: 28989
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12425311











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> m1asocom2 --- 6700k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2xgtx1070 @ 2088 / 9036 --- 25348
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19611252


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29158

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12747806


----------



## MrFox

Please skip my previous post. Here's a better one.

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29288

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12787801


----------



## Mad Pistol

A little bit of an update... knocking on 24k's door.

Mad Pistol --- 4790k @ 4.9Ghz -- GTX 1070 FE SLI +170/+650 -- 23677

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20306988?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Please skip my previous post. Here's a better one.
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29288
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12787801











That's one hellofa Notebook!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> A little bit of an update... knocking on 24k's door.
> 
> Mad Pistol --- 4790k @ 4.9Ghz -- GTX 1070 FE SLI +170/+650 -- 23677
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20306988?


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Please skip my previous post. Here's a better one.
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29288
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12787801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hellofa Notebook!
Click to expand...

Thank you for the kind words. Working on stabilizing the RAM at 3333 now and working kinks out of the vBIOS mods, so hopefully soon it's going to be even more fun.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29384

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12822560


----------



## MrFox

Ignore the one above. Here is a better one.

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29594

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12895362


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> Ignore the one above. Here is a better one.
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29594
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12895362


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29810

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13256664


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 29810
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13256664


----------



## done12many2

done12many2 --- i9-7900x --- GTX 1080 Ti SLI --- 36,327



https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13821257


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *done12many2*
> 
> done12many2 --- i9-7900x --- GTX 1080 Ti SLI --- 36,327
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13821257











nice Physics score!


----------



## done12many2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nice Physics score!


Thank you sir!


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 7980EX @ 4.8 --- 2 Titan XP's --- 41138

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14078574


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 7980EX @ 4.8 --- 2 Titan XP's --- 41138
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14078574


----------



## MrFox

Ooops. Wrong thread. Deleted.


----------



## Derek1

I thought I had a sub here but apparently not.

Derek1----4930K @ 4.6---- 2 x EVGA GTX 1080 Hybrid 2152/1440----26348

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23475488


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> I thought I had a sub here but apparently not.
> 
> Derek1----4930K @ 4.6---- 2 x EVGA GTX 1080 Hybrid 2152/1440----26348
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23475488


----------



## Radox-0

May aswell add my seemingly horrible scaling with 3 way. Only Just's beats out my 2 way config by a 1k points









7980xe - 4.8 GHz ---- 3 x GTX 1080Ti -- 41324

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14420309



Thanks


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> May aswell add my seemingly horrible scaling with 3 way. Only Just's beats out my 2 way config by a 1k points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7980xe - 4.8 GHz ---- 3 x GTX 1080Ti -- 41324
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14420309
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


CPU bottlenecked at 4.8GHz, you need more CPU speed to feed the GPU's


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> CPU bottlenecked at 4.8GHz, you need more CPU speed to feed the GPU's


In that case, back to the BIOS I go and open the Window









I imagine though the Mesh architecture (currently at 31) will limit things to an extent, even if cranked up?. My 5960x @ 4.7 GHz with ramped up uncore got significantly higher with the GPU's at similar clock speeds on Graphics score (bare in mind my 1080Ti's here OC like Potato's). 63k vs 56k here.


----------



## Gunslinger.

On the GPUz sensors window, you can click on the MHz and set it to read "max" that way it will capture the max core speeds your GPU's hit during the bench.

I'd also disable speedstep and all the power saving stuff if you're trying to max out the score.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> On the GPUz sensors window, you can click on the MHz and set it to read "max" that way it will capture the max core speeds your GPU's hit during the bench.
> 
> I'd also disable speedstep and all the power saving stuff if you're trying to max out the score.


Cheers, will need to disable speedstep and see how that fare's with upping clock speed's / Mesh. GPU's I know where they end up 2063 MHz / 2075 MHz at the moment so will need to give them a tweak to up things me thinks. Expect I just need to mess around with the voltages some more with them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> May aswell add my seemingly horrible scaling with 3 way. Only Just's beats out my 2 way config by a 1k points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7980xe - 4.8 GHz ---- 3 x GTX 1080Ti -- 41324
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14420309
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks











*! New First Place !*

as gunney said... a 1080P bench is more of a CPU bench with modern GPUs (and really scales with CPU frequency much more than card count. Use Extreme, Ultra, or Time Spy Extreme)


----------



## Radox-0

Well the fool in me was messing around still puzzled with what was going on. Realized that I had unlinked my GPU's to tweak each on individually, except I never went back and tweaked 2 of the 3. Coincidentally was only monitoring the one overclocked one via GPU-Z so it all appeared fine. Oppsy









7980xe - 4.8 GHz ---- 3 x GTX 1080Ti --43106

Still not as high as I want, but 10% higher on graphical score makes more sense now.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 7980XE @ 5.5GHz -- 2x 1080 Ti KPE -- 43403

LOD modded run

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14593125


----------



## johnksss

Johnksss -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX [email protected]/1401 (Notebook GPU) -- 32747

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14634515


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Well the fool in me was messing around still puzzled with what was going on. Realized that I had unlinked my GPU's to tweak each on individually, except I never went back and tweaked 2 of the 3. Coincidentally was only monitoring the one overclocked one via GPU-Z so it all appeared fine. Oppsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7980xe - 4.8 GHz ---- 3 x GTX 1080Ti --43106
> 
> Still not as high as I want, but 10% higher on graphical score makes more sense now.


Need a validation link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 7980XE @ 5.5GHz -- 2x 1080 Ti KPE -- 43403
> 
> LOD modded run
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14593125











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> Johnksss -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX [email protected]/1401 (Notebook GPU) -- 32747
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14634515


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Need a validation link


Opps, here we are: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14436748

Thanks


----------



## Nafu

Nafu -- i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz -- AMD R9 290 Trix -- 11039


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 3x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2100 - Score: 50043

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700028


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Old news, and I might already be in the database, but here's my run on the R9 295x2 before the 1080 Ti gets here sometime next week:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24654252



Pretty sure I don't have all the required elements in the screenshot, but this is more for my own comparison's sake, once I get the new card, I'll haveta redownload GPUz & what not. The 295x2 is at stock, so it'll be interesting to see how bad of a whippin' it gets from the GTX 1080 Ti.

Edit: Oh right, the whole stats thing, if you want it:

HoneyBadger84 - 3930k @ 4.2GHz - 1x XFX R9 295x2 @ 1018MHz (stock) - Score: 17612


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Reran it with my FPS-cap issue fixed (I was maxing out at 144FPS, thanks to being sick I didn't realize my AMD settings were set that way).

HoneyBadger84 - 3930k @ 4.2GHz - 1x XFX R9 295x2 @ 1018MHz (stock) - Score: 17607



Validation link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24673380

Score went down cuz of stuff running in the background I think... Too lazy to redo a clean run. lol

Gonna be interesting to see how handedly the GTX 1080 Ti beats this.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Radox-0* 

Opps, here we are: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14436748

Thanks
















 Quote: Originally Posted by *Nafu* 

Nafu -- i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz -- AMD R9 290 Trix -- 11039




Rejected - no validation link *Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
​ Quote: Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.* 

Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 3x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2100 - Score: 50043

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700028










 Quote: Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84* 

Old news, and I might already be in the database, but here's my run on the R9 295x2 before the 1080 Ti gets here sometime next week:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24654252




Pretty sure I don't have all the required elements in the screenshot, but this is more for my own comparison's sake, once I get the new card, I'll haveta redownload GPUz & what not. The 295x2 is at stock, so it'll be interesting to see how bad of a whippin' it gets from the GTX 1080 Ti.

Edit: Oh right, the whole stats thing, if you want it:

HoneyBadger84 - 3930k @ 4.2GHz - 1x XFX R9 295x2 @ 1018MHz (stock) - Score: 17612


----------



## johnksss

johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2138/6212 (+126/+600) - Score: 42791
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15481990


----------



## Jpmboy

johnksss said:


> johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2138/6212 (+126/+600) - Score: 42791
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15481990



Accepted Updated


----------



## fearthisneo

fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080 Ti SLI @ 2025 - 1500 Score: 25940
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27762935


----------



## Jpmboy

fearthisneo said:


> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080 Ti SLI @ 2025 - 1500 Score: 25940
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27762935


Accepted Updated


----------



## fearthisneo

Update:
fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080 Ti SLI @ 2025 - 1500 Score: 28367
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16156403


----------



## Jpmboy

fearthisneo said:


> Update:
> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080 Ti SLI @ 2025 - 1500 Score: 28367
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16156403


Accepted Updated


----------



## johnksss

Johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.9 - 2080NVLink @ 2055/8000 - Score: 40240
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16495203


----------



## Jpmboy

johnksss said:


> Johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.9 - 2080 Ti @ 2130/8000 - Score: 33312
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29147274


good score, but this is the multicard firestrike thread. you want to post that *here*


----------



## johnksss

Okay, it's been updated. Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

johnksss said:


> Johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.9 - 2080NVLink @ 2055/8000 - Score: 40240
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16495203


Accepted Updated










Very interesting... your 1080Tis do better in this bench? Different cooling on the cards?


----------



## johnksss

Jpmboy said:


> Accepted Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting... your 1080Tis do better in this bench? Different cooling on the cards?


Short answer. 2080 are in no way shape or form an upgrade to 1080 TI's, but 2080 Ti's are.

All cards were on stock coolers only. My K|ngpIn is on water.


----------



## Jpmboy

johnksss said:


> Short answer. *2080 are in no way shape or form an upgrade to 1080 TI's,* but 2080 Ti's are.
> 
> All cards were on stock coolers only. My K|ngpIn is on water.


 yeah - that's been the consensus. Unfortunately, 2080Ti stock is... well, there is none.


----------



## johnksss

That is true. I got lucky when I grabbed this one off the shelf.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ good find.


----------

